# What diver do you have in the air at the moment?



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I am currently awaiting an Armida A1 diver, miyota movement, orange minute, from out very own 2BATTRANGER. Should be here monday!! What divers do you have coming your way?


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Very much "in the air" as it hasn't been released yet, but I am seriously considering the Ginault Silent Service II.









Good spec based on their existing model, although I do think for the money, it should come on a bracelet. :think:
I think it would be a good complement to my Orange PO.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

ETA powered Helson Shark Diver, with stainless bezel. Can't wait.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

i have my first kobold incoming ... excited


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I have 3 incoming: an H20 Kalmar, and two Benarus Morays, one bronze and one pvd. This whole order and wait for months thing is brand new to me, but I think they will all be arriving fairly soon now.


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

Did a little buying and selling - Orient M Force orange, Lum Tec M12, Deep Blue 1000m Sunray black, Deep Blue All Purpose Diver yellow - the Deep Blues should be here Monday, the Orient Tuesday, and hopefully the Lum Tec Wednesday!


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a RedSea Holystone PVD and Kazimon 1500 bronze that came into work while I was on vacation last week. I pre-ordered the Holystone in June...of 2010, so I'm ready to see that bad boy on my wrist. One of the few times I can't wait for Monday to arrive!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I pre-ordered this yesterday. Not really a diver though.;-)


----------



## hereof (Aug 2, 2010)

Well...
I'm waiting for my new Omega Ploprof 1200 on mesh.

Pictures will follow 

Yaron


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Literally "in the air" with me today, as I was flying some aerobatics, was the Bremont MBII..

To answer the _actual_ question - no watches at the moment, but a copy of George Daniels Watchmaking is incoming.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nothing "in the air" but awaiting the revelation of a Tudor 79190 Submariner from wherever my wife has hidden it till my birthday.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

peakay said:


> Very much "in the air" as it hasn't been released yet, but I am seriously considering the Ginault Silent Service II.
> 
> View attachment 497266
> 
> ...


That is a great looking watch. Sort of a cross between a Submariner and an SMP 2254 with a Yachtmaster red second hand. Right on!


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Blue to keep Ole Yeller company:


----------



## Maximect (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange Monster! Bought from a fellow member on the forum.

It will join my small collection of Orient Yellow Mako, Seiko "Pepsi" Skx009 and Citizen NY0040!
Can't wait !


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

landed just couple of weeks ago, the left one...


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

I have already bought these 2 this year:










and I also needed a summer beater, so a Seiko 5 Sports is on it´s way


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Scubapro 500 0n mesh along with an older Scubapro Depthmeter:


----------



## mckennp (Feb 15, 2010)

Seiko 6309. Been in love with my SAR but excited to add a new diver. Especially one with history.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*H2O Kalmar!* Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Your the King!



watchking1 said:


> Scubapro 500 0n mesh along with an older Scubapro Depthmeter:


----------



## davonz5 (Jan 30, 2011)

6309 7049 for me, Also Stowa Seatime may ship soon..


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

celter said:


> I have already bought these 2 this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I had your year together with your VC,IWC JLC,VC what more do you need:-db-) GREAT watches
a Rolex Deep Sea should come my way later this year.


----------



## madmaxucla (Jan 15, 2010)

Orient 300 hack/wind on the truck out for delivery. Let's see if my wrist can handle the beast.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Not quite in the air yet, but I have the following coming soon:

1. H20 
2. Tsunami
3. Tactico
4. Custom Omega GMT great white (still in IWW hands)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

In the excitement over the receipt of my Doxa COSC 5000T Sharkie, I almost forgot my pre-order of the Tempest Viking. So I have one "in the air" until December.

Rob


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

A very special Bronze Ennebi Fondale with sapphire crystal.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Took the plunge (ouch) and ordered a Kazimon 1500 bronze - one of the last ones I think. I have been out of that price range for a while so I hope I made a good choice. A keeper hopefully. Will be here next week.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Ordered an orange Mako from the Orient website last night, and got the UPS tracking number today. Might get it tomorrow or Monday as I'm near LA.

Hours before I order the Mako, I had purchased an orange Seiko solar diver (SN109) at a mall store for less than online price. 

One or both of these will join my vintage Submariner.


----------



## BUR575 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have aSeiko 015 from Seyia in customs purgatory right now


----------



## BUR575 (Dec 23, 2009)

One More I forgot about... Milsub 9411 with a Soprod A-10 blue bezel and dial from OWC. Someday


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

One of these is on it's way, my first venture with a boutique manufacturer and I don't normally buy brand new.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> *H2O Kalmar!* Shouldn't be long now!


Waiting for this one too.....the anticipation is killin' me so I bought this one to tide me over for the next week or so until I get my Kalmar

Kind of custom PMMM thanks to Curtis










Sent from my iPad


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

just landed two days ago b-)


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm being a little premature here as I haven't got anything "in the air" currently, but once I've replaced my TAG Heuer F1 I sold (which I regret and am buying another) this will be my next dive watch purchase. Been eyeing this for a while now and will buy the same as the pic except I want the 9 o'clock crown.


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Seiko SKA371P1 aka BFK


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

To quote Thunderclap Newman, I have "something in the air" - a BNIB Squale 101atm ref 2002A, all-polish, black dial/black bezel. ETA in 10 days.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## Citizen-K (Oct 1, 2010)

I have wanted one of these since I first saw them on this forum last year...finally placed order this morning...can't wait!









Blue Helson Sharkmaster with crown at 9 and silver date.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I just ordered my Armida A1 ETA on Saturday and it will be here tomorrow! 

(borrowed pic)


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Hopefully, I have a Deep Blue Master 2K departing for my location today.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm hoping to land a Doxa Sub 1200T Pro (Orange!!) in the next couple of months :-!


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

A classic Tsunami is enroute and somewhere in the Pacific right now. 

I also have a Bronze Magrette on pre-order.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a refurbished Seiko 7002 with a red dial coming in for my wife... I wanted her to have a real diver and she recently decided she likes a larger sized watch for sport activities. But depending on how it wears it may be too big for her (insert evil laugh as this means that I will be wearing a new to me Seiko).

Anywho... looks like this (note, this is not the actual watch... ours has a slightly different bezel insert).


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well... I was able to get a pic of the actual watch (rather than the borrowed pic listed above)


----------



## horrilluberbabe (Mar 24, 2011)

Pilot2 said:


> ETA powered Helson Shark Diver, with stainless bezel. Can't wait.


And "BAM" - added to the wish list. Looks great on that strap pilot2.
Chris.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

horrilluberbabe said:


> And "BAM" - added to the wish list. Looks great on that strap pilot2.
> Chris.


Thanks mate. To be honest, that is the previous owner's strap. Its on a stainless, mesh bracelet for now, until the strap I ordered, pretty much like the one in the pictures arrives, and then it gets transformed back.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Great thread OP and contributors!
I have a Benarus Megalodon III coming in the next couple of weeks. Luckily I prepaid, because I'm broke now.


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

H2O Kalmar with lumed black dial

Steve


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

That is a nice watch but agree that it needs to come with a bracelet. I miss my Omega SMP 2252.50 and this looks like a good alternative but for the price range they are asking for the other watch I expect it to come with a pretty good bracelet.


----------



## rokuman (Feb 15, 2011)

...I have one of these with the last set of Marine Master hands from Jake B (seconds hand tipped in red a la Omega 2254.50) and a Stealth Countdown Bezel Insert en route...Hopefully it will be here in a week or so...


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*Been waiting almost four years...*

Like the signature says, it's an Aegir CD-2 LE assembled and regulated by none other than Thomas Prescher himself. What's more, it's one of five out of the series of 50 with blue highlights instead of red. b-)

This is gonna be one for the record books. |>

Regards,
Adam

PS - Don't know who Thomas Prescher is? Do yourself a favor and look him up (you can thank me later).


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Been waiting almost four years...*

I must really be sick....since starting this thread I have received my Armida A1...sold it to go superdome...bought a magrette moana pacific diver...got it today 









And now im waiting on an all original 1979 seiko 6309 7040!!

absolutely LOVE seeing what all of you have incoming. Keep em coming!


----------



## arrenegado (May 20, 2010)

My Grail the Seiko MM 300mt, i hope some day.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

My preorder of the Wilson 1K Diver. Keeps getting pushed back on date, I just hope its this year.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Been waiting almost four years...*



strongergodzilla said:


> I must really be sick....since starting this thread I have received my Armida A1...sold it to go superdome...bought a magrette moana pacific diver...got it today
> 
> And now im waiting on an all original 1979 seiko 6309 7040!!
> 
> absolutely LOVE seeing what all of you have incoming. Keep em coming!


No sicker than the rest of us. When the thread started, I had a preorder in for a Tempest Viking. Then I was expecting a Squale 101atm ref 2002A. Today I decided not to let the 9/1/11 price increase cost me on something I'd been eyeing for a while. Help! My wallet's fallen and it can't get up! :-d

Rob


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, it isn't in the air yet but should at least be on its way through processing...








first automatic movement for me. Getting my toes wet.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm queued on Jake's Tsunami watch build list. I gotta say I'm loving the anticipation......it's gonna be so sweet :-!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome! Which configuration did you go with?



Aerofish said:


> I'm queued on Jake's Tsunami watch build list. I gotta say I'm loving the anticipation......it's gonna be so sweet :-!


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Ocean7 LM-6 orange


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Left Higuchi-san on Thursday, any day soon!


----------



## coldcase (Sep 26, 2008)

Have a H2O Kalmar landing here on Wednesday...I'm restless. :-d


----------



## boboo1421 (Jul 23, 2010)

In the air?
Here they are:
already a Spanish style fan...
And I think I am ill enough...
Crepas El Buzo # 291 and # 292
Pleamar # 115
Benarus Megalodon oceanic LE # 2
Steinhart Odisea # 90 (in the high air...,though)
Helson blackbeard.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

The bad news: It turns out the Omega Broad Arrow had a flaw, so that deal fell through. The good news: I just scored a gently used Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea, which to me is the ultimate "in the air" watch, having coveted one for so long. The Squale has arrived. And the Tempest is still off in the distant future.

Rob


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going for the refined rugged look:-d; Silver sunburst face, classic Skx hand set in black. I optioned a black sword second hand, Black w/ white tic chapter ring, polished/brushed case, triple grip GMT bezel, topped off with polished fuller tech crown. And it only took me a week and a zillion web searches to finally decide on what I wanted.....oh, and 1 build sheet edit/amendment the very next morning after sleeping on it:-!


strongergodzilla said:


> Awesome! Which configuration did you go with?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

iinsic said:


> The bad news: It turns out the Omega Broad Arrow had a flaw, so that deal fell through. The good news: I just scored a gently used Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea, which to me is the ultimate "in the air" watch, having coveted one for so long. The Squale has arrived. And the Tempest is still off in the distant future.
> 
> Rob


Congratulations, Rob. That DSSD's a winner! Looks well fitted to your wrist as well. Looking forward to more pics and impressions.


----------



## Chester Drawers (Apr 19, 2011)

Blue Orca on black rubber


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

This guy is waiting for me at the Post Office:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

A new Tsunami from Jake and a preloved Zinex Nitrox LE from the UK. pictures upon arrival


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Citizen Orca in the air...or hopefully on the ground in my county already.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

UDT Tsunami on order. not in the air quite yet..


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Orient Mako. Blue.


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

Not in the air anymore! My first automatic watch!


----------



## oRAirwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got an orange faced Deep Blue Daynight Diver on the way and I cannot wait for it >_<


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

One like this...........


Pilot2 said:


> Halios Laguna


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> Scubapro 500 0n mesh along with an older Scubapro Depthmeter:


I have this same Scubapro Depthgauge that I bought new in about 1970. It is the helium filled model which was the most accurate gauge of it's time especially in the 0 - 50 foot range which is very important during decomp stops.


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Awaiting these 2 timepieces ...










Coming soon From Tourby watch :


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

The only diver I have incoming right now is a Davosa Argonautic. I can't wait to see that nice ceramic bezel in person!

Pic. borrowed


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I ordered a Enzo Mechana "Gauge", but it has been "in the air" for a long, long, long time...


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Artego 300m


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

PCMXA - Congrats on the Magrette. Last week, I got in the Magrette Regattare. This week, I got in the Vostok Anchar.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Seller's pic:


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

From Benarus's site:


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Jake's pic










Can't wait. Between this and Wales in the RWC semi final I'm super excited


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Should be here tomorrow...


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Sold my MM and selling my PO, so Ive a skx007 incoming to ease the pain. Ordered a Timefactors Isofrane style rubber and a WJean Super Oyster, I will probably fit my Mesh on it also. Not my pic.


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

There are many colors to a Rainbow and now I'm adding one to my Zenith collection!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Purchased a Black Monster last night from another user here on WUS! Shipped today and should arrive on Monday.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Due in a few hours. I'm excited.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I've got a used EcoZilla inbound!


----------



## oRAirwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got a new Deep Blue Daynight Diver Pro T100 48mm on the way


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

Armida A1 miyota white hands. Pretty stoked. should be here on Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi
This for me 








Kaventsmann Bathyl bronze
Paul


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

Uhren von UHR! Cool hibrid between the 411 and 412! Also is a Vostok 1967 somewhere over the pacific....


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have (2) in the air. A couple Seiko vintage divers. A 7459-7010 Tuna and a Seiko H601-5481 "Arnie". Both are in excellent condition but they will need a little love before they get any wrist time so off they will go to Jack @ IWW once recieved.


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

My frankenstein's monster...


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)

first time pic sorry it turned out bad any suggestions how to do a better job.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Stolas genoa


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Though with a different dial and hands


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

My SBCM023 Super Accurate Perpetual Calendar Quartz diver:



















Capt. Serdal


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

This one...long flight from Hong Kong but eagerly anticipating.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

This thread needs a bump...


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

For me the waiting is for 2 (two) beautys:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/prometheus-manta-ray-blue-Bo-limited-edition-rlj-649156.html









https://www.watchuseek.com/f242/pre-order-prometheus-s80-609917.html









Long Live "Prometheus"


----------



## tompa (Nov 19, 2010)

Waiting for my Squale 50 atmos from Italy. Suggestions for good mesh (20 mm) bracelets?


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

tompa said:


> Waiting for my Squale 50 atmos from Italy. Suggestions for good mesh (20 mm) bracelets?


here ya go: 20mm Retro Ploprof Flatten "SHARK" Mesh Watch Band Diver Strap Brush

that is the brushed version, they also make a polished and pvd, just browse around the site a little


----------



## gwing (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I am new here and restarting my collection. Yet to be released Boschett Harpoon I figured this would be a good start to some great future choices.


----------



## tompa (Nov 19, 2010)

mngambler said:


> here ya go: 20mm Retro Ploprof Flatten "SHARK" Mesh Watch Band Diver Strap Brush
> 
> that is the brushed version, they also make a polished and pvd, just browse around the site a little


Great, thanks!


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm waiting on a Helson Shark Diver. But from what I hear, I won't be waiting very long. =)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Got this incoming my second I liked the first so much.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Sub-C


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got the 2500 Planet Ocean 45.5mm incoming from Ace Jewelers...can't wait!!!

No pics, we all know what the PO looks like.;-)


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahh .. the anticipation
Searched for this one for a long time.
Bought it two months ago and due to complications I still haven't seen it.
But .... there's a good chance that I'll finally catch up with it in a few days.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I have to admit I have two that are waiting out there somewhere:

The first that has caught my eye is the PAM 111 or 112, I can't decide. It's the history that finally drew me in.

Borrowed from the Internet.










The second is the new Tudor. Again, some history plus a very groovy look to it.

Also borrowed from the Internet.










One day. One day. ;-)

Deacon


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just picked up a mint Certina DS-3 Chronograph to go with my DS-3 Reissue 1000m.....

Borrowed from the Internet.


----------



## ninjamedic (Dec 13, 2011)

I have this one incoming, and I can't wait (getting too excited!!)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deacon211 said:


> <snip> The second is the new Tudor. Again, some history plus a very groovy look to it.
> 
> Also borrowed from the Internet.
> 
> ...


Yes. That.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a Charmex Swiss Military CX 20,000 ordered.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

I have my second Shark Diver incoming, it's the blue one this time around.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

The El Buzo.

Thanks to Ken (ncmoto), who is one of the nicest people I have ever come in contact with.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

b-) *pre-ordered.....late May early June......*


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I think i may be one of the only people left still holding out on the hexa k500.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I think i may be one of the only people left still holding out on the hexa k500.
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


+1! Patiently waiting for an update...


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

UTS 1000m V2...by the end of the week.....


----------



## myth90045 (Feb 28, 2011)

I finally had the funds to pick up a Armida A1...purchased it today!!!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

This one ...







(image borrowed from worn&wound)


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I think i may be one of the only people left still holding out on the hexa k500.
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


Nope. I am too.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ikhunv


----------



## Kayakman (Aug 22, 2009)

Another "Rolex" submariner,when the funds become available.Had a few in the years past,but in today`s market the cost is too high for me....


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Am awaiting with anticipation a Armida A2 diver, only transit problem it was sent express and the USPS did not scan it (go figure) so it's comming priority. It had the computer generted white express label rather than the counter issued multi-copy red/white/blue, so Monday 4-23 (I hope)

BACK TO THE SUBJECT:

So far reading the specs on the A2 and after having so many dive watches over the past 13 years...

I like the drilled lugs (you can use shoulderless springbars) the rubber stem gasket (like the Rolex trip-lok) the size maybe bit big... more after Monday.
My wrist is 7.25in so I'm only concerned with the LTL measurment which I believe is 50mm varies on personal reviewsand fs posts and Armida website info.
But looks good the Citizen (Miyota) movement does not bother me being less expensive than the ETA and similar to preformance/quality to the Seiko 7s26

I am a PADI/NAUI cert rec diver and normally have not used a watch in timing diving since about early 00.Just nice to have a good looking dive watch thats funcitional and not god-awuful big like so many. Nothing worse (except a fat guy in a speedo) that seeing a huge dive watch on a skinny wrist.....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^7.25"? You'll be fine with the A2. Looking forward to your pics & impressions.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, will do, my seller is at the PO this min in Morton Grove, IL trying to sort the express scan mess up. So I suspect Monday arrival.I did do a comparision with the Seiko 007 (wearing now) and the Steinhart vintage military Here is what I got from several posts on the forum:

Armida A 2

42mm case, 43mm at the bezel, 13mm thick, 51mm lug to lug, Weight 175g with bracelet 

Steinhart Military/Seiko 007 as a comparison:

Size: 42mm diameter, 46mm incl. crown, 13mm thick, Weight: 190 g with bracelet Crystal Diameter 31.5 mm

Seiko 007 Bezel Dia 40 mm, 42.5 mm, Case Dia 45.5 mm, Lug to Lug 46 mm, Thickness 13 mm 150g with a Yobokies Super Oyster


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't get my Armida A1 off my wrist at the moment


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Just received my Seiko Sumo, and the Benarus Sea Snake is coming within the next two days.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

I currently have an Orange Monster inbound, ETA tomorrow!


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Sumo on the way..


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Crepas El Buzo, Crepas Tektite and Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Mad Cow


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

jaybob said:


> Crepas El Buzo, Crepas Tektite and Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Mad Cow


dang dude, nice haul...I have a tektite coming as well and would looove to get my hands on a El Buzo...hint hint if it doesn't "click" with you :-d


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Armida A1 bronze for mid of May as far as understand from Chris.
7 months waiting... I cannot wait more !
Unfortunately I'll have to, cause I am overseas for my job for 8 weeks. o|


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

VSA Dive Master 500


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I've got a Stowa Prodiver "in the air" with an expected delivery of mid July...no idea why there is such a delay but I am quite looking forward to it!


----------



## artemis620 (Oct 3, 2009)

Crepas Tektite # 87 comming soon...


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

2012 Orsa Sea Angler should arrive today
Ordered a Helson Sharkmaster 2 days ago but I'm still awaiting tracking details.


----------



## Darryl197 (May 2, 2012)

Very much "in the air" as it hasn't been released yet, but I am seriously considering the Ginault Silent Service II.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Sea Snake


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Black Monster on its way from Bulgaria. All my yobokies parts for it came in today.


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Grand Seiko SBGA029!!! Gets here at noon today!!!


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

A Deep Blue Depth Master should be here tommorrow !

Sent from my PD_Novel using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Doctorsti said:


> Grand Seiko SBGA029!!! Gets here at noon today!!!


Big news - can't wait for all of those pics you'll be sharing with us! :-!


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I received a MKII Milsub HRV three weeks ago and have an Armida A2 500M PVD incoming. Last night I discovered the Ginault Base Module 1. It's hopeless.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Just made my payment last night for my pre-ordered Boschett Harpoon (Boschett Timepieces - Harpoon). It's supposed to ship with the stainless bezel, and the black ceramic bezel (the one I _really_ want) will follow in about a month. Can't wait!

Rob


----------



## phlip02 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just paid for my Stowa Seatime today. Hope it gets here soon, so I can find out whether my small wrists (6,75 inch) are big enough for the watch + bracelet.....


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

mngambler said:


> dang dude, nice haul...I have a tektite coming as well and would looove to get my hands on a El Buzo...hint hint if it doesn't "click" with you :-d


Cheers mate but I'm pretty sure the El Buzo will be a keeper. Can't break up the three Amigos now can i ( Le Grand, El Buzo, Tektite) :-!


----------



## lucawatch (Mar 21, 2012)

have been looking for a divers watch and i`m going with this one Apeks 1000m


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

Android Octopuz blue dial on it's way. My first inner bezel diver.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

marchone said:


> I received a MKII Milsub HRV three weeks ago and have an Armida A2 500M PVD incoming. Last night I discovered the Ginault Base Module 1. It's hopeless.


You, sir, have fine taste in watches!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Zenton M45 just a little delayed. I ordered it about 15 days ago, but im expecting it in a few days. Its the first time i ordered a watch from overseas and I dont think Ill be doing it ever again. Hahahahaha!


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine's not technically in the air yet since I ordered it last night, but the Momentum M1 Pro (sorry for the gigantic picture):


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

I have a Crepas Tektite coming....WOOT!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dagaz Stealth Zero II with Sea Explorer dial! Hopefully on the wrist in a few hours.

http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1790401

Neil


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

uspopo said:


> I have a Crepas Tektite coming....WOOT!


Tektite #109 incoming....Looks as though a Tektite Roll Call will be in order soon. 60% of Crepas business is coming from the US. Many incoming soon


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

another original 6309-7049


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Just made my payment last night for my pre-ordered Boschett Harpoon (Boschett Timepieces - Harpoon). It's supposed to ship with the stainless bezel, and the black ceramic bezel (the one I _really_ want) will follow in about a month. Can't wait!
> 
> Rob


Congrats Rob. How difficult will it be to change to the ceramic bezel ? I'm considering the Harpoon but I would mainly have it on the ceramic bezel.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Reserved a Sinn U212.. Late Summer/Fall delivery......*


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Puck.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Congrats Rob. How difficult will it be to change to the ceramic bezel ? I'm considering the Harpoon but I would mainly have it on the ceramic bezel.


I'm guessing swapping bezels on the Harpoon will be like swapping bezels on the Helson Buccaneer ... not the easiest thing to do, but not impossible. And, once the switch is made, I likely will never use the stainless bezel again. :-!

Once I get the watch I'll have some observations (here and on the blog at watchwerx.biz, which I hope to start in the next week or so). And once the ceramic bezel is received, I'll post some photos on how the swap works out.

Rob


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

Seiko 6309-7040 & a Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red...man I wish they would hurry up & get here!!!


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Seiko SNZH53. Just got it off the sales forum. Putting a FFF dial in which I have already.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Pic borrowed from the Internet.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I've also got a new Helson Sharkmaster 600 coming soon, which I'll be reviewing on my new watch blog at WatchWerx.biz. The Boschett Harpoon hopefully will follow soon after.

Rob


----------



## lucawatch (Mar 21, 2012)

my apeks 1000m, very happy with it


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Armida A4 Superdome due via Fedex in the AM. Black face and bezel with type 2 hands and markers. Mega Sub homage.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

Pilot2 said:


> ETA powered Helson Shark Diver, with stainless bezel. Can't wait.


This is beyond beautiful


----------



## popesimon (Apr 26, 2012)

Zinex Heliox 2500m from the excellent Francisco!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

BaliHa'i Project C


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

MadMex said:


> BaliHa'i Project C
> View attachment 704623


Me too! Blue #24, bought and paid for :-!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Custom super compressor build from James at Midwest Watch and Clock. 









Also got a SAR-D coming in.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

IamtheToph said:


> This is beyond beautiful


sure is!


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

My second inner bezel diver, the Hamilton Khaki Navy in black. Should be here by Saturday


----------



## gcolesrq (Jan 1, 2012)

sea snake - due today

photo from benarus


----------



## CadenceWatch (Feb 12, 2010)

This watch is absolutely gorgeous. Huge fan.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Luminox 3901 from amazon!


----------



## Wantit (Oct 9, 2010)

Have been patiently waiting for a blue Deep Blue M2K III inner lume.


----------



## hourlyrage (Feb 15, 2012)

My second Deep Blue Bluetech Master white/white.


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

Currently anxiously awaiting the arrival of a Mido Ocean Star Captain IV, black dial on rubber. This will replace my Orient Ray as my daily wearer.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pacardt Kampfschwimmer. It should be arriving from Germany sometime next week.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice choice!


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

First post on this forum. 
I'm waiting for my Seiko skx PMMM. I ordered it from Rob from Monsterwatches. 
Can't wait.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

When my SMP-c sells from SC, it will be replaced with a Breitling Seawolf with Baton dial if I can find a deal.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> sure is!


Just received my Boschett Harpoon, with delightful caseback art designed by our own *sheriffd2*. Dave, it looks even better in person than it did in the drawings. Great job! :-!

I hope to have my review of the watch up on the blog by the end of the weekend.

Rob


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

Right now I'm waiting on an Armida A1 PVD, will probably arrive late next week since I've decided getting all white hands. And also waiting on the Olivier diver. Will be a great summer with some new watches I hope 

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

THE grail.

Pic yanked from T Lex's review, which is the only thing keeping me from going bonkers!










The wait is unnerving! 
Neil


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

First post on this forum. 
I'm waiting for my Seiko skx PMMM. I ordered it from Rob from Monsterwatches. 
Can't wait.

It finnaly arrived. 
I'm so happy with my new watch
Rob from monsterwatches did a great job. 
Great man to deal with, great communication and a fast delivery.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Just received tracking info that my Aquadive Bronze BS100 has shipped. Can't wait.


----------



## VladdyMak (Mar 1, 2012)

Halios Puck


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

Just got a Dievas Focal less than a week ago but I am already considering another diver...Halios Laguna. Up until a couple days ago I didn't even know about this watch but it seems to be a very popular diver, from what I am seeing on this forum. The reviews of the watch are all excellent and I like it very much. Will be available again on June 15th and for the price its a no brainer, I think I'll be buying one right away.


----------



## 4Truck (Feb 11, 2012)

A beadblasted Hexa K500!

And as of a few minutes ago, a 1 of 8 full lume 45mm Shark Diver!


----------



## bwyoung80 (May 24, 2012)

Just ordered a Lum-Tec 500M-2 last night, hopefully I made a good choice.


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

This one..this very one


----------



## Rolex Luthor (May 18, 2012)

Just got an ORIENT Black Ray last week. Absolutely fantastic. Runs +3 a day, and is a gorgeous watch. A quality watch. So well made and comfortable to wear. Dollar for dollar one of the best values I have ever seen. More than pleased.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

This beauty:


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

They are not in the air yet but I am waiting on a couple watches pre order. The new Bombfrog Minesweeper and the Benarus 44 Moray PVD with grean face, can't wait.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> ...The new Bombfrog Minesweeper...


Same here, but the end of October maybe


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Inbound to me now b-):


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Inbound to me now b-):


Nice one I might be getting another Steinhart, too... A little later though, towards the end of the year... Ocean Vintage Military


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

In order of pre-order:

Enzo Mechana Custom
Helberg CH1 Stainless
Helberg CH1 Bronze


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

richnyc said:


> Nice one I might be getting another Steinhart, too... A little later though, towards the end of the year... Ocean Vintage Military


Thanks!

And nice; I can't get enough Steinharts; this Pepsi will be my 4th! b-)


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

To me buying a watch is down low sex, I don't talk about it until it happens.:-!


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

I have two. Bombfrog BT- 25 tactical and seiko SKX007.


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://thumbs.freewebs.com/Members/viewThumb.jsp?fileID=342020718&size=full


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

This. Pic is from the one I sold. Intend to keep it this time around.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just placed an order for this (Obris Morgan Explorer, pic from their site)


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

In the air at the moment, soon on my hairy wrist. :-d


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

vokotin said:


> In the air at the moment, soon on my hairy wrist. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1185657


you will love it I'm sure , very happy with mine , is running about 16 secs fast a day though - hopefully will settle down as only had it a few days .


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Blumo from SeiyaJapan


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

richnyc said:


> Blumo from SeiyaJapan
> 
> View attachment 1185725


Congrats! I have almost pulled the trigger on one of those a few times.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Since this thread goes back a couple of years, I'm wondering who still has whatever was in your incoming post?

I ended up buying a Doxa Sub 1200T Pro in late 2011 and sold it last month...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

a new Diver from Steinhart.
I should have it sometimes Next Week.. Hopefully ;-)

Can't Wait.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> a new Diver from Steinhart.
> I should have it sometimes Next Week.. Hopefully ;-)
> 
> Can't Wait.


:think: Let me guess, Triton 30 Anniversary?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

* Limited Edition Boschett Cave Dweller White Dial. Coming soon!*


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Eventually one of Jake's Typhoons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Smiths PRS-68 (Hopefully, mid week if all goes as planned)


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

mellonb1 said:


> OS300 & Smiths PRS-68


Nice pair I still didn't warm up to Orient watches (I'm in my Seiko phase right now.. Hahaha) but gotta tell you the OS300 looks very sharp!!! Enjoy them


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! It's my third OS300


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

vokotin said:


> :think: Let me guess, Triton 30 Anniversary?


  
i'm grinning from ear to ear right now.!!! 
out of many Steintart Models . how the heck did you know ??!!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> i'm grinning from ear to ear right now.!!!
> out of many Steintart Models . how the heck did you know ??!!


Gut feeling, I'm a sensitive guy. :-d

Kidding of course, you know, sometimes I browse the Steinhart forum. ;-)

Looking forward to your pics, love the Triton!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Halios Tropik B. Should ship end of the month or so. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

My new Shogun should arrive tomorrow, and a blue two-tone Glycine Combat Sub should be shipping soon.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an Obris Morgan Explorer on pre-order. Shipping late September.
The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sumo has landed!!!


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats! You're going to love the Shogun....


riseboi said:


> My new Shogun should arrive tomorrow, and a blue two-tone Glycine Combat Sub should be shipping soon.
> 
> View attachment 1187983


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Haven't had a true diver in a while, but I ordered a pvd Squale 50 atm which will ship once Europe comes back from vacation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

richnyc said:


> Sumo has landed!!!


Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Seiko SBDX001 MM300. Should be in my grubby paws tomorrow...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Longines Legend Diver. I've been tracking it's progress since it was send from Brisbane last week. It's in Vancouver now. Should be on my wrist late this week!

And a Typhoon Classic some time in the future!


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

This one will arrive Friday...











Michael


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

MM300 landed today! Yeeehaw!!!!

Crappy cell phone pic...


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Kaventsmann is on the orange/purple truck today.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I just tossed my up my TIMEX EXPEDITION diver (NO worries) if I miss it it will land on the mattress.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 inbound from Katsu Son.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

That's some serious Seiko crush lately in this thread LOL


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Home now, so I was able to take a decent pic...


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

cajun1970 said:


> Home now, so I was able to take a decent pic...


And what a shot it is!!! Classic... Enjoy it


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Although not actually a diver, I just received shipping notification for my Tropik B from Halios - the excitement is mounting!!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

In a few days a Germano&Walter 500m - just in time for a BIG birthday ??

NONE of these shots are mine - all off of Google images




























Been wanting this one for years.....years I tell you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kol (Sep 9, 2012)

waiting patiently for:


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been lusting after one of these since I first saw them, and finally pulled the trigger:


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Just arrived I put it on a spare IsoFrane:


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Tactico Type RE,

Mañana.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

My mini grail


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

No its not a true diver but I like it. Just arrived. SNZH57J1










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pelican said:


> Although not actually a diver, I just received shipping notification for my Tropik B from Halios - the excitement is mounting!!


Same for me!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tropik B as of today...









-T


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Odin43 said:


> Same for me!


Apparently I'm not alone!!!

-T


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

NO pics as mine are specific configs not pictured anywhere. I have 2 white dialed H20 Orca's that were just sent to production. Been waiting for the white dials options for a while and now it's a reality. These 2 are gonna knock your socks off


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

I was holding it up to take the picture, does that qualify for " up in the air at the moment"
This actually landed on Friday, BNIB Pam 305 "P" series








This also came into my AD but I am still thinking about pulling the trigger on the Pam 389


----------



## column5 (Feb 14, 2012)

Longines Legend Diver no-date coming overnight from one of the forum sponsors. Just got the tracking number.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Just come through this thread and did not look at the complete list from other WUS...sorry.

Anyway, for me, still and will be a *vintage* diver or chronograph that I don't know about and will surprise me !

FrancoThai ; )


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chris is awesome and he is helping me get my perfect Armida A4................should be here in mid September


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sold my Blumo today and have this one incoming to replace it.









Thing is that I hated Hydroconquest on pictures but I got to handle one in person on a local mini GTG yesterday and it was really nice in person. Or maybe it seemed nice after the beers, hmmm...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

jopex said:


> Sold my Blumo today and have this one incoming to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Jopex. Congrats.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Very Nice Jopex. Congrats.


Thanks Jason. Hoping this one can stay a bit longer with me.


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

Received this in the mail yesterday morning. Still grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Arod24 (Jul 22, 2013)

On the way to pick it up now!!!


----------



## Gozer (Oct 21, 2012)

2 more weeks!







EDIT:
Also bought a used SKX007 that I'm hoping will arrive in the next coupla days.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, as many of you saw my thread a bit back about getting a Smiths...I ended up going with this gently used Precista instead; she'll be inbound to me soon...;-)


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

2012 MKII -Mil Sub it should land tomorrow or Friday, I think it will only be here for a day or two before it takes off (sell it) to another home. I'm getting it for the feel and look to see if I want to go after a Rolex 5513.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

BaliHa'i GMT stealth inbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

This One:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

This one


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

pbj204 said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 1212450


Hi Paul, did you sell and reacquire this one? It's stunning!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

technically not a diver but waiting on this one...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

RookiePhil said:


> Hi Paul, did you sell and reacquire this one? It's stunning!


I had a bronze version 2, with the copper bezel and caseback, which I sold several months ago. Then I bought a stainless steel 1500 a little more than a month ago. Last week I saw that Retina was selling his bronze version 1, all bronze, on the Spanish forum, so I bought it. I have just sold the stainless.

When I had the version 2 it was new and shiny so I used liver of sulfur gel to patina it. Retina let the bronze age naturally for 2 years and it's an amazing uniform dull bronze. I'm definitely going to keep it this way.

Having owned three 1500s I can definitely say it's my favorite dive watch, but of the three this latest all bronze version 1 is my favorite.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with you and like this one the best out of the three 1500s. I especially love the red strap. Really brings out the red accents on the watch.



pbj204 said:


> I had a bronze version 2, with the copper bezel and caseback, which I sold several months ago. Then I bought a stainless steel 1500 a little more than a month ago. Last week I saw that Retina was selling his bronze version 1, all bronze, on the Spanish forum, so I bought it. I have just sold the stainless.
> 
> When I had the version 2 it was new and shiny so I used liver of sulfur gel to patina it. Retina let the bronze age naturally for 2 years and it's an amazing uniform dull bronze. I'm definitely going to keep it this way.
> 
> Having owned three 1500s I can definitely say it's my favorite dive watch, but of the three this latest all bronze version 1 is my favorite.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

*UPDATE: " The Eagle Has Landed "*



Time Collector said:


> 2012 MKII -Mil Sub it should land tomorrow or Friday, I think it will only be here for a day or two before it takes off (sell it) to another home. I'm getting it for the feel and look to see if I want to go after a Rolex 5513.


I just got this in today!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE: " The Eagle Has Landed "*

I decided to decrease quantity and increase quality. Not that my sold watches aren't quality, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATE: " The Eagle Has Landed "*

I'm waiting on an Orient Orange Ray 200M which I am going to immediately switch out the bracelet with a Momentum Nereos black rubber strap. Should be here next week.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Apparently, I have a 007 incoming. Equal blame goes to 3 Floyd's and the 'I Saw A Bargain' thread. 


-T


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just picked up an Orient Blue Mako off the WUS Private Sellers section. Thanks Josh! Should be on its way tomorrow. Really like the way it looks on leather!


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Just received word that my Stowa Prodiver Limette will be ready shortly--going to try it on the rubber strap with the new black bezel, should be pretty sweet. Will post pics when it arrives...


----------



## Waterboss (Aug 11, 2008)

Hexa K500 Brushed with PVD bezel.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Irreantum Magellan blue dial for me from a WUS member. I've always wanted to test one out.
I'm debating on another at the moment too. Either a 2nd gen Monster SRP315J1, Orient M-Force 2011 SEL03005Y, or a new Armida A2 SS w/ blue dial. I just can't decide which....


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Blue bird said:


> Irreantum Magellan blue dial for me from a WUS member. I've always wanted to test one out.
> I'm debating on another at the moment too. Either a 2nd gen Monster SRP315J1, Orient M-Force 2011 SEL03005Y, or a new Armida A2 SS w/ blue dial. I just can't decide which....


Get all 3...

Had the Magellan, and it a great watch.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

litlmn said:


> Get all 3...
> 
> Had the Magellan, and it a great watch.


I probably will eventually!
Decided on the Monster SRP315J1. So 2 in the air at the moment


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm awaiting this. Purchased from a member here.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

New Tudor BB shipped overnight to work tomorrow.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Tuna inbound!! Image shamelessly stolen from the internet!!


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

riseboi said:


> New Tudor BB shipped overnight to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1219859


Great choice!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Steinhart Ocean 1-Green Bezel inbound to me soon. Traded my Precista PRS-50 for it, was not bonding with it. My quickest flip ever. I'm happy now though! b-)


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I liked all my Vistoks but never liked how 090 case fits my wrist so wanted to try 420 case. Got Pers' cusom made bezel for it too. New shoes ordered from Patrik at Clover Straps. Should look like this:


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

T-2 coming via EMS. Can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Wasn't going to get anything else this year. Yeah right


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

An inexpensive aquisition I picked up off the Sales Corner. Does anyone happen to know the production run dates of the AY5024-07W? I'm trying to determine the watch's age.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, I just realized I have three watches inbound and one watch outbound at the same time! I think I may have reached the point where I need to seek help...


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, and a black NATO strap and a Shark Mesh bracelet on the way too! Somebody help!!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a LE Cave Dweller that will be here mid week. Super stoked to get this one and start putting some wrist time on it!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

A long time 'want' watch a Seiko 6309-7049...come on Monday...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

1st gen Helson Skindiver otw for me. I've liked these since I first saw them...here's hoping for no delays!

Anyone know where I can get a Helson mesh bracelet to go with it?

-T


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> 1st gen Helson Skindiver otw for me. I've liked these since I first saw them...here's hoping for no delays!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a Helson mesh bracelet to go with it?
> 
> -T


Best to email Peter, since the 1st gen Skindivers have a 20mm lug, you can put the same mesh that comes with the Turtle.
If a signed clasp is not a big deal for you, go aftermarket.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Boschett Cave Dweller LE shipped!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll have this incoming to me soon, from Germany. Another grail for me, a watch that I have wanted for a year:

The Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage GMT b-):


----------



## LibriumW (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm waiting for the Orient 300m, 2013 model (borrowed pic of previous version) Had planned on getting the tuna 015 but that seems impossible to find at the moment so went with this for now, same price as well at around a grand.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

It's been on my short list for a long time, and I finally pulled the trigger on an Armida A4 Superdome:









I haven't had a crazy overkill diver since I sold my Depthmaster 3000.

Also, since I sent my Seamaster out for service, technically it's in the air as well:


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

Squale 20 atmos blueray!

Should be here Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Vostok Amphibia 1967 reissue [or something],not an Amphibia afficianado but very excited to take ownership/add to the collection.

Most of my watches are 44mm case so a 40mm case with bombproof Russian design will be most interesting.Waiting for it to arrive is slightly eye watering however.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My 4 killer tools should be here this coming week!!

Doxa 1200T - PA 2 turquoise dial and ISO 
H20 Orca dive with white dial module
H20 Orca vintage with white dial module 
H20 Orca vintage DLC with black dial and DLC bracelet


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

This should be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Received tracking info for my new LE in2watches Glycine Combat Sub today. Can't wait!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love this thread!

Here's what I've currently got coming to me from a friend in Canada.

Débaufré Ocean 1 GMT 39mm MKII LRRP Mod :-!:











Another grail after just getting one the other day; because of the fact that I have wanted another MKII for quite awhile (months) now. The LRRP in particular (this one has an LRRP dial and hands from back in the days when MKII sold parts individually for modding). Basically it's a MilSub with a GMT combined. :-!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Dave S (Sep 17, 2012)

Orange Monster inbound right now.
Hopefully get here early next week.

Dave


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a Dievas Aqualuna Pro PVD (bracelet) on the way, not sure if its going to be a keeper (and mod it) I already have my eye on something else, might end up flipping this one 










borrowed photo


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

No pics yet, but I'm wicked stoked about my incoming SMP. Part of my ongoing consolidation project...


-T


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Should be mine in a couple of weeks. Grey Dial Tropik.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I have this on the way from Japan.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Armida A2 PVD, it will be my first PVD watch, hopefully it will be awesome. Can't wait! Pic borrowed from A MattR of Time/WUS.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

riseboi said:


> Received tracking info for my new LE in2watches Glycine Combat Sub today. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 1247302


Beautiful


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

This is still hypothtical at this stage....Kenzo 'Nautilus'


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Picked this one up in trade. Photo courtesy of the prev owner.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

longstride said:


> This is still hypothtical at this stage....Kenzo 'Nautilus'
> View attachment 1253758


Buy it. That's amazing.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Ditching rest of my non divers and adding one too. Though it's not a diver just wanted to share.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Somewhere between here and there is a Kobold Phantom Tactical. Picked it up off the sales forum, can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Overcome by temptation, I called my AD up this morning and ordered a Pelagos. Should be here Friday morning!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a Raven 44 Deep that should be here in a couple days and courting a Marathon JDD at the moment.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Was in the air but now wearing it today b-), here is my new blue M-Force









This is also posted in the WRUW thread.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Headed back from Duarte at Northeast Watch Works


----------



## rforeman0524 (Oct 7, 2013)

Been waiting a month for my Ocean 1 Ceramic. The suspense is killing me so much with how much people rave about the quality. Hopefully within the next week or so I'll have my grail...except for a Sub.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a diver, but water-resistant to 330ft, and certainly an outdoors watch nonetheless...;-)










Smiths Everest PRS-25 :-! b-)


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I have a Seiko SSC021 waiting to be delivered by Fedex tomorrow, and a strapcode pvd super engineer II to go on it. I will post a pic soon.

Berni


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Seiko 4205-015x inbound for my son for his Christmas gift. Going to relume the dial and hands, paint hands orange/white for him. He really likes my SKX007, so this will get him close for his 5.5" wrist. Now gotta hunt the right mesh band down for him.

(borrowed pic)


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## DRJ (Apr 5, 2011)

This old boy just arrived, I am stoked!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Armida A4 Black/flat should be here tomorrow!


----------



## scottycameron (Sep 27, 2013)

Steelfish, frustrated with lack of tracking updates from UPS.

Supposed to here today, kinda stoked!


----------



## SkiBum (Jan 9, 2013)

Waiting on a Seiko SSC021, probably will be about a week. Grabbed it for swimming/snorkeling in Mexico, as well as beating around here (skiing, running, hiking, etc). Heard good things from some people in here, pretty excited! Only thing that worries me is whether I will like that strap - regardless, I'm thinking of grabbing a Super Engineer II from Strapcode to switch out with the rubber.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

SkiBum said:


> Waiting on a Seiko SSC021, probably will be about a week. Grabbed it for swimming/snorkeling in Mexico, as well as beating around here (skiing, running, hiking, etc). Heard good things from some people in here, pretty excited! Only thing that worries me is whether I will like that strap - regardless, I'm thinking of grabbing a Super Engineer II from Strapcode to switch out with the rubber.


I need to get an SSC015. Seems like a great spiritual successor to my beloved SNA225.


----------



## SkiBum (Jan 9, 2013)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I need to get an SSC015. Seems like a great spiritual successor to my beloved SNA225.


I agree - a little extra water resistance can't hurt either. I personally like the addition of a 24 hour hand as well.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Armida A1 ordered!


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

For me it would be the Bronze Helson


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Right now I am tracking my new Benarus Moray 44 DLC green dial, should be here Monday.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Stolen pic - @ half price in the UK this was too good to miss.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

psweeting said:


> Stolen pic - @ half price in the UK this was too good to miss.
> 
> View attachment 1276269


Wow, that's got a lot of Seamaster 300 influence in the design! I like it! Are the markers tritium tubes?


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

This one from across the pond. Borrowed photo....


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

OzO said:


> Wow, that's got a lot of Seamaster 300 influence in the design! I like it! Are the markers tritium tubes?


Yep, they are. Apparently some of the Skindiver's have an orange 12 o'clock tube and some the blue. I think it's to do with manufacture date.


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

A Seiko 4205 33mm for the girlfriend, and a Halios Tropik SS for me. Can't wait! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampho (Oct 6, 2013)

Finally......


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

ovm


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks to Joe and the WUS Sales Corner, I've got a Citizen's EcoZilla with Suppa adapters on its way to me! Can't wait! This replaces the one I mistakenly sold earlier this year and have regretted since. Thanks again Joe and WUS!

(borrowed pic)


----------



## finaloption (Aug 15, 2013)

Squale 50 Atmos


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Waiting on this beauty - Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer. So excited!

(Pic borrowed from the Interwebs)


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

psweeting said:


> Stolen pic - @ half price in the UK this was too good to miss.
> 
> View attachment 1276269


Looks nice but is the other lug end straight and another curved...:-s?.. And the besel is ripped almost straight out from my Zenith...:-|


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

ArticMan said:


> Looks nice but is the other lug end straight and another curved...:-s?.. And the besel is ripped almost straight out from my Zenith...:-|


I can't answer these as I haven't received it yet (hopefully it should be here by the end of the week).

I read somewhere it is based on a 60's Ball Skindiver which I expect was based on the earlier Seamaster; I'm not certain of this though.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Have a CW c61 en route, and hopefully a c61 soon to follow.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Waiting on a Steinhart Ocean Black DLC thanks to 1watchaholic and the WUS sales forum.


----------



## asdf1230 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dagaz Aurora. Giggle all you want at the dial -- I think it's as groovy as the Seiko rally diver bezels.


----------



## Ictwoody (Nov 28, 2012)

I should have my new to me Raven 44 Deep tomorrow. Pretty stoked.

- Woody


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

SAS Sea.... should be here tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I am awaiting the delivery of my Halios Tropik SS, looks like it will be here today at about noon.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Harold (Yobokies) sent me these pics of my custom modded piece before mailing it. It just left HK...


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Mark 8

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry guys, it's not a diver.. I felt like wanting something digital to beat up.. so this is my second try with G shock (only had 5600BB for while before but it was too small).


----------



## jrep72 (Sep 17, 2013)

waiting for the arrival of 3 SEIKO divers within the month...got myself hooked. My bad :-( Addicting and bad for the wallet. I might as well live in the water with my Dive watches


----------



## scottycameron (Sep 27, 2013)

A week late but it's here. As you can see I've already taken it desk diving:


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

My Squale 20 ATMOS hasn't arrived yet and I preordered a Christopher Ward C61 - this WIS thing is addictive...

Picture that inspired me (stolen shamelessly from http://www.watchitallabout.com/christopher-ward-c61-trident-watch-review/)


----------



## TehZomB (Oct 10, 2013)

Bloody Monster on a Bracelet, SRP313K2


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pic credit: urwerk

Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

A C Ward C60 trident chronometer


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

such a great looking watch.



arutlosjr11 said:


> Pic credit: urwerk
> 
> Ariel S-
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got an email with the tracking number for my T-2


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nabbed the last Black/Orange Shark Diver 32 ETA Peter had in stocked on Xmas sale. Fedex says she'll be on my wrist tomorrow...can't wait.

pic borrowed from Art Dirik


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Very patiently waiting for this guy to do daily duty and give the spring tuna a break.

I can't stop buying Seikos from Ian at ibuyjp. Too good of deals.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Dagaz Typhoon / not in the air yet, but will be soon. Pics when it lands.


----------



## Rasphelt (Nov 1, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45mm Black 









Should be here in a few days I guess!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteOUT (Oct 9, 2013)

Helson Sharkmaster 600.... WHITE AND BLACK


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I found that my Seiko SKX007 was too versatile. I was wearing it in lieu of my Seamaster way too often. So I got rid of it. Just ordered this a couple hours ago:









I was thinking about getting the older version, but I didn't like the 5 minute increments on the dial. I also thought I should get the most updated movement for the Monster.


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

Oris Titan C - hoping it isn't too big  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

The 2 I had up in the air came in the last 2 consecutive weeks. Tuna arrived last Tuesday and and my Helson SD 42 came yesterday. Didn't even have time to post to this thread about the SD 42. Yes, Helson's shipping is that fast. 48 hours from China to my doorstep in CA. Now all I need is an ISOfrane to go with my Tuna.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

JSAR II on bracelet


----------



## coe32 (Nov 13, 2013)

Unfortunately for my, at this moment none, but I congratulate you on yours, great clock.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally scored a 6309-7040! Won it on a Loyswatch auction! Modified MarineMaster dial (pic below borrowed from auction). Can't wait, but I guess I'm gonna have to since it's coming from the Phillipines...


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I ordered it a couple days ago and now I am awaiting the postman. Seiko SKZ283 (Starfish).
borrowed pick


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

MM 300 
And skx009j

009 should be delivered any day now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armida A7, DB Sea Ram and pre orders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just purchased a SCUBAPRO Titanium Automatic from a fellow WUS'er. Should ship out tomorrow.







Just found out my 6309 is "feet-dry" coming from the Phillippines; processed through New York this morning.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

A blue Orient Ray. It's waiting in my mailbox at home. Five hours until I can go pick it up.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

The one I should have purchased at this time last year...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MadMex said:


> The one I should have purchased at this time last year...


That's a very nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm waiting for a Pam, W3 Chrono and Deep Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My last arrival for 2013 landed yesterday and rockin it today

H20 Orca Dive in DLC 
















Ended 2013 with a bang


----------



## Bladerunner707 (Dec 12, 2013)

Having grown weary from all my recent Googling and brain-picking, I succumbed to a little impulse buy. WorldOfWatches just tossed out a last-minute holliday price drop on the Seiko SNE107P2 Solar 200m Diver, @ $115,delivered. It had already caught my eye a couple times,and seems to have great reviews, and at this price, I figured what the hell,eh?
http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...s_variance_id=124867&bo_store_id=1&iq=1&ndd=1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> My last arrival for 2013 landed yesterday and rockin it today
> 
> H20 Orca Dive in DLC
> 
> ...


That's super hot!! Congrats!??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm waiting for a Pam, W3 Chrono and Deep Blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well this one just landed so good end to 2013


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Blue C60, should have it tomorrow, then I'm done!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bladerunner707 said:


> Having grown weary from all my recent Googling and brain-picking, I succumbed to a little impulse buy. WorldOfWatches just tossed out a last-minute holliday price drop on the Seiko SNE107P2 Solar 200m Diver, @ $115,delivered. It had already caught my eye a couple times,and seems to have great reviews, and at this price, I figured what the hell,eh?
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...s_variance_id=124867&bo_store_id=1&iq=1&ndd=1


Wow! Great score at a great price! I used to have the orange-face version, SNE109. If I didn't have two watches incoming, at that price I'd be ordering one too.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

jamesbee said:


> Blue C60, should have it tomorrow, *then I'm done*!


ha ha......if it were that easy.....well, at least for now that is.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Just got word my MG Seebataillon is shipping today. Hoping to have it on wrist by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Marathon TSAR on grey camouflage rubber. Finally got one on the way! Can't wait!

Here's a pic borrowed from the website.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice. Can't order them one at a time? Are you getting quantity discounts? I'm just glad you don't collect aircraft. Seriously, can't wait to see the pictures.


Jeep99dad said:


> I'm waiting for a Pam, W3 Chrono and Deep Blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasphelt (Nov 1, 2013)

DSSD at the moment... Should be here next week! 

Can't wait! 










Cheers

Ben

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Seiko Sumo!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

SBBN015

Not my pic. Pic credit to photographer. The one in the back.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rudi K said:


> Nice. Can't order them one at a time? Are you getting quantity discounts? I'm just glad you don't collect aircraft. Seriously, can't wait to see the pictures.


Ah ah  sometimes I have busy weeks then some weeks nothing 

-W3 is sold. But it was really cool. 
-Deep blue was sold too right away and didn't wear it
-Pam 176 is a fave 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh and here is the W3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

One I've been hunting for a while Seiko SHC063. Literally in the air right now on a plane headed for DFW airport.


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Christopher Ward C60 Chronometer. This looks like a great looking piece, and it has made its way into the US. I am awaiting delivery!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Starting to see the prototypes now. Pre-ordered a while ago and getting excited. This is not for everyone but, so far, I like what I see.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Now this one is ready to jump in the air!


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

It just landed! A well used Tag, I'm guessing from the early nineties. Original bracelet came on it but was all Slinky-like so off it came. I put on a mesh I had on hand until I decide what to do. Bond style nato may look *****in' on this. And their so cheap I'm going to try that anyway. Needs a bezel insert too.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mil Pil 200m, I'm in the club, baby!









Seller's pic


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't have any divers in the air now after spending too much last year. I am trying hard to remain "sober" and not indulge my urge to buy.

BUT I have a replacement band in the air for one of my first divers which I just resurrected. Purchased I think in the early 1980's. Back then a jewelry store said it was dead because the batteries had leaked and corroded the works. I got adventurous (at least for me) and opened the case and the long dead batteries and the works looked totally pristine. I replaced the batteries and it is running fine with all functions working except the alarm. It almost feels like I'm getting a new watch for the price of a band. Pic borrowed from the web.

Go Seahawks |>


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko srp313 or Dracula monster should be in by Saturday.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Orange PO, hopefully here by the end of this week or Monday...

I don't understand people that enjoy waiting. I certainly don't.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold AD...Pa built with the Kobold movement...







...borrowed photo, the real deal to follow...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tropik bronze green dial 
Makara bronze brown dial soon


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Zinex 2Km Trimix PVD…
Arrggghhh…..


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

I just rec'd an old Victorinox and now I have an SKX 007 coming all the way from Guam. It's just an SKX but I am still excited.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Trying to decide between a Helson Gauge and a Helberg CH1


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

It has been a crazy week. Got a grey/tungsten bezeled Oris Aquis on Monday, got a black/white Raven Deep Tech on Friday, and have a blue Halios Tropik ss coming next week. I think I have found my three watch rotation.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregBe said:


> It has been a crazy week. Got a grey/tungsten bezeled Oris Aquis on Monday, got a black/white Raven Deep Tech on Friday, and have a blue Halios Tropik ss coming next week. I think I have found my three watch rotation.
> 
> View attachment 1368239
> View attachment 1368240


My favorite two micros of 2013 
i want to try a Deep Tech


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok I promised myself the sawtooth was the only watch I would get this year....... But just last weekend I finally pulled the trigger on my grail Seiko SBBN017.








Then last night I was trolling eBay and found this.....








I have a problem, but that being said I can't wait for it to get here. I love my 300m and couldn't help but get a 500m to go with it.


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Margrette Pacific Pro .... Hopefully on its way from New Zealand!


----------



## Toiyabe (Oct 23, 2011)

I've got three coming, As I've clearly lost my mind. 

I really need need to sell the Shturmanskie I've listed. 

Coming:

Halios Tropik SS in blue. 
Vintage Vostok Amphibia. 
And a Citizen Promaster NY0040, as a travel watch, since I broke my Seiko 7009 the last time I went to Africa. Here's hoping for better luck this time!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am waiting on a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage - though I doubt it's even on the tarmac yet, much less be airborne. Good things come to he who waits...

OceanicTime: STEINHART Ocean One VINTAGE


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500. Shouldn't have sold my first one a couple of months ago. >.<


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Arrived at O'Hare and cleared customs yesterday, on the way as I type:


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

T2 - borrowed pic.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Technically, it's no longer in the air. It landed today. The MM300 is once again part of my rotation. Such a great watch.


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

custom bronze kaventsmann.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bought a Rolex SubC today and. Autodromo Prototipo yesterday. Both will ship next week I hope 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Autodromo Prototipo yesterday.


Had to go look that one up....nice!


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bought a Rolex SubC today and. Autodromo Prototipo yesterday. Both will ship next week I hope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've been eyeing that one also. Let us know what you think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

Two Citizens inbound at the moment, to join my Promaster Skyhawk JY0030-52E JDM and round out my Eco-Drive collection:

CITIZEN PROMASTER 200M Diver BN0101-58E JDM from Seiya (he's got a great price with all the original packaging and included OEM rubber strap and strap tool):










I really love the classic simplicity of this watch, and reviews from current owners have all been universally positive in terms of quality, fit and finish, accuracy, etc. People seem to particularly love the OEM bracelet, and I also think this would look killer on a nice shark mesh!

CITIZEN PROMASTER 300M Diver BJ8050-08E "Eco-Zilla" from Jomashop (they've got it on "Doorbuster" right now at $190 which was just too good to pass up!)









I've been looking at these things for a couple of years now but never got around to picking one up. The combination of the Jomashop deal and the availability of Suppa's new Zilla bracelet (which is simply stunning) finally convinced me to pull the trigger!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scottymac said:


> Had to go look that one up....nice!


Thanks. Been wanting one since they first came out but the LE version I wanted sold out too fast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Has No Left said:


> I've been eyeing that one also. Let us know what you think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I waited for them to present the two new version before I decided which one to go with. I went with the new silver dial and pumkin orange accents/hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

Steinhart ocean 44 black , stainless steel bracelet , saphire glass and bezel , deep sea diver lookalike but who cares , great watch for great money


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

this one had to give it a try


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats! it is a beautiful watch!


julywest said:


> this one had to give it a try
> View attachment 1404915


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I am waiting on a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage - though I doubt it's even on the tarmac yet, much less be airborne. Good things come to he who waits...
> 
> OceanicTime: STEINHART Ocean One VINTAGE
> 
> View attachment 1401352


me too, same one ordered and in process, no shipping notification yet. When did you order yours? I ordered mine on 2/18. Hoping it goes out this week.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Ecozilla Ti


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rdwatch said:


> me too, same one ordered and in process, no shipping notification yet. When did you order yours? I ordered mine on 2/18. Hoping it goes out this week.


I ordered mine around the same time as you. No shipping notice yet. I am hoping that their move - along with high demand - won't push it back too far. Enjoy it when it does come in!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I now have this coming as well. Long time overdue - and the combination of seeing my barber wearing one last week (albeit the previous model) and an old thread dredged up at WUS has pushed me off the deep end yet again. Funny how these little random events can conspire to tip the balance.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

scottymac said:


> Arrived at O'Hare and cleared customs yesterday, on the way as I type:


TC2 is my favorite micro. Quality in awesome for price.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

The Wilson Watch Works 1K Diver. I'm on the reserve list, just no idea when the production will start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

This one: Victorinox Dive Master 500 Chrono Black Ice.......Should arrive this week......

Akitadog, From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

1960s Titus Calypsomatic - vintage Diver, midsize, needs a little work but I think it has potential. More pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bought a Rolex SubC today and. Autodromo Prototipo yesterday. Both will ship next week I hope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I pulled the trigger on the Prototipo as well...white dial with the blue hands. Can't wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Has No Left said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Prototipo as well...white dial with the blue hands. Can't wait.


Congrats. 
If I like it on he wrist I'll pick up the black one too but that shape is not for everyone. We'll see. I love the dials on the Prototipo and the interesting Mecha-quartz mvt
Mine lands tomorrow night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats.
> If I like it on he wrist I'll pick up the black one too but that shape is not for everyone. We'll see. I love the dials on the Prototipo and the interesting Mecha-quartz mvt
> Mine lands tomorrow night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


How long did it take from order to arrival?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well it hasn't landed yet but UPS delivery scheduled for 4-7pm today. 
I ordered it last week but he was our if the office on a business trip do he didn't ship until Monday. Then it's UPS 2 day delivery so pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

This ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Due to the focus of the budget right now, I have been on the extra affordable end of the watch spectrum lately. I decided that my collection needs more divers in it, and my very budget collection needs more Japanese watches in it. I have these on the way, all pre-owned:

Casio Quartz Edifice








Seiko Auto Diver









Citizen Auto Diver


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Steinhart Ocean One Vintage was cancelled because the next delivery was pushed back to April (and who knows beyond that?). So I have three others in the air:

Davosa Argonautic Lumis (tritium)









Seiko SRP309J1 (Gen 2 'Orange Monster')









Seiko SKX007 + Tungchoy solid link Super Oyster


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Picked up a Seiko SSC031 from a fellow WUS'er this weekend. Should be here tomorrow.








(pic borrowed from seller)


----------



## Rowlandb (Feb 27, 2013)

Bronze Anonimo Polluce (i can't take it off!)


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

40mm Helson Shark Diver V2. Yeeehaw!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

A like new halios Laguna I cant wait


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an extremely rare Boschett Cave Dweller 2 heading my way. Yellow dial, partial PVD bezel, and ETA movement. Not sure if I will ever wear this one out of the house.








Sellers picture


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> The Steinhart Ocean One Vintage was cancelled because the next delivery was pushed back to April (and who knows beyond that?). So I have three others in the air:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Actually that's a SEIKO OEM oyster, that's my photo and watch

it also has PCL(not showing well in the photo), let me see if I can dig up some old photos 

Edit: Add more photos


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

iam7head said:


> Actually that's a SEIKO OEM oyster, that's my photo and watch
> 
> it also has PCL(not showing well in the photo), let me see if I can dig up some old photos
> 
> Edit: Add more photos


Thanks. Wonderful photos. Some of the very best I have seen of the watch. My reference to the Tungchoy oyster was in the context of what I had ordered to replace the stock jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This will be the last one for a while. Famous last words...

A "two to three week backorder delay from Certina", but incoming nonetheless. Like chrono-divers, need a decent quartz (ETA 251.262), awesome bracelet, love my DS Action Diver. Enough boxes checked.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Somewhere is the OWC MilSub







Tracking only says accepted, 5 days no update :roll:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Orient M Force I ordered is literally in the air from Singapore as I post this.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Good Day,

I now have a Marathon JDD on it's way home to me. Should be here end of next week. Can't wait..........

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Shogun

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Bathys Benthic Ti (matte black dial)










I'm pretty excited about this one, I normally like to have a quartz diver in the rotation besides a G-Shock and I think I finally found one that I might keep 

Bathys is away at Basel so the wait continues.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Going to give the 1200m A9 a try. I usually think 40mm is a good size, but it will be interesting to see how this looks on the wrist.


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

More like in outer space. Paid for on Nov. 17, 2012, and still in the assembly stage. Everything you've read about Enzo Mechana is true: If you lack patience and cannot stand being in the dark, don't bother.

[Photo is from Enzo of a similar watch.]


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two on the way to me and more to come shortly.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just ordered this one BNIB 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it too early to say L'Ocean is on the way, or do I need to wait for the shipping email?

Sorry, antsy and can't wait....


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> I have two on the way to me and more to come shortly.


I am also shoring up on one of these and will be sending funds in next few days so should have in a week or so as well.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got a Helberg CH6 Bronze on pre-order!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> I have two on the way to me and more to come shortly.


Well done. Though Rhino may gore you for going A1-less...

Are you getting a pre-loved Gen 1 AM 500, or a new 9015 model?

You're really going to flip over that Certina. Not sure there is a prettier diver made. At least not at that price point.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

primerak said:


>


That is sick!
View attachment 1440469


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

lexvil said:


> Somewhere is the OWC MilSub
> View attachment 1436070
> 
> Tracking only says accepted, 5 days no update :roll:


I would love to get one of those OWC milsubs. Seems like a great alternative to the Steinhart OVM with a different take on the bezel.

Please let us know how you like it when it does show up!

Sadly, no divers on the way for me. Received one a couple weeks ago and the next one hasn't started being built yet ....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Orange Monster, no pic but everyone knows anyway....


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

MM300 in the mail and a Hellberg CH6 pre order. Please someone convince me not to buy the Aquadive I am eyeing, my wallet can't take it.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

lexvil said:


> Somewhere is the OWC MilSub
> View attachment 1436070
> 
> Tracking only says accepted, 5 days no update :roll:


After a week, no tracking at all.... Now on the wrist.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Well done. Though Rhino may gore you for going A1-less...
> 
> Are you getting a pre-loved Gen 1 AM 500, or a new 9015 model?
> 
> You're really going to flip over that Certina. Not sure there is a prettier diver made. At least not at that price point.


Thanks Brother they all should be in by end of week or early next week. I also added the Tortuga as I just paid tonight for it. A1 will come later as I want orange hand model and must locate and save up some as well.

Went with new BNIB 45mm DB Alpha Marine 9015 as they had a deal on it 314.00 shipped all in but I already have the DB Alpha Marine II with ETA and Tritium hands in black so will be a good adder to his buddy. Cetina is BNIB also.

The box will have 9 in it shortly.

Went with Tortuga in orange to add some color, it comes with all straps, bag, tools, both bezels and mesh to go with it.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

* PO 8500 XL........inbound

*


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Couldn't wait anymore, ordered Shogun today... Plus, still waiting on Bombfrog Minesweeper which should be coming within next few weeks


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

richnyc said:


> Couldn't wait anymore, ordered Shogun today... Plus, still waiting on Bombfrog Minesweeper which should be coming within next few weeks
> 
> View attachment 1441418


Great choice. Beautiful watch. |>


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Great choice. Beautiful watch. |>
> 
> View attachment 1441498


Hahaha, thanks Saw your Shogun's pics popping up here on WUS when looking up Shogun. They definitely factored into my decision to get the watch. Amazing photos!!!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Not a diver per se. Should arrive tomorrow. Seriously tempted to get the orange RubberB strap to go with it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

riseboi said:


> Not a diver per se. Should arrive tomorrow. Seriously tempted to get the orange RubberB strap to go with it.


I missed a mint used one yesterday. :-( I want to give it another shot and I'd definitely get a rubber B 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Boatmangc (Nov 24, 2012)

Money en route for a pre-owned A2

I keep looking at that Explorer II myself, first Rolex in a long time to really catch my eye.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I missed a mint used one yesterday. :-(


If it was listed on TRF, that might have been because of me!! :-d


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay officially infected now as grabbed another one BNIB _Zilla_ and should be to me in just a few days..Also picked up lug adapters and a mesh bracelet to go with it.

_Rhino, Duncan, Mikeman, Radar1_ and _Matthew P_ I am out buying em up........._APEX_


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

OWC Snowflake... finally! Should be shipping tomorrow!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Johnzalez said:


> OWC Snowflake... finally! Should be shipping tomorrow!


I love these. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rasphelt (Nov 1, 2013)

I am very pleased.... Just purchased this long awaited bad boy from our very own Jason (spookeng)... I can't wait to get back to my office in SF w/c 14th to receive it!... Love the domed crystal on these!









Cheers
Ben


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Johnzalez said:


> OWC Snowflake... finally! Should be shipping tomorrow!


Can never get this piece off my radar. Will snatch one in the next year or so. Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Landed today!

Of course, the lovely Kain strap is too short, and the fat diver springbars in it don't work on the stock strap, and the only size springbar I don't have on hand is... you guessed it... 24mm.

So, it's off to the jewelry store before I can actually wear it, but still.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

^^That's a great looking timepiece. I need to check out Magrette. Probably too big for my wrist but it's really attractive... classy yet tough, with really nice lines.^^


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry wrong post but I should have this in tomorrow..and will take some pics..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ApexWildCard said:


> Sorry wrong post but I should have this in tomorrow..and will take some pics..


Absolutely killer watch and a great price. Most micros cost more these days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Blue A1 inbound

pic borrowed


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I have this one coming (pic pilfered from the seller)


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Traded my Apollon for one of these.. should pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jopex said:


> Traded my Apollon for one of these.. should pick it up tomorrow.


Beautiful piece. I had one on order but cancelled in favour of a Davosa when the backorder date kept slipping. I suspect I will be getting back to this one again, though. Let us know your impressions.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Beautiful piece. I had one on order but cancelled in favour of a Davosa when the backorder date kept slipping. I suspect I will be getting back to this one again, though. Let us know your impressions.


I didn't like it at first but it has grown on me over time while looking at pictures. Plus I always like to try out something new. Apollon was starting to feel too big for me anyway.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Just went for this on sale, could not pass it up and first dive chrono for me, first Hamilton too..should be in next week as well..


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Apex*


That is really a nice watch. What are the dimensions?
Bezel, case, dial, pushers, bracelet all look great.
Very nice.
 And did you notice, how I exercised restraint, courtesy and self-control and I didn't make any wise cracks about it being *infinitesimally inferior to* *Armida A1*, I didn't remind anyone about your promise to buy only 1 more watch (*Magnificent Seven* thread), and I refused to taunt Duncan into joining the melee with PMs or silly off-topic pics.
In fact, I am not even going there, because I want to share with you the diver I have in the air at the moment.









*Rhino*



ApexWildCard said:


> Just went for this on sale, could not pass it up and first dive chrono for me, first Hamilton too..should be in next week as well..


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *Apex*
> 
> 
> That is really a nice watch. What are the dimensions?
> ...












Here are the specs Rhino,


Large  FUNCTIONS Chronograph:30 Minute RegisterCentral Second Register1/10th Second RegisterSmall Seconds FEATURES Date  CASE Shape:RoundFinish:Polished and BrushedMaterial:Stainless SteelWidth:42 mm without crownWater Resistance:100 m (330 feet)Crystal:Sapphire Crystal Scratch ResistantThickness:15 mmCase Back:Screw-In ClosedCase Length with Lugs:52 mm DIAL Color:BlackHands:Silver Tone Hands LuminescentMarkers:Arabic Numerals Silver Tone and Dots and Stick Index Luminescent 




BEZEL Attributes:Unidirectional RotatingType:Divers Bezel MOVEMENT Type:Swiss Quartz (Battery-Powered)Calendar:Date at 4 o'clockCountry Of Origin:Made in SwitzerlandCrown:Screw-Down Crown BAND Band Type:BraceletBand Finish:BrushedBand Material:Stainless SteelBand Color:SilverWidth:21 mmLength:9.5 inchesClasp:Fold-Over Clasp with Push Button 


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

This watch just touched down and arrived at my house and then I saw this post. Here it is, fresh out of the [pre-owned] box.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Tseg said:


> This watch just touched down and arrived at my house and then I saw this post. Here it is, fresh out of the [pre-owned] box.


Top notch with big watch presence...I am sure you ran to the old....mail box...Congrats !!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Tseg--
Congrats -- one of the best, real dive watches out there.

Rhino



Tseg said:


> This watch just touched down and arrived at my house and then I saw this post. Here it is, fresh out of the [pre-owned] box.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

42mm x 15mm is okay. 44mm - 45mm would be better.
100 meter ? Not that great.
Swiss quartz, okay.
I guess it would depend on the over-all cost, and then I would have to compare the Hamilton Chrono to Deep Blue quartz or SCURFA, and probably settle on DB or S.
Overall, though the Hamilton is a nice looking watch, with a good brand name, so you can't get hurt, unless the torpedoes back fire.












ApexWildCard said:


>


----------



## dcuthbertson (Jan 28, 2012)

" and I refused to taunt Duncan into joining the melee with PMs or silly off-topic pics."

RHINO. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU MEAN.

For APEX, it was time to sit back, relax, and wait for the mailman to bring the latest addition to the ever increasing stable.


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

I have this two in the air right now. But I'm starting to worry because the tracking number information hasn't changed in over a week now... I hope everything's fine


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Lug Width?


riseboi said:


> Not a diver per se. Should arrive tomorrow. Seriously tempted to get the orange RubberB strap to go with it.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

dcuthbertson said:


> " and I refused to taunt Duncan into joining the melee with PMs or silly off-topic pics."
> 
> RHINO. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU MEAN.
> 
> For APEX, it was time to sit back, relax, and wait for the mailman to bring the latest addition to the ever increasing stable.


Well I guess I will just have to sit here and wait for em to show up Duncan..I think I can find something to do...hmmm..










Look Rhino I gave found a Tortuga on watch-u-want.macglovin !!










Apex says: Dunc take your doll and go outside and play Rhino and I our searching for A1's now....










On the way...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*REALITY *---

*Apex*:_ "I'm sorry I spent all our money on dive watches. But I was obsessed, it's a disease. I blame *Rhino*."_


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Apex *and *Duncan *getting much needed rest to start journey for a real dive watch in the morning -- *Armida A1*.










*Rhino*


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Apex *"Darn, darn, darn -- I've sold everything I own, my car, my house, my cat and I can't believe I still got out bid again -- never going to get me *Armida A1*. Darn, darn, darn it."










*Rhino*


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *Apex *"Darn, darn, darn -- I've sold everything I own, my car, my house, my cat and I can't believe I still got out bid again -- never going to get me *Armida A1*. Darn, darn, darn it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like: Rhino left, Duncan Center and Apex on the right..........










Apex: A toast to the A1 but that one will be last.......as I have real Dive watches to get first old sport...


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> *REALITY *---
> 
> *Apex*:_ "I'm sorry I spent all our money on dive watches. But I was obsessed, it's a disease. I blame *Rhino*."_


Rhino please brother I am no fool...taxes are paid...quarterly bonus came in so watches are my treat.

I was going to get two expensive ones but went for more moderate ones from $200.00 - $700.00 range and got more bang for my buck-

Will step over the line and get some more expensive ones next round or an A1 for $700 with one other watch over or around 2K.

Heading out to my Buddy's party.._*Apex*_


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Raven Tech! Hoping for Monday or latest Tuesday landing


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

"infinitesimally inferior" means inferior to an immeasurably small factor. In other words, it's unnoticeably inferior.

I don't get it.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

3 years of hard searching, just nailed one....brand new in the box, unreal...it'll be here this week.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> "infinitesimally inferior" means inferior to an immeasurably small factor. In other words, it's unnoticeably inferior.
> 
> I don't get it.


Got an O&W M6 coming from a fellow WUS!

In my estimation, the M6 is infinitesimally inferior to the M1, or perhaps infinitely inferior to a Tudor MILSUB...guess it's a point of view thing.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

These three just happened to arrive at the same time, all results of late night e-bay action. Less than $200 shipped in all three.

Left to right

Citizen 80's Auto Diver, serviced
Seiko 80's Auto Diver, serviced
Bulova Marine Master quartz (larger than anticipated lol)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zephyrnoid said:


> Lug Width?


21mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

on the way

Grey THC








and
Bremont SM500


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow Brice, that grey THC is the HOTNESS !!

Very very nice choice.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> on the way


Seemingly every week you have a grail of mine incoming in your sig. One day...


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

In the air:

Borealis Sea Farer









Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black









Steinhart Ocean Vintage One


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Time for a Mido - no pun intended. This will replace previously posted (and back-ordered) Certina DS First chrono as my grab 'n go "beater". Term used very loosely...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

busch12 said:


> Seemingly every week you have a grail of mine incoming in your sig. One day...


Thank you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Just released from customs after lot of paperwork by email but it should arrive tomorrow! originally wanted a forty four didn't see it was in Stock and got this later wanted to swap but the impressively slow CS well not slow I might say lack of didn't make it possible but I'm happy with it I can't wait!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well one landed tonight. The Tudor lands tomorrow 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a blue Halios Tropik on the way from Halios at the moment. The waiting is always the part that bring on anxiety! I have to check the tracking every few hours


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well one landed tonight. The Tudor lands tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And today this one arrived 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Envious.

I keep thinking I need a chrono in my life, eyeball the Speedmaster some and BLAM, you drop a shot of the finest.

Nice!


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bronze Bathyscaphe 100 on the way


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

This one made it in..here it is..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well one landed tonight. The Tudor lands tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Very interested to hear your thoughts on that Bremont.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Just ordered one of these..have not had one in sometime, since I was a kid but need a wrenching watch and all around knock and sock model for gym and abuse.

Will be in next week and funny thing is I can not wait to get it??!!! Why you say??... so say I... but I still can't wait... Silly kid in all of us.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I was saving up for a Tudor Pelagos but those funds are now going towards a house purchase!!!!
So I have just treated myself to a little something courtesy of a Mr Jake B. 
This should be arriving in the not too distant future.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko 6105-8119.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not in the air but I did pre-order a black with blue accents ancon x-35 concept. Can't wait.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_*This one is on the way...*_


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Mm300. Can't wait. Pic borrowed.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

This bad boy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got one of these coming.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*2 yrs to catch one of these used.....on its way...

*


----------



## Chrlee3000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats Jack, that Doxa is very cool! I would love to pick one up sometime soon.



powboyz said:


> *2 yrs to catch one of these used.....on its way...
> 
> *


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Chrlee3000 said:


> Congrats Jack, that Doxa is very cool! I would love to pick one up sometime soon.


Very, very sweet case. Love it. Oh, and the dial is kind of cool too.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

It's not in the air anymore....It's bronze, has a brown dial, raised indices :-!


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

I have this green ORIS somewhere in USPS plane. I've been playing with this watch in airports some time, but European prices always hold me back, now found a good deal in WUS and Orient 300m, which I wanted to buy in the beginning, should wait his turn again.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Tsar, can't wait!
Pic borrowed from the net


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_This is coming my way.._


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

been thinking seriously about the armada brass a8


----------



## Jason_R (Mar 31, 2014)

Couldn't resist the CW trident sale. Pic borrowed.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two

Borrowed pics



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Durp13579 (Oct 6, 2013)

This guy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jason_R said:


> Couldn't resist the CW trident sale. Pic borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choice and Big Bang for the buck. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Just came in SBDC001..._


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

powboyz said:


> *2 yrs to catch one of these used.....on its way...
> 
> *


Just saw this, congrats!!

My second favorite GMT, would look sweet in the box next to Buzo.....!!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Arrived today!


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Obris Morgan Pradata DLC on pre-order, so not exactly in the air yet. Ships June 15. My 1st DLC and I'm a bit concerned about durability of the DLC finish. Guess I will see. Pic borrowed from the web.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

One of these will be coming in tomorrow...

Google image


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

pic borrowed from Obris Morgan FB page


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

In the air is my two-tone Rolex sub. You all know what it looks like. The important thing is that the bezel is perfect for timing the feedings of my newborn baby girl!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats on the baby and the watch!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing spectacular... I don't have the funds at the moment for what I really want but had to scratch the new watch itch somehow. So I ran across the Maranez Bangla, don't know if it is truly a "dive" watch though. I love the classic look of the Ennebi and the price is right for this one, reviews seem solid so I ordered a brass, blue Cali dial version, it should be in my hands either today or tomorrow.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Nothing spectacular... I don't have the funds at the moment for what I really want but had to scratch the new watch itch somehow. So I ran across the Maranez Bangla, don't know if it is truly a "dive" watch though. I love the classic look of the Ennebi and the price is right for this one, reviews seem solid so I ordered a brass, blue Cali dial version, it should be in my hands either today or tomorrow.


I don't think you will be disappointed, I love my titanium with black dial and date bangla. It gets a lot of random positive compliments from suspected non-wis in the wild.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Coming next Tuesday on rubber 👌


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

MKII Nassau


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Should make it in before or on Saturday_


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

jc-shock said:


> I don't think you will be disappointed, I love my titanium with black dial and date bangla. It gets a lot of random positive compliments from suspected non-wis in the wild.
> 
> Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


I got it a couple of days ago. And once I got over my watch "snobbery" LOL , I was very pleased with it. Packaging was flawless, straps it came with were even decent. The watch itself is a tank and seems built really well. I spent the last couple of nights playing around with forcing the patina and am very happy so far. While the brass just doesn't have the elegant look like bronze does it is still a pretty cool piece, especially at that price point.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

114060









stolen pic


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Seiko 6309-7049...again!
Squale 50Atmos....again!
For some reason I sure do a lot of repeats.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a Sinn U1 in the air but it landed this morning and now its on the wrist. Very sweet watch.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice...I just had a Pelagos delivered today...waiting at home. Is it 5:00 yet?



Bigjamesdean said:


> Tudor Pelagos
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Another Squale 20 ATMOS Classic. I'm convinced that this is a keeper....


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

GregBe said:


> Nice...I just had a Pelagos delivered today...waiting at home. Is it 5:00 yet?


Congrats, Greg! I think you will love it.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Nice...I just had a Pelagos delivered today...waiting at home. Is it 5:00 yet?


Like a boss. We need to get a pelly logo for sigs going.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I know - it's only barely passable in the context of an F74 Incoming. But nonetheless - after a lot of deliberation, it is soon to be airborne from Japan. Diashield Ti to match the Shogun. + AR sapphire.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Knoc said:


> Like a boss. We need to get a pelly logo for sigs going.


Yes we do

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just arrived, BS100 Bronze...brown dial raised indices


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Steinhart ocean vintage b-)b-) Cannot wait! I hope it looks as good in the metal as it does in the pictures, it'll be my biggest watch purchase so far (pathetic to some I know)

Slightly concerning seeing them in the for sale section saying they're sold out and they're more money than I paid new, I managed to buy one via the Steihart website at the weekend.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Have this on the way, since a FB update listed them as 3 left. Given all the positives, I figured I'd give it a whirl. If I really like it, it's off to the project lab {rubs hands evilly!}


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a sAs Dubh Linn on order.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

watchking1 said:


> Scubapro 500 0n mesh along with an older Scubapro Depthmeter:


Back in the day, when I was diving, I used ScubaPro equipent almost exclusively. I used the same depth gauge you have pictured. Here's a picture of my Bendsomatic, which I still have:


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)

Landed earlier today!


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Agreed. Scubapro watches just look and feel right.

i have both the black and silver bezel Scubapro 500s. I also have the Scubapro 500 Tuna with the original strap...

Still looking for the elusive Seiko 6306 Scubapro 450...


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

No lume so it's not a real diver but it just arrived today and I'm beyond happy with it. 
Ancon x-35 concept


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

This summer beater for my wife..










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Helson SD 40. Had a 42 a while ago and thought it was too big. We'll see how this one goes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Raven Deep Tech red bezel no date


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a Vostok europe lunokhod-2 from TLex in the air at the moment. For an unbelievable price I might add. I've also got my second ancon x-35 concept in gray and green paid for, should be back in stock in about a week. Next up will be a maranez bangla dlc California and I'm contemplating the steinhart triton military bronze but I may wait to get a used one of those we shall see.


----------



## greg19 (Sep 9, 2013)

can't wait for this guy


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> I know - it's only barely passable in the context of an F74 Incoming. But nonetheless - after a lot of deliberation, it is soon to be airborne from Japan. Diashield Ti to match the Shogun. + AR sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 1474584


Awesome, you ordered it! Congrats. I'm really looking forward to your thoughts and pics when it arrives.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

greg19 said:


> can't wait for this guy
> View attachment 1478445


Love it, would most definitely get one if they only offered it in 40-41mm size. 
44 would look ridiculous on my 6.75 wrists


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Another non-diver on the way. Time to hide the checkbook and debit card.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Awesome, you ordered it! Congrats. I'm really looking forward to your thoughts and pics when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Yup. Sent in payment via PayPal, so just waiting for my shipping notice from seiko3s. They usually get things over here in a hurry. I'll post up pics and impressions (likely on the Seiko/Citizen) forum when it comes in. Though you can expect to see some WRUW shots on F74 along the way too, lol. Should be a beauty/keeper and have plenty of shoving matches with the sibling Shogun over wrist time. |>


----------



## Silly (Dec 11, 2013)

Black Helson Sharkdiver 40mm... pulled the trigger this morning... #excited


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Destro diver incoming.








My new Orient Beast should be here just in time for my birthday. Can't wait been wanting one for a while. Will be my first Orient watch.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Destro diver incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always kinda felt like I should have at least one Orient, just like I should have at least one Seiko. The beast has always been the Orient I would get if I got one, it would look good beside my frankenmonster imo.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Marathon DQM


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Roughly four days away:


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I have received my notification that my Bombfrog Minesweeper has shipped, so after a long wait it should be landing at my door this week.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Do not know if counts as a diver but an Omega AT 8500 blue dial.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I wasn't in the market for anything but I've not seen one of these for sale before and I couldn't resist. I don't have a quartz go to currently so here's hoping I bond with it. Benrus Type I re-issue.


----------



## sveol (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm waiting for this Aramar. Will be done in June.










Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Within the week....







Seiko 6105-8119....


----------



## runandshoot (Mar 15, 2014)

Pic from their website - currently sitting in customs...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

runandshoot said:


> Pic from their website - currently sitting in customs...


Awesome! I have a Kaitiaki and the engraver is an amazing artist.

I have nothing in the mail right now but I have 2 divers on order that haven't been released yet and a super compressor that should have about another week on servicing before it comes back to me.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

sveol said:


> I'm waiting for this Aramar. Will be done in June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. Me too. Can't wait. My other snowflake from China is gonna be so jealous when that one arrives. I'll have to put them at opposite ends of the watch box with a couple seikos in between to break it up if things get rough.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

PRS 68 Smiths Diver just ordered, this and the Helberg CH6 are the reasons I sold off my cheaper pieces.

I hope DEMO doesn't mind me borrowing one of his excellent photo, especially since they are partly to blame for this purchase!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

No longer in the air, but waiting for me for pick up when the Post Office opens, Omega Planet Ocean 2500D XL.


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

Grail incoming! Been drooling over this badboy for a year now. I'm super excited!

Borrowed pic:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stuart77 said:


> PRS 68 Smiths Diver just ordered, this and the Helberg CH6 are the reasons I sold off my cheaper pieces.
> 
> I hope DEMO doesn't mind me borrowing one of his excellent photo, especially since they are partly to blame for this purchase!


Oh dear - I think I have just been infected as well. Should have worn my hazmat suit and welding goggles before entering. What a beautiful homage to the famous Seiko.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Oh dear - I think I have just been infected as well. Should have worn my hazmat suit and welding goggles before entering. What a beautiful homage to the famous Seiko.


Haha the photos on this site are very very dangerous! Last year I was torn between the PRS68 and the A1, I decided to go for the A1, that was a great decision but the urge for the PRS68 has never gone away, then I realised if I flipped a few of my cheaper watches I could have both.

I ordered it just before lunch and I've got the dispatch notice straight after lunch... nice one!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stuart77 said:


> Haha the photos on this site are very very dangerous! Last year I was torn between the PRS68 and the A1, I decided to go for the A1, that was a great decision but the urge for the PRS68 has never gone away, then I realised if I flipped a few of my cheaper watches I could have both.
> 
> I ordered it just before lunch and I've got the dispatch notice straight after lunch... nice one!


Obligatory celebratory pics/impressions, please.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm wearing an old friend. We have been through some tough times together, but we are both still ticking! 
View attachment 1491815


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Obligatory celebratory pics/impressions, please.


With pleasure!


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Now the agonizing wait!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

stuart77 said:


> PRS 68 Smiths Diver just ordered...


Well done bud! You are going to love the PRS-68. ;-)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

..this one is on it's way to me... landing in about 3 days I think


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

The Postman just dropped off my Seiko SBDC003 - Blue Dial Sumo...Welcome home!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

longstride said:


> Within the week....
> View attachment 1484132
> 
> Seiko 6105-8119....


Dang. That's just beautiful. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not my pic


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

DSSD hopefully next week (pic was when I was checking it out at another US AD that wouldn't give a discount)









Squale Vintage Master Blue hopefully in a few weeks (pic from the website)









MKII Nassau 369 in about 20 weeks









And finally a modded Seiko SKX007 that I couldn't pass up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ a rampage of fierce pieces.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Knoc said:


> ^ a rampage of fierce pieces.


Don't tell my wife! Well, she's the one that ok'd the DSSD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

gasspasser said:


> DSSD hopefully next week (pic was when I was checking it out at another US AD that wouldn't give a discount)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn that looks good on you....dont know why your buying all those other ones..... you not going to want to take the DSSD off....  kinda makes you forget the U1000 eh.....*


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Bay...so excited.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Citizen AY5024-07W








(pic borrowed from seller)


----------



## Evan11 (May 14, 2014)

Obris Morgan Explorer, shark mesh as well as original bracelet and strap. This purchase is my first serious one, and was a result of several hours of honing in and pinpointing an affordable (under $500) quality unique dive watch. I literally looked at everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

This one (pic stolen online):


----------



## Durp13579 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not a watch, but a bracelet for my JSAR









(Stolen image)


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

Helson Shark Diver 40 v2,no pics yet


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

Deep blue sun diver II

Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1000m Orange


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like I've just bought a Victorinox DM500 quartz. Only put a small bid on and didn't expect to win it. I was looking for a quartz beater, but wasn't sure about that one. Is it going to win me over when it arrives?


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

As of an hour ago, my Crepas L'Ocean #91 is on the way from Spain via DHL. Yes, I'm quite excited about this.....

(Retina's pic, of course!)


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

GriffonSec said:


> As of an hour ago, my Crepas L'Ocean #91 is on the way from Spain via DHL. Yes, I'm quite excited about this.....
> 
> (Retina's pic, of course!)


i have have the blue version of the L'Ocean on the way and by the tracking it is moving this way very quickly.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Managed to snag a green dial Maranez Layan before they sold out (again). The latest version (2nd pic) has a smaller, matching brass crown. My first Maranez, and first brass/bronze watch, looking forward to it!










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Certina DS Action Diver in blue...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kscarrol said:


> Certina DS Action Diver in blue...
> View attachment 1495198
> View attachment 1495199


Glad to see you pulled the trigger. Wear it in good health! I may buy one myself to compliment my black dial. The right shade of blue is an elusive thing (not too dark and not too bright). If the pics are true Certina has nailed it.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Purchased this from another member. Expecting it later today!


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Well..........

Looks like May is the Month of Crepas for me.....

Waiting on L'Ocean to arrive, I managed to track down and purchase a Crepas Le Grand! Should hopefully be in by end of week from England if all goes well......


----------



## VedRad (May 30, 2013)

Oris Aquis, 43mm, blue, bracelet.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

I am awaiting a Maranez Layan grenn dial second generation. I was upset last Friday after seeing the my watch got received by a lady on the west coast. I wrote to Maranez. Sara was real quick to get back to me and confirmed that she had given me the wrong tracking number. I should get it by end of week!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Blumo! To this day have never seen one in person, but when finally after years I saw a shot of the side, with the conical cross section bezel shrouded by the case on the E/W axis, that was all she wrote. 

Had no idea it was this beautiful. Chance of seeing any Prospex model here in rural AL is less than of seeing Elvis.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

This and a black/DLC Isofrane









No longer in the air. Just received it, set the time, re-zeroed the chrono hands, threw it on an Isofrane, and am now verifying the chrono functions properly.










I know some guys match their watch to their clothing/ shoes, but how about their car/truck?


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Today was a good watch day 2 delivered in the same day after a long wait.


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

andygog said:


> Looks like I've just bought a Victorinox DM500 quartz. Only put a small bid on and didn't expect to win it. I was looking for a quartz beater, but wasn't sure about that one. Is it going to win me over when it arrives?


Both the auto and the quartz versions of the DM500 are hard to beat at their going rates

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_What have I done ??!!!

To late to come to my senses It is on the way now..there they are on the shinkansen rail system in Japan taking it to EMS station now..

_







_

I can hear it coming closer to the door....

_


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ awsome Apex! Can't go wrong with tuna.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

jopex said:


> ^ awsome Apex! Can't go wrong with tuna.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


_Thanks* Jopex* ... I was not 100% sure about it but I have been drooling over others ... so I will give it a shot .._


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Citizen Promaster Titanium NY0054 
Borrowed pic








I let this one get away a few years back when they were still available.
Fresh off the pre loved market can't wait!
And this to accompany it.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ApexWildCard said:


> _What have I done ??!!!
> 
> _


_

Good choice._


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

993RS said:


> Purchased this from another member. Expecting it later today!
> 
> View attachment 1496120


I have never seen such a Prometheus. Whatsit called!? The domed bezel and retro hands on the Arabic dial are hot! Really hot! It's like somebody let a crazed modder loose in the factory and just let them build whatever watch they wanted, and it worked!


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

+2
- Crepas Cayman 3000, from the last batch
- WCT tactical diver 1000, black DLC


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

Blasted Squale 50 Atmos


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just abandoned plans for a new blue diver after getting completely smitten by a brand new Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut at a price too good to pass up. Not usually a numbered dial guy, but this one works for me and I have wanted a Fortis for a long time. I am stoked!


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Was looking at this one for a while and this morning I went for it : Victorinox Dive Master Quartz Orange 241428


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bill's (gaopa) lume shot from his GMT model didn't help. Thanks Bill.


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

My girl just left for a work trip to Singapore, so I asked her to bring me a Seiko Monster orange. Its om my list for a while and this is a nice opportunity. I havent found it here yet ( The Netherlands).


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Prometheus Manta Ray le 29/50,just got it today!!!


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> I just abandoned plans for a new blue diver after getting completely smitten by a brand new Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut at a price too good to pass up. Not usually a numbered dial guy, but this one works for me and I have wanted a Fortis for a long time. I am stoked!
> 
> You my friend are a madman, great pickup brother!
> 
> ...


Great Watch!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> Great Watch!


I sure hope so, Mike! It was really an impulse thing after admiring them for some time. It should fit well with the plan to thin the herd down to a handful of high quality keepers + the odd daily beater. Looks a bit like a Sinn as well - which I also like a lot.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I also greatly prefer it to the Marinemaster model with sawtooth bezel and huge numerals. The day/date configuration on this photo works quite well for me too, lol.









Here's the sawtooth. Bit much IMO:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I just abandoned plans for a new blue diver after getting completely smitten by a brand new Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut at a price too good to pass up. Not usually a numbered dial guy, but this one works for me and I have wanted a Fortis for a long time. I am stoked!
> 
> View attachment 1504228


Wow thats beautiful. Next time I am in Ottawa I am dropping by to drool (and steal) your collection.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Wow thats beautiful. Next time I am in Ottawa I am dropping by to drool (and steal) your collection.


Sounds good, man. Go for a brew and chinwag about the watches. |>


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

I do too as well, definitely looking forward to a wrist shot and your views on it. Congrats on a great watch brother!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> I do too as well, definitely looking forward to a wrist shot and your views on it. Congrats on a great watch brother!


ETA of Wednesday, Mike. I'll have some pics up for sure.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Monster


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I saw this one come and go a few times (I think it's been flipped 3 times now), but thanks to the Watchrecon app, it's on its way to me this time:










If the size works out, I'm going to have to find a strap like above. It fits it very well imo.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Citizen V said:


> I saw this one come and go a few times (I think it's been flipped 3 times now), but thanks to the Watchrecon app, it's on its way to me this time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one briefly and even bought a custom strap from Steveo Straps but it proved a little too small for me in the end. In regards to the strap in the stock photo, I actually asked Halios over Facebook and was told that it was custom made for them by maddog-straps.com and to check with them if they still have the leather. I never did but you might want to try.

And I have this diver physically en route to me from Hawaii. I'm not sure when it's arriving though as the tracking info shows it leaving Hawaii on Saturday with a delivery date of yesterday but it didn't come (which would have been impossible anyway for 3 day shipping with a Sunday and a holiday) and no update about it hitting the mainland so now I just wait and hope.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I had one briefly and even bought a custom strap from Steveo Straps but it proved a little too small for me in the end. In regards to the strap in the stock photo, I actually asked Halios over Facebook and was told that it was custom made for them by maddog-straps.com and to check with them if they still have the leather. I never did but you might want to try.
> 
> And I have this diver physically en route to me from Hawaii. I'm not sure when it's arriving though as the tracking info shows it leaving Hawaii on Saturday with a delivery date of yesterday but it didn't come (which would have been impossible anyway for 3 day shipping with a Sunday and a holiday) and no update about it hitting the mainland so now I just wait and hope.
> 
> View attachment 1508338


AWESOME!! Great acquisition Steam J. Real class.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I had one briefly and even bought a custom strap from Steveo Straps but it proved a little too small for me in the end. In regards to the strap in the stock photo, I actually asked Halios over Facebook and was told that it was custom made for them by maddog-straps.com and to check with them if they still have the leather. I never did but you might want to try.


I'm worried it'll be on the large side for me. It has about the same dimensions as my Ball Skindiver, but it looks like it may wear larger.
Thanks for the info on the strap! I'll be sure to ask them.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I had one briefly and even bought a custom strap from Steveo Straps but it proved a little too small for me in the end. In regards to the strap in the stock photo, I actually asked Halios over Facebook and was told that it was custom made for them by maddog-straps.com and to check with them if they still have the leather. I never did but you might want to try.
> 
> And I have this diver physically en route to me from Hawaii. I'm not sure when it's arriving though as the tracking info shows it leaving Hawaii on Saturday with a delivery date of yesterday but it didn't come (which would have been impossible anyway for 3 day shipping with a Sunday and a holiday) and no update about it hitting the mainland so now I just wait and hope.
> 
> View attachment 1508338


Lovely!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sea3
Borrowed pic from seller.








Been looking for one of these for over two years. Can't wait. Now I'm done for a while.... I think.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

- Victorinox Dive Master 500 gunmetal

- Citizen ecozilla ti + bracelet from Stevral

- Citizen excaliber


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

This bad boy is on its way. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

poison said:


> This bad boy is on its way. Can't wait to see it in person!


Please post pics, I've been dying to see more of these


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Time to add brozno back into collection and also to join a1 club. 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcuthbertson (Jan 28, 2012)

Scurfa diver one on its way to Dunc.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

dcuthbertson said:


> Scurfa diver one on its way to Dunc.


NICE PICK! I've been looking and wondering about Scurfa for myself. I will be very interested to see what you think.


----------



## dcuthbertson (Jan 28, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> NICE PICK! I've been looking and wondering about Scurfa for myself. I will be very interested to see what you think.


Thanks. I will certainly let you know. Should be here tomorrow.
Ive also just ordered a Steinhart OVM, so can't wait. It's going to be a great week for Dunc. ( I'm sure Mrs C will change that though!)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

dsbe90 said:


> Please post pics, I've been dying to see more of these


OK then, I will!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

dcuthbertson said:


> Scurfa diver one on its way to Dunc.












_Well Dunc, how about it??!!_


----------



## dcuthbertson (Jan 28, 2012)

Today my friend, today. Special delivery !:-d


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

My full custom SKX007 MCWW Cerakote Dagaz Superdome 6R15 conversion on its way home!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

gasspasser said:


> My full custom SKX007 MCWW Cerakote Dagaz Superdome 6R15 conversion on its way home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot. Hey, how durable is cerakote, compared to DLC or PVD? Post more pics, too, it looks great!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Waiting on my first Seiko (SKX009J) that I got from a fellow WUS member. Btw, does anybody know where I can get a used or new OEM jubilee bracelet for it?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

dsbe90 said:


> Please post pics, I've been dying to see more of these


Here you go, pics inside!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/why-no-love-orient-m-force-titanium-1038238-2.html#post7901628


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Should be in shortly.._


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Just ordered this!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

I have a white dial orient 300m and a seiko blumo due for arrival tomorrow. Second run with both.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Should be in shortly.._


Dude. You are a watch machine. Tuna. Steinhart. What's next? Aquadive?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Playing dress up  as new diver arrived


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Seiko orange monster 2nd gen

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

dcuthbertson said:


> Thanks. I will certainly let you know. Should be here tomorrow.
> Ive also just ordered a Steinhart OVM, so can't wait. It's going to be a great week for Dunc. ( I'm sure Mrs C will change that though!)


Congrats on the ovm

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Dude. You are a watch machine. Tuna. Steinhart. What's next? Aquadive?


_Thanks quick..and..

..PAM me at end of the year..brother.
_


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Nothing in the air but stalking this one........
*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have another OG H20 Kalmar v1 I've hunted down on the way ) with some special treatments !! 

CANT WAIT for it to get here !


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my confirmation of shipping on Wednesday for my new White Boschett Harpoon, should be here today.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a blue Magrette MPP on rubber on its way from Dion, super excited! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

UPDATE:I just signed for my new harpoon. Man was that a speedy delivery. It looks awesome.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

This one. Just waiting for some funds to hit my Paypal and I'll be locked and loaded waiting for it to release so I can pull the trigger.

Gonna be nice to have a white dial in the collection.


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

I wanted a white dial as well


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

:-db-) Yes! Waiting for my brand new Oris Aquis Titan Small Second, Date on Rubber - arriving Friday! And having it delivered to work b/c I just can't wait until I get home... :-!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Arriving Fri.


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)

Duarte just did bead blast for my 007. Can't wait!!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Invicta 12167


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Should be airborne soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Some awesome watches incoming!! 
Just waiting for my two CH6's and eyeballing a Breitling Evo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

TST #40 from John! Can't wait to get it on a strap/nato. Pics once it lands.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pic borrowed. Older dial style tuna. The SBBN007


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

these 2 6306-7001 an 6458-6000


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This

















Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I sure hope this works out and this beast doesn't sink the ship. Photo cred to W.A. Smith.


----------



## dcuthbertson (Jan 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I sure hope this works out and this beast doesn't sink the ship. Photo cred to W.A. Smith.


Holy crap Radar, not another watch!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Dude. Whats whatever is in the water in Ottawa I sure hope it doesn't hit Nova Scotia cause I will be divorced , paying child support and living in a trailer park if it spreads East. 
Nice pickup by the way.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys - please follow the mantra. Something in, something out. There is no other way to keep the peace or stay afloat with *The Illness*. I will likely put three up for sale in the next few days. I hope to be moving towards fewer, at a higher quality point. That's what makes the most sense to me. |>


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Picking up this bad boy on Monday morning.


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Pic borrowed from Ernie Romer's original launch post. From the final batch. Shipped form Spain Friday the 13th, should arrive next week.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always wanted a VSA DM 500 Mecha and found a sweet deal on one like this. Now all I need is a UPS uniform to wear with it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have backed out on the Harpoon and switched my order to a black dial Reef Ranger. Hopefully no regrets, but needed to be decisive on the size and wasn't in the end.

One of Pallet Spoon's awesome pics of the RR.


----------



## dcuthbertson (Jan 28, 2012)

ElFuego said:


> Pic borrowed from Ernie Romer's original launch post. From the final batch. Shipped form Spain Friday the 13th, should arrive next week.
> View attachment 1528969


This needs a thread all to itself when it arrives ElFuego.
Awsome pic that really makes you want to see more.
Cheers Duncan


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

a7 stainless, black dial, orange hands, no date and a black BFK!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, it has cleared customs in OH this morning! I may start a thread, but these have been out for over a year, the only thing new is that one will be in my collection.



dcuthbertson said:


> This needs a thread all to itself when it arrives ElFuego.
> Awsome pic that really makes you want to see more.
> Cheers Duncan


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*THIS LITTLE VIXEN, I MEAN ZIXEN
*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

And he has cancelled the Harpoon order, taken the new one for the Reef Ranger, and provided me with a Fedex tracking number already. Seriously - on Sunday (Father's Day at that). How do you beat customer service at that level? Keith at Boschett Timepieces rocks. And so too do his fine watches.



Radar1 said:


> I have backed out on the Harpoon and switched my order to a black dial Reef Ranger. Hopefully no regrets, but needed to be decisive on the size and wasn't in the end.
> 
> One of Pallet Spoon's awesome pics of the RR.
> 
> View attachment 1529528


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

A Deep Diver...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

* ....Its cleared customs,...left Memphis and flying its final leg!
.........in less than twelve hours it'll be on "My left Arm"!

Who Dares?.....I Dare! *b-)*
The A1 WHITE DIAL / WHITE BEZEL :

(mail order bride pic)
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

Magrette MPP G14. Courier picks it up in Auckland in the morning, then off to the US of A.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ChuckW said:


> I've always wanted a VSA DM 500 Mecha and found a sweet deal on one like this. Now all I need is a UPS uniform to wear with it.


Lol, whoa, never seen that. Interesting.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> And he has cancelled the Harpoon order, taken the new one for the Reef Ranger, and provided me with a Fedex tracking number already. Seriously - on Sunday (Father's Day at that). How do you beat customer service at that level? Keith at Boschett Timepieces rocks. And so too do his fine watches.


I'm a fan of this piece. Only thing I can't get past is that Bezel.
Right on for a solid purchase.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a Gen 1 Reef Ranger and it was an outstanding watch. I liked the solid stainless steel bezel on that (no insert). Styling of this one with the raised "teeth" is a little different, so we'll see. The rest of the watch is nicer in pretty much every way than the first and it may be a case of it being much nicer overall in hand than in photos. That is my hope, anyway. I do prefer the look of the Harpoon, just felt the size was a risk factor. At least I can be certain that the quality and finishing will be absolutely top-notch. Blue vs black was a tough decision.



Knoc said:


> I'm a fan of this piece. Only thing I can't get past is that Bezel.
> Right on for a solid purchase.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I have this coming in a couple months (AD didn't have stock). Sold a few watches and downsizing my collection to just a few. Pic from google.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Landed.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I know I'm committing a heinous crime as it isn't a diver but it is my first non-diver purchase in a long time. Plus it might get wet when I wash the dishes. Oris Flight Timer 2.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It's been shipped this morning...


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Helberg CH6, bronze case, blue dial, bronze bezel, flat crystal. First shipment after waiting months on pre-order.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Pakz said:


> It's been shipped this morning...


Mine too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

A4 (stock photo)


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Seiko Shogun arriving Wednesday but unfortunately I won't be home until Friday.

***Today is now Friday

Shogun! Just got it today. Strapped it on a Zulu and went for some StandUpPaddling.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Landed and I am impressed. It feels like a brute, yet it looks like a gentleman.


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Currently have another (this will be my third) Marathon GSAR on the way with a bracelet of course... I have regretfully sold the other two I had after owning each of them for about a year. I'll be keeping this one though! I got the newest run with the tritium second hand and updated dial, my only real gripe with the others two I had was the lack of tritium on the second hand so I think I'll be extremely happy with this one!


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Ordered the Barbos Marine Blue tonight. Pretty excited!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

This


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Should arrive tomorrow, courtesy of trusted seller *takuya*.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

damn I really like that blue bezel..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is in the air as I post quite literally as it's on a plane over Germany.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

kasemo said:


> *THIS LITTLE VIXEN, I MEAN ZIXEN
> *
> View attachment 1529552


Is that second crown a lock for the bezel? Really cool piece :-D does it wear big??

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...This one landed and arrived on Monday:
*








*
...Loved it so much bought another (eta/C3)! ...should arrive this Monday!
(borrowed pic of actual watch, thanks "Oagaspar"!)
*








*
....yeah, my favorite color: Blue! **

cheers! *:-!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Picked up yesterday. What a beast.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I wasn't even considering another Ball after my last had to go for warranty repairs twice in a year but for the price I've got this one for, I couldn't turn it down:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope my wrist can handle this.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Hope my wrist can handle this.


those are sweet watches you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I received my shipping confirmation on Thursday for my new Helberg CH6, so it is on its way. I chose the SS with SS bezel and green dial. I could throw a borrowed pick up here but I will wait for the real deal and put up an actual watch shot when it lands in my dirty little mitts.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Up-n-coming said:


> Magrette MPP G14. Courier picks it up in Auckland in the morning, then off to the US of A.


Lots to like here. Big fan.

Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Hope my wrist can handle this.


Congrats. It looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got a ratty, beat up SKX7 inbound! It's getting modded into something very cool :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchNRolla said:


> I have this coming in a couple months (AD didn't have stock). Sold a few watches and downsizing my collection to just a few. Pic from google.


Congrats. Even the straps are a major upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *...This one landed and arrived on Monday:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That blue one is awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

riseboi said:


> Should arrive tomorrow, courtesy of trusted seller *takuya*.


Wow. Congrats. I thought I liked the original red/guilt model but I much prefer this one. 
Enjoy it!

-and you're right, Tanh is a great seller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

denmanproject said:


> This


Wow!! Haute Horlogerie landing. Big congrats. That's a crazy a awesome diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Wanted to add some vintage/retro flavor since I flipped my O1V..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

You guys made me do it. You made me buy a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> View attachment 1540297


Killer watch! Hope you'll do a review and post bunch of pictures...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*+1 on pics!!!!*


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

jopex said:


> Killer watch! Hope you'll do a review and post bunch of pictures...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


+ another 1 too!

M.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OK. I have a terrible camera, but I'll do the best I can with what I've got.

I'll post a pic of it when I get it, but I'm going to post more in the Seiko forum. So look over there a couple of days after you see me post here and there should be something decent to look at.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

jopex said:


> Wanted to add some vintage/retro flavor since I flipped my O1V..


Haha, seriously!? First I got the Armida A8 around the same time as you, then I ordered a Seagull 1963 in black which, if I am not mistaken, you also have got/had? Now I have found myself in need of a nice beater: should I buy the Atmos 20 Heritage, the O1V, or the blue 50 Atmos. I have landed on the blue 50 Atmos which I absolutely adore! Not exactly the same, but close enough! Your nice taste, jopex, I salute you!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ lol! Sir, looks like you have an excellent taste in watches. 
Hope I'll love 50 atmos too, should pick it up at Friday.
I flipped both A8 and Seagull but both of them were very fine pieces and great bang for buck.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

jopex said:


> ^ lol! Sir, looks like you have an excellent taste in watches.
> Hope I'll love 50 atmos too, should pick it up at Friday.
> I flipped both A8 and Seagull but both of them were very fine pieces and great bang for buck.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


I flipped my A8 and the Seagull is incoming. Always wanted a mechanical chronograph and this is a cheap entry I thought. Specially since I lived for 4 months in China so I feel I should have at least one Chinese watch. The blue Atmos will be ordered as soon as I get my next sallary. Before I order it, what do you think of yours? Is it a keeper?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

IPA said:


> I flipped my A8 and the Seagull is incoming. Always wanted a mechanical chronograph and this is a cheap entry I thought. Specially since I lived for 4 months in China so I feel I should have at least one Chinese watch. The blue Atmos will be ordered as soon as I get my next sallary. Before I order it, what do you think of yours? Is it a keeper?


It's still in the air, should be here at Friday. Hope I'll like it.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Resco Patriot Gen 2 Limited Edition Red Dial w red hands


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Yobokies Albacore - in the country but waiting for customs to do their thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoloop (Dec 12, 2012)

poison said:


> Arriving Fri.


das it mane


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Just bought an all original 6105-8110 from a wus member...can't wait to get it and will post pics when I do

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...shipping-worldwide-1047908.html?desktopmode=1


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Well it has landed my new CH6, SS with green dial and domed Chrystal.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My first Ickler/Limes - after much deliberation.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> My first Ickler/Limes - after much deliberation.
> 
> View attachment 1543536
> 
> ...


U sir....have earned the Canadian crown for watch pickups. 
Well done. Another stunner. Time to move to Ottawa and stalk ur collection.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Quick. Perhaps my throne is dubious, lol. I have been after the "right" blue diver for as long as I can remember. I am hoping this is the one. And every collection should have an Ickler. Just because.

This will require the movement of some other pieces, but that's been on the burner for a little while anyway.

Also looks like it's time to invest in a safe too. |>


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Waiting for a birth year 6105-8110, wearing the 6309-7040


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Might as well give one a try


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

Since mine is en route, then I'll have to show this other owner's photo of his, which was pretty instrumental in making me settle for this model instead of another I was more focused on trying to land at the right price.

Tritium itch scratched - yep!
Sapphire bezel itch scratched - yep!
Screwed bracelet itch scratched - thicker style, yep! Already done that with the Citizen GC Signature.
Blue dial itch scratched - yep, although pretty much did that too with the Citizen GCS.

I'm expecting this to take over daily duty, from the Spring Drive - give it a bit of a breather after nigh on 7 months of regular use.


----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Resco/Tridentis Tactical Limited Edition


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Sniperdogs said:


> Resco/Tridentis Tactical Limited Edition
> View attachment 1544477
> View attachment 1544478


I thought they were still in the prototype stage. Cool.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Pic borrowed from another forum member ´cause I just ordered this:


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Precista PRS-82. Pic from Timefactors.


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not so much a dive watch, but the screw down crown does allow for swimming.. Also has great lume. Just picked it up today.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

IPA said:


> Pic borrowed from another forum member ´cause I just ordered this:
> View attachment 1547821


Going to have a look at one of these tomorrow.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

This one


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Waiting for an Orange Mako. I've wanted it for years... eventually had to succumb, they're so nice and cheap!


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

DOXA 750T GMT Carribean. Hopefully my last watch for awhile.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just ordered a Boschett Harpoon, white dial...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> My first Ickler/Limes - after much deliberation.
> 
> View attachment 1543536
> 
> ...


I really like this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice. I wasn't totally sold on the black bezel with navy blue at first, but it has grown on me a lot. Two week wait - sounded like they may be building it, which is kinda cool.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Getting a 'Darth'....(picture lifted from the web)...


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Planet Ocean should land tomorrow. I have been patient, waiting on a 2500 (D) movement in 42mm. My incoming is only a year old. Sorry for pirating your picture Bill (Gaopa), but love the photo and you were the one that convinced me to hold out for a D version.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I have a CWC RN Diver enroute...can't wait!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just shipped.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Not in the air but slowly crawling across the USA in US Postal Truck and a second one in a UPS truck. Hopefully will see my new Deep Blue DAYNIGHT OPS PRO - BLACK and my new TSAR with the Great Seal Bracelet this coming week. Pictures will follow.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*STARING AT THIS RIGHT NOW
*


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Did some trimming of the collection.. this one not in the air but I should drive to pick it up at Tuesday. 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/h2o_orca_dive_040_1280.jpg

One similar to this is finally in the air after much ado.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just placed my order!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Waiting eagerly for a big diving watch from Benarus....










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got an SNE245 incoming, purchased off the sales forum... I've got a nice orange PVD NATO ready to go...


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just excited the NBZ with this guy










(Borrowed pic from Internet)


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Due to meet the gentleman selling this (his photos) on Craigslist on Thursday. My first Deep Blue! Can anyone lend some insight into the red seconds hand? Seems an anomaly. It has a 0366/5000 mark on the caseback...


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)

EWE ONE TEE!


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Wasn't going to buy another watch so soon.....but when one of these were listed for sale, I had to snag it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally, the Omega SMP is inbound. Thanks Paul!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Don,thats one beautiful timepiece buddy,the heck with a harpoon!


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

This should land tomorrow:


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

the gig said:


> This should land tomorrow:


Ah yes, Gig, nothing like wearing a cool watch on the back deck with a stogy and plenty of imported beer!


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

you got that right jack!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kasemo said:


> Don,thats one beautiful timepiece buddy,the heck with a harpoon!


Thanks my friend! I do believe you are 100% correct. |>


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Great choice Radar!! My new Harpoon was delivered yesterday but I'm in Houston and ended up picking up one of these. Don't have a pic so I borrowed this one from the Omega website...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Replying to my post from 6 days ago Re: "new Deep Blue DAYNIGHT OPS PRO - BLACK and my new TSAR with the Great Seal Bracelet this coming week".

Posting one image here and several with a short review of the Deep Blue DAYNIGHT OPS PRO - BLACK as a separate post.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kscarrol said:


> Great choice Radar!! My new Harpoon was delivered yesterday but I'm in Houston and ended up picking up one of these. Don't have a pic so I borrowed this one from the Omega website...
> 
> View attachment 1558325


Whoa! A 'Poon and a PO?? Christmas in July for sure. |>


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seiko Shogun!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's somewhere!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Thought it was going to be the Seiko MM300. After a lot of thought decided to go in a different direction.

Placed an order this evening with Rob at Topper for an Oris Aquis Date with green bezel and grey dial on bracelet. Ordered the rubber strap too since I've heard a lot of great things about it and want to check it out.

Very excited about this one. Hasn't been on my want list quite as long as the MM300 but every time I see it in pics or in person I'm drawn to it.

Still plan on trying the mm300 at some point but it can wait for now.

ETA is next Friday. Going to be a long week.

Borrowed pic from the web:










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left, the 30th Anniversary Rangeman LE, now out of production.










On my right, a new band for my new Monster, squeezed a 22mm strap onto a 20mm watch.


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy weekend! This arrived an hour ago.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW,sooo many amazing watches coming in!!!The Green Oris(I won't be the first to crack the corny joke) & the Precista RN Diver my favs.I just a few hours ago got the Fed Ex Shipping notice for this exact combination Helson SkinDiver(pic burrowed,thanks to it I was able to decide between C3 & the orange)on the Mesh!ETA is Monday in the Pacific NW.Being the Military Homage that it is I also had to have a Military dive strap so ordered this from eBay,Olive Green Shell Oil Zulu with PVD Hardware(third from left).Next week will be a good week!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

You're going to be rolling in the Poon.


kasemo said:


> View attachment 1559984


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

After seeing this pic of Demo's, of course I had to have one.

A new to me Bali Hai C on the way to me right now....


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I've gone quiet fast last week and got those; Helson 40 is second hand from sales corner and Aevig is fresh from Chip.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

The only missing piece!

The glass bezel insert...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I had one before and flipped it.. The same watch has found it's way back to me.


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

My ever faithful Orange Monster has just had a refreshing dip in the Atlantic off the coast of Portugal....this is the life!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Got it for 20% off last week. They're 15% off right now (only the orange model) if anyone's interested.


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm currently awaiting to arrival of my Ch Ward C60 trident. I love the look of this watch because it's inspired by a classic watch but is unique enough to stand on it's own.









After I recover from the purchase of this I think I've fallen for the Glycine Combat Sub, especially the Golden Eye. So in a few months I'll probably be combing the internet for a nice pre loved example.

Sent via carrier pigeon from Castle Black.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

And it came home this morning!


3009972 said:


> The only missing piece!
> 
> The glass bezel insert...
> 
> View attachment 1560745


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Just recd this C60









Now this mforce is on the way









Time to take a break, as they say. I've sold 3, and 2 more are headed to the gallows. Bit of consolidation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Finally, the Omega SMP is inbound. Thanks Paul!
> 
> View attachment 1558044
> 
> ...


Major win there !! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GriffonSec said:


> After seeing this pic of Demo's, of course I had to have one.
> 
> A new to me Bali Hai C on the way to me right now....


Oh man! Love this watch! Are you the son of  who snatched off the forum? 

Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

3009972 said:


> It's somewhere!


Me too 

not soon enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tym2relax said:


> Wasn't going to buy another watch so soon.....but when one of these were listed for sale, I had to snag it.
> 
> View attachment 1555777


Fantastic watch. Had the grey dial with auto mvt. Wish I had the blue one then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wanting one of these for a long time and today I snatched it   hopefully will land in a couple of days or so. I'm psyched. In house auto calibre with alarm and same case as JLC Polaris 
This is the trophy limited edition model, 100 made. I can't wait 









***borrowed pic***

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wanting one of these for a long time and today I snatched it   hopefully will land in a couple of days or so. I'm psyched. In house auto calibre with alarm and same case as JLC Polaris
> This is the trophy limited edition model, 100 made. I can't wait
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Incredible find. Such a nice watch.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Picked up one of these from a forum member. NOS 2002 reissue. Should have it in a couple days. I'm assuming that it's due for service and the water resistance could be questionable, but I dig the style.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> Picked up one of these from a forum member. NOS 2002 reissue. Should have it in a couple days. I'm assuming that it's due for service and the water resistance could be questionable, but I dig the style.


Congrats!! I had one of these last year and it's an incredible watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

One of these


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

In 40mm this time. Hopefully a keeper.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

My Benarus Ti47 finally arrived! 
Some pictures to share with fellow peeps here!




























A change of strap to SNPR strap and Wotancraft wave buckle... Loving this combination!










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

OVM.. never had one.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally found the one! 60-min sapphire bezel with date!

(pic from the seller)


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^Congrats Sarasate! Looks great! Enjoy

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Wednesday is going to be a good day. 2 divers should arrive...never had two in one day before.

Oris Aquis and Sinn U1...Swiss and German...Dressy and Toolish...really excited.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Last week I pre-ordered the Zixen Heliox 3000m. I'm up in the air about that.


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

my buddy and myself rocking the POs


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I have a Tissot Seastar incoming.....regular 2011 version with 2824, steel bracelet with the blue bezel and face. I was looking for something smaller and dressier than my other dive watches or G's for special occasions...


----------



## Rasphelt (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok I currently have the following in the air...

Zixen Heliox 3000M SuperSub - Inbound in November, on a pre-order









I also have the much awaited Hexa F74 Project Watch (codename 'Cthulhu')









and finally I have the wondrous G-Shock GPW-1000








Happy man... who is impatiently waiting! 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Was "in the air" for three months - first shipping delays to me, then a short layover on my desk at which I discovered the world time disc didn't work. Back to Switzerland for warranty work. Bought in April, finally enjoying in August.

"Back" on my wrist, and couldn't be happier. My favorite acquisition this year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have two watches for sale and soon a third and I have three ordered... Not all divers sorry but I'll share anyways 

The awesome Raven Deep Tech in PVD. I'll compare with my current SS blue dial version and likely move one. But I am psyched about it as a I love the watch. It represents great value IMHO. 









Then I had to try the cool and techy new Swatch release, the sistem 51. 









Finally a watch that I like aesthetically and appreciate for its simplicity but mostly because it's a US made watch: the Weiss Standard Issue field watch. The company was started by Cameron Weiss, former master watchmaker at AP and VC, and his brother. All parts are US made save for the hands and mvt that came from Switzerland but not assembled. He assembles, decorated and adjusts the mvt himself in his Cali shop along with the rest of the watch.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm pretty certain this will be a straight in and out as I doubt my 6.5" wrist can do it justice but I've got an ORIS Col Moschin incoming.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Getting certified at the end of the summer, thought this would be appropriate. Been wanting a DOXA for ages, and the stars aligned. Hopefully it lives up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

So, just to buy more or less completely the opposite diver to the Oris Col Moschin I'm still waiting on I've just pulled the plug on this 37.5mm Omega Planet Ocean Chrono. I know it was originally sold as a women's watch but I figured my 39mm Speedmaster fits so well, what's 1.5mm going to hurt? The 42mm PO2500 has always been a grail of mine and this was much cheaper than I've seen one of those for sale for, so I took the leap.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Waited almost 18 weeks for the Nassau. Should arrive today. Here's a pic from Worn & Wound:


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

INCOMING!!!!!!! Pulled the trigger on the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on tan leather (new from Steinhart) and FINALLY found a blue-faced Sharkmaster 600 someone was willing to part with. Gonna be a great week. Pics to follow.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> Waited almost 18 weeks for the Nassau. Should arrive today.


Were you able to get one with the red triangle? The photos on their website don't have it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

psweeting said:


> So, just to buy more or less completely the opposite diver to the Oris Col Moschin I'm still waiting on I've just pulled the plug on this 37.5mm Omega Planet Ocean Chrono. I know it was originally sold as a women's watch but I figured my 39mm Speedmaster fits so well, what's 1.5mm going to hurt? The 42mm PO2500 has always been a grail of mine and this was much cheaper than I've seen one of those for sale for, so I took the leap.
> 
> View attachment 1593250
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwww
That's beautiful!
37.5mm would fit my 6.5 wrists much better than 42, it was better if I newer knew of the existence of this watch 
Congrats


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

My new to me Zinex Nitrox II - not my pic.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

emaja said:


> Were you able to get one with the red triangle? The photos on their website don't have it.


Yes. It was still available back then.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

My OWC MS9411 should be over the Pacific today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cold_beer839 said:


> My OWC MS9411 should be over the Pacific today!


Congrats. I like those


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Should arrive tomorrow.

Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L







Image borrowed from AZ Fine Time.

Thank you Joe at AZ Fine Time.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

tynian16 said:


>


Are these out yet?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Bugra said:


> Are these out yet?


Pre-orders are being shipped out this week.


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a Sub C no date in bound that should arrive tomorrow. Also, I got a shipping notice on my all bronze CH6 that should make it by Friday. Not a bad week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*JSAR On Nato
*


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Incoming:


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a Deep Blue Depthmaster II on order. Picture is from the web.


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

mechanical movement said:


> INCOMING!!!!!!! Pulled the trigger on the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on tan leather (new from Steinhart) and FINALLY found a blue-faced Sharkmaster 600 someone was willing to part with. Gonna be a great week. Pics to follow.


Couple pics to get started. I'm really surprised how normal (size-wise) the watch wears. Very pleased. Have an orange ISO ordered already.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

mechanical movement said:


> Couple pics to get started. I'm really surprised how normal (size-wise) the watch wears. Very pleased. Have an orange ISO ordered already.


Jealous! If you ever want to flip (don't see why you would) you know where I am


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Coming in soon...







There was no option for PVD or SS in the purchase order&#8230; I'm getting both or I will have to choose :-d








Got my straps ready for my HEXA F74


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

This one:


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Titanium Tempest Commodore


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

3009972 said:


> There was no option for PVD or SS in the purchase order&#8230; I'm getting both or I will have to choose :-d
> View attachment 1601732
> 
> 
> ]


Very nice! 
What watches are these?
Thanks


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have been wanting one of these for a while as I realised I had sold all of my blue dial watches, which is weird given I love blue dialled watches. Bought from the sales forum, and slightly more expensive than I would have liked to pay, but realised that if you want a desirable watch no longer in production, you may have to pay that bit extra and see it at the right time (ala my Puck)



Pic stolen shamelessly from the seller.

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

3009972 said:


> Coming in soon...
> 
> There was no option for PVD or SS in the purchase order&#8230; I'm getting both or I will have to choose :-d
> View attachment 1601732


Are these 590 Euros?


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Very nice!
> What watches are these?
> Thanks


Tactico Watches from Crepas.



quicksilver7 said:


> Are these 590 Euros?


Yes. It's the TC3.3


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue's Deal of the Week(-42%) just happens to be a watch I've been drooling over since it first came out,it should ship Thursday & be on my wrist Friday night!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

3009972 said:


> Tactico Watches from Crepas.


Thanks a lot sir!


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

It finaly happened, bought a Seiko SKX007.

Not a big deal, but could use a rough watch to have a swim with my daughters now and again. Must be waterslide proof


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Two by land one by Pre. While in the midst of what was meant to be a serious consolidation effort, I have three watches incoming. Oh well, I'll admit it, I'm pathetically weak.

The two by land watches (pics borrowed from web):



















This one is the preorder and pic is borrowed from TempestBen.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Three Pre-orders (All titanium!):

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

gasspasser said:


> Three Pre-orders (All titanium!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Not to take away from the Commodores but that Bremont is stunning. Never thought I'd refer to an inanimate object in such a way, yet here I am.

Enjoy them!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)

just ordered Obris Morgan Pradata brushed / black / painted version

sooooooo ecxited about it !!


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

After MUCH deliberation, just pulled the trigger on a Christopher Ward C60 in charcoal. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Helson Gauge Steel - with power reserve indicator
(So my 3500m Gauge will feel less lonely)

--

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

mjmurphy926 said:


> This one:


Well it landed, but I was disappointed when I opened the package. Cool watch, but an obvious return. It had a couple dings on the case and a scuff on the bezel. It was also missing the protective plastic wrap that all my other Deep Blues had. So back it goes. But since they are sold out and can't send another watch, I decided to order this instead:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Robur 500m


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a Darth Tuna heading my way from Japan.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

My first Marathon, a JSAR. Hopefully by 8-25 or 8-26. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Aquadive GMT being built as i type this thread. It will be based off this model but with a few mods.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

nervexpro55 said:


> Aquadive GMT being built as i type this thread. It will be based off this model but with a few mods.


Are you getting Aquadive themselves to mod it? Keen to hear what you are changing.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> Are you getting Aquadive themselves to mod it? Keen to hear what you are changing.


Aquadive is doing the changes at the factory during assembly of watch. The mods will be done using stock parts from different GMT and BS100 watches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Resisted buying one but oh well a new Steinhart OVM


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

This one just ordered today. Will be my last one for a while (I hope!)....


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

rdwatch said:


> This one just ordered today. Will be my last one for a while (I hope!)....


Famous last words. I thought the same thing about 10 watches ago.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

nervexpro55 said:


> Famous last words. I thought the same thing about 10 watches ago.


8th watch since Jan 1 of this year, and the ones I find out about and get nuts about and buy have become progressively more and more expensive! Gotta say though, got a good little collection now (well, at least for me) of sub $1,000 pieces (all divers but one), and may actually be at the point where I'm gonna lay back for a bit! But, then again, you may be right.....


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm over the moon about the news I just received. My latest purchase is shipping out today and set to arrive tomorrow. Now that is a Speedy delivery. Can't wait.

I've finally gotten into true consolidation mode and think this time I've gotten it mastered. Had to sacrifice three beautiful watches for this one and hope I'm happy with my decision. I have a hunch the gravity of the situation won't be felt until it lands. In the meantime I'm doing my best to keep my cool like a pro.

Have a good evening.

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastamuffin (Jul 21, 2012)

Yesterday my Boschett Harpoon White Dial was shipped, bought from a fellow WUS member. I cant wait to get it, the next few days will be spent stalking the mailman.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

My Chris Ward C60 that I ordered last week arrived yesterday. I'm definitely biased but it is a beautiful watch. I got the charcoal version, and as everyone has said, photos don't do them justice. The charcoal is lighter in colour than the website makes out, with a blue-grey hue in certain light. If anyone is sitting on the fence over whether or not they should get one, just do it....you won't be disappointed!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Not a diver but here it is.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

kca said:


> Not a diver but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speedy delivery...HaHa.

Great pickup Casey.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a Halios Laguna incoming from the Philippines from a fellow member. I am looking forward to this one!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

litlmn said:


> Speedy delivery...HaHa.
> 
> Great pickup Casey.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've been really happy with it for the thirteen or fourteen hours or so I've had it.

By the by, I was going to say: "...it cost me a Ball to get it."

But that would just be taking things too far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

This one, 6458-6020 professional.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Had to pick it up. Impulse buy but this picture convinced me when I googled it.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

In addition to the Laguna on its way, I went ahead and picked up a Crepas Cayman 3000 from eBay. I'm not entirely sold on its polished case, but I want to get a closer look and see. If it sticks, my Harpoon and Tuna will be on their way out the door. I'm still eagerly awaiting the release of the Halios Delfin. I think I will be satisfied with my watch collection once it is released...at least for a little while.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bombfrog....for youngest son ...my upcoming Father's Day to him...Dave


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

Scurfa silicon , another bulova accutron snorkel 2 , already got orange/white , waiting on black /gray , and a UTS , AND Sinn u1


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ordered.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have this one in transit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Not in the air per se, but picked this up from a local gent last night 

Had a great time talking about AP, Rolex, PAM, etc over a nice cup of starbucks

First blood of the year(and should be the last)


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

One of these










One of these










And one of these to store a few in. Speaking of which, considering it only holds ate, time to sell 










Oh and a few straps, orange ISO for the Laguna which will soon hit m2m, and 22mm tapered Hodinkee strap for the BB


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

A Borealis Sea Hawk.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Cancelled my Bremont Terra Nova order and just ordered this  I can honestly say this will be my last big purchase for awhile. Hopefully it will be on my wrist tomorrow!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Well maybe not exactly "in the air" but as per communication received "Your order will be dispatched within 8 - 12 working days after receipt of your payment, provided the ordered items are in stock. You will receive a tracking number upon shipment of your order." ;-) as per the good folks at Steinhart for my Ocean Black DLC.

Borrowed Image from Gnomon Watches








Be well,

AZ


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

:-!Wow. Awesome. That's also only list but for 2015. This and a NSA then I'm done 
congrats!!
Ti model?
did u get it new?



gasspasser said:


> Cancelled my Bremont Terra Nova order and just ordered this  I can honestly say this will be my last big purchase for awhile. Hopefully it will be on my wrist tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Literally in the air as I write this ----

Travel History Hide Help
Date/Time
Activity Location
9/03/2014 - Wednesday
8:51 pm In transit FRANKFURT DE
8:49 pm In transit FRANKFURT DE
6:13 pm In transit MUNICH AIRPORT DE
5:56 pm In transit MUNICH AIRPORT DE
4:46 pm In transit MUNICH AIRPORT DE
4:05 pm Left FedEx origin facility GARCHING DE
3:49 pm In transit GARCHING DE
1:10 pm Picked up GARCHING DE
9/02/2014 - Tuesday
8:47 am Shipment information sent to FedEx 
Select time zone


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Cancelled my Bremont Terra Nova order and just ordered this  I can honestly say this will be my last big purchase for awhile. Hopefully it will be on my wrist tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lord...that is straight up drop dead gorgeous. Looking forward to your arrival thread.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Titanium and new! Shout out to Armstrong and Rockwell in CT!!


Jeep99dad said:


> :-!Wow. Awesome. That's also only list but for 2015. This and a NSA then I'm done
> congrats!!
> Ti model?
> did u get it new?


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Have got this incoming:









A diver..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Titanium and new! Shout out to Armstrong and Rockwell in CT!!


Yup. That's who I was planning on getting it from when the time comes. 2015 for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Cancelled my Bremont Terra Nova order and just ordered this  I can honestly say this will be my last big purchase for awhile. Hopefully it will be on my wrist tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!
We better see lots a pics when it arrives.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Vostok Amfibia - this thing is massive:


----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm a little worried about it too. It looks so different in different photos I had a hard time knowing if I could pull it off. I have the wrists of a 6-yr-old girl.....


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Diver? Not sure but still excited. Stolen Pic:


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ordered the SS A7 yesterday. Should be on my doorstep on Monday.

Been wanting a cushion case diver to replace the Artego I let go awhile ago. Artego's finishing was a little rough around edges. Excited to get this one.

Borrowed Demo's pic for now...


----------



## mummmy (Feb 3, 2012)

Waiting for a Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport, Blue dial.







Picture borrowed from arizona fine time.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This piece of loveliness is on its way.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Not really a diver but I've always had one of these on my hit list. It's not in the best of condition but I couldn't say no to it at the price I paid. There's going to be an awful lot outgoing though now I think.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

psweeting said:


> Not really a diver but I've always had one of these on my hit list. It's not in the best of condition but I couldn't say no to it at the price I paid. There's going to be an awful lot outgoing though now I think.
> 
> View attachment 1625295
> 
> ...


Good catch bud! I'm in the same boat - I've managed to track down an Aquadive Model 50 (not in great condition but still awesome!). One slight issue - the bloke also had a Rotary Aquadive for sale and offered me both of them at a decent price. I couldn't resist and they're BOTH now incoming - eek!

As you say - "there's going to be an awful lot outgoing..."


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have this one in transit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am i right in saying you had this previously? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Am i right in saying you had this previously?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Right on! Three times, this very one in fact... Sold it twice previously and got it back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Right on! Three times, this very one in fact... Sold it twice previously and got it back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ha ha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

This one is on it's way (pic's borrowed).


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko Kinetic 5M63 - 0B30


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Custom Blue/White MDV-106 on white strap, made from parts of 3 watches.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Should be arriving from Seiya next week and I'm super excited :-!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Not really divers but one is a watch and other is.. umm... play thing maybe..

Stowa Flieger, top grade, cosc:









And one of these galaxy gear gen1 to experiment and play around a bit.. if I'm happy with it it will replace a G as my weekend/digital watch. 









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

On the way from Zenitar


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Epic battle between the Raven Vintage 42mm and the Steinhart O1V has gone to the Vintage Raven. Not quite in the air just yet, but hopefully soon enough.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helson Bronze SharkDiver 45mm, right off the FedEx truck.
Went for the 45 because of the bronze crown not on the 40 and 42 versions.














































Titanium back keeps the bronze from staining one's skin green.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Had to balance the Raven/Steinhart equation... and it's actually available for sale.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered this baby.
Photo nicked from the web.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just noticed the Maranez Layan is back in stock... Well not the normal model yet, but one with semi-precious stone dials... Couldn't resist and ordered myself one jasper thinggy!
Will probably not ship until mid week next week (they don't have the leather straps yet), but well it's "almost in the air" ;-)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

After getting through a rough spot I'm finally getting to start my hobby/addiction with watches again. To start my collection off I ordered a SBBN017 from Chino last night and I'm dying for it to arrive. Pic taken from his website.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Welcome back to your addiction/hobby hooliganjrs sweet one to break the ice 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

This is in transit now. Thanks WUS!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Had to balance the Raven/Steinhart equation... and it's actually available for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1645287


Man, that would have saved me so much time and money!!

But this was fun to source and build!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on this one.
Stole picture of web.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, although my wallet probably doesn't feel the same.



TatsNGuns said:


> Welcome back to your addiction/hobby hooliganjrs sweet one to break the ice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Literally in the air, will arrive this week. Picture from internet.







Regards.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This pic was the clincher. Gen 2 chosen over Gen 1.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Close to pulling the trigger on Bell & Ross Br123 sports heritage


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Picked up two over the weekend. Wheels up on both of these today...should both get here on Wednesday

Tudor Pelagos









Oris Great Barrier Reef


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 On Zulu
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregBe said:


> Picked up two over the weekend. Wheels up on both of these today...should both get here on Wednesday
> 
> Tudor Pelagos
> 
> ...


Dang!! You don't meds around  love them both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Omega PO XL 8500 coming mid week


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang!! You don't meds around  love them both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice...this is my second go-around with the Pelagos...really regretted selling it the first time around. The Oris GBR is one of those limited edition watches that doesn't come up for sale often. Everytime I see one on WRUW threads, I can't help but "like" it, and wish I had one. I just got lucky to have some funds available when one came up this weekend.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just ordered the white dial Prometheus Piranha.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


>


Love that case and inset bezel. Excellent!
Could you post a lume and wrist shot when you get it, if you don't mind.

Cool


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Justaminute said:


> Love that case and inset bezel. Excellent!
> Could you post a lume and wrist shot when you get it, if you don't mind.
> 
> Cool


Most DEFINITELY I will


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I've got this 6309 (before pic) coming back to me after a trip to Tom Robinson's shop in PA for a case refinishing... other than that, nuthin'.


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

I missed this one at my door yesterday. I won't miss it today!
seiko sxk007. 







Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle (Black)








Im hoping to get this one by Christmas.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Aquadive GMT in route.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

My never ending flipping has just landed me this Breitling Super Ocean 42.

























And that isn't all. I've also snagged this 2004 Limited Edition Speedmaster that was only released in Japan:


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE

*


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just ordered this one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

No longer in the air, landed.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ch7 ordered yesterday ... fed ex truck hurry up !

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

RussMurray said:


> I've got this 6309 (before pic) coming back to me after a trip to Tom Robinson's shop in PA for a case refinishing... other than that, nuthin'.
> View attachment 1651950


She's back and thankfully the bling is gone. Thank you Tom Robinson aka "SeikoPsycho"!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Just arrived today thanks to spikedlee




























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Incoming soon...
2 new divers, out of production and NOS
Marlin MDV-104



















MTD-1048 Super Illuminator


----------



## ppanini (Oct 3, 2014)

my watches
https://imageshack.com/i/c8dsc01367zj
ORIENT 469SS039 with seconds pointer modified to give a cleaner appearance

https://imageshack.com/i/61dsc00175ysj
https://imageshack.com/i/fkdsc00209ej
https://imageshack.com/i/jvdsc00203mj
https://imageshack.com/i/fkdsc01212tej


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

psweeting said:


> My never ending flipping has just landed me this Breitling Super Ocean 42.
> 
> View attachment 1653229
> 
> ...


Win win!!

Well done. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arriving tomorrow.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Steiny GMT has landed. Still wrapped in plastic.

Some quick 'n dirty cell pics.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Another Amphibia from Russia! Hello, "Raccoon"!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> The Steiny GMT has landed. Still wrapped in plastic.
> 
> Some quick 'n dirty cell pics.
> 
> ...


Review please...


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

This one


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This one. Benarus 42 bronze.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m
> *


Where did you find that?! I've always wanted to try one of these but the timing/opportunity has never worked out.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Armida A9 no date


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ wow, nice one!

One of these:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as a diver. Certainly in the style of a vintage navy watch. Assembled in HK from Swiss parts.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

A new watch for the pool: (borrowed pic)

View attachment 1747866


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

I figured I'd add my 2 cents to this epic thread - A Bulova Accutron II Snorkel (the orange & white bezel one). I typically have a distinct preference for autos, but this one really spoke to me since I've been on a bit of a vintage kick recently and I've never had an Accutron type watch (plus I needed something super accurate to set my other watches w/ as necessary). The ultra-smoothly sweeping second hand sealed the deal.







(borrowed pic)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko 2205 Hi Beat ladies diver 8/1970, a perfect ladies companion to the 6105-8110
































This one is brand new in box. She will be pleased. Comes with original price tag - $107-50.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Ball NEDU! Should be here tomorrow


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Apollon comes with 3 bezels....steel, bronze and black










Marathon GSAR automatic 2824-2 with new version Tritium second hand and US government Seal on bracelet










And MSAR quartz limited production Canadian version with Maple Leaf on
dial and clasp, with new version Tritium second hand


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

It isn't a classic diver, but I wouldn't mind diving with it as it is 200m WR:


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Far from "in the air" but ordered!










Get yours now..,


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

On its way...









Hopefully coming soon...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JDM Seiko SNZH53J1 made in Japan version of the blue diver. It was only $4 more than the K1










Bulova Precisionist chronograph


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not yet in the air, but should be incoming soon from another forum member (his pics)



















It's the 36mm Quartz, can't wait!
I actually prefer this model to the new one because of the sword hands and the bracelet looks, super happy


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

"Sumo" 

Got a whole bunch of straps ready for it as well.

(pic from the google)


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

JDD back in the box.....by this friday I hope


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This!
Pic from internet.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> Far from "in the air" but ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...same here. In May 2015 o|


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Spur of the moment purchase. Orient "Ray Raven" (EM65007B)

pic from the google


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

C'mon USPS, speed it up, the wait is killin' me.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Michealr (Oct 8, 2014)

After flooding my Oris TT1 Small Second whilst submerged I learned an expensive lesson, currently winging its way to me via Royal Mail is this 1000m beaut that'll be my diving companion of choice from now on.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snagged cheap at the DB Halloween sale.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 1888050
> 
> 
> C'mon USPS, speed it up, the wait is killin' me.


_Very nice looking beast_


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

THIS........









AND IT CAN'T GET HERE FAST ENUFF!!!

DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Maratac GPT-1, the cheapest 28,800bph, with 9015 Miyota.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Not a diver, but this is coming next week. Max Bill Anthracite dial. 

(pic from google)


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Last seen at Charles de Gaulle airport in Paris though Fedex seems to be unable to offer tracking after that... Hopefully arriving tomorrow! Pic borrowed from internet...


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

MKII Nassau 3/6/9. Been about 2 years since I have owned one of Bill Yao's pieces. Really stoked...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just checked and this is at the DHL facility in Leipzig airport at the time of posting.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8052 - ( 1970 )


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Heuer 980.023 Deep Dive from 1983....have always loved this watch, couldn't afford it at the time...so 31 years later...comes with box and papers...stoked!


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

longstride said:


> Heuer 980.023 Deep Dive from 1983....have always loved this watch, couldn't afford it at the time...so 31 years later...comes with box and papers...stoked!
> View attachment 2040082


Very cool! My first decent watch was a Tag Heuer 1000 PVD! I loved that watched and wore it proudly daily!


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sinn U1-T. Should be here later in the week.










(sellers photo)


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

This should be here next week


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> This should be here next week


Eh eh
Same here


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picking this up in a few 








Seller pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats, just commented about this on another post...


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Couldn't pass up the 50% deal. Grabbed both of these. Looking to throw a leather bracelet on one of them.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1000M with green sun dial face. Picked this up new for $219.00 shipped. A LOT of watch for the money. 

1000 Meters AISI 316L stainless steel divers watch 
Seiko NH 36 24 Jewel D/D automatic movement,40 Hour Power Reserve,Bilingual weekday (Eng/Spanish)
Stop Second device (Hacking)
SAPPHIRE crystal, superluminous filled hands and dial marking
Triple o-ring crown and double o-ring case back
Manual helium valve (For Saturation Diving), 316L full solid steel band with Diver extension clasp 
Watch width is 46.00mm (crown and extension not measured) Length is 52.50mm, Rotating bezel is 43.00mm 
Total Height is 14.00mm Weight is 220gm
120 Click unidirectional bezel 

Pics soon.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

One of these is on the way:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

This landed a couple of days ago but is already off to IWW








This one probably ships soon


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Doxa 1500T Project Aware 2 is now shipping and in the air from Switzerland!

*


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

In the air and on its way to me. Helson Spear Diver Frame. Psyched.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got to get over this recent Seiko Diver addiction........but not while the sales are going onb-) Been looking at this white dial SKZ323 for several weeks now so finally could not resist any longer. Ordered yesterday.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

This one is in the air. Unexpected Xmas gift as I won it in a giveaway.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably arriving next week....


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

So I completely reinvented my collection again...sold everything off, and have these two incoming for my perfect (for now) 2 watch collection.

Tudor Pelagos and Omega Aqua Terra blue Skyfall 42mm. A lot of thought (and flipping trial and error) went into this, and I feel I have all bases covered with these two.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a citizen BN2024 in the air (I mean, not yet, but the order has been placed). 
I will use it for diving purposes only though, I can't see myself wearing this beast in my everyday life without feeling ridiculous.










Pic borrowed from seiya


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Considering this after Received this email 12/11/14. The Soprod is an upgrade from the hard to obtain ETA movements. Have an A-10 inside an OWC 5517......it is a smooth movement.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My 6309 is finally on its way back to me. I purchased this 6309 from Gatsuk a couple of months back. It ran fine for a couple of weeks, then started stopping and starting. After contacting James, he had me send it back where he found that it had a slipping cannon pinion. He fixed it, timed it, and it's on the way back. Can't beat that for service! Takes a little while to get back and forth to the Philippines, but it'll be worth it to have a properly running vintage Seiko diver! Thanks James!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

IWC 3548 on the way!


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

All in before the holidays!!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Not divers, but otw nonetheless.


















Excited about these guys...


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

TUNA!!! Can't wait! Just purchased from a fellow WUS'er. Thanks Seppia!








(pic borrowed from seller)


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The glowing monster in the evening


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This is flying away to get modified into a MilSub with new sword hands and a 60 minute bezel


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Very excited about this incoming. A white Ball Spacemaster. This will be my second Ball Spacemaster. First was a blue X-Lume that only stuck around a couple days as I put it as part of a trade towards a Speedy Pro.

Loved the watch but it wasn't exactly what I was looking for at the time. Fast forward a few months and I've been looking to add a white diver to the collection. Spotted this Ball on the sales forum and jumped on it. Over the summer I missed out on this watch at a local AD so really didn't want to pass it up again.

Pics borrowed from the web:



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

This one has arrived but I can't get it till Xmas:







And this one's winging its way to me:


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Finally gave in and purchased a Seiko SKX007.. now to decide whether or not to upgrade the bracelet.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

will_454 said:


> Finally gave in and purchased a Seiko SKX007.. now to decide whether or not to upgrade the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2308482


You won't regret the purchase (watch or bracelet)!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

It arrived but this 1st attempt does not capture the dial.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

davewe said:


> It arrived but this 1st attempt does not capture the dial.
> View attachment 2316546


I need more pics I'm may purchase one but need to be sure it's worth it

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

What do you want to see pics of? The most accurate pic I have seen is actually the one on Deep Blue's site, but even that is not quite it. The color is like cherry - like a cherry lollypop and the depth is exceptional. It reminds me of the old plastic, Bakelite. The dial is a killer. I will do a review soon I am sure.


samdwich said:


> I need more pics I'm may purchase one but need to be sure it's worth it
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

davewe said:


> What do you want to see pics of? The most accurate pic I have seen is actually the one on Deep Blue's site, but even that is not quite it. The color is like cherry - like a cherry lollypop and the depth is exceptional. It reminds me of the old plastic, Bakelite. The dial is a killer. I will do a review soon I am sure.


I shade of the dial, but you already told is cherry like, so you say it's worth it by the way you express about it. Then I will get one! I was between a second sea ram or this.

Thanks and I'll take a look to your review

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## robbrozella (Dec 14, 2014)

strongergodzilla said:


> I am currently awaiting an Armida A1 diver, miyota movement, orange minute, from out very own 2BATTRANGER. Should be here monday!! What divers do you have coming your way?


Nice Watch! I watched Bill Paxton in Ghost of the Abyss. I was wondering what watch does Bill wear in the submersible??? Thanks,


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

One of these:


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

DiveCon2007 said:


> TUNA!!! Can't wait! Just purchased from a fellow WUS'er. Thanks Seppia!
> 
> View attachment 2304874
> 
> (pic borrowed from seller)


Just arrived! It's everything I was expecting....and more! Thanks Andrea!


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Getting this for Christmas from the wifey! Should be here in the next couple days 40mm version.






stolen from website


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have another H20 Orca incoming with a bunch of goodies with it. Should be here Thurs 

Oh ya!!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I have another H20 Orca incoming with a bunch of goodies with it. Should be here Thurs
> 
> Oh ya!!


Great Danny !

I am looking forward to see some of your nice pics.

I think I need a Orca Mono next year.

So, I am still waiting for my Tracking informations for my second CH1 !!!
Ordered on last Friday.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Should have it in my grubby paws tomorrow. BNIB Tudor Black Bay Blue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not really in the air anymore as it arrived, been sized, and it's on my wrist today. Wanted a white diver so liking this SKZ323.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

To be delivered via Santa's sleigh. My wife let me take a quick sneak peak before Christmas. I had a really hard time putting it back in the box.




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

cajun1970 said:


> Should have it in my grubby paws tomorrow. BNIB Tudor Black Bay Blue.


Congrats! Love that watch. On my short list for 2015.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

kca said:


> To be delivered via Santa's sleigh. My wife let me take a quick sneak peak before Christmas. I had a really hard time putting it back in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I resisted last year but this year....resistance was futile. o|

I got sucked into the Helson 10% discount vortex currently on offer and struck *TWO* off my wish list. :-d

Just got shipping details and a small refund for combined shipping. :-!


----------



## DazWhittaker (Oct 4, 2014)

Seiko007 on Wjean oyster ..


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Another Eco-Zilla. This makes four in the last 18 months. Three steel, and one Ti...A true boomerang watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Have a modded MilSub overdue, probably stuck on the ground, not in the air. 
Anybody else sweating out the late delivery of an expensive timepiece this Christmas shipping season?


Found out the USPS is swamped when my domestically shipped watch, which was sent Priority mail, went 3 days without a tracking update, only to resurface today on the tracking website. Whew!


It will have taken nearly a week for a Priority package, if it is delivered this Monday.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My blue orange Orthos from L&H will be shipped on January, so no new watch this Christmas


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Squale 1545 mi the only watch i'll buy for the next year after at least 5 (that i can think off the top of my head) coming in this year


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got amother friggen *Crepas L'Ocean* on the way!! So for now, I'm spending my time drooling over all the pics I can find of them.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I have resisted this one long enough..


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_I now have this as it came in and will post my own pic on WRUW after taking a few.._


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally getting my hands on one of these. Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

this one


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

merl said:


> this one


That's a beauty. Congrats


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Tym2relax said:


> That's a beauty. Congrats


Thanks, after having owned a Sumo and owning a Samurai I am really looking forward to this one and see how it differs.


----------



## UmpaHimself (Jul 26, 2010)

This Maratac SR-1 that I got for a steal of a deal on CountyComm. Christmas special @ $199 from $349. Should be arriving today.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Mido Ocean Star in the air.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

This guy arrived the day after my wife and I left for Christmas vacation. Guess I'll see it after the New Year 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

These will be next week hopefully,


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Better late than never to the party on this one and should be in prior to the start of 2015 -_


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Better late than never to the party on this one and should be in prior to the start of 2015 -_


This seems like one of those watches that you should already have had. I used to own the blue n black version


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not so much in the air as in a van on the M1.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> This seems like one of those watches that you should already have had. I used to own the blue n black version












_*Yes I should have owned it but never really went for it - So thus - The better late than never - It is on the way and Yes it will be mine
*_


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

MSTR(Meister) Ambassador.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

^^^Whoops.Not a diver.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

among others I have this one coming in this week as part of a trade and I am looking forward to seeing it in the metal 

*****Borrowed Pic*****


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

this one should also land this week, an affordable one as i no longer have a bronze watch to wear with my canvas/bronze buckle combo, and it'll help me wait for the bronze Magrette Vantage I have on pre-order 
*****Borrowed random net photo*****


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

although pre-ordered a long time ago, this LE HEXA WUS F71 diver should land in the near future


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

*Well I have gone and done it now - I just ordered this to Kick off the New Year - 2015 Seiko Madness for me

*


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Squale 1545 mi the only watch i'll buy for the next year after at least 5 (that i can think off the top of my head) coming in this year


You and me both. I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Picked up a Citizen Grand Touring Sport Diver









And a Seiko SNM035 Land Monster , going to mod the hell out of this one. Blasted case, pvd/painted/lumed bezel, new hands, IsoFrane.......the works.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ApexWildCard said:


> *Well I have gone and done it now - I just ordered this to Kick off the New Year - 2015 Seiko Madness for me
> 
> *


amazing watch. The Ti finish is so cool


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

+1


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> MSTR(Meister) Ambassador.
> View attachment 2437097


Wrong place,i know,but,since i started here.

This thing is stunning in person.It's a chunk of steel too.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> amazing watch. The Ti finish is so cool


_Thanks Brice, you know what I was looking at prior to this and am glad I spent the extra on the Shogun over the Kinetic -

Chet_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


> *Well I have gone and done it now - I just ordered this to Kick off the New Year - 2015 Seiko Madness for me
> 
> *


Yep.....saving my pennies for one of these also😃


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jus







t put in my order for a Scurfa Diver One Nato. Excited!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This. I couldn't resist the sale. Picture borrowed from internet.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Lum-Tec M series M56 watch. I have been wanting to see how this wach Lume compares to my other watches.

pics from Lum-Tec website


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have this one on the way. My first Breitling. Was never really interested in them but lately they have grown on me. Hoping this will give me my white dial diver fix.

Pic borrowed from web:










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just picked up one of these. Should arrive today. It'll be my first Omega. Really looking forward to it.

Pic from the web:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Delete


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well this one is officially "in the air" now, so I am in.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Well this one is officially "in the air" now, so I am in.
> 
> View attachment 2570194


Good one!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This icon


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Black with ceramic bezel


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> Steinhart Ocean 1 Black with ceramic bezel


Awesome! |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> View attachment 2570234
> 
> 
> This icon


Great choice. Just got mine two days ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Well this one is officially "in the air" now, so I am in.
> 
> View attachment 2570194


That looks Awesome and very tempting. White with SS bezel for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks Awesome and very tempting. White with SS bezel for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice. I can only hope I made a good decision on the bezel. It was a tough choice but some pics of a Longines HC (and Perrelet) with a similar colour scheme sold it for me. I agree that the SS bezel is very nice. I think you need one.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just landed


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Awaiting this:









And this:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*RedSea Holystone
*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *RedSea Holystone
> *


Nice score. Always liked these.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have Benarus Moray 40 grey, Moray 42 preowned and Benarus Megalodon in the air, LOL.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Nice score. Always liked these.


Thanks! I searched a while before find one...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 Yellow Mod 
*


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got one of these coming in March, albeit a non-pvd/dlc version


----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

Finally i was lucky enough to purchase a GSAR from a member here for a great price.
2010 edition and cant wait to receive it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Almost on the truck in the air, does that count?


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

Got a g shock at the UPS place(not in the air, but not on my wrist for at least another hour)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

watchking1 said:


> Scubapro 500 0n mesh along with an older Scubapro Depthmeter:


That is a drop dead gorgeous watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Arrived today in Los Angeles









Shipped today from Vancouver


----------



## Sturmann (Mar 2, 2014)

Seiko Orange Monster with a Black Rubber Strap coming from longislandwatch.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

This is "In Transit". Pic from web:


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

A new 007! Should be here Thursday!








(pic borrowed from web)

Landed!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Mee too  but the other colors!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 2624090


That is nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Oris Diver GMT - pic from the internet...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

My first Hamilton. Definitely not a diver and "flying" by way of a UPS truck cross country. Due to arrive Tue. 1/20/15. Departed scenic Secaucus, NJ, this morning on its way to So. CA.









Image of Hamilton H70555533 Khaki Field Auto borrowed from Tanaka on-line image.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## eil (Jan 11, 2010)

Just ordered the Bathys 100 Fathoms Quartz black dial silver PVD. Been waiting for the relaunch of this watch for a couple of years now, so I'm really looking forward to this one! Love the dial, and I really hope that the watch won't disappoint in real life...

Pic from web site


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay and Sinn U1 incoming to go along with my Tudor Pelagos...I am really thrilled with my three watch collection!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

GregBe said:


> Tudor Black Bay and Sinn U1 incoming to go along with my Tudor Pelagos...I am really thrilled with my three watch collection!
> 
> View attachment 2681666
> View attachment 2681674


I am so tempted by the U1. Just concerned about size. Please post pics of both when they come in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Helson skin diver no date


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Tudor Black Bay and Sinn U1 incoming to go along with my Tudor Pelagos...I am really thrilled with my three watch collection!
> 
> View attachment 2682426
> View attachment 2681674


Right on. Let me know how that U1 compares to the pelly size wise.
I'm contemplating a U1 SDR purchase to sidekick my pelly.
Hell, if it were not pricy to do, I would even get a u1 and throw a sdr bezel on there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Aquadive BS100 DLC


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Helson skin diver no date


Great looking watch, if it weren't for the extra long lugs I would have probably grabbed a no date.

Snzh53 for me


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Great looking watch, if it weren't for the extra long lugs I would have probably grabbed a no date.
> 
> Snzh53 for me


The lug length is a concern but if i wear a nato it should be fine ( i hope) i do like your choice too


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Will be here tomorrow, can't wait!

Picture borrowed from the internet...


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Right on. Let me know how that U1 compares to the pelly size wise.
> I'm contemplating a U1 SDR purchase to sidekick my pelly.
> Hell, if it were not pricy to do, I would even get a u1 and throw a sdr bezel on there.


Will do Knoc...I will take some side-by-side wrist shots for you. Sinn won't get here until next week though.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Will do Knoc...I will take some side-by-side wrist shots for you. Sinn won't get here until next week though.


Right on.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Ordered the combo package of black & orange dials. Expected to arrive next Monday....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The new Limited Edition Seiko Sumo (SBDC027).


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just landed


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

How is L2L working out? Is it too tall? Can u please post more wrist shots


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> How is L2L working out? Is it too tall? Can u please post more wrist shots


L2l is just about as big as i can cope with


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> L2l is just about as big as i can cope with


Looking great! Wear it in good health


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Looking great! Wear it in good health


Thanks buddy


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Price was too good to hold out any longer (Maranez pic from web)


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Being shipped back from Yobokies. He changed the dial to a 031 and a sapphire crystal. I have a red submariner bezel and super oyster waiting for it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Stop the insanity! Spells doom for the Black Monster and SKX007...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW!!!
thats's HOT!!! Fist time I see it!


Radar1 said:


> The new Limited Edition Seiko Sumo (SBDC027).
> 
> View attachment 2709945
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> WOW!!!
> thats's HOT!!! Fist time I see it!


Then I believe it should go on your bucket list, Brice. Act fast - released yesterday and selling out quickly!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Blue Sumo.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Stop the insanity! Spells doom for the Black Monster and SKX007...
> 
> View attachment 2722681


I'd never been a Monster fan, but then Seiko came out with the blue bezel, black dial / black case model, and I thought "Hmmmm, now that's actually a good looking Monster." Then this one appeared, and I'm starting to get that feeling every time I see a pic of it that I want to get one. That stainless shroud and stainless bezel just work well together. My only gripe is the failure to use chrome-bordered hands. It occurs to me that Seiko may be deliberately making these little aesthetic missteps to keep their customers constantly wanting, and buying more Seikos in the hopeless quest for Seiko Zen.

But I've got my eye on a Sumo or Blumo first (44mm size be damned) so this one will have to wait.

Just glad I didn't fall for the new retro-mo that just came out. It's nice, but I think the regular Sumo/Blumo looks better to me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> I'd never been a Monster fan, but then Seiko came out with the blue bezel, black dial / black case model, and I thought "Hmmmm, now that's actually a good looking Monster." Then this one appeared, and I'm starting to get that feeling every time I see a pic of it that I want to get one. That stainless shroud and stainless bezel just work well together. My only gripe is the failure to use chrome-bordered hands. It occurs to me that Seiko may be deliberately making these little aesthetic missteps to keep their customers constantly wanting, and buying more Seikos in the hopeless quest for Seiko Zen.
> 
> But I've got my eye on a Sumo or Blumo first (44mm size be damned) so this one will have to wait.
> 
> Just glad I didn't fall for the new retro-mo that just came out. It's nice, but I think the regular Sumo/Blumo looks better to me.


Well, I did buy the new LE model. At $510 I don't think I can miss given the feature set upgrades and limited run. There are some elements on the original model that I prefer, but I very much doubt that I will have any buyer's remorse on this one.

The new shrouded Monster hooked me the first time I saw a pic on WUS (thanks for enabling, Zaskar). |>


----------



## bigkeeko (Oct 15, 2013)

hang fire


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

..... I just bought several (sold a few as well) but anyway, can someone tell me what the model number is for this - I probably need (want) one too.


Radar1 said:


> Stop the insanity! Spells doom for the Black Monster and SKX007...
> 
> View attachment 2722681


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blurter said:


> ..... I just bought several (sold a few as well) but anyway, can someone tell me what the model number is for this - I probably need (want) one too.


SRP637 |>


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> The new Limited Edition Seiko Sumo (SBDC027).
> 
> View attachment 2709945
> 
> ...


That looks so much cooler in real photos. Nice!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> That looks so much cooler in real photos. Nice!


Sure does! Lacquered bezel insert will look fantastic too. Photo credits to Chino.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Doxa 1500t Professional.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Sumo from Rakuten vendor Loax. 
Until now I've only had/have entry level divers (007, monster, ny2300). 
I can't wait to se what the next level has to offer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davefun18 (Jan 22, 2015)

currently waiting for my vostok amphibia radio room custom from ukraine. it'll be a second watch in my collection (finally my SPORK will have some company and some wrist time "competition" hahahaha).









it has not arrived yet, but why do i already thinking about replacing the bracelet with similar color on rubber/leather ? (black rubber/leather with red stitching sounds perfect)


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

i just bought






and waiting!!!!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Obris Morgan Explorer2 is shipped today, hopefully it makes it to Canada soon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> That looks so much cooler in real photos. Nice!


Here are a couple more. Live pics starting to filter out now. They hit this one outta da park! :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is just pure torture! Love this watch, and there's no way I can justify a watch purchase right now. Too much money being spent with house remodeling/painting. If it wasn't for the fact that this is a LE with only 2000 made I wouldn't stress over it, as opposed to it being just a new model. Although I don't understand why it shouldn't be, cause it's a beauty, and I'm sure would be a big seller.



Radar1 said:


> Here are a couple more. Live pics starting to filter out now. They hit this one outta da park! :-!
> 
> View attachment 2745986
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> This is just pure torture! Love this watch, and there's no way I can justify a watch purchase right now. Too much money being spent with house remodeling/painting. If it wasn't for the fact that this is a LE with only 2000 made I wouldn't stress over it, as opposed to it being just a new model. Although I don't understand why it shouldn't be, cause it's a beauty, and I'm sure would be a big seller.


Can you move some others to fund? I think it is going to sell out fast. Of course, like all Sumo's there will be some who find it too big and will flip. I know your dilemma. I had to sell several last fall to free up funds for a new roof. Call me naive but I certainly wasn't expecting quotes in the $15k range for that job. I will have to move at least a couple to help pay for the new Sumo and Shrouded Monster.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Can you move some others to fund? I think it is going to sell out fast. Of course, like all Sumo's there will be some who find it too big and will flip. I know your dilemma. I had to sell several last fall to free up funds for a new roof. Call me naive but I certainly wasn't expecting quotes in the $15k range for that job. I will have to move at least a couple to help pay for the new Sumo and Shrouded Monster.


Probably not as I'm relatively new to this addiction, so the ones I have, Seiko wise anyway, I'm still enjoying. Also got the Helgray Silverstone on order. Maybe down the road I'll find one used.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

davefun18 said:


> currently waiting for my vostok amphibia radio room custom from ukraine. it'll be a second watch in my collection (finally my SPORK will have some company and some wrist time "competition" hahahaha).
> 
> View attachment 2742425
> 
> ...


Share with me where you get this ? either here or PM is fine. Thanks ~


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> L2l is just about as big as i can cope with


Love that watch! What's your wrist size?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Here are a couple more. Live pics starting to filter out now. They hit this one outta da park! :-!
> 
> View attachment 2745986
> 
> ...


This is not helping me at all.... Really, I like the standard Sumo better. I do... :-s


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Was unaware of this brand until yesterday when it was mentioned in another thread! Order placed this morning for a Anstead Oceanis, a good looking tool watch at a very reasonable price...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> This is not helping me at all.... Really, I like the standard Sumo better. I do... :-s


Are you *sure*??


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't received the shipping confirmation yet, but this SNE245 is on its way back to me from Duarte (his picture) after having a sapphire Monster crystal with blue inner AR installed. That's right, to anybody else that's interested in doing something similar, these solar divers have the same crystal size as Monsters.









I don't see this watch getting all that much attention, which I feel is unfortunate because it's a very solid watch - deserving, in my opinion, of sitting proudly next to its Sawtooth, BFK, and Monster brethren. I actually didn't much care for the SNE107 and 109s thinking they were too polished (literally) - especially in all the wrong places like around the minute indices on the bezel, but the black ion SNE245 has none of those issues. I suspect it might have turned off some with the rather loud orange stock strap, but once removed you're actually left with a rather classic conservative looking watch - even given the somewhat unconventional bezel (which doesn't seem nearly as unconventional in person as it does in some pictures).

I absolutely love this watch and can't wait to get it back.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

A green Vostok Neptune from Meranom should be waiting for me when I come back home tomorrow about midnight. If not, I'll have to go get it at the post office Friday morning...


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy!







Borrowed pic.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm surprised I'm the first to say this:

Hexa F74 Inbound..................!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sinn 103 inbound.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Right on. Let me know how that U1 compares to the pelly size wise.
> I'm contemplating a U1 SDR purchase to sidekick my pelly.
> Hell, if it were not pricy to do, I would even get a u1 and throw a sdr bezel on there.


Hey Knoc,

U1 just arrived tonight. It wears almost identically in size to the Pelagos. If I didn't know any better, I wouldn't have guessed the U1 is 44mm. My wrist is 7.5"


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Sinn 103 inbound.


Sweet I was torn between that and the U1. Looking forward to pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Precista PRS-18A in the morning.... A RESCO Gen1 reissue Saturday


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

GriffonSec said:


> I'm surprised I'm the first to say this:
> 
> Hexa F74 Inbound..................!!


Yes, literally in the air! Pics shamelessly pilfered from Hexa's FB page... how 'bout that caseback?? :-!


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Orient 300m Saturation inbound!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Big week for me....last week I sold about 8 watches, reused the money to buy 6 watches, so far only 3 remains in transit:

-Kemmner Turtle White w/plongeur hands
-Deep Blue AlphaMarine 500 w/Green indices (42 mm)
-Seiko Sawtooth SHC063


Last week I received:

-Benarus Moray 40mm
-Seiko SRP639
-Invicta 6925 Scooby


2015 looks promising so far )


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

One of these:























































difficult choice!

Regards


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Easy choice. One is an attractive oris, the other a monstrous edox.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not a diver, but I have been loving this 38mm watch for too long without getting it. 
Found a great deal for a new one and could not resist further
(Pic from Google)










Will probably have to flip the snzh53 even if I got it just a week ago, I have a deal with my wife about keeping the number of pieces under some sort of control


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Just plopped down some cash for a very clean Sinn EZM 2 Hydro w/ a silver bezel from a forum member....I think I have officially become an unrepentant Sinner....


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Are you *sure*??
> 
> View attachment 2769114
> 
> ...


Erm, uh.... gee, honestly...

At least I don't have the money for either now. When I do a few months down the road, the LE will be sold out and I will have to decide only between Sumo and Blumo. Or the Precista PRS-3. D'oh!

In the meantime, I have inbound what may be the last of the first run of Scurfa's Diver One Silicons. Took 1 day to ship from England to New York! Then sat in in New York from the 25th to the 31st when it arrived in New Jersey. Ok, maybe it was Customs, maybe it was the blizzard ... oh, wait, the blizzard MISSED New York, and hit us here in Connecticut. So now it will arrive Monday. Or not, as we are getting ANOTHER storm Sunday night. At least it isn't supposed to really get going until after the Super Bowl.

I am glad I am a patient man.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Got one of these coming as well.:-!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

JoeTritium said:


> Got one of these coming as well.:-!


Not. Helping.


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)

Will be in the air soon!!
MARANEZ


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been working towards this one for quite some time and now it's on the way....









Quirky and completely awesome.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Take a guess  >>>> smtoenr


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

GregBe said:


> Hey Knoc,
> 
> U1 just arrived tonight. It wears almost identically in size to the Pelagos. If I didn't know any better, I wouldn't have guessed the U1 is 44mm. My wrist is 7.5"


Much appreciated.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> Take a guess  >>>> smtoenr


Monster!  Can you tell us the specific flavor?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

leejc_jc said:


> Will be in the air soon!!
> MARANEZ


These look awesome. The LTL however is seriously over my range of acceptable sizing. Don't forget to post wristshots when you'll get it, the stock images give a random idea of the final look on the wrist IMO.

S.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Monster!  Can you tell us the specific flavor?


Excellent ! Pic soon to follow.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

new watch inbound that im excited to wrist time but NOT a diver so I'll hold off for a one time post when it arrives.

Nothing too special or exotic but a white faced watch that Ive been keen on for a while and picked up on the sales forum yesterday.

Fingers crossed for a successful delivery by the overnight postal boys.

In the mean time here's a shot from my christmas vacation in australia where I definately wore a dive watch every day.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on this beauty.
(pic nicked from CW site)


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

This was in the air, now it's not. HaHa!!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

This will be in the air soon. (pic from the seller)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm really excited to have the new Scurfa on the way 
May be the bargain of the century ;-)
Borrowed Pic obviously 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Scurfa silicon II ready to make its way across the pond.


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Should be here tomorrow....tick-tock


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sticky said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this beauty.
> (pic nicked from CW site)
> 
> View attachment 2863705


I love it. Is this the 42 mm or the 38?


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

scalz said:


> Should be here tomorrow....tick-tock
> 
> View attachment 2880553


this is the real deal!!! waiting for the black one hopefully by the end of the month


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just placed an order for this Scurfa


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

scalz said:


> Should be here tomorrow....tick-tock
> 
> View attachment 2880553


Model no.?

edit: never mind, found it. BN0151-09L


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> this is the real deal!!! waiting for the black one hopefully by the end of the month


What is a the model number of the black version? If it's not too much trouble.


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

coogrrr94 said:


> What is a the model number of the black version? If it's not too much trouble.


BN0150


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

green brass & blue ss


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

this


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Great specs and couldn't pass it up given the price.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just made the same purchase, got an email from Paul today and it is in the air. Can't wait!


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

I just purchased this one today. Would've been here tomorrow if it wasn't for that storm. One more day..


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Last in for me was an Obris Morgan Explorer II that arrived last week:



I've got two on the way:

Scurfa Diver One: Silicon II



And a Prometheus Piranha


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle Teal dial from a pre-order:
(Pic from Makara)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Another Makara The Hawksbill on the right....


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

I've got this one arriving tomorrow (not my picture):


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Omega 2200.50.00 via Jim at Continental. Should be here today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

BN0151-09L Citizen Eco Drive, just discovered today and ordered it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I know what your thinking, but says 200M with screw down crown, so for the price of $53.95 delivered I at least had to try this out. Even if it doesn't appear as nice looking in person as the picture, I figure if I only wear it once a month in a year, it would average less than $4.50 per wrist time. Also if it drowns when submerged then no real loss. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.










Antiforce Chrono puts you in the race, with dynamic styling and pops of color against classic black! The details: 46mm stainless steel case in IP matte black, deeply sloping chapter ring marked for minutes in silver with yellow, red or blue, a sunray dial with twin chrono subdials and hands in coordinating color. All driven by an accurate Japanese SII VK64 1/5 chronograph quartz movement and controlled by a coin-edged screw-down crown and matching pushers. Another pop of color appears on the classic black leather band. You're in the driver's seat - make it count with a winning chrono watch!

Band Leather Strap
Movement SII VK64 1/5 Chronograph (6H date) movement
Crystal Hardened Mineral
Crown Screw Down
Clasp Buckle
Band Measurements 10.5" L x 22mm W
Wrist Size
9.5"
Case Measurements 46mm
Water Resistance 20 ATM - 200 Meters - 660 Feet
Function IP black brushed stainless steel case with imprint inner ring, 8mm screw down crown with two 6mm functional pushers


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Rolex SubC incoming...so excited.

photo by Loevhagen (my opinion the best photos on WUS)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

GregBe said:


> Rolex SubC incoming...so excited.
> 
> photo by Loevhagen (my opinion the best photos on WUS)
> 
> View attachment 2953410


Let me be the first to congratulate you !


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just got this beauty for Valentine's Day.







Also have this in the air at the moment.







Borrowed pic via google


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> I know what your thinking, but says 200M with screw down crown, so for the price of $53.95 delivered I at least had to try this out. Even if it doesn't appear as nice looking in person as the picture, I figure if I only wear it once a month in a year, it would average less than $4.50 per wrist time. Also if it drowns when submerged then no real loss. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At $54 I would have jumped on it - just too darn big at 46mm. Don't you hate how nice all these watches look in the pics?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Squale 101 atmos Ref. 2002A


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Still in the shopping basket but I think it may be time for something a little different.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Trigger pulled after much humming and hawing. Looking forward to this one. Photo credit to Felix2003 on Uhrforum.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ordered this Scurfa Diver One Silicon II today. Wanted a nice quartz diver and since I have 6 Seiko automatics figured it was time to branch out. Pics were borrowed from Paul's post so hope that's OK.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Waiting on an Obris Morgan Explorer II blue-blue-blue blasted (call that 4B!)...
Should be with me this Friday, if I'm to believe FedEx...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just gently squeezed the trigger on this guy - my first German, first chronograph, and very first Sinn:


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Trigger pulled after much humming and hawing. Looking forward to this one. Photo credit to Felix2003 on Uhrforum.


Like it. Good choice.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

From the Tactico website:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

My first watch with a white dial.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Just won an auction for this. Let's hope the battery lasts for a while.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

No longer in the air: it was delivered to me just now!


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

just pulled the trigger on this one








(pic courtesy of the web)


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally, my Kalmar 2 is now in the air!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Just gently squeezed the trigger on this guy - my first German, first chronograph, and very first Sinn:


This is on my shortlist as well vs the U1 SDR. Nice pickup


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Omega Seamaster 300 Co-Ax


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> My first watch with a white dial.
> 
> View attachment 3017394


Excellent choice my sir


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

SBBN015 Tuna. Can't wait.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Finally after months of searching I have secured a Stowa Seatime with blue dial on a metal bracelet. It is a 2009 with the ETA 2824-2 no date. Comes with a black bezel not the stainless shown.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Not technically in the air just yet but just ordered a Helson Shark Diver 42mm bronze w/ the jade dial! Now I need to find the right leather strap to go with it...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

kscarrol said:


> Not technically in the air just yet but just ordered a Helson Shark Diver 42mm bronze w/ the jade dial! Now I need to find the right leather strap to go with it...


Awesome choice!


----------



## crannon (Dec 7, 2014)

Warning: Noobness follows!
Hey guys I'll soon be getting my first diver but have a quick question: Is there a huge difference between the OM srp309 and srp309j1?
I know the j1 is made in Japan but is the quality difference worth the extra ~$100 USD?
If I cannot afford the j1 is the regular srp309 still worth buying or should I just look for a cheaper japanese? Thanks.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you! Though I just realized that I was charged $1,349 before the 10% discount while the website clearly shows the 42mm jade dial for $1,249 before discount. I assume Helson will adjust my bill... The 45mm (out of stock) is listed at $1,349 on the website but the 42mm is listed at $1,249. Not sure if that price is a mistake! Either way, looking forward to getting my first bronze watch!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_This as a twinner...
_


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Landing tomorrow...........


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Had my eye on this one for a good quality quartz grab 'n go for longer than I can remember... so I finally did it.









To go nicely with the auto three-hand that is coming from Germany...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Both are beautiful watches! I'm always learning about brands I've never heard of here on WUS.



Radar1 said:


> Had my eye on this one for a good quality quartz grab 'n go for longer than I can remember... so I finally did it.
> 
> View attachment 3060258
> 
> ...


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done on the D1, hoping to get one for my birthday : )


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

kscarrol said:


> Thank you! Though I just realized that I was charged $1,349 before the 10% discount while the website clearly shows the 42mm jade dial for $1,249 before discount. I assume Helson will adjust my bill... The 45mm (out of stock) is listed at $1,349 on the website but the 42mm is listed at $1,249. Not sure if that price is a mistake! Either way, looking forward to getting my first bronze watch!


I'm pretty sure that watch is $1349. It looks like the $1249 price is a typo. When you select "buy", the price is $1349. The price breakdown for the bronze 42s and 45s appears to be the same. There's no way the jade dial is going to be cheaper than the regular dials. You may want to point out the typo to Peter.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> I'm pretty sure that watch is $1349. It looks like the $1249 price is a typo. When you select "buy", the price is $1349. The price breakdown for the bronze 42s and 45s appears to be the same. There's no way the jade dial is going to be cheaper than the regular dials. You may want to point out the typo to Peter.


Agreed re: price, and I have tried to contact Helson but no response yet...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Both are beautiful watches! I'm always learning about brands I've never heard of here on WUS.


Yes, Mido flies a little under the radar without much exposure (or marketing) in North America. By all accounts they are excellent quality, Swiss-made pieces that offer an opportunity to own something a little different (like my Limes). I debated whether I should really get the same model in two different flavours, but at the end of the day one is quartz and chrono, the other is auto and three-hand. They will serve different purposes and since I love the styling of both watches I am pretty sure this will work out for me. |>


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

kscarrol said:


> Agreed re: price, and I have tried to contact Helson but no response yet...


Even at the higher price, it's still a good buy with the 10% discount. I don't currently own a bronze watch, but if I was going to get one, this would be the one. It's a very unique dial.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

This beauty just shipped today!














(Pics from Chris Ward website) The recent hike in price _almost_ turned me off of this watch, but it was just too damn sexy to resist.  Maybe one day I'll be able to save up for that Doxa...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

this



and can't wait.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Hitting my doorstep on Thursday...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

what can I say? this is definitely one of my wild dreams
that.jade.dial.

post frackton of pictures when arrives



Jerry P said:


> Even at the higher price, it's still a good buy with the 10% discount. I don't currently own a bronze watch, but if I was going to get one, this would be the one. It's a very unique dial.
> 
> View attachment 3064594


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

limatime said:


> This beauty just shipped today!
> View attachment 3068050
> 
> View attachment 3068466
> ...


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one with ND
Borrowed pic from Steve L









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## spincircle (Jul 16, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> Even at the higher price, it's still a good buy with the 10% discount. I don't currently own a bronze watch, but if I was going to get one, this would be the one. It's a very unique dial.
> 
> View attachment 3064594


Nice.

As a fellow Torontonian, I too feel the pain of the US dollar. That said, I still ordered a Spear Diver yesterday as a dressier option to go with my blue Shark Diver...


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ball EMII Diver II


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

spincircle said:


> Nice.
> 
> As a fellow Torontonian, I too feel the pain of the US dollar. That said, I still ordered a Spear Diver yesterday as a dressier option to go with my blue Shark Diver...


Nice choice. I've got this on the way to go with my blue Shark Diver.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Does this one end the search when it arrives Friday?????????????


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sold a couple of watches now I have this coming in. Hopefully by middle of next week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Does this one end the search when it arrives Friday?????????????


No. You should have bought an MM300! That's a joke. The Sinn is very nice indeed. |>


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

That one hasn't been in my "Flip Chart" LOL I bypassed the MM300 somehow but it no longer appeals to me...I catch your drift with the recent VERSUS thread(s). Here is my progression... All bought and flipped since October 2014...
Seiko...1,2,3,4,5,6, CHECK

Longines Conquest GMT, CHECK

Oris Maldives, CHECK

Longines Legend Diver, CHECK

Squale 101 Atmos, CHECK

Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100, CHECK



Radar1 said:


> No. You should have bought an MM300! That's a joke. The Sinn is very nice indeed. |>


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The unworn searambler (pic borrowed from seller's post). I need to ban myself from this site for a while. Jeez

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990282&d=1424144323


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Just in today..already a new favorite..2015 S Ocean One Vintage Red..with new dial and vintage lume is off the chart beaming..

_


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

photo borrowed


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Just in today..already a new favorite..2015 S Ocean One Vintage Red..with new dial and vintage lume is off the chart beaming..
> 
> _
> View attachment 3095034


Chet - is the new dial grey? Thx.

Unsettled on the old radium lume. I think I prefer the original. Something seems to jar with the red type, but I am not sure what it is. Great watches - miss mine. |>


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, it is a Timex.
Yes, it is quartz.
But found it for $90 shipped (and always liked the look of it).








Pic taken from site.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

This one again after my first zero was stolen by the S.O.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Chet - is the new dial grey? Thx.
> 
> Unsettled on the old radium lume. I think I prefer the original. Something seems to jar with the red type, but I am not sure what it is. Great watches - miss mine. |>


_Yes the new dial is gray-grey and I prefer it..also the red type font has changed and I really could care less either way regarding this..

..the old lume is a great addition and appeals to me as I want something that looks different than the same old same old.._

_..I have been harder to please as of late but this one will be a daily wear for most outings..the Shogun will back this play every other day...

..The lume radiates just like all the other O1 models in blue but may have a bit more radiance off the lighter dial..and yes I own both but may sell the old

version off..

_


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Yes the new dial is gray-grey and I prefer it..also the red type font has changed and I really could care less either way regarding this..
> 
> ..the old lume is a great addition and appeals to me as I want something that looks different than the same old same old.._
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the info. I think it could grow on me. Is there a ceramic bezel option at all?


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Great, thanks for the info. I think it could grow on me. Is there a ceramic bezel option at all?


_..Nope but you can buy one and replace yourself with ceramic..._


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pakz said:


> No longer in the air: it was delivered to me just now!


That's blasted finished correct??or brushed?..looks sweet..enjoy!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Technically not in the air until March, but I ordered one of these last night after some happy financial news.








(photo shamelessly lifted off the interweb)


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

kscarrol said:


> Not technically in the air just yet but just ordered a Helson Shark Diver 42mm bronze w/ the jade dial! Now I need to find the right leather strap to go with it...


OK, now it is in the air, just got the Fedex tracking information. Should be here Monday morning!

Pic from the Helson website...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

One of these is on its way to me via Fedex.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

kscarrol said:


> OK, now it is in the air, just got the Fedex tracking information. Should be here Monday morning!
> 
> Pic from the Helson website...
> 
> View attachment 3111378


Ditto.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Great, thanks for the info. I think it could grow on me. Is there a ceramic bezel option at all?


Yes there is. If you contact Steinhart and buy a ceramic bezel they will replace it (likely for free) on the new watch before sending you. I know someone who has done it.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Another Korsbek OE, this will be number #5 , may keep this one.......


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Should have this Thursday


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

wease said:


> Should have this Thursday


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

wease said:


>


Nice wease!

I saw the email this morning in my inbox. Definitely looking forward to your thoughts and pics.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one has landed and is extremely nice. My first Mido and it is gorgeous. Unfortunately the bezel is somewhat loose and it will have to go back. Hopefully this can be resolved with the seller without too much hassle. Can't see that a watch of this quality should have a bezel that can physically be moved side-to-side, and turned easily with one finger. I would welcome any owners - past or present - of an Ocean Star Captain IV model (auto or chrono) who can comment.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Scafo Mak2, only 125 in world...









Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ChuckW said:


> One of these is on its way to me via Fedex.


This is gorgeous! The one has to stop browsing this thread


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I wasn't looking for anything but when this Edox Class I Ice Shark II popped up, used and unboxed for a bargain price, I couldn't resist.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

andygog said:


> Technically not in the air until March, but I ordered one of these last night after some happy financial news.
> View attachment 3110890
> 
> 
> (photo shamelessly lifted off the interweb)


And it's in the air


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

The diver has already landed.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just bought my mid range grail from the forum. MM300 coming my way.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> This one has landed and is extremely nice. My first Mido and it is gorgeous. Unfortunately the bezel is somewhat loose and it will have to go back. Hopefully this can be resolved with the seller without too much hassle. Can't see that a watch of this quality should have a bezel that can physically be moved side-to-side, and turned easily with one finger. I would welcome any owners - past or present - of an Ocean Star Captain IV model (auto or chrono) who can comment.


_Hate to say it brother ..but Place your Bets..

__I do like her she looks great .. Like your Seiko Speedy more .._


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> _Hate to say it brother ..but Place your Bets..
> 
> __I do like her she looks great .. Like your Seiko Speedy more .._


They are both very nice, just different. The Speedy was also more than double the price and I cannot say the finishing is any better - but it is Ti. I am officially a Mido convertee. Maybe this will spark a debate, but I'd say it is finished nicer than my Certina DS Action - especially the bracelet.

As for the bezel, he hasn't responded to two messages yet. He gets a short period of grace and then I tell him I am willing to get PayPal involved. My suggestion was to have it fixed (likely a spring?) at my local watch repair shop and he reimburses me for that expense. Seems like a pretty fair offer to me. On Monday or Tuesday I will have the auto version in hand for a direct comparison but I already know that this one has issues. Nonetheless, get it fixed and it is a very stellar grab 'n go quartz for roughly four bills. Clearly a very under-rated brand is Mido. |>


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This ended up catching me at a weak moment (too many of those lately). Seller's photo.









Should be here by Tuesday and then the banishment from the sales forum starts


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking forward to meeting this guy tomorrow


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Pic stolen from barnefko, dropping Tuesday. Very excited for this one!,


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Fished this one out of the bay for cheap with a broken bracelet. Since it's not really a diver anyway, I've been wanting this style of watch on leather. Here's my chance. Will post after shots.

Edit: changed my mind, will use this as my new beater, and put a Nato strap on it.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Pic stolen from barnefko, dropping Tuesday. Very excited for this one!,
> 
> View attachment 3142434


I own this one too and it STINKS...











It STINKS .. I didn't wise up and buy one two years ago ..

You will love it ..

Congrats Chet


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

From the Netherlands to LA in just four days!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Used SZEN006 for less than a new Seiko 5 diver? Yes please. (pics borrowed)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

No longer in the air, but landed. Scurfa Diver One Silicon II. I like it a lot!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

After a bit of a hiatus to replenish the watch fund, I finally bit on this 42mm model. Previously had the previous caliber 45mm PO in black but it was too big and I love the blue!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My first Oris (a near mint Aquis Date) will be on its way to me tomorrow (seller's pics). It's about time I tried one of these... |>


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Almost every time I come back to this site I end up buying something new. LOL. I just bought my first Helson from Peter. Trying out the tool, compressor, diving bell look for a while.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

riseboi said:


> After a bit of a hiatus to replenish the watch fund, I finally bit on this 42mm model. Previously had the previous caliber 45mm PO in black but it was too big and I love the blue!


I have a 42 Titanium/Liquidmetal PO incoming as well. Can't wait!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

i bought a sbdc 023 with katsu but had some problems to have it delivered in usa (i live in brazil and the house in usa was emtpy so i couldnt receive the watch) my fault. and it had to come back to japan.... i'm trying to solve the problem.

regards


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

GregBe said:


> I have a 42 Titanium/Liquidmetal PO incoming as well. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 3197146


Congrats to both... Mine says hello!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

stunner



kscarrol said:


> Congrats to both... Mine says hello!!
> 
> View attachment 3199298


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

This ridiculous thing for a forthcoming dive trip. Hopefully it fits because I love the lume, the dial depth, and the perceived functionality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a bad boy. I have a Glycine Combat Sub, Getat MM homage and a Mortima Superdatomatic on the way 😊 
I cant upload pictures for some reason 😣

Trust me they're super cool......


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

dinexus said:


> This ridiculous thing for a forthcoming dive trip. Hopefully it fits because I love the lume, the dial depth, and the perceived functionality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it a few months ago for the same reason. 
This "watch" does its job beautifully, and the depth gauge is very very precise. 
The finishing of the case is very well done and the overall feel is of quality. 
Only minor complaint is that the rapid ascent alarm is overly sensitive and will go off easily. 
The upside of it is that it kind of "forces" you to dive extremely disciplined just because you don't want to be pissed of by it 
Overall a great great tool but I flipped it because with my 6.5-6.75 wrists it's unwearable on any other occasion. If I lived in Miami or in the Caribbean I would for sure have kept it, but I dive approximately 15-20 days a year and it wasn't worth it.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> I
> Overall a great great tool but I flipped it because with my 6.5-6.75 wrists it's unwearable on any other occasion. If I lived in Miami or in the Caribbean I would for sure have kept it, but I dive approximately 15-20 days a year and it wasn't worth it.


haha yeah, I almost bought yours! You had a lot of great comments on it, ultimately steering me towards a purchase, so thanks for that. I don't expect to wear it much, honestly. Had an Oris Depth Gauge that I flipped for similar reasons - this just makes more sense because it's a lot more economical. Plus, I just love the concept and execution enough to give it a try. Might even try to chase down the Suppa adapters for it if the strap is a total bust. How'd the stock rubber fit your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The stock rubber is great quality, and wears tight on the next to last hole
Edit: on my 6.75 wrist


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Since I would never buy a used watch from anyone but myself...I had to go new one while there is only a few left. This one caught my eye less than a week ago and I had to indulge. Oh my, that 24mm non taper bracelet! Pantor Seahorse = incoming. I'm officially going to have to leave this site for 6 mos. now. LOL


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Just received this green beauty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Fills a need for me and I wanted to step out from my norm.

It is on the way.














































Borrowed pics till she shows up.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Should be here Wednesday.








(Not my picture)


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Seiko SKZ281 been on an orange kick lately.
Orange Sumo now this. 
Borrowed pic


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

Bought this today should be here be the end of they week.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ApexWildCard said:


> Fills a need for me and I wanted to step out from my norm.
> 
> It is on the way.
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC choice Apex!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Had a major selloff the last couple of weeks.Gone are all but 1 of the BIG divers(& it's not long for moving on).The first of 4 replacements is "in the air" & I am drooling with anticipation.My freshly serviced,Doxa Sub1000T Military Professional.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

BANG!Lightning strikes twice!The big sell off continues to pay dividends.Just this minute pulled the trigger on a watch I fell hard for over a year agvernight Air means it will be here a day ahead of the Doxa!


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

I have E8's Skin Diver incoming. It's not quite in the air yet, but it will be shortly!  Also enroute is a Timex T29781 from across the pond. Woot!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

6306 7001 - (1979)


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Enablers. Incoming!


----------



## TheCDiggity (Mar 18, 2015)

Gryffindor said:


> Enablers. Incoming!
> 
> View attachment 3379362


Got that same one inbound


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Just landed today


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just landed. Seiko 5 "neo Monster" or "baby Monster". Such an awesome looking piece on the wrist. Can't wait to get home and size it. Also have a Parnis sterile GMT in the air. Should be here next week. Now I'm banned from eBay for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mikey.S said:


> Just landed today
> 
> View attachment 3432650
> 
> ...


Damn, never seen that one, very nice. Congratulations and am looking forward to seeing more pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

This scary one!:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

knightRider said:


> This scary one!:


Lume shots please!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

knightRider said:


> This scary one!:


Congrats!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> Congrats!


Love it! thanks dude b-)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Have this baby incoming thanks to the irs refund, I'm SO excited!
Really can't wait for it, should be in Wednesday and the wait is already killing me!

Pic stolen from ablogtowatch


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Seppia said:


> Have this baby incoming thanks to the irs refund, I'm SO excited!
> Really can't wait for it, should be in Wednesday and the wait is already killing me!
> 
> Pic stolen from ablogtowatch


Nice, will make a great addition to your fine collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SZEN007


----------



## argya (Dec 17, 2014)

I have just bought 013 last month on a grey NATO* right now and I am loving it

*I also have an Oyster bracelet and a silicone strap

sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just ordered a Boschett Harpoon as a birthday present for myself (bday is Wednesday). Next day air was $35, so obviously I picked that since I am hugely impatient.

Very excited! Have a few NH35s and the like, but no 9015s. Not sure there's really an appreciable difference but this will be the nicest automatic I own. Was going to pull the trigger on an sbbn015 or maybe a yobokies albacore if I could find one, but the $650 price on the harpoon and the fact that I really, really like the solid look and bracelet kinda did it for me.

Now I drag myself through the hell of waiting for what I ordered... the same hell with my car hobby and parts orders. Sigh.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Benarus Vintage Moray VM04.


----------



## cappz723 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have 2 Deep Blue Watches in the mail. Pics are from the seller.

A White Ana-Digi Depthmeter









An Orange Sea Ram


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Weds 4/1. 20th Anniversary Gift! Pics hacked from Uhrenlounge website. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not in the air but had to share here. Just got my Seiko grail in today.
MM300


----------



## argya (Dec 17, 2014)

Me want that MM300


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Not in the air but had to share here. Just got my Seiko grail in today.
> MM300
> View attachment 3491362


Big congrats, a great feeling I'm sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

I just put an order in for a Seiko Sumo... I have been wanting a Seiko diver for a while and this one just spoke to me... not sure how long it takes to get, ordered via Seiya.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My first Helson






42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Have this baby incoming thanks to the irs refund, I'm SO excited!
> Really can't wait for it, should be in Wednesday and the wait is already killing me!
> 
> Pic stolen from ablogtowatch


Wow!! That's an awesome incoming!! ️Congrats!!! I'm excited for you.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks!
I am really looking forward to it, I fell for its vintage looks with a touch of modern. 
Will definitely post impressions after a few days (the first ones are just going to be too biased  )


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Happily, one of these hit the auction site at just the same time that I get some unexpected spare funds.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

I should get a LLD this saturday.
Has been on my list for long and finally getting one.
Will have to fit this one first before I decide to buy it because it is at the edge of the lug2lug size I can handle.
Very excited 








Photo: fratellowatches


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Not exactly in the air but growing mold in Customs since 3/27/15 at 5:12 AM. :roll:

Since L.A. Customs is close to the Ocean, perhaps it will have a nice Patina by the time it is released for delivery. ;-)

Image from Armida website:







Armida A1 brass 42mm 300m Diver NH35

Be well,

AZ


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Landed (with its copilot)! Taken w/ iPhone 6+...


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Less than a week old, this time just last week it was up in the air. Today, desk diving&#8230;in a month it will be in a best friend's wedding & snorkeling in the Caribbean!


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Just landed from Singapore, New Seiko Prospex SRP639 200M Diver (aka Shrouded Monster or Monster Tuna). Loving the look and feel of this watch.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Big congrats, a great feeling I'm sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it couldn't be more pleased! I don't think this one will go anywhere ever! Took it to my watchmaker who wanted to see it and he was impressed by it also. Which will lead to my next post here.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm in the air looking for words of wisdom. My local watchmaker just finished bringing back to life a PloProf. I was toldit has all new omega "service" parts dial hands bezel and plonger. Oh and strap. Any input is welcome.













It will come with the old parts too. And new crystal


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

These forums are killing me. Liquidated an old Tag F1 and a couple Invictas last week, now these on the way! (seller website pics for now)


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a BB in Blue and sold it to fund another watch. Amazing how things come full circle. BB in Red on its way!!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

New Armida A8 Brass version II just out and on the way to me.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Landed! Thought I'd share the excitement... Very impressed so far!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Cause I'm about to go Desk-Tactical:










*Photo credits *WoundforLife*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

krmarq2015 said:


> These forums are killing me. Liquidated an old Tag F1 and a couple Invictas last week, now these on the way! (seller website pics for now)
> 
> View attachment 3523250
> View attachment 3523258


Love the Prometheus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Incoming, shipped yesterday, Kinda like this borrowed pic, Skindiver C3 numbers with date, 9015 but with old case 20mm lug width on MESH, the latest iteration released recently.










Pic borrowed with thanks, this combination of features pic is HTF. Think this is a 22mm version shown.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Will be here today!!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Landed! (part deux)

This completes a 10-day binge in which I joined WUS and added an Oris Aquis Ti, a Deep Blue Daynight Scuba, and this Piranha. Good start?!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

krmarq2015 said:


> Landed! (part deux)
> 
> This completes a 10-day binge in which I joined WUS and added an Oris Aquis Ti, a Deep Blue Daynight Scuba, and this Piranha. Good start?!
> 
> ...


Well I think so 
Congrats for the nice purchases


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This. After a lot of humming and hawing. We'll see how the size works out. |>


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Incoming, shipped today via 'standard post', whatever that means:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> This. After a lot of humming and hawing. We'll see how the size works out. |>
> 
> View attachment 3609042


Hmmmmm......New roof huh Been checking that out as well so interested to hear your thoughts on the size.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Hmmmmm......New roof huh Been checking that out as well so interested to hear your thoughts on the size.


Yes sir. GAF Timberline HD in Mission Brown with full ridge venting. Just awaiting a start date from the roofer. I only needed a smallish top up for the roof, so after selling three in the past couple of days I still have some change leftover for the DB. I will let you know my thoughts on the size when it lands. We know it's big - only question will be whether or not it is manageable.

I could do Before and After photos of the roof to prove if necessary. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one should land Monday or Tuesday 

In fact, it is My old one and I had bought it BNIB from AD so y h in my name 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Yes sir. GAF Timberline HD in Mission Brown with full ridge venting. Just awaiting a start date from the roofer. I only needed a smallish top up for the roof, so after selling three in the past couple of days I still have some change leftover for the DB. I will let you know my thoughts on the size when it lands. We know it's big - only question will be whether or not it is manageable.
> 
> I could do Before and After photos of the roof to prove if necessary. :-!


Just had to give you a little ribbing Guess the hard Canadian winter took it's toll.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Just had to give you a little ribbing Guess the hard Canadian winter took it's toll.


I love ribs, lol. House is only 13 years old. Very nice build too, but they skimped on the shingles big time. Crappy old three-tabs and if I am not mistaken ICS ones that were implicated in a huge class action suit. I am sure the coldest winter in 80+ years (saying something for Ottawa!) did take something out of them as well.

On a negative note DB Canada billed me in USD. Fine print at bottom of page. This is a new policy because I have bought from them before and it was always CDN $$$. I think they quietly made a switch in their pricing policy after the CDN dollar went south against the USD in 2014. I have been offered an 8% discount to keep the order, but not sure I will stay with it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I love ribs, lol. House is only 13 years old. Very nice build too, but they skimped on the shingles big time. Crappy old three-tabs and if I am not mistaken ICS ones that were implicated in a huge class action suit. I am sure the coldest winter in 80+ years (saying something for Ottawa!) did take something out of them as well.
> 
> On a negative note DB Canada billed me in USD. Fine print at bottom of page. This is a new policy because I have bought from them before and it was always CDN $$$. I think they quietly made a switch in their pricing policy after the CDN dollar went south against the USD in 2014. I have been offered an 8% discount to keep the order, but not sure I will stay with it.


Three tab is standard builder grade so your are correct. Built mine 10 years ago and upgraded to the HD with AR (algae resistant). Humid summer's in KY causes black stains on roofs if you don't have that. Not a pretty sight. Assume you already were using the discount code from the DB email?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Three tab is standard builder grade so your are correct. Built mine 10 years ago and upgraded to the HD with AR (algae resistant). Humid summer's in KY causes black stains on roofs if you don't have that. Not a pretty sight. Assume you already were using the discount code from the DB email?


I ordered my HD's with SR. Sasquatch Resistant. The new ones should last a good bit longer than the junk that was put on initially. |>

The discount code is not applicable in Canada. I have been informed by someone that the blue dial/blue tube model is now sold out on the US site. I ordered the black/blue but it does indicate that they are having a good run on them.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I ordered my HD's with SR. Sasquatch Resistant.


LOL! Get a pic of one chewing on your roof and you will have enough money to buy all the watches you want. Blue dial was the one I liked the most.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one should land Monday or Tuesday
> 
> In fact, it is My old one and I had bought it BNIB from AD so y h in my name
> 
> ...


The sub no date is the watch I have decided I will buy when I have my first child. 
Is it a problem that I'm hoping my wife gets pregnant just so I can get it?

Joking but not that much actually


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> On a negative note DB Canada billed me in USD. Fine print at bottom of page. This is a new policy because I have bought from them before and it was always CDN $$$. I think they quietly made a switch in their pricing policy after the CDN dollar went south against the USD in 2014. I have been offered an 8% discount to keep the order, but not sure I will stay with it.


I would cancel immediately but that's just me. Can't stand when a Canadian site of a brand prices in USD. Don't bother having a Canadian site if that's your business practice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> I would cancel immediately but that's just me. Can't stand when a Canadian site of a brand prices in USD. Don't bother having a Canadian site if that's your business practice.


It is a very poor practice. The "USD" should be stapled right beside every price on the site - not stuck obscurely at the bottom of the page where I am sure most people miss it. I have now confirmed that they changed this policy last year - no doubt a direct result of the fall in the CDN dollar and the poor "optics" of showing prices in true CDN values. For this watch that $599 they display becomes > $750 CDN in reality. In fairness to them, the dollar is low right now and the price will reflect that. They just need to be more transparent about it. I have been offered a $105 CDN discount off the final price. Going through the whole thing it is very close to what I would pay ordering it from the States with $50 USD shipping and import fees. Difference of around $20.

Halios also prices in USD, but that is much more clear on their website. I will think it over a bit more before making a final decision.


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Rolex SubC ND and a Scurfa SII.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Took a chance on one of these, should be landing any day now...









Their online store had a 50% off day - $110 delivered, seemed like a no brainer 

Mark


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

I got bit by a tiger as well...pic courtesy of their website...

*Tiger-Concept Big Crown 6538

*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mhutchuk said:


> Took a chance on one of these, should be landing any day now...
> 
> View attachment 3621946
> 
> ...


Do you havea link to the store please? - I could only find one in Chinese.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This could have been designed to snare me. It's a diver, a Seiko, a Prospex, a Monster (ish), a Tuna (ish) and finally it's an auto.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

They have a store on Ali Express where i bought from  just look for Jiusko Flagship store

but keep checking back - it throws up various discounts on different days 

Mark


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Jiusko Chinese Diver just landed 















Sapphire crystal, Helium Valve, Ceramic Bezel - not a bad score for $110 delivered


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto on Italian Rubber...pics from seller:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP605K2 on rubber for $108 new, delivered










Daynight Scuba T-100 with green tubes, Miyota 9015


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Arrives tomorrow


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Could not resist, I had to try it
Bought in Pepsi as I have no diver in this color combo
I am surprised I made it this long here without buying one


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Could not resist, I had to try it
> Bought in Pepsi as I have no diver in this color combo
> I am surprised I made it this long here without buying one


You will love it! An Oyster or President bracelet even adds to it, although the bracelet it comes with is classic as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Could not resist, I had to try it
> Bought in Pepsi as I have no diver in this color combo
> I am surprised I made it this long here without buying one


Great buy. ️Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally got one of my Unicorns. Aint she purdy?

























































More pics here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/anot...eamar-picture-heavy-1805242.html#post15073226


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Not in the air yet but tomorrow it will be!









It it is in the air now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's here  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Me want too!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wanted the bronze 42 version but couldn't justify spending that much so when the brass came out, I figured what the heck?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sailfish


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Been hunting for one for some time now. Should be in next week.
















Borrowed pic till mine shows up.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Me want too!


Dis' my bowl you must get own.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ApexWildCard said:


> Been hunting for one for some time now. Should be in next week.
> 
> View attachment 3702122
> 
> ...


I had one in blue with vintage lume, one of the best built micros I have owned, nice pickup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

This one is not in the air yet, but will be soon.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Couple bargains coming in this week... Was looking for a basic black diver, so probably only keep one, but we'll see what happens. Both tough to pass up for the price!

















Pics hacked off Google


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My goodness I am definitely spending too much
Just ordered this, could not resist the ongoing sale at gemnation. 
Pic taken from ablogtowatch. It looks like watch time stole it 









It's the third watch I buy this week, thankfully all are cheap (this one, skx009, snk805 for a total just above $500), but will definitely have to sell a few very soon.


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Couldn't help it... been wanting this for a while and recent sale pushed me over. Borrowed pic for now.


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Seppia said:


> My goodness I am definitely spending too much
> Just ordered this, could not resist the ongoing sale at gemnation.
> Pic taken from ablogtowatch. It looks like watch time stole it
> 
> It's the third watch I buy this week, thankfully all are cheap (this one, skx009, snk805 for a total just above $500), but will definitely have to sell a few very soon.


Gemnation sale got me too. Alpina Extreme Diver Midsize incoming. I dig the style, just hoping its not too small


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol they should be paying a commission to WorthTheWrist


----------



## Javafusion (Apr 21, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on the Oris Col Moschin. It's in the air!
These are pics of the actual watch.
View attachment 3720954


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Have this Le Cheminant diver from the early 70's on its way. Can't wait to clean it up and put it on a nice dark leather strap. Has an ETA 2789-1 in it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Seppia said:


> My goodness I am definitely spending too much
> Just ordered this, could not resist the ongoing sale at gemnation.
> Pic taken from ablogtowatch. It looks like watch time stole it
> 
> ...


I have been wanting to try one of those out. I only see the ladies quartz version on their site. Maybe they sold out?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That's the ladies Quartz that I got, it's 38mm so ok for my skinny wrists


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> That's the ladies Quartz that I got, it's 38mm so ok for my skinny wrists


Wrist shot when it arrives? This one has had me wondering too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It should deliver today, for sure will post a wrist shot


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Seppia said:


> It should deliver today, for sure will post a wrist shot


I would be interested in your thoughts as well even though they won't accept my Canadian Paypal account for some reason. Be nice to get some real life shots before making a decision. Thanks


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> It should deliver today, for sure will post a wrist shot


Heck of a bargain if you can pull off the 38mm. Hope it works out. |>


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a few (****ty) pics on my 6.75 wrist. 
To size the bracelet I removed two links, so I would not recommend you get this version if your wrist is substantially larger than mine.














































I honestly think it does not wear small at all. 
Bracelet is a little rattly, awesome for a $287 watch, disappointing for a $1000

Edit: lume shot


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Heck of a bargain if you can pull off the 38mm. Hope it works out. |>


Yep a bargain but not sure who can pull it off between these two Radar1


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Here's a few (****ty) pics on my 6.75 wrist.
> To size the bracelet I removed two links, so I would not recommend you get this version if your wrist is substantially larger than mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch! Wear it in good health, you make consider one of those now! Was planning the "no more watches this year" club. But it seems not working

www.watchier.com


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> Yep a bargain but not sure who can pull it off between these two Radar1


Here's a subtle hint, Apex. One team is up 3-0 with the world's best goaltender smiling at the other squad. Lol. |>


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Here's a few (****ty) pics on my 6.75 wrist.
> To size the bracelet I removed two links, so I would not recommend you get this version if your wrist is substantially larger than mine.
> 
> I honestly think it does not wear small at all.
> ...


Looks great! Mine should land tomorrow. My wrist is 7", do you think the bracelet will be big enough for me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh yes, the two links I removed should combine for approximately an inch (or just a little less. 
My wrists are 6.75 so you should have no issues.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Here's a few (****ty) pics on my 6.75 wrist.
> To size the bracelet I removed two links, so I would not recommend you get this version if your wrist is substantially larger than mine.
> 
> I honestly think it does not wear small at all.
> ...


Awesome! Looks great on your wrist. Congrats!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

looking damn good Seppia! nice pick up



Seppia said:


> Here's a few (****ty) pics on my 6.75 wrist.
> To size the bracelet I removed two links, so I would not recommend you get this version if your wrist is substantially larger than mine.
> 
> I honestly think it does not wear small at all.
> ...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

"CHEAP & CHEERFUL!"

I decided I didn't want to subject my vintage watches to all of the 'crashin' & bashin' that comes with 'mid-level' home renovations & working on the cars, etc., etc. anymore.
But, I feel like I always need to be wearing a watch...of course, you guys understand. 
So I thought I'd get me something simple, cheap & quartz...with a vintage feel if possible.
Came across this on a local auction site...it's a 're-issue' by Breil, and for a shade over USD$100, I thought it fit the bill.
Quite faithful to the original 1970s models (500m & 1000m), 40mm case, rated to 100m, seems reasonably finished, and also comes with an 'NSA' styled stainless bracelet, along with another 'vintage style' rubber strap in red.
I believe that there are 'new' versions available also, of the original 500m & 1000m models, as automatics...and of course, with the appropriate pricing ($1000.00 plus).
I'll probably start 'babying' it once it arrives, and be back where I started :roll:...and next week be looking for something a little 'rougher' to abuse...
But for now, I think I've found a great option.

Cheers.























'Re-issue' vs Vintage 500m vs Vintage 1000m.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome!
Do you have a model name/number?
Thanks!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Wow that looks awesome!
> Do you have a model name/number?
> Thanks!


Hi,
BREIL Manta Vintage TW1272 is all I've got at this point.
There's a few on the 'bay at the moment.
Cheers.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Been loving it on the new strap.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Hi,
> BREIL Manta Vintage TW1272 is all I've got at this point.
> There's a few on the 'bay at the moment.
> Cheers.


That's much too nice to bash around...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

My latest. 

The tubes are awesome.

Montreal in 4.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

cpl said:


> That's much too nice to bash around...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...I have a horrible feeling you might be right... :-d


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

HIPdeluxe said:


> "CHEAP & CHEERFUL!"
> 
> I decided I didn't want to subject my vintage watches to all of the 'crashin' & bashin' that comes with 'mid-level' home renovations & working on the cars, etc., etc. anymore.
> But, I feel like I always need to be wearing a watch...of course, you guys understand.
> ...


Nice! I do like the vintage vibe. 
Does it have screwed-in crown?


----------



## Victor25 (May 2, 2013)

BCDake said:


> Been loving it on the new strap.


Hi,

May I know where u get the strap from? It looks awesome!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, 
No, I don't think it is a screw-down crown.
The originals (500m/1000m) were of course.
Cheers.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Victor25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know where u get the strap from? It looks awesome!


Strapped watch company, a member on this board. It's a great product!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This one landed and The Fed-Ex man struck again


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Still waiting on these two









pic from the interwebs...









pic from WUS member H.Solo


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

One came in today... had some leather waiting for it. Exceeded expectations so far!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Came in today.

One of their best IMOP now one of mine.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

My first seiko...you guys hype them a lot, thought I'd give it a try...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I just ordered another Squale 1545 Blueray to make up for the lack of blue in my stable...


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Korsbek Recon GMT!


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Not exactly in the air, as this one was on my local eBay and only about an hour and a half away.. should be here tomorrow.. fingers crossed! Infact i hope both this and the Le Cheminant above show up. That'd make my day for sure.

This one is a 980.020 Tag Heuer, i really wanted a 980.013 but this one is very close, and for $115AU (about 50 pound for the UK guys..) it was way too cheap to pass up.

I possibly got it cheap because it hasn't been used in about 10 years.. or the two pictures were really bad. Hopefully it's in as good condition as i think it is.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hexa K500 Premier Edition! Excited!


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

krmarq2015 said:


> One came in today... had some leather waiting for it. Exceeded expectations so far!
> 
> View attachment 3752354
> 
> ...


Landed/Leather II. That's it for a while!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

This!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

and this


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

HIPdeluxe said:


> "CHEAP & CHEERFUL!"
> 
> I decided I didn't want to subject my vintage watches to all of the 'crashin' & bashin' that comes with 'mid-level' home renovations & working on the cars, etc., etc. anymore.
> But, I feel like I always need to be wearing a watch...of course, you guys understand.
> ...


Love it, but I can see only the blue bezel model on the bay.


----------



## Javafusion (Apr 21, 2015)

Just landed.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Another Deep Blue :


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

White dial, stainless bezel Halios Tropik SS


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

One of these. Not my pic.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

julywest said:


> and this
> View attachment 3794802


 Mine just showed up the other day, I'm quite happy with the purchase!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Stowa Testaf


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Helson Shark Diver, 42mm brass version with the green dial. Pumped to get some patina going! First brass / bronze for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not in the mail, but it's on order. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pre-ordered this beauty and deal of the year 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Not in the air yet, but hopefully soon before they are all gone. Benarus Moray bronze 42MM. I keep going to the site to look at it. Only two left. What to do what to do.


----------



## 28A (Jan 12, 2015)

Not yet posted but ordered last night. Can't wait to get this and see the rave reviews for myself. Not my picture but I do like this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

GDub said:


> Not in the air yet, but hopefully soon before they are all gone. Benarus Moray bronze 42MM. I keep going to the site to look at it. Only two left. What to do what to do.


What to do? Buy one. Lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

waiting for this one, pic from seller


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I know the Moray wears large, but how do you think it will wear on a 6.5" wrist? What is your wrist size by the way.



Malice 146 said:


> What to do? Buy one. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I would go for a 40mm (not sure available in bronze though)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for this to clear customs, apparently.










G2-015


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

*Prometheus Piranha*


----------



## Pseudo-Fed (Jan 23, 2009)

Diver One:: Stainless Steel

and

Diver One:: Silicon


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

GDub said:


> I know the Moray wears large, but how do you think it will wear on a 6.5" wrist? What is your wrist size by the way.


I have a 71/4 inch wrist. It does wear larger and is very thick, which makes it top heavy. It has the tendency to rotate to the outside of my wrist unless I wear my strap tight, which I tend not to do. Don't be fooled by the photo. It tends to make the watch appear larger than it is. It wears as large as my Pam 25 which is 44mm. Hope this helps. 
























As compared to my SD 42 mm








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield on pre-order. Can't wait to get it!

Karlskrona Watch Company


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

gonzomantis said:


> Karlskrona Baltic Shield on pre-order. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Karlskrona Watch Company


+1 for the gray dial! it is a beauty


----------



## jdc222 (Jan 16, 2011)

Baltic Shield on order....cant wait!!! So nice, automatic, ceramic bezel, drilled lugs....awesome!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pseudo-Fed said:


> Diver One:: Stainless Steel
> 
> and
> 
> Diver One:: Silicon


Congrats. True bargain and heck of a dived. Love my Silicon II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Floridadg said:


> *Prometheus Piranha*
> 
> View attachment 3879866


Congrats!!!

This one has really grown on me. I am digging the white dial version particularly, and the black. Not a fan of the yellow tho. 
I amreally tempted and it's another bargain at 350$ or so new, 260$-300$ used.

Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GDub said:


> I know the Moray wears large, but how do you think it will wear on a 6.5" wrist? What is your wrist size by the way.


I'd probably go to a 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> This one has really grown on me. I am digging the white dial version particularly, and the black. Not a fan of the yellow tho.
> I amreally tempted and it's another bargain at 350$ or so new, 260$-300$ used.
> ...


Go for it, I'm sure you won't regret
And if I well remember you have a nice bunch of straps to play with


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

jdc222 said:


> Baltic Shield on order....cant wait!!! So nice, automatic, ceramic bezel, drilled lugs....awesome!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3881322












I've got a Grey one on order. I just have an abundance of Black faced divers!


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

With the stable you have, I'm shocked you don't have one lol

Thanks...I'll post some pics on a thread when I get it in, should be by Thursday.



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> This one has really grown on me. I am digging the white dial version particularly, and the black. Not a fan of the yellow tho.
> I amreally tempted and it's another bargain at 350$ or so new, 260$-300$ used.
> ...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

gonzomantis said:


> Karlskrona Baltic Shield on pre-order. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Karlskrona Watch Company


Me too. Benrus homage, gray anthracite dial w/ yellow accets and lumed ceramic bezel was too much for me to resist.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> gonzomantis said:
> 
> 
> > Karlskrona Baltic Shield on pre-order. Can't wait to get it!
> ...


+2 for the Karlskrona Baltic Shield gray dial. Can't wait.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Me too. Benrus homage, gray anthracite dial w/ yellow accets and lumed ceramic bezel was too much for me to resist.


Yeah exactly; it took me less than a min to decide


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Off by a week or two but for the 2nd time around ancon bronze. I need to stop buying and selling the same watches models again and again.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Have an itch for an extra diver


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Landed


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Borealis Scorpionfish. Ordered a couple days a go. Can't wait to get it. Should come in July or August.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> +2 for the Karlskrona Baltic Shield gray dial. Can't wait.


+3. Also, it's a relatively low risk/reward proposition. $25 to reserve? Very cool. The DWF discount is icing on the cake.

Oh yeah, did I mention it looks cool?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merl said:


> Have an itch for an extra diver


Wow!! That black version is hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> Borealis Scorpionfish. Ordered a couple days a go. Can't wait to get it. Should come in July or August.
> 
> View attachment 3914730
> 
> View attachment 3914738


Wow!! This is cool. Looks like a Crepas without the silly 12 o'clock crown!' Really dig it. 
I hear they out a second HEV there instead to "plug the hole" ? That was my only concern. Don't need one in the first place but two... Just an extra point of failure. That said I'm still very tempted to try one as it's really well done aesthetically speaking. 
What do they go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> +2 for the Karlskrona Baltic Shield gray dial. Can't wait.


Good move.

But the first rule of Karlskrona is you don't talk about Karlskrona ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not so much "in the air" as "ordered"


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Had originally placed an order on a CH8 in bronze but made Clemens change my order to this one with domed saphire:








I also ordered this one:


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! This is cool. Looks like a Crepas without the silly 12 o'clock crown!' Really dig it.
> I hear they out a second HEV there instead to "plug the hole" ? That was my only concern. Don't need one in the first place but two... Just an extra point of failure. That said I'm still very tempted to try one as it's really well done aesthetically speaking.
> What do they go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Shhhh...
Are you trying to start a firestorm in this thread?
It's a touchy subject. 
Cool looking watch imo!

And I gotta check out that Karl's... thing
Shhhh
 
Are there actual reports of HEV failure?
I've heard worries but not specific accounts.

J


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So this happened.... With bracelet as well.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

gonzomantis said:


> Karlskrona Baltic Shield on pre-order. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Karlskrona Watch Company


Damn that does look beautiful! Got the same one on order.

The Anthracite Gray dial is a looker


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I got a helson spear diver on its way from a fellow here @ wus, impulse buy, but I always wanted one. Also a true gentleman to deal with


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Agreed on the new Karlskrona, but how did it appear before the Treudd model?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! This is cool. Looks like a Crepas without the silly 12 o'clock crown!' Really dig it.
> I hear they out a second HEV there instead to "plug the hole" ? That was my only concern. Don't need one in the first place but two... Just an extra point of failure. That said I'm still very tempted to try one as it's really well done aesthetically speaking.
> What do they go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Brice, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats - I just got mine last week, so far getting a lot of wrist time and compliments. Wears smaller than it looks, and the isofrane-esq band is not as bad as people say. Wear it well.



merl said:


> Have an itch for an extra diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> Brice, I just sent you a PM.


Thanks!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Floridadg said:


> Congrats - I just got mine last week, so far getting a lot of wrist time and compliments. Wears smaller than it looks, and the isofrane-esq band is not as bad as people say. Wear it well.


Thanks! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not really in the air yet, will have to wait a while...
Thanks Corey for helping


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Not really in the air yet, will have to wait a while...
> Thanks Corey for helping


congrats!! that's a great looking watch, I think I'll grab one too, maybe white.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> Have an itch for an extra diver


And it came









First impressions are very positive.
And yes Brice, you should!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

congrats, awesome purchase I'm sure you won't be disappointed

Piranha is one of my favorite in my stable even if I have more expensive watches



merl said:


> And it came
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just snagged a heck of a deal on a Blumo, now to see if my 7" wrists can handle it:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merl said:


> And it came
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Don't be such a bad influence ;-) my wife may put a contract on your head ;-)

She scares me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

wives are scary per definition 



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! Don't be such a bad influence ;-) my wife may put a contract on your head ;-)
> 
> She scares me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! Don't be such a bad influence ;-) my wife may put a contract on your head ;-)
> 
> She scares me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha, thanks! Your soon to be sold Rolex can cover the Piranha purchase. You may even have some money left over after that


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

merl said:


> Haha, thanks! Your soon to be sold Rolex can cover the Piranha purchase. You may even have some money left over after that


I actually stormed to the sales forum looking for the Rolex for sale lol
I am secretly hoping the sea dweller falls out of his rotation


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just snagged a heck of a deal on a Blumo, now to see if my 7" wrists can handle it:
> 
> View attachment 3956130


You'll be fine, nice pickup. One of the only watched I actually "miss" owning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Retro 70s Seiko cushion case.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

lovely! great choice my friend 



blowfish89 said:


> Retro 70s Seiko cushion case.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

So I decided to try a Tudor again. I was tempted to go after a Pelagos again, but with my Kobold, I've got the tool watch covered.









(Picture borrowed from seller) 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an SKX007 inbound from the sales forum here. The price was too good. 
As justification, now I don't have to spend twice as much on that new-173, and can just get a new -A35 to get those cool retro square hour markers, and the seconds hand with properly placed meatball. 
So really, I saved myself $100. Yep. Uh-huh. 

As it's probably the most photographed watch on WUS, and I sure ain't Ansel Adams, I will refrain from hogging bandwidth with a yet another "...007.jpeg"


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> lovely! great choice my friend


Thanks, now thinking what strap would go with it..


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, now thinking what strap would go with it..


I'd say brown leather, maybe a rally. It goes with the vintage theme


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

By coincidence both arriving today, one delayed by customs the other expedited.










G2-015


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Really like the oris, is it one of the 40mm?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Really like the oris, is it one of the 40mm?


Man up and get the 43.
Here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/cant-find-any-pics-oris-aquis-gray-orange-accents-1824202.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Really like the oris, is it one of the 40mm?


It is the bigger Aquis....43mm I think.

web pics


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia, you should wear it no problem

my 6,7" wrist 





















Seppia said:


> Really like the oris, is it one of the 40mm?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> Seppia, you should wear it no problem
> 
> my 6,7" wrist


I love it! Wear it in good health

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I love it! Wear it in good health
> 
> personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


Thanks mate, I'll follow your blog


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just ordered the Steinhart OVM v2, I know it is not very popular compared to the first model, but I actually like it. Will see if I like it I person or not!

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

OVM v2 is a beautiful watch, IMHO the differences from v1 are minimal



the_watchier said:


> Just ordered the Steinhart OVM v2, I know it is not very popular compared to the first model, but I actually like it. Will see if I like it I person or not!
> 
> personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just preordered the Karlskrona Baltic Shield in Anthracite Grey too - completely enabled by the other preorderers from this thread - hadn't even wanted a new watch but this one looks like a real bargain and a great looking watch. Now I really must start to sell a few to get my equilibrium back.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Was not looking for a watch but stumbled on a (NOS) Spork which was just lying there at a juweler. A bit of a suprise seeing it there because this model is discontinued since 2011 and sought after 
Got a great deal so should have it very soon.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Alpha MilSub:


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just bought this Oris Aquis Titan (Titanium) Small Second Hand used from Rob at Toppers today. I should have it on Tues.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

the pre-order for the Magrette Vantage Bronze is finalizing, I payed the last tranche few minutes ago so I guess it should be on air in a few days

pic stolen from Oceanic Time


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Very nice!


thank you mate, only thing I'm not so convinced about is crown position/shape
for the rest I think it doesn't get much better then this if you are looking for a vintage bronze watch


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> the pre-order for the Magrette Vantage Bronze is finalizing, I payed the last tranche few minutes ago so I guess it should be on air in a few days
> 
> pic stolen from Oceanic Time


I love it! Unfortunately at nearly 54mm it's going to be way big for my 6.75" wrist. Can't wait to see your in the flesh pics!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

BCDake said:


> I love it! Unfortunately at nearly 54mm it's going to be way big for my 6.75" wrist. Can't wait to see your in the flesh pics!


Shouldn't be that bad, diameter is 44 and 54 is lug to lug distance


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> the pre-order for the Magrette Vantage Bronze is finalizing, I payed the last tranche few minutes ago so I guess it should be on air in a few days
> 
> pic stolen from Oceanic Time


Cool. I have had the same brown dial Vantage on preorder for months but no recent communication :-( Did u get an email ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> Shouldn't be that bad, diameter is 44 and 54 is lug to lug distance


That's pretty big.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Just ordered the Steinhart OVM v2, I know it is not very popular compared to the first model, but I actually like it. Will see if I like it I person or not!
> 
> personal blog: Watchier and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


Nice. Don't think I've seen the v2. Got a pic?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jsj11 said:


> Just preordered the Karlskrona Baltic Shield in Anthracite Grey too - completely enabled by the other preorderers from this thread - hadn't even wanted a new watch but this one looks like a real bargain and a great looking watch. Now I really must start to sell a few to get my equilibrium back.


Congrats. It'll be the micro deal of the year IMHO  I can't ask for it. I'm a sucker for grey dials.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. I have had the same brown dial Vantage on preorder for months but no recent communication :-( Did u get an email ?


Yes I received a mail last Saturday
But for some reason my account placed that mail in the advertising/promotions section
I discovered the mail from Magrette by chance when I was doing some clean up


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. I'll have to check my junk folder. I never do and may have 1000's of emails in it 


mdsaitto said:


> Yes I received a mail last Saturday
> But for some reason my account placed that mail in the advertising/promotions section
> I discovered the mail from Magrette by chance when I was doing some clean up


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I'll have to check my junk folder. I never do and may have 1000's of emails in it


Junk folder was the term I was looking for 
Let me know if you find the damn mail

And let's also hope the Vantage is not too chunky for my wrist


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Headed my way from Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Inbound from Germany. Pretty photo shamelessly pirated. |>


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

aw man...you are killing me
this is one of my wild dreams



Radar1 said:


> Inbound from Germany. Pretty photo shamelessly pirated. |>
> 
> View attachment 4042474


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Will some pics help when that chunk of submarine steel lands? 



mdsaitto said:


> aw man...you are killing me
> this is one of my wild dreams


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Will some pics help when that chunk of submarine steel lands?


It'll be a sweet death for sure, considering the quality of your pics 

Is it the tegimented or "regular" one?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> It'll be a sweet death for sure, considering the quality of your pics
> 
> Is it the tegimented or "regular" one?


Regular one. Around $300 cheaper and from what I have read the standard steel is pretty robust as is.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Regular one. Around $300 cheaper and from what I have read the standard steel is pretty robust as is.


You bet it, it is goddamn submarine steel!
I'm curious about the lume, wasn't able to form a clear opinion about that


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Inbound from Germany. Pretty photo shamelessly pirated. |>
> 
> View attachment 4042474


I think I had one of those must-have-it moments. Maybe the Oris Aquis gray/orange can take a backseat for this, what say mdsaitto ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> You bet it, it is goddamn submarine steel!
> I'm curious about the lume, wasn't able to form a clear opinion about that


I have heard from a very reliable source that it is not stellar, but passable. I can live with that given all the other great features and the insane design. |>


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I think I had one of those must-have-it moments. Maybe the Oris Aquis gray/orange can take a backseat for this, what say mdsaitto ?


Oh c'mon you! It's your fault if I have purchased that awesome gray/orange Aquis
Don't twist the knife in the wound


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I think I had one of those must-have-it moments. Maybe the Oris Aquis gray/orange can take a backseat for this, what say mdsaitto ?


Easy for me, as I have an Aquis date in black already. You can only ignore the U1 for so long and then everything breaks down. Like getting sucked into a black hole maybe.

The competitor was a Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Chrono. That decision went right down to the wire.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Easy for me, as I have an Aquis date in black already. You can only ignore the U1 for so long and then everything breaks down. Like getting sucked into a black hole maybe.
> 
> The competitor was a Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Chrono. That decision went right down to the wire.


After it arrives, will you please compare the bracelets on the Oris Aquis and the Sinn U1, and tell me which you think is better. I think it may come down to that finally.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> After it arrives, will you please compare the bracelets on the Oris Aquis and the Sinn U1, and tell me which you think is better. I think it may come down to that finally.


Absolutely. The Aquis bracelet may be tough to beat, but I am sure the U1 is no slouch either. The bracelet on my Aquis was professionally brushed, making it that much nicer IMO.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Absolutely. The Aquis bracelet may be tough to beat, but I am sure the U1 is no slouch either. The bracelet on my Aquis was professionally brushed, making it that much nicer IMO.


that brushed bracelet is a winner indeed


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Orient Today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

First model acquired in two colours. |>


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Maratac SR-1 just purchased from Demo ... ahhh, the agony of the wait. Will update with photos once it lands on Saturday.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> First model acquired in two colours. |>
> 
> View attachment 4055010


You are on a roll!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> You are on a roll!


Unfortunately, yes. Manic at times. Lol. :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Unfortunately, yes. Manic at times. Lol. :-!


I'm like you, I know the feeling, financially hard when the roll doesn't stop :-d


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> First model acquired in two colours. |>
> 
> View attachment 4055010


It seems like we have very similar tastes 
I love this one as well

Maybe I should try to sell one of my kidneys and buy the U1 and the DS Action Diver


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I'm like you, I know the feeling, financially hard when the roll doesn't stop :-d


Yes, too often a very steep hill and no brakes. :rodekaart


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> It seems like we have very similar tastes
> I love this one as well
> 
> Maybe I should try to sell one of my kidneys and buy the U1 and the DS Action Diver


Yes, known as good taste. Perhaps a reasonable option on the organ. On eBay to highest bidder?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, known as good taste. Perhaps a reasonable option on the organ. On eBay to highest bidder?


Good taste? I like to think so 

No problem in selling a kidney, I have two. Too much redundancy for my taste

I guess eBay is a good option but I have to clarify to bidders about no return policy


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kidney should at least get you a Pelagos


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Kidney should at least get you a Pelagos


I knew it was a great plan


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> I knew it was a great plan


Noooo a kydney shot get me a pelagos and a classic chrono! Not less than that 😀


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Noooo a kydney shot get me a pelagos and a classic chrono! Not less than that 😀


It's getting better and better


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

hopefully shipping soon - guessing it wont get into my hands till next week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> First model acquired in two colours. |>
> 
> View attachment 4055010


That's an awesome watch. Punches well above its weight 
Congrats


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After months of wanting and waiting, finally this! Shogun is on the way.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

This one just landed, but I can't open the box for a few more days.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeKing said:


> This one just landed, but I can't open the box for a few more days.
> 
> View attachment 4123553


Congratulations Joe, what an exquisite watch! You've gone very big very fast. I'm still stuck with my Damasko and Sinn.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations Joe, what an exquisite watch! You've gone very big very fast. I'm still stuck with my Damasko and Sinn.


Those are two great brands to be stuck with


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations Joe, what an exquisite watch! You've gone very big very fast. I'm still stuck with my Damasko and Sinn.


Thanks. You own 2 very nice watches my friend. I know because I also own the same Damasko as you.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> After months of wanting and waiting, finally this! Shogun is on the way.


Just saw this. Congrats! Great watch that you will love. |>


----------



## JMacD87 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone, first time posting here. Just pulled the trigger on this 1965 Hamilton Aquadate "Cape Horn" Super Compressor. Caught the super compressor bug a while back and have been looking for the perfect watch to scratch that itch ever since. Just finalized the deal and will hopefully have it on my wrist by the middle of next week!

























Something tells me this won't be my last vintage diver.....


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What a cool piece, congrats


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Not technically in the air yet but on order! Hopefully it won't take too long...


----------



## JMacD87 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Seppia, I'm excited for it to land in my mailbox (and struggling not to search for what's next in the meantime)!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

JMacD87 said:


> Thanks Seppia, I'm excited for it to land in my mailbox (and struggling not to search for what's next in the meantime)!


Many of us have the same issue, I can totally relate


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Many of us have the same issue, I can totally relate


Oh how true! Shogun on the way and can't get the one I almost bought off my mind.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy mailbox visit today!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun just arrived. Put it on a Heuerville Mil Green strap I had just so I could wear it right now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Needed an inexpensive qz diver


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

julywest said:


> Needed an inexpensive qz diver
> 
> View attachment 4157266


What happened to scurfa lol ?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Aegir CD-2 grey dial. Still stuck in customs in California. Hopefully will arrive next week.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought my collection was complete.
Evidently, it's not quite there yet.
Dagaz Typhoon T II Pacific Blue ' in transit '.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> What happened to scurfa lol ?


Well you know I like scurfa. Owned 1. Have a wus friend getting one. 
But the cw qz at $340 just seems like better deal to me.

Yes I know you were kidding


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko SBDX001 ("Marine Master 300")


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> Aegir CD-2 grey dial. Still stuck in customs in California. Hopefully will arrive next week.


Does not happen a lot with Fedex any more, but from time to time


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Not really up in the air, more like "just ordered and soon up in the air".

Deep Blue Sea Ram 45mm

*Details*

*Movement: *Swiss Movement Ronda 715 Quartz
*Movement Country of Origin: *Switzerland
*Case Measurements: *45mm
*Case Thickness: *16mm
*Crystal: *Sapphire
*Crown: *Screw Down
*Strap: *Silicone Rubber
*Strap Measurements: *9-1/2" L x 24mm W
*Clasp: *Buckle
*Maximum Wrist Size:* 8-1/2"
*Water Resistance: *50 ATM - 500 Meters - 165 Feet
*Weight: *5 oz
*Model Numbers: *
Black: SEAWBLKBLKQTZ 
Black/Orange: SEAWBLKORGQTZ 
Blue: SEAWBLUEQTZ 
Orange: SEAWHTORGQTZ 
Red: SEAWHTREDQTZ
*Watch Country of Origin: *Japan
*Additional Information: *This watch comes packaged with a zippered case and instruction and warranty information.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JoeKing said:


> This one just landed, but I can't open the box for a few more days.
> 
> View attachment 4123553


Congrats on a great watch!!
I love mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Oris Aquis 40mm


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

This should be here Friday. Thanks to Cobia for his endless praise of the SUN series. Pic lifted from Google...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one:









Not in the air yet though.

Bucket list:
Buy a watch with a Z.R.C. style case ........ check!
Buy a white diver ......... check!
Buy a 2000m diver ......... check!


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

merl said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre-ordered the same..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

merl said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black one for me on order.


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow those are stunning in both colors! I may be on the hunt now.....Thanks...


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

I want an IWC Aquatimer Chrono, just not sure what model yet. I really like the Galapagos, however I kind of want to stay away from DLC... Tough choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

1 of 10







will be meeting 1of 70  Friday or Saturday...


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Silicon is incoming.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

IPA said:


> View attachment 4203482


usually I don't dig homages but this one looks soooooooo sweet
congratulations for the awesome purchase


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

You love some orange dials in your stable, do you? 
just kidding buddy, congrats for the upcoming Doxa (love the Squale as well) it's just killer
and if I well remember it's one of your grail watches

cheers
Mario



E8ArmyDiver said:


> 1 of 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

IPA said:


> View attachment 4203482


Sharp. Saw this one yesterday and a Soprod engine too. |>


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger! Pic from WUS


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> You love some orange dials in your stable, do you?
> just kidding buddy, congrats for the upcoming Doxa (love the Squale as well) it's just killer
> and if I well remember it's one of your grail watches
> 
> ...


BIG TIME!Orange has been my favorite color since I was a wee lad.My first car was Orange & my latest car is Orange!I figure with the Squale & Doxa I should never want another Orange watch!PVD/Yellow is next...


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

Got a seiko sumo and a Helios Tropic Blue in the air at the moment. Eagerly waiting their arrival


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

As fast as Jeep99Dad can send it out to me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IPA said:


> View attachment 4203482


I got the email the other day and so want to give it a go  it's A beauty!! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mekenical said:


>


Awesome and rare. What a great deal Chris offered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> As fast as Jeep99Dad can send it out to me.


Ah ah! I literally just packed it and took care of shipping on line  Dropping it off at the PO tomorrow 
Email on the way soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah! I literally just packed it and took care of shipping on line  Dropping it off at the PO tomorrow
> Email on the way soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Can-not-wait. Thanks for everything!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> As fast as Jeep99Dad can send it out to me.


Hey congrats my friend, this is a great pick up, you really surprised me


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> Hey congrats my friend, this is a great pick up, you really surprised me


Frankly, this was the only one I could swing by without attracting attention from SWMBO (its just another Seiko!).


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Frankly, this was the only one I could swing by without attracting attention from SWMBO (its just another Seiko!).


good call, the Shogun easily passes under the radar
awesome watch nonetheless


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> As fast as Jeep99Dad can send it out to me.


Congrats and knew it would sell fast. Loving mine!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> As fast as Jeep99Dad can send it out to me.


Good choice of Shogun and seller. |>


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mekenical said:


>


Great watch and great offer !

But the white date wheel kills it for me....


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Not my pic, obviously but it's a great one. I'm chomping at the bit for this one and it's stuck at NY ISC right now.









And the real pic of it with a HUGE thanks to Radar1!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Aquadive landing Friday


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Seiko SBDX011 ("Emperor Tuna") should be here late next week or early the week following. Can't wait. My dive watch addiction started with Seiko and has come full circle.


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

C. Ward C60 Pro 600 in White/Black with bracelet.......


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jack @ IWW sent me this quick pic after he told me he was done DLC coating my Paradive.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

EHV said:


> Not my pic, obviously but it's a great one. I'm chomping at the bit for this one and it's stuck at NY ISC right now.
> 
> View attachment 4217482
> 
> ...


Always happy to help, my friend. It's a gorgeous watch that has taken a big step up on the hit list. |>


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

This beauty:









Supposedly shipping today and due to arrive Monday. Opted for the orange minute hand and titanium bracelet. Can't wait!


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Always lumed up...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I ordered one of these. I waned to get in on the MKII but never won their lottery. Like the Steinhart but this one appeals more to me so I thought I give it a go. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great looking piece. 
On a side tangent, I find the fact of having to participate in a lottery to be allowed to buy a homage watch pretty impressive.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

^no long wait or crazy price (for me anyways) either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one is coming. Long time eyeing for one but never pulled the trigger. Saw a deal today which I couldn't pass. 42mm with the old bezel.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

krmarq2015 said:


> This should be here Friday. Thanks to Cobia for his endless praise of the SUN series. Pic lifted from Google...
> 
> View attachment 4194594


Landed!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

krmarq2015 said:


> Landed!
> 
> View attachment 4231714


Congrats and wear it in good health
This watch is just bada$$, awesome dial and awesome case
And it's also GMT, what not to like!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Malice 146 said:


> I ordered one of these. I waned to get in on the MKII but never won their lottery. Like the Steinhart but this one appeal more to me so I thought I give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is tempting me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Got this in route.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Prometheus Piranha Yellow, pic courtesy of Prometheus website:


----------



## Wilson Wee (May 12, 2015)

just ordered this couple of day ago. heard their shipping was not very impressive. i guess i have to wait for a while to have this on my wrist.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Technically not in the air yet but pre-ordered one of the $750 early bird deals. Still trying to decide between the MEG V1 and the MEG V5.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Not really in the air yet, will have to wait a while...
> Thanks Corey for helping


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

can you believe it? I hope so, because I don't 
in the air hopefully tomorrow thanks to an awesome WUS member


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Uhhh <3
Congrats!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bellissimo Mario, you did it ! I tried it on today and it was lovely, but I'm using the Shogun as my primary dive watch for the next 2-3 months at least.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Uhhh <3
> Congrats!





blowfish89 said:


> Bellissimo Mario, you did it ! I tried it on today and it was lovely, but I'm using the Shogun as my primary dive watch for the next 2-3 months at least.


thanks for the support buddies, quite an achievement for me indeed. Luckily enough I followed advice from WUS community to buy the seller, that in my case is a real gentleman

blowfish, honestly I think that Shogun is a superb watch, I like everything about it


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

ndrenfro said:


> Got a seiko sumo and a Helios Tropic Blue in the air at the moment. Eagerly waiting their arrival


Got back from vacation and was happy to see the Blue Seiko Sumo waiting for me! Still waiting on that Halios Tropik SS. But in the mean time picked up a Halios Delfin and Hexa F74 . I know...i know...pictures forthcoming.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Swiss Quarts....$99.24 on evine today:


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Grabbing my first Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer! Excited I don't have many brown faced watches! (Pic from the seller!)


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

Just ordered a blue faced Zixen Trimix 1000 should be here by end of the week. Psyched!


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

ndrenfro said:


> Got back from vacation and was happy to see the Blue Seiko Sumo waiting for me! Still waiting on that Halios Tropik SS. But in the mean time picked up a Halios Delfin and Hexa F74 . I know...i know...pictures forthcoming.


The Halios Tropik SS Blue arrived today . And here's a family shot.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Picked this one up tonight off of the Bay brand new. I'm excited been wanting this one for a while but Deep Blue and Evine never had the right price on it. It should be here in a few days, can't wait to size it and get it on the wrist.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Couldn't resist the fathers day sale


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one is on its way home, should be here next week


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> can you believe it? I hope so, because I don't
> in the air hopefully tomorrow thanks to an awesome WUS member


Well done, my friend! |>


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Well done, my friend! |>


thanks my friend
so what's your next purchase? you know, just to plan my next purchase


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> thanks my friend
> so what's your next purchase? you know, just to plan my next purchase


Still under consideration! Feel free to further enable by bouncing ideas around.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Still under consideration! Feel free to further enable by bouncing ideas around.


what about this?

OceanicTime: T•a•c•t•i•c•o ANKO for ClubOkieS


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

After five Doxas, I was lured back into the fold by the MkII version of the 1200T, which features a true BOR bracelet. I thought I'd be getting it this month, but it looks like it probably won't be shipped until July or August. This Caribbean looks great, but I'll be getting another Sharkhunter.








Contributed photo


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> what about this?
> 
> OceanicTime: T•a•c•t•i•c•o ANKO for ClubOkieS


Saw that one a couple of days ago. Looks pretty nice for sure. |>


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Due to a bizzare situation, I have two of the same watch coming in, the first one (arrived) will be returned to eBay. The second one (keeper) arrives tomorrow.









In case, you couldn't guess this is the watch - took a lot of thought, and my last purchase for a while. I have a perfect 7-watch core collection now, and some fun ones


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Due to a bizzare situation, I have two of the same watch coming in, the first one (arrived) will be returned to eBay. The second one (keeper) arrives tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have always like that one. The four hands is the one to get since it has the ETA movement (to own an Eterna with anything other than the movement that they created in it just doesn't seem right). Congrats!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

CM HUNTER said:


> Have always like that one. The four hands is the one to get since it has the ETA movement (to own an Eterna with anything other than the movement that they created in it just doesn't seem right). Congrats!


Thanks CM Hunter. I'll post pics after I get the watch in.
If anyone else in interested in knowing a reliable eBay seller for Eterna (they are hard to find), please PM me.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Carlos just sent me shipping conf on my black dial Piranha!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rec'd my ship notice for my newest incoming.....Now I have something that will handle my 8k deep hot tub


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

wow man, this is just beyond awesome! I'm speechless



blowfish89 said:


> Due to a bizzare situation, I have two of the same watch coming in, the first one (arrived) will be returned to eBay. The second one (keeper) arrives tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> wow man, this is just beyond awesome! I'm speechless


thought I'd surprise you again


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> thought I'd surprise you again


I'm amazed indeed. Man this watch is incredibly gorgeous


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hopefully on Tuesday,


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

I needed something with Indiglo...going to put it on a black Obris Morgan isofrane style strap...what do you think for a cheapy?


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Its a fantastic beater for the summer..it's light and takes a beating. I was surprised to get a compliment with the mesh strap on. Here's mine




beached said:


> I needed something with Indiglo...going to put it on a black Obris Morgan isofrane style strap...what do you think for a cheapy?
> 
> View attachment 4321745


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

zumzum5150 said:


> Its a fantastic beater for the summer..it's light and takes a beating. I was surprised to get a compliment with the mesh strap on. Here's mine


What model no. is that?


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Model #T2N533

QUOTE=knightRider;17107441]What model no. is that?[/QUOTE]


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Oris 47mm Titan inbound for me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Landeron compressor will be shipped tomorrow from France. Very excited about it










Seller's pic

Instagram: the_watchier
& watchier.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Landeron compressor will be shipped tomorrow from France. Very excited about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have this one in the air









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have this one in the air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing looking one! Congrats.

Instagram: the_watchier
& watchier.com


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have this one in the air


Geez, Brice ... you're _10,000_ posts ahead of me? o|


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks great with the mesh band - thanks!



zumzum5150 said:


> Its a fantastic beater for the summer..it's light and takes a beating. I was surprised to get a compliment with the mesh strap on. Here's mine


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pics up on f2.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

My second go at this watch. Should land tomorrow. Here's a pic of my first from 3 years ago.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Pics up on f2.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html


That is beautiful!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

The latest in my ongoing quest for a summer watch. (Photo from Watch Report):


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> That is beautiful!


Thanks!

Many of you also asked me for pics of the Stowa 1938, they are now up on f36 - https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/up-close-stowa-1938-[pics]-2028161.html Not a diver.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> The latest in my ongoing quest for a summer watch. (Photo from Watch Report):
> 
> View attachment 4337465


I'm assuming we will soon see it on F29


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

aaaand it landed 

didn't have time to size the bracelet so I put it on Iso, nice fit I say
quick dirty shots


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This just in 30 minutes ago


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> The latest in my ongoing quest for a summer watch. (Photo from Watch Report):
> 
> View attachment 4337465


If only the rotating bezel had a little more information on it it would be perfect 

Jokes aside it looks great, but seriously what is the bezel for? I'm curious.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seppia said:


> If only the rotating bezel had a little more information on it it would be perfect
> 
> Jokes aside it looks great, but seriously what is the bezel for? I'm curious.


It's a non-decompression bezel: http://www.jennywatches.com/non-decompression-bezel.htm


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

It's not in the air anymore


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My Hirsch Accent arrived and IMO this is the best dive strap ever - as SDGenius says, 'infinitely comfortable'. Very well suited to a titanium/lighter/not-too-thick watch.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I have this Moray Vintage Brown on the way from TonyD! (His photo!)


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

And now it is in the air! Will arrive Thursday according to the shipping notice I received late last night from Clemens. Really looking forward to seeing this one in the flesh...



kscarrol said:


> Not technically in the air yet but on order! Hopefully it won't take too long...
> 
> View attachment 4131689
> View attachment 4131697


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Needed a beater so I ordered this.








Pic taken from Internet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This guy, but on mesh. (Factory pic.)


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

One of these,


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

After receiving a Maranez Rawai last week (awesomest watch by the way) I just pulled the trigger on an Ocean 1 Vintage Military five minutes ago. I hope I did the right thing and it wasn't just the whisky coercing me.








random pic from the interwebz


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Surprise


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> One of these,


I love the style of the Super Kontiki 1973 and with some of the reasonable prices I've seen some of them going for lately, I would've snagged one if it didn't resemble a watch I already own.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> After receiving a Maranez Rawai last week (awesomest watch by the way) I just pulled the trigger on an Ocean 1 Vintage Military five minutes ago. I hope I did the right thing and it wasn't just the whisky coercing me.
> 
> View attachment 4433970
> 
> random pic from the interwebz


I did the same last month? Very impulse buy! At the beginning I was turned off by the dial color, but frankly speaking after the first couple of days it started to grow on me, it became my favorite one. I really like it and I keep it on for weeks! Have it one for the last 3 weeks at least! I belive you will love it too. Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I did the same last month? Very impulse buy! (...) I belive you will love it too. Wear it in good health


Thanks, can't wait! I think I will really like it too. I hope the shipping will be OK, heard some negative stories, but perhaps that was only with overseas shipping. Assuming it ships from Germany, there's only 2-3 countries between them and me


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

￼









Big brown truck scheduled to drop it off tomorrow.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Fedex says out for delivery! Should be here soon...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Had this new NATO for my Blue Ray in the mail until today.....I think it looks great


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

RGM 300 w/ bracelet and white MOP dial, due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well if I can sell the 2 watches I have listed there is a Borealis I have had my eyes on.


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

A non-Swiss non-Legend Typhoon that I found for less than 50 dollars.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

And here it is! Sorry for the crappy iPhone picture, it's all I have... Dial is listed as silver on the website but it's a matte silver so it looks more grey in real life. Very pleased! Wore the leather strap for a while but switched to the rubber strap. Have not tackled sizing the bracelet yet...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ChuckW said:


> RGM 300 w/ bracelet and white MOP dial, due to arrive tomorrow.


Wow, Chuck that's a great choice, I can't wait to see the pictures when it arrives!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sinn U1 arrived


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Currently waiting on my Squale 50 Atmos Black/SS/Domed

Gotta wait until this deployment is over to have it on my wrist though!


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Just arrived, my less than $50 200m beater from Swiss Legend. First impressions are it's a decent watch for the small price tag. Solid build, comfy strap and nice coloring.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

My first diver. Being carefully packaged for its voyage to me. 










Once it arrives, I'll have to wait until my birthday next Monday to open it...! Argh!

-C.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Kalmar 2 on its way from Germany


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> H2O Kalmar 2 on its way from Germany


What combo this time around Ken ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> What combo this time around Ken ?


Robin Egg Blue dial, black/orange handset, SS 15 sec Bezel.


----------



## alexrocky (Jun 16, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage red is now on its way from Germany 







Not looking forward to the impending $100 of tax, however.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

alexrocky said:


> Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage red is now on its way from Germany
> View attachment 4499906
> 
> Not looking forward to the impending $100 of tax, however.


If you are in the USA, it will be under 20 dollars. Canada is pretty @#$%^ up.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Right now just a Scurfa D1 Silicon. I do have a Steinhart O1 GMT Red/Blue that is supposed to ship in 4-5 days according to an e-mail I received yesterday.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

alexrocky said:


> Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage red is now on its way from Germany
> View attachment 4499906
> 
> Not looking forward to the impending $100 of tax, however.


The pic is really reassuring


----------



## alexrocky (Jun 16, 2015)

Duty is 5% and HST (sales tax) is 15%, so... in total 20% of my $490 watch


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

alexrocky said:


> Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage red is now on its way from Germany
> View attachment 4499906
> 
> Not looking forward to the impending $100 of tax, however.


Let's hope that won't cause any delays 

Speaking of which, I ordered the OVM on the 24th and I still haven't got any shipping information or anything. Are they usually this "efficient" at Steinhart?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Steinhart recently had a note on the website apologizing for extra delays. Ordinarily, you would be waiting 10-12 days before getting tracking info but now, it may take a bit longer.
I don't think that the note is on the site anymore but still, you may experience greater a delay than normal.  No worries though, your watch will turn up just fine. 



MrCairo said:


> Let's hope that won't cause any delays
> 
> Speaking of which, I ordered the OVM on the 24th and I still haven't got any shipping information or anything. Are they usually this "efficient" at Steinhart?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Might be related to German mail strikes: http://postandparcel.info/65865/new...esh-talks-as-deutsche-post-strike-rumbles-on/


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

EHV said:


> Steinhart recently had a note on the website apologizing for extra delays. Ordinarily, you would be waiting 10-12 days before getting tracking info but now, it may take a bit longer.
> I don't think that the note is on the site anymore but still, you may experience greater a delay than normal. No worries though, your watch will turn up just fine.


Just FYI: Customer service at Steinhart just informed me that much of the staff is stricken by a flu epidemic at the moment and they have some delay in processing orders -- they are sending out shipments today that were paid on 22-23 June, so there'll be an extra 2-3 working days delay on top of their normal processing time.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Might be related to German mail strikes: Union demands fresh talks as Deutsche Post strike rumbles on « Post & Parcel


I believe they use FedEx, so that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## alexrocky (Jun 16, 2015)

EHV said:


> Steinhart recently had a note on the website apologizing for extra delays. Ordinarily, you would be waiting 10-12 days before getting tracking info but now, it may take a bit longer.
> I don't think that the note is on the site anymore but still, you may experience greater a delay than normal. No worries though, your watch will turn up just fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, my order shipped today (shipping label created yesterday) and I got a payment notice on June 15th.

If you're ordering now, I'd expect a 3 week-ish wait for shipping information.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well it isn't exactly in the air as I just ordered it but hopefully is tomorrow


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Great news is my wife just sent me a text saying my Scurfa D1 Silicon was delivered! Now the torture of working the rest of the day before I get to rip open the box/tube :-|


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

This one is inbound...seller's pics 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Didn't need it but for $97 BNIB from a reputable online retailer...I couldn't pass it up


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

"I can barely wait" would be somewhat of an understatement.








(from the internetz)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I could contain myself no longer! :


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

An sbbn017 tuna to match my 015. 
Really dislike the new model hands and want to make sure I grab a pair before they're all gone


----------



## RPrats (Sep 11, 2007)

O1V today, Korsbek yesterday....


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Should be here Friday


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

This is on the way...


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

Should be here next week.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just landed!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Technically not in the air but has been ordered. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Portugal is a long ways away....should be here Friday


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Couldn't pass up the relatively low price even though I fear the L2L is going to be too much for me.


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

This happened! Will be here on Monday!!


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Should be here Friday. My first cushion case and I can't wait


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a custom Enzo Mechana in the air. I believe it is being delivered via hot air balloon. By my calculations, if it takes 80 days to go around the world, my watch is on it's 13th trip around the world. 

Since I have ordered my watch, I have; graduated from college, gotten married, son has moved away from home, learned how to make watches, made my own watch, started watch company, our two dogs have died, my hair has turned grey.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My Borealis is on US soil ❤


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

In spite of all of the negative comments, something about the look of the Helson Bronze Porthole called to me. So, it is in the air.

Ron


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

ronr9286t said:


> In spite of all of the negative comments, something about the look of the Helson Bronze Porthole called to me. So, it is in the air.
> 
> Ron


Who cares what anyone else thinks. If you like it, that's all that matters. ;-)


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just came in today. I can't decide if I love it or hate it


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

I had to sacrifice some nice pieces to get this one. Not sure where to post this. Technically it's a diver, sports watch. It's on the FedEx next day to be delivered Friday. I am super excited. This will give me the Rolex Explorer 2 Polar 216570 and the AP diver as my 2 amigos.

I borrowed the pic from the intraweb.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I know, definitely not a diver but I couldn't resist. I wanted something a little dressier. I found this Junghans Max Bill homage on a thread on the Affordable Watch Forum. I love the unbranded dial ;-). In the pictures, the finishing looks pretty good considering the all in price of around $200. It also has a Miyota 9015. I went ahead and ordered it on engtaobao.com. It was a rather convoluted process but I think I succeeded. I'll post pictures when I get it. Cheers.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Two recently landed:

Last week: Seiko SARB017
Friday: Dagez Typhoon II

In the stable:

Squale 1521 on shark mesh
Marathon TSAR
Precista PSR 18Q

The SARB I have been considering for many years, I decided to get the 017 now for two reasons: USD vs. Japanese dollar exchange is favorable, and I really regret selling two other SARB's that were later discontinued (059 and 021). So, in case Seiko discontinues the 017, I decided to get one. The reason I had bought the other two and not the 017 is I ranked the 017 #3 in the line. Now, having it in person, I realize I should have ranked it perhaps #1. Pictures cannot do it justice. It's keeper, and I'll never sell it. 

The Typhoon I bought on a whim, having been becoming more interested in watches with a story, and finding the Seiko 6105 and 6309 more attractive over time. But to find either, and not get ripped off is very hard, I think, for the novice. There are many scams, as well as having the knowledge to pick one in the right condition for restoration. Could not find a place selling restored. Seems like a very expensive project, all in. So I started looking at homages. After looking at the options, I decided on the Typhoon, and was surprised to find some ready to ship on Dagga's site. I saw one I like, 2 left, and decided on impulse to take it, after reading how they can disappear fast. 

I went back and forth on buyers regret all the time it was in transit. It came Thursday, and I landed Friday AM on a red eye, so it was home when I got there. The packaging and Hong Kong label snuck it past the CFO (my wife), who it seems assumed it was not a watch (never bough one from there... I was not so lucky with the Seiko from Chino). 

The Typhoon in person is what I expected. As we say in the marketing business, a phrase coined by the company I worked for many years, the "first moment of truth" met my expectations. Some have commented that the bezel on Dagez's watches is "like butter". I do not agree: it's so thin, and the case so wide, my fat fingers find it hard to grip enough to turn it. Looking closely, IMHO, the groves in the coin edge are upside down, and should be at the top. Now the CROWN is like butter. It is far and away the best crown I have ever owned. I am especially appreciative after my Squale 1521, which is tricky, sensitive, and does not have that springy "pop". That's 100% Squale's fault, as I have had other watches with the same movement that do not have that problem.

The watch lives up to all expectations in terms of finish, fit and comfort, with one exception: the bracelet. 

The bracelet meets expectation on quality and finish. It's very well done. BUT the "H" links require that the width of any link removed is a bit wider than on most bracelets because of the small piece that sits inside the "H". You need to take 2 pieces out, and combined that are larger any other bracelet links I have owned. The result is that, on my wrist, I cannot get it 100%. I can get to a comfortable place, but just so, so that when it's hot and my wrist swells a fraction, it's just a tat too tight. Not so much that I can't wear it, but barely. 

I have tried adding and removing, and all the adjustments on the clasp. Either too loose all the time, and annoying loose when it's colder, or right at the edge of too tight. I may write to Jake for advice.

Also that's just my wrist. The bracelet is all its supposed to be, and one of the nicest I have owned.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Tried this on just over a week ago and had to have one! Dream is now reality...this *Pam 24 Submersible* will be on my wrist permanently next week. I can't wait!!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not in the air because it's already landed but my newest diver I picked up on a trade here on WUS.









Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

In the air today... along with a FFF dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one should land early/mid next week



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow Brice !

What a purchase !


I am looking forward to your thoughts and pics !


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Not a diver but since this is my home sub forum here's a pic of my Monaco on this fine Sunday!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's been a while since my last purchase.. Hopefully I will enjoy this one tomorrow.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8050 ( 1970 )


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still in Japan.
Photo stolen from the web


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a used SKX009 and am psyched but hope it keeps ok time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got a used SKX009 and am psyched but hope it keeps ok time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pop it open and do some regulating. It's capable of COSC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Took a chance.
Beautiful pic courtesy of AZFT.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Ball Engineer Master II Diver (stolen pic)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got a used SKX009 and am psyched but hope it keeps ok time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's no secret I like Seiko, and have 5 with the 7S26 movements, all of which keep great time. Now my Shogun with the so called improved 6R15, well not so much.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

SBBN035


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My Borealis is on ground but had been in customs for 5 days....what gives &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## NickVy (Nov 19, 2014)

Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EHV said:


> Took a chance.
> Beautiful pic courtesy of AZFT.


That model looks hot. Was on my list too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> It's no secret I like Seiko, and have 5 with the 7S26 movements, all of which keep great time. Now my Shogun with the so called improved 6R15, well not so much.


I had various watches with the 7S26 over the years including a SKx009 which was about 2 hours fast a day  not magnetized. My others were 20-30 seconds fast, which is not great by any means but acceptable to be for such a basic mvt and probably within or close to specs. If my new one is under 30 secs I'm good. 
My 6R15's were all good To great time keepers between 3 and 20 secs off a day. 
My impressions after owning many Rolex is that they are very inconsistent with regards to timekeeping including the MM300 with the non-regulated Gd Seiko mvt!!??(stupid to me especially for a 2k watch!!)
To me the Shogun represent la the best value in their line up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

City74 said:


> My Borealis is on ground but had been in customs for 5 days....what gives 😒


Feel your pain...my MM300 sat with Customs for 3 weeks.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well the Borealis got here....I really like it but gonna sell it. There is another diver from them I want even more. Anyways here is my Sea Diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I had various watches with the 7S26 over the years including a SKx009 which was about 2 hours fast a day  not magnetized. My others were 20-30 seconds fast, which is not great by any means but acceptable to be for such a basic mvt and probably within or close to specs. If my new one is under 30 secs I'm good.
> My 6R15's were all good To great time keepers between 3 and 20 secs off a day.
> My impressions after owning many Rolex is that they are very inconsistent with regards to timekeeping including the MM300 with the non-regulated Gd Seiko mvt!!??(stupid to me especially for a 2k watch!!)
> To me the Shogun represent la the best value in their line up.
> ...


I've been lucky with mine I guess. My Shogun seems to be 20-30 seconds fast a day. Was a little disappointed in that, considering the cost difference, as I expected better. Not a huge accuracy freak so that's fine with me, and prefer that to being slow.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brice's Shogun was excellent in timekeeping, only about +4-5 sec/d.


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

I ordered a Steinhart OVM some time ago, having no word from Steinhart, apart from the confirmation, I politely emailed them twice, on reception of their second reply, there quickly followed FedEx tracking number. 

I checked on the progress of the shipment on Monday, Munich to Paris, all good I thought. Nothing would happen from Paris on Tuesday due to the bank holiday. 

However, having checked again today it seems for some reason known only to the gods in the heavens and FedEx, my shipment has gone to Copenhagen where it appeared to spend the rest of the day! 

My apologies, to clarify at this point I live in Lyons, a 50 minute flight from Paris! 

At the last check, the estimated time for delivery, normally today before 18:00, has been changed to N/A, but the package has now returned to Germany, Cologne to be exact, where it has spent the entire day. 

I will check its progress, but need first to apologize to my Son, after insisting he spend the entire day at home to be sure not to miss the delivery. He already has eager eyes on my watch box! 

I am a patient person by nature, so will hope that things change tomorrow morning and hope that my new watch is indeed enjoying its own small 'European Tour' before re-joining its rightful owner here in Lyons!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This beauty from another forum. 
It will go to either my wife or my sister (it's 32mm). 
I love vintage heuers


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sadly my order for the Ball diver has fallen through due to discrepancies about the item. I've quickly gotten over it though by buying a used Grand Seiko SBGF019. Not strictly a diver but one of the few GS rated to 200m, plus it's blue! Borrowed pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I had a hole in my meager start up collection since I had sold my diver off (Borealis) so I was browsing this morning and...








I had a Deep Blue once for a short while and loved it, just didn't like the orange I decided on back then. Gonna give them another try. Got this on Evine for $125 and 6 payments of $20.89. I don't usually like making payments but with 0% interest why not


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Brice's Shogun was excellent in timekeeping, only about +4-5 sec/d.


Was? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

So. That nice tool is on its way to me....
My second Tuna


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Was?


Its in Australia now. I flipped it and bought Bradjhomes's Rado D-Star 200, just wanted something blue instead. Lets see how long this one lasts :-d


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Got this on the way.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This one is in my target!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Incoming grail. Now I'm done.










Pic stolen from web


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DrVenkman said:


> Incoming grail. Now I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Myman said:


> View attachment 4627970
> 
> Seiko 7005 8050 ( 1970 )


Myman...dood..that is hot. Yet another vintage Seiko design that should be brought back by Seiko.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

DrVenkman said:


> Incoming grail. Now I'm done.


The MM300 has a way of doing that. Now that I have mine, I'm mostly uninterested in chasing much else. (Of course, I still *needed* a black diver, so that's why I ordered the SBBN035, but after that, I'm likely good for some time. Probably. Maybe. Who knows. lol. )


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Its in Australia now. I flipped it and bought Bradjhomes's Rado D-Star 200, just wanted something blue instead. Lets see how long this one lasts :-d


Apparently, not very long. Because the Blue Pelagos review by Bulang and Sons is already making me twitch, I have to see that watch in person.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I really disliked the blue shade in the new pelagos, looks like a child's shiny toy


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not in the air, but just arrived. I've always wanted to try this one out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> I really disliked the blue shade in the new pelagos, looks like a child's shiny toy


Agreed! They blew it. They had an opportunity to make a great watch with a deep darker blue like some of the renderings folks has posted in anticpation of a blue Pelagos for a year. The wrong blue, unnecessary lines of text, lost 3o'clock lume marker and added thickness are all cons for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Agreed! They blew it. They had an opportunity to make a great watch with a deep darker blue like some of the renderings folks has posted in anticpation of a blue Pelagos for a year. The wrong blue, unnecessary lines of text, lost 3o'clock lume marker and added thickness are all cons for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Just arrived today - a Seamaster 2531.80! Unfortunately I have to wait to pick up some extra links tomorrow, but looks great!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Agreed! They blew it. They had an opportunity to make a great watch with a deep darker blue like some of the renderings folks has posted in anticpation of a blue Pelagos for a year. The wrong blue, unnecessary lines of text, lost 3o'clock lume marker and added thickness are all cons for me.


Good, I'll stick to my plans of getting an Aquis/Hydroconquest/U1 then


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

The Tudor North Flag is a lot more appealing to me than the new Pelagos. The case looks like something you'd see on a AP. feels like a more modern explorer, but with a 70s vibe as well.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Incoming grail. Now I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its pictures like this that will probably never allow me to sell my mm300.
Its not a perfect watch = but it looks oh so perfect in so many photos and I'm not stupid enough to think that flipping my second one could ever sound like a good idea.
It photographs and catches the light so well on the wrist that for me owning one is a must have.

hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Apparently, not very long. Because the Blue Pelagos review by Bulang and Sons is already making me twitch, I have to see that watch in person.


If the blue Pelagos turned you on that much, then stay with it. Don't let others opinions/criticisms of the watch deter you.

The lines of text doesn't stop people from buying a Rolex four liner, and the Tudor shows it's Rolex relations in doing so as well. The new Rolex Deep Sea models are the same way. A little 1/4 piece of marker missing... give me a break. And I'll gladly accept a little added thickness if the reason is that I'm paying $4000+ for an in-house movement instead of a common ETA. The color certainly is sportier than it is classy, but it's a Ti cased hardcore diver so it kinda adds up afaic.

Get what YOU like.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

CM HUNTER said:


> If the blue Pelagos turned you on that much, then stay with it. Don't let others opinions/criticisms of the watch deter you from what you like. The lines of text doesn't stop people from buying a Rolex four liner, and the Tudor shows it's Rolex relations in doing so as well. The new Rolex models are the same way. A little 1/4 piece of marker missing... give me a break. And I'll take a little added thickness if the reason is that I'm paying $4000 for an in-house movement instead of a common ETA. The color certainly is sportier than it is classy, but it's a Ti cased hardcore diver, so the color adds up to me. Get what YOU like.


Don't let what I post on the forum make you think what I actually think :-d
On the Pelagos, if I like the shade of blue and I can fund it, I will try my best to get it. If not then no. I can live with the rest of the issues.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

In Germany right now, but will reached my shore soon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems if you are Seiko fan it's inevitable that you end up with a Tuna. This one is on the way.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Eterna Monterey is in the air.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

My first Tuna. Can't wait! Pic from web:


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

It's so darn orange!








Pic from google


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sea Dragon in the air. Supposed to be landing tomorrow.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks very cool. 
Any additional news from Maria on the scorpionfish?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Grendel60 said:


> Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


This. I want one of these.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> This. I want one of these.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oris Aquis Maldives !!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jay at MCWW sent me these pics before he's mailing them tomorrow. Should be in my hands on Monday.

My mods were at his spa for Cerakote coating and reluming for the last four months.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Bought today from a fellow WUS member, will be inbound tomorrow. Thanks again, David! (Pic stolen from elsewhere, thanks to the original poster.)


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A couple have gone out and a couple of watches incoming. Only one is a diver though; a used Tudor Black Bay from Yahoo Japan. A bit of a gamble but the pics look fine to me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna landed today! Much better in person and since I'm loving Natos right now had to put one on it.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Not sure I can wait the 4-6 weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

A Pam 113 will be on my wrist Tuesday! My Panerai collection is expanding rapidly!

(Not my Pic!)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

The Emperor Tuna. Pic from web:


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Early '70s FELCA Seascoper III (44mm) 25j ETA 2788...

Currently with the lovely people at NZ Customs.
Just waiting on the letter requesting a donation to their Christmas Party Fund... :-d

















What it should look like...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hit hard by Tuna fever. Just ordered this as well. I've got some explaining to do to the missus.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

congrats mate, Maldivas looks so sweet!



blowfish89 said:


> Oris Aquis Maldives !!!


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally succumbed to the lure of the blue Atmos 50.

Coming on both the blue rubber and mesh; the latter almost certainly will be fitted immediately, and more than likely left on for much of the time.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

In the air


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Looks very cool.
> Any additional news from Maria on the scorpionfish?


Sorry Seppia, didn't see your post til now. Work is a little busy. You probably saw already, looks like we'll be getting final invoices for the Scorpionfish next week. WHoohoo!

Threw my Sea Dragon onto a grey zulu w/ orange stripe I had laying around today. I like it


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah man, can't wait!
Just in time for some diving hopefully early September. 
YAY!


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Just scored a grail from a fellow WUS member. Should be on its way tomorrow, and I can't wait to see it. Snared the pic from a Google search, so credit to the original photographer, whoever he or she may be. ;-)


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Always wanted to post on this thread well now I get to, I have a Citizen BN0150-61E en route. I would post a picture but can't seem to make it work from my iPhone : (

Dan


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Sea Dragon in the air. Supposed to be landing tomorrow.


Just beautiful!
May I ask You what is Your wrist size?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Not really in the air, since it's waiting for me at my in-laws' but I'll only have it Sunday evening:
Borealis SeaDragon white dial









pics credit: yelnats


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Hit hard by Tuna fever. Just ordered this as well. I've got some explaining to do to the missus.
> 
> View attachment 4790482


Three Tuna in a week..... Damm.
Welcome.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not in the air as this was a local deal but my new to me 70s PloProf









Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Woah, awesome!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> Hit hard by Tuna fever. Just ordered this as well. I've got some explaining to do to the missus.
> 
> View attachment 4790482


There's no use trying to explain. I'd just go straight to begging forgiveness...

Oh, and I have a Certina DS Action Diver in blue headed my way!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Rolex Submariner 18K/SS Serti Dial!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

1watchaholic said:


> Rolex Submariner 18K/SS Serti Dial!


You're starting to buy old-people-watches now (kidding) :-d


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> You're starting to buy old-people-watches now (kidding) :-d


Is mid forties old enough to wear this 'cause I'm in...
Stunning overall and uncommonly great gem use.

Respect


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

My offer on a pre-owned Seiko MM300 has been accepted, payment sent..................now the wait for the Japanese icon in the dive watch world.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

Citizen Promaster NY0040-09W. Waiting for it to get here from Hong Kong. I need it like a hole in head, and I think it'll be too big, but it looks like they're drying up so I thought I'd better get one.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just finished paying the difference for my Scorpionfish.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I just got the shipment notification


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Just got this from a private transaction. Super excited!


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

TACTICO ANKO


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

GDub said:


> TACTICO ANKO


I've read about this piece. Excellent purchase, sir. |>


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Couldn't resist getting a SBBN015 before there gone so in the air. Sellers pic








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

GDub said:


> TACTICO ANKO


GDub, I just put my deposit down on this too. I'm not sure what it is but I love this watch. Maybe it's the black and gold. I can' t wait to get it. Here's the version with the updated second hand.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Couldn't resist getting a SBBN015 before there gone so in the air. Sellers pic
> View attachment 4973921
> 
> 
> Sent via tin can and a string


Is there a cheaper Seiko diver with those hands ?


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Is there a cheaper Seiko diver with those hands ?


Not that I'm aware of. I'm sure you could source some tuna hands and make a mod.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Just finished paying the difference for my Scorpionfish.


Just got the shipping notification for mine, having paid the difference yesterday. So technically it's "in the air" now...


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you. I'm a helpless CREPAS fan.



bentfish said:


> I've read about this piece. Excellent purchase, sir. |>


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually prefer the updated second hand. We have approximately three months to wait for this bad boy. Very cool looking watch.


Jerry P said:


> GDub, I just put my deposit down on this too. I'm not sure what it is but I love this watch. Maybe it's the black and gold. I can' t wait to get it. Here's the version with the updated second hand.
> 
> View attachment 4974057


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Got it..........................


----------



## Samander09 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sommer


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Picture nicked from the web of course as I'm in Yorkshire and the MF is at Singapore airport.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

In-bound from New Zealand...Sinn U1 Roberto Türkis Limited Edition 1 of 50!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Tracking says this should come on Wednesday. b-)


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Landed

Very photogenic watch that is for sure...





















Family Shots


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

Seiko Grey Ghost coming from Japan, can't wait! Thanks kumagaya1987!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

My first automatic chronograph incoming:
2015 Aquaracer 300m


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My first Citizen. JDM variant Excalibur.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

A new addition to the Quartz Drive box thanks to a steal of a deal on fleabay.Due in tomorrow.


----------



## timedoctor (May 19, 2015)

My bronze Makara just landed and although it's not in the air yet, a bronze Megalodon has my name on it.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

In bound from No. Cal to So. Cal!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheap J Springs BBH103 blue dial diver for my summer vacation in September (if it arrives on time):


































And this to go with it:


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Probably won't be in the air for a little bit, but I paid for my Halios Delfin last week. Hopefully it'll be here early September.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

johneh said:


> Probably won't be in the air for a little bit, but I paid for my Halios Delfin last week. Hopefully it'll be here early September.


This and also this just landed...










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got one of these on its way to me from the U.S. of A. - Picture lifted from the internet as usual.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hopefully somewhere over the Arabian Sea or North Atlantic...









Pic lifted from seller.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Found a deal I couldn't resist









Pic lifted from hoppyjr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Found a deal I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! So he decided to sell it after all. That was a steal.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Should deliver tomorrow
*giggles*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Should deliver tomorrow
> *giggles*


Dibs


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

awesome!



Seppia said:


> Found a deal I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

(Picture borrowed from the internet)

Bought this from Europe. French postal service says it arrived in the USA Saturday. Who knows how long it will be before it shows up on my door step. I keep holding my breath saying "perhaps today is the day".


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> View attachment 5144914
> 
> 
> (Picture borrowed from the internet)
> ...


Awesome...you got the one I was trying to get a deal with off f29. You beat me buy 25 Euros  If you don't like it...let me know


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> View attachment 5144914
> 
> 
> (Picture borrowed from the internet)
> ...


Lovely piece. Only wish it was a tad bigger, but at 39mm it is more "authentic".


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one has landed. I can confirm that is a beautiful watch for the money (slightly > $200 USD). Shockingly nice at the price point. For anyone on the fence - jump off. Excellent grab 'n go. And yes, that is a machined and ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I've owned it and I confirm it's an excellent piece, especially for the money. 
Bracelet and particularly clasp are GREAT for the price, seiko should take note.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I've owned it and I confirm it's an excellent piece, especially for the money.
> Bracelet and particularly clasp are GREAT for the price, seiko should take note.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> This one has landed. I can confirm that is a beautiful watch for the money (slightly > $200 USD). Shockingly nice at the price point. For anyone on the fence - jump off. Excellent grab 'n go. And yes, that is a machined and ratcheting clasp.
> 
> View attachment 5157682
> 
> ...


That may put me over the fence to get one Don. Thanks. Did you have to pay any duty? I assume they ship EMS.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> That may put me over the fence to get one Don. Thanks. Did you have to pay any duty? I assume they ship EMS.


Go for it, Jason. You will have no regrets. Unfortunately I did get hit with import fees. Most of that is the equivalent to what I would have paid for HST @ 13%, so it isn't a deal breaker in any way. EMS Japan seems to be hit and miss that way. If you use the link I mentioned you will get a JDM version for significantly less than the non-JDM is running on theBay. Note as well that mine did not include the fitted rubber strap or screwdriver shown in Seiya's pics. I will put in an inquiry with the shop on Rakuten to find out why, but given his price I can't complain. I am a bracelet guy to the core anyway. The packaging was very nice. |>

One other "oddity" for a well-priced quartz - the seconds hand hits the markers perfectly.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Don. Looks good. I went on that link and seems it is selling for around $288 Canadian. Shipping fee is an estimate for now. Never ordered from Rakuten before. Seems they email you first after placing the order with a shipping cost? Then you agree to it and pay through paypal or a CC? Strange.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You can also get it from duty free island store I think, I remember it being the best price on the web at the time when I bought it (maybe two years ago)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> . Seems they email you first after placing the order with a shipping cost? Then you agree to it and pay through paypal or a CC? Strange.


Yes you first get a confirmation email, then they send you a PayPal link adding shipping cost. 
Don't use CC or they will cancel your order and ask you to place a new one as they only accept PayPal for foreign customers


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks Don. Looks good. I went on that link and seems it is selling for around $288 Canadian. Shipping fee is an estimate for now. Never ordered from Rakuten before. Seems they email you first after placing the order with a shipping cost? Then you agree to it and pay through paypal or a CC? Strange.


Yes, it is a little cumbersome, but not overly so. Price sounds right (fluctuates with our $$ vs Yen). Shipping will be around $15 and is lightning fast. Mine shipped on the 26th and landed today.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> You can also get it from duty free island store I think, I remember it being the best price on the web at the time when I bought it (maybe two years ago)


They are sold out. It is the non-JDM that they carried at one time. This seller on Global Rakuten has the JDM version for essentially the same price that DFI was offering.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh ok. 
I am pretty sure JDM and non JDM are almost exactly the same watch btw, possibly differing only in some text on the dial and/or case back, or did I miss something?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have pulled the trigger on this one. Thought the hour hand may be a tad short, but realised from other pics that the SS outline on the hands does not show in some photos. Looks pretty stellar for $272 USD shipped. The NH35 is pedestrian, but also robust and in my experience deadly accurate out of the box.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Oh ok.
> I am pretty sure JDM and non JDM are almost exactly the same watch btw, possibly differing only in some text on the dial and/or case back, or did I miss something?


Yes, minor discrepancies on dial and caseback text, and the JDM of course is made in Japan. The JDM is usually a fair amount more expensive than non-JDM (just like Seiko), so to find one at the same price as non-JDM is pretty good. Can't go wrong with either, but at the same price point the JDM is the way to go, IMO.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Not to be a pain, but I would bet half my life savings that the JDM is not actually made in Japan


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Not to be a pain, but I would bet half my life savings that the JDM is not actually made in Japan


Then it is a case of false advertising. It says "Made in Japan" on the dial and caseback (as do the Seiko Japanese Domestic Market models). It has been an ongoing debate over the years whether or not it gets you a better built watch, but I feel it is worth it, and if both JDM and non-JDM are offered at the same price point then it is an easy decision - at least for me. |>


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

No, the criteria one has to meet to legally print "made in Japan" are very lax, and do not include actually being physically made within the Japanese territory. 
I don't have the specifics, but if I recall correctly it just needs to be built in a factory under the supervision of a Japanese individual (lol). 

It's also common sense, think about the skx007/9, how could a company profitably sell a fully Japanese made watch at that price?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> No, the criteria one has to meet to legally print "made in Japan" are very lax, and do not include actually being physically made within the Japanese territory.
> I don't have the specifics, but if I recall correctly it just needs to be built in a factory under the supervision of a Japanese individual (lol).
> 
> It's also common sense, think about the skx007/9, how could a company profitably sell a fully Japanese made watch at that price?


I assume you refer to labour costs. Might that not account for the higher MSRP on JDM watches? I will research it further to see if there are more specifics available.

In the context of this discussion, the JDM was actually significantly cheaper than the non-JDM. $210 USD vs $280 USD. I paid $280 CDN and the only place that offered even the non-JDM at that price point was Duty Free. Sold out for an unknown period of time, and I reiterate - for me, getting the JDM at even the same price point would be an easy decision, never mind saving $70. The JDM designation also holds some better resale value for certain, IMO.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh of course, in this case it makes total sense, as it would at the same price. 
I actually went on a tangent and was referring to the fact that in general I would not pay extra for what I imagine being basically the exact same watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It would be great to really understand what JDM truly means in terms of quality. Is a Honda made in Canada or USA these days really inferior to one made in Japan? I think it might be argued that parent company oversight does help in this regard.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Radar1, don't listen to Seppia. I went to his home for a "taste of Italy" and he tried to pass off guacamole as one of the dishes.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Radar1, don't listen to Seppia. I went to his home for a "taste of Italy" and he tried to pass of guacamole as one of the dishes.


Good one. Can't blame him for trying! |>


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol

It even matched the colors of the Italian flag, I plead innocence your honor!
Avocado for the green. 
Tomatoes for red. 
Bread for white. 


Ok ok you're right


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia, we do have to get Radar1 to post a Tuna in this thread as much as he wants me to post an Oris here.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Seppia, we do have to get Radar1 to post a Tuna in this thread as much as he wants me to post an Oris here.


You just have to keep plugging away - I will eventually come to my senses and get Tunafied. |>


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> You just have to keep plugging away - I will eventually come to my senses and get Tunafied. |>


Plain or Darth  ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Plain or Darth  ?


Plain, and we have to keep working on Li until he becomes Orisified. Sounds nasty, but is actually a good state.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Plain, and we have to keep working on Li until he becomes Orisified. Sounds nasty, but is actually a good state.


Actually Seppia and I are both wanting the Sixty Fiver.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I really love that baby, PLUS I also have my wife's approval which is an off the charts enabling factor 
I have sold 4 watches in the last two weeks and bough only one as a result, so I'm setting the sage. 

Thing is I don't want to get Orisified with the price, and with the $1800 that it costs one can get a GS Quartz plus still have $100 spare change. 
Now I do understand comparing anything with today's price of a GS Quartz is basically unfair, but dude $1800?
I will wait for either the price to go down or see if I can pick one up second hand, because I really want to try this one.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia you can buy one around $1500 I think from Iguana Sell, ask them for details, I'm not sure of the price.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Actually Seppia and I are both wanting the Sixty Fiver.
> 
> View attachment 5163754


Count me in as well.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This one should be flying up into the aether by tomorrow or Monday and setting down on my doorstep by this Friday. It's my very first Seiko dive watch.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Third time's the charm. Offer from a good friend was too good to pass up.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Haven't bought anything in awhile - picked up a Bluering and a Stowa Prodiver limette a year or so ago and am pretty happy with my collection - couldn't resist and now have a stainless Halios Delfin incoming probably early September and also pulled the trigger on the Maratac SR3 from Massdrop as they ship to Canada for cheap. 

Wish he did a blue or white dial Delfin rather than PVD but it'll be nice to have one all the same seems like another amazing design from Halios. 

The Maratac is a beater to wear on my bike - I won't cry if I take a spill while wearing that one...


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Seiko SUN021P1 on the way!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

It's not a diver but I just ordered the STEINHART Nav B-Uhr 47 Handwinding. It has a nicely decorated ETA Unitas 6497-1 with open back. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Third time's the charm. Offer from a good friend was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 5178130


:-d It's hard to keep up, but I am. I saw you wearing this the other day, and coulda sworn you sold all variants you had. Well, I'm really glad you have it back, and I know I'm not losin' it. I gotta say, with the resurgence in postings and conversation and JomaShop etc, it's one I actually considered buying again myself.

I gotta sell, and on the other shoulder is the wicked WIS telling me I gotta buy o|

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Forgive me WUS for I know not what I do. LumTec tempted me over the holiday weekend, and I bit. As stated above I really am trying to thin the herd. I need help man ..... BAD!

Look what I bought 40mm 300m 9105 Miyota The 300M-3 they call it. -- Will be here Thursday. I'm gonna love it, or not :-d

RD


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Retro Oris diver sixty-five arrived last week.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Awwwwwww
I absolutely, irrationally, LOVE this one!
Big congrats on an amazing catch!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Managed to find a new Sawtooth SHC061, should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Used from Japan. I think I've lucked out too as it is coming in a Ball Pelican case that the Deepsea uses (with the buoy too). I don't know if all Japanese Skindiver's come in this box but I'm glad this one is.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've got a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military v2 on its way for delivery on Friday, but it might get flipped pretty quick since I just ordered a Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 this morning.  Unfortunately I can't keep both.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Yellow Prometheus Piranha.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have the new version of the Scurfa Diver One: NATO in the air. I'm eager to get it and see the upgrades.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

psweeting said:


> Used from Japan. I think I've lucked out too as it is coming in a Ball Pelican case that the Deepsea uses (with the buoy too). I don't know if all Japanese Skindiver's come in this box but I'm glad this one is.
> 
> View attachment 5297042
> 
> ...


Stunner!! A watch I`m sure you`ll catch yourself starring at while on your wrist!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nervexpro55 said:


> Retro Oris diver sixty-five arrived last week.


wow! that's my next buy, was waiting to find it locally. congrats!
did u buy it local?
any recommendation for an AD to buy from?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am waiting for the new Scurfa nato to land hopefully monday or tuesday


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

(Pre-owned) Are these getting scarce? Couldn't get a new one for a reasonable sum.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500


Yes, yes, YES!


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Waiting for a Tempest viking. Huge beast.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500


Same here. Waiting for my tracking number 

And hopefully the Oris 65 soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good old Traser P6506 Commander Force 100 Titanium.
I wanted a titanium and tritium watch.







(borrowed from internet)


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

As of a few hours ago, purchased a barely used Aquadive BS 500 through WUS (thanks lethaltoes), slowly winging it's way from Singapore to the UK...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

SBBN 037 Blue Tuna


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Repurchased an Omega PO 2209.50 after foolishly selling mine. Technically not in the air yet as the seller is awaiting a couple watches I traded towards it.

Can't wait to get it back. Pic is of my old watch.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow! that's my next buy, was waiting to find it locally. congrats!
> did u buy it local?
> any recommendation for an AD to buy from?


Rob at Topper is where I'd start.


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

This, from strap code and creation watches:


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Planet Ocean 2500 42mm currently "out for delivery". First time I've paid that much for anything that didn't have a roof!

Not sure how many times I'm going to hit F5 on the Royal Mail Track and Trace page before it gets here.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

I hope it's in the air as the anticipation is killing me


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

My Tuna is on its way back from Jack at IWW, got yobokies sapphire installed and new battery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a blue Vostok 420. I ordered a few months ago thinking I'd make a pepsi diver out of it. That was two months ago, and I almost forgot all about it when Meranom told me it was shipped. I may or may not flip it on arrival.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Now the proud owner of this Blue Black Bay !


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

On its way from down under via a fellow WUS member. Thanks again, Sam!


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Should arrive tomorrow!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Arrives friday!!


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I've no picture sorry but in the air And on the way a Scurfa version 2, Diver one stainless steel and am super excited to get this one : )

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Waiting on an steinhart ti500, the registered mail delays.... Are... Killing..... Me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Not quite in the air yet, but pre-ordered the new Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Just bought a seiko skx013 on Amazon. 
I love my 009 but it's too big


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Not quite in the air yet, but pre-ordered the new Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman.


I also find it really tempting
can't decide between Waterman and the new Regattare though


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've currently got a No-Date Submariner (114060) in the air from DavidSW! Anxiously awaiting FedEx tomorrow...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> I also find it really tempting
> can't decide between Waterman and the new Regattare though


Yeah... That damn Regattare 2011 is still knocking at my door. I wish the releases were staggered by 6 months.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Just bought a seiko skx013 on Amazon.
> I love my 009 but it's too big


This little Seiko has a reputation of collection killer. Looking forward to hearing your opinion on it.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

TBB


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tiagu said:


> This little Seiko has a reputation of collection killer. Looking forward to hearing your opinion on it.


I really love my skx009, and would have preferred to have a smaller version with Pepsi bezel (maybe there's an aftermarket one for the 013?).
I can't help noticing that it's just a liiiiiiiittle bit too big for my taste. 
I fought off the urge to get a smaller 013 for a couple years now, telling myself that
A) it's stupid to pay double for basically the same watch (007-009 can be found for $130, never seen a 013 for less that 230)
B) it's black bezeled and I like Pepsi better 
But in the end I caved. 
We will see.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I really love my skx009, and would have preferred to have a smaller version with Pepsi bezel (maybe there's an aftermarket one for the 013?).
> I can't help noticing that it's just a liiiiiiiittle bit too big for my taste.
> I fought off the urge to get a smaller 013 for a couple years now, telling myself that
> A) it's stupid to pay double for basically the same watch (007-009 can be found for $130, never seen a 013 for less that 230)
> ...


Yes, i saw an aftermarket pepsi insert for sale in the french ads but i think yobokies can do it.
I know a friend of mine, a Seiko freak, who sold half of his collection after he bought the 013. This watch really intrigues me.
For now, i'm happy with my 40mm SKX031.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah your 031 looks phenomenal, I just wanted something new and easy to source, similar size. 
I have already sold half my collection so the 013 has probably magical powers, it influenced me BEFORE I bought it lol


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Yeah your 031 looks phenomenal, I just wanted something new and easy to source, similar size.
> I have already sold half my collection so the 013 has probably magical powers, it influenced me BEFORE I bought it lol


lol, ty my friend.
If you can't find an AM pepsi insert, PM me, i'll buy the one that i saw and send it to you.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

It's here, hanging after a quick resize!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two are in transit









Pic borrowed from Paul's thread









Pic borrowed form the interwebz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound, the elusive (to North Americans) blue G2-009, thanks to the generous legwork of a fellow WUS in Europe acting as agent to trans-ship it.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Just arrived








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Congrats Brice and DIBS!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Got the skx013 yesterday, it's going back today, very underwhelmed. 
It's 39mm but really wears more like 36, and the lugs as very square, not as nice as the 007/009


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats Brice and DIBS!


Thanks buddy.

And done!  give me a few weeks though ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

crepas decomaster preordered,bronze borealis balatial 3000m preordered ,and last but not least the seafarer 2 4000m diver from borealis also.add a 300m estoril too.4 on preorder i got to slow it down for a bit.but that tudor does look sweet.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, after a few minutes on the phone with Mark at Long Island Watches, I went ahead and ordered my first Orient. It is the Blue Ray, this will be my first automatic watch purchased since 2007! The 009 may be bought in the near future. It is a nice change to call a company and actually speak to "The Man". He was nice enough to answer my questions about the watch before ordering. And he made sure I received a little discount, nothing big but every little bit helps right?
This one will go well along side my SKX-781 OM. The OM will give me a baseline to compare the Ray against in terms of movement accuracy. Notice I did not say build quality.

Here is the image from the Orient USA site. Wow, that image turned out bigger than I expected.


----------



## deozed (Jan 1, 2015)

Subc on rubber b


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

I think you'd be happy with that Orient Blue Ray. I had that very same Blue Ray from LIW and debated for a couple of weeks if I should keep it. I returned mine eventually and opted to keep the Black Ray Raven instead. Part of me still wish I kept that Blue Ray. My Black Ray Raven came from Creation W for $154.00 at the time. The only thing I changed from mine is the bracelet since I find it to be a little clanky. The thin end links needed to be pinched at first to rid of the annoying rattle at first but eventually I replaced it with back leather and now looks fantastic. From experience the Ray line is an excellent entry level auto mech watch. Mine has been running 2-3 sec. fast per day which is quite remarkable for the price point of this watch. I've yet to precisely measure the reserve power time since I wear mine daily and on occasion even fall asleep with it at night. I know it is at least 24 hours. Marc is great guy to deal with and I'm pretty sure that's the consensus in this forum. Congrats with your new watch. Just my.02.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Regarding that Rolex, I don't even know what to say other than wow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deozed said:


> Subc on rubber b


That's a great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

the SubC Date just landed today. Was debating between this and the no date version.

I need to upgrade my phone, it takes horrible pictures. But then again, that means less money for watches.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Trying an isofrane on the Pelagos....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Orca Torpedo has been dispatched from Germany 

Lands here Monday


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

The No Date version left the herd a couple of years ago and I figured it was about time to bring the "Legend" back home. ETA...Saturday!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess this is another "old friend" coming back into the family!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess this is another "old friend" coming back into the family!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Gutted as someone sniped this from the store I found it in by about 10 minutes...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

psweeting said:


> Gutted as someone sniped this from the store I found it in by about 10 minutes...
> 
> View attachment 5848002
> 
> ...


That's just fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

These are a couple of the 4 incoming,


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Love the turbine bezel on the H2O.


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Zixen Trimix (not my photo - credit to the original photographer)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Really close to pulling trigger on borealis sea Dragon white with steel bezel!


----------



## slcnav (May 16, 2012)

Orange dial Aevig.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Trident white/red GMT.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Trident white/red GMT.


Did they restock the 50% sale?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-009 finally emerged from customs to arrive today.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Pilot2 said:


> ETA powered Helson Shark Diver, with stainless bezel. Can't wait.


How do you like it now? That is freakin killer!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

.....still!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Rolex DeepSea.  The wait is killing me.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

This will be here tomorrow


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

How about an early morning Bathys on ISO shot.....


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Steinhart OVM dispatched










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rhstranger2772 said:


> View attachment 5866402
> This will be here tomorrow


Love it. 
Was hard to resist on recent super sale.

Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Had one a long time ago when I started this hobby (obsession) decided I missed it too much.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just landed










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

Picked this one up on the bay the other night, supposedly BNIB according to non WUS seller, but will find out tomorrow when it arrives. Other item in transit is the Ti Bracelet for this guy.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Breitling superocean a17391
box paper still under warranty.
no one would believe me on the bargain i got on it lol
cheers


----------



## Matt Bedenbaugh (Dec 14, 2014)

Waiting patiently for a Tisell black sub with the ubiquitous 9015. One of the best deals I've seen on a sub homage


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Soon to be pulling the trigger on a GSAR! Will post pics


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

lawnarjax said:


> Picked this one up on the bay the other night, supposedly BNIB according to non WUS seller, but will find out tomorrow when it arrives. Other item in transit is the Ti Bracelet for this guy.
> 
> View attachment 5908442


I have to ask where you found the bracelet? If you don't mind that is.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on this one. Can't wait for it to arrive.










Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The aquadive has been on my radar for a long while, will get one one day for sure. Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These look so good!! 
Congrats 


ZENSKX781 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this one. Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lozenlo (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

Ordered a Squale 20 ATM DLC yesterday. It'll be my first Squale and I can't wait !!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally ordered a white borealis sea Dragon!!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Early '70s NIVADA 'Antarctic Diver' (seller's pics).
41mm case, 25j ETA-2783...can't wait to get this one cleaned up & on the wrist...

















And a nice white-dialled example to show how they look when they've spent their life in a sock drawer... :-d


----------



## HYLANDER (Feb 4, 2012)

seiko sbda003


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Touch of Modern sale pushed me off the cliff. Tough decision between blue and black.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Touch of Modern sale pushed me off the cliff. Tough decision between blue and black.
> 
> View attachment 5974042


Is there a dive watch under 2k you haven't owned in the past ?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like the sale ended. The blue looks stellar.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Is there a dive watch under 2k you haven't owned in the past ?


There must be - _somewhere_! |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Looks like the sale ended. The blue looks stellar.


As mentioned, I couldn't find any "real world" pics of the blue that came close to truly replicating Hexa's own photos of it. I was leery because of that and played it safe. Maybe it needs direct sunlight to really pop (or an extreme contrast enhancement). Nice in all three colours (including the original) and I have RD's certification that the dial lume is up to snuff now.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Touch of Modern sale pushed me off the cliff. Tough decision between blue and black.


Brilliant! I love my F74 (2nd time around too) Congrats!!!

RD


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> As mentioned, I couldn't find any "real world" pics of the blue that came close to truly replicating Hexa's own photos of it. I was leery because of that and played it safe. Maybe it needs direct sunlight to really pop (or an extreme contrast enhancement). Nice in all three colours (including the original) and I have RD's certification that the dial lume is up to snuff now.


Probably too late but watchreport did a review on the blue one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Touch of Modern sale pushed me off the cliff. Tough decision between blue and black.
> 
> View attachment 5974042


Always liked the F74 dive watch, but man they are almost double the price for this one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Always liked the F74 dive watch, but man they are almost double the price for this one.


These were on sale for $499. Pretty good value at that price point.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aquadive BS 100 landed already Topper Jewellers doesn't mess around 2nd day air. 














Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> These were on sale for $499. Pretty good value at that price point.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Wished I had known about that. Love that blue dial.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

nweash said:


> Probably too late but watchreport did a review on the blue one.


Thanks. I did see Don's review of the watch. I wondered if his photos were a tad saturated. I saw some others on the web that seemed "duller" by comparison. I am sure the blue is very nice, and honestly it could have gone either way for me.
















Watchreport


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Touch of Modern sale pushed me off the cliff. Tough decision between blue and black.
> 
> View attachment 5974042


That's hot. 
How much is the sale? I am interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks. I did see Don's review of the watch. I wondered if his photos were a tad saturated. I saw some others on the web that seemed "duller" by comparison. I am sure the blue is very nice, and honestly it could have gone either way for me.
> 
> View attachment 5976658
> 
> ...


I think it'd be in between these two. First two are bad pics and third one seems modified a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> These were on sale for $499. Pretty good value at that price point.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Wow! Where did u find that price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Where did u find that price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It was a Touch of Modern sale but it may be over now.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Sale was over at 12pm PST yesterday, 11/11.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

preorders,preorders, borealis has my money for three ,estoril,seafarer 2, and the batial bronze.crepas decomaster on deck,one i'm most excited about.finally (for now) tactico has the anko which is also preordered.this is also a very special timepiece.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on an SKX007 from Rakuten, and a super oyster bracelet from strapcode. It seems like a safe choice for my first automatic watch, and second watch next to my beloved yellow G-shock (GA-100A-9A). Will probably still use the g-shock for free-diving since the stopwatch is useful, so it's more desk diver. Will probably look at modding the bezel soon though.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Pulled the trigger on a Bell & Ross BR02 Diver!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Always been intrigued by the Ancon products, and the Sea Shadow II is a wearable size. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Why are the hands so short?
Great copy though, one of my favorite submariner lookalikes so far


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Also, too big for me at 41.5mm. 
There's a reason the sub is 40mm, never understood why all homages are made bigger


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Times have changed. For many of us with wrists > 7" a 39mm piece simply wears too small. 42-43 is the sweet spot for me, and with a bezel of 42.5 it will be close to perfect, for my tastes. As for the hands, don't think the proportions are all that different from the original. Maybe a tad shorter, but nothing overly drastic. Easy to lose the ends in certain lighting because of the metal outlines.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Radar, Seppia loves small watches but makes exception for the Tuna. Hint, hint


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Radar, Seppia loves small watches but makes exception for the Tuna. Hint, hint


Lol. Yes, I have been dragging my heels on the Tuna. |>


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Lol. Yes, I have been dragging my heels on the Tuna. |>


I can certify that its worth a try - atleast the Darth Tuna


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Lol. Yes, I have been dragging my heels on the Tuna. |>


Well, I've been dragging my heels on the Oris. Maybe if we are dragging our heels, it's a sign.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

After much debate and help from the forum, I have this in the air.









This is my pic of it on my wrist at an AD.









Unfortunately, the AD wanted substantially more than it was available online.

It's not going to arrive until the first week of December. I'll post pics then.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Always been intrigued by the Ancon products, and the Sea Shadow II is a wearable size. Hopefully it works out.
> 
> View attachment 6047722
> 
> ...


Saw these when they first dropped. Curious to get the full run down from a wis.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Times have changed. For many of us with wrists > 7" a 39mm piece simply wears too small. 42-43 is the sweet spot for me, and with a bezel of 42.5 it will be close to perfect, for my tastes.


Oh yes I get it, thing is, I find surprising that of all the homages out there, NOT ONE keeps the original proportions. 
Well, there's MKII, but I'm slightly put off by the fact that you have to enter a raffle to maybe have the chance to pay a watch a year in advance that will then be delayed indefinitely for no apparent reason.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Knoc said:


> Saw these when they first dropped. Curious to get the full run down from a wis.


I'll be sure to put up some pics and my impressions when it lands. Pretty sure they are solid quality and have a good array of features. Be my first 90S5 movement. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Oh yes I get it, thing is, I find surprising that of all the homages out there, NOT ONE keeps the original proportions.
> Well, there's MKII, but I'm slightly put off by the fact that you have to enter a raffle to maybe have the chance to pay a watch a year in advance that will then be delayed indefinitely for no apparent reason.


Well, there are some. Kiger, Tiger Concepts, Kemmner's Harley, etc. But by and large, no, very few emulate the proportions of the originals.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

While discussing proportions, this one fell out if the air yesterday, and onto my wrist, :-d Not sure what got into me to go in this direction, but pretty nice and very nicely proportioned.

Congrats on the Ancon "radar1"! I'd forgotten about those. Too bad the DLC model is sold out

RD







​


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Knoc said:


> Saw these when they first dropped. Curious to get the full run down from a wis.


Nice looking watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Aquadive BS 100 landed already Topper Jewellers doesn't mess around 2nd day air.
> View attachment 5975954
> View attachment 5975970
> 
> ...


Dude,
That is badass.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That Ancon looks hot and I love that it has no crown guard unlike most sub copies out here like Steinharts classic ocean 1 , Squale, etc... 
I have to agree with Seppia though on the hand length. 
As for size, it's a matter of preference but not meant to be a big watch and I favor the original size though isn't out of control as long as L2L is kept short and not like the Steinhart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Ancon looks hot and I love that it has no crown guard unlike most sub copies out here like Steinharts classic ocean 1 , Squale, etc...
> I have to agree with Seppia though on the hand length.
> As for size, it's a matter of preference but not meant to be a big watch and I favor the original size though isn't out of control as long as L2L is kept short and not like the Steinhart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


L2L is 49.5. I'll have to assess the hand length in person when it arrives. Perhaps a little stubby, but not egregiously so, IMO. This is the PVD rose-gold one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> L2L is 49.5. I'll have to assess the hand length in person when it arrives. Perhaps a little stubby, but not egregiously so, IMO. This is the PVD rose-gold one.
> 
> View attachment 6054946
> 
> ...


I think that's great at under 50mm. 
As for the hands, the minute hand should hit the minute marker and the second hand should hit the end of the minute marker. Just my opinion. 
However like j said before, the watch looks awesome IMO. I'm a fan and am glad you posted it as I'd not seen it before. 
The no crown guard is cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think that's great at under 50mm.
> As for the hands, the minute hand should hit the minute marker and the second hand should hit the end of the minute marker. Just my opinion.
> However like j said before, the watch looks awesome IMO. I'm a fan and am glad you posted it as I'd not seen it before.
> The no crown guard is cool!
> ...


The no crown guard was a big part of the decision.

Pictures of the first gen (too big, but very nice) also convinced me that the quality is probably solid as well. I suspect on par with Helson, as a comparable. |>


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Radar,
Did you get you Ancon yet?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rajenmaniar said:


> Radar,
> Did you get you Ancon yet?


Not yet, Raj. Early in the week via FedEx. Will post pics and impressions when it lands.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Not yet, Raj. Early in the week via FedEx. Will post pics and impressions when it lands. Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Hmm,mine shipped EMS. God knows when it will get here.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

delete


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I ordered mine from an eBay reseller (Serious Watches) in the Netherlands. Was able to make an offer in it too.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

I purchased the following from Jomashop yesterday  $149 shipped


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

4th times' a charm right? At least it's a color combo I have always wanted to try.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Deep Blue 1000 
$149! Thanksgiving! Looking forward to wearing this guy.








Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Baby Tuna today...










Field Monster - hopefully Fri or Sat...










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver 40mm blue. Below stolen online best picture of it.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

pre-owned Gruppo Gamma Vanguard bronze teal/arabic deal incoming

pic stolen from GG homepage


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Leekster said:


> Deep Blue 1000
> $149! Thanksgiving! Looking forward to wearing this guy.
> View attachment 6108314
> 
> ...


Me too. Ordered Monday and should be on my wrist today.


Leekster said:


> Deep Blue 1000
> $149! Thanksgiving! Looking forward to wearing this guy.
> View attachment 6108314
> 
> ...


Me too. Ordered Monday and should be on my wrist today.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just in time for it to not fit under a shirt sleeve for the next 5 months! Guess I have summer on my mind...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone knows if HELSON is having their usually end of year sale?
I saw Armida does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone knows if HELSON is having their usually end of year sale?
> I saw Armida does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


They are, Brice.

XMAS SALE November 24th - December 24th

Please enter XMAS as code to receive 10% discount


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> They are, Brice.
> 
> XMAS SALE November 24th - December 24th
> 
> Please enter XMAS as code to receive 10% discount


Thanks !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

Nothing in the air yet :'(
But trying to offload my 2265.80 to chase a Burgundy BB on steel


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

This one. Sea Dragon. White dial. May look silver in the pic.
Borealis Holiday sale started today.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I could not pass up the Amazon deal on the Orange Mako after the 20% off DEALSWEEK code. It brought it down to around $68. So I clicked on "Add to Cart". It will be delivered next week.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving! Hope to get some food after seeing some patients....

Skindiver on strapped co....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just received the shipped email from WoW, due next week. So psyched to have snagged this for $489.99 on rubber strap.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Just received the shipped email from WoW, due next week. So psyched to have snagged this for $489.99 on rubber strap.


More like a robbery! Good catch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very very nice and love the color. 
Where did you get it from?


yankeexpress said:


> Just received the shipped email from WoW, due next week. So psyched to have snagged this for $489.99 on rubber strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very very nice and love the color.
> Where did you get it from?


World of Watches.

They had 4 different versions at that price with a promo code from te Bargain thread on the Affordables forum. I missed out on the bracelet version, the real steal of the deal. Had a choice of the black dial, and white dial on either a black strap or the blue rubber I chose.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-4-a-1260410-696.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-4-a-1260410-694.html


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Was way up in the air between Blumo and Orange. And the winner is....








...sans bracelet. On rubber

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's actually still in HK but as soon as FedEx get hold of it then it'll be in the air.
Pic nicked from Armida on the web.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 15, 2011)

ddafoe said:


> I purchased the following from Jomashop yesterday  $149 shipped


Can't beat that price for an ISO compliant dive watch with classic styling. The previous version of that watch had a 21k beat automatic movement and there were quite a few Navy divers who wore it. It's like the Seiko SKX009 - tough, reliable, and classic good-looking styling. Congrats 👍

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Times have changed. For many of us with wrists > 7" a 39mm piece simply wears too small. 42-43 is the sweet spot for me, and with a bezel of 42.5 it will be close to perfect, for my tastes. As for the hands, don't think the proportions are all that different from the original. Maybe a tad shorter, but nothing overly drastic. Easy to lose the ends in certain lighting because of the metal outlines.
> 
> View attachment 6048762


Hands look fine to me.

And I agree. 42-43mm is the sweet spot in the USA/Canada right now.

This one is 43. I love it.










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki (white/blue).


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Not in the air yet, will hopefully ship later this week or early next. After lusting after one of these for ages, finally pulled the trigger on their Black Friday sale to get myself an early Christmas present. Pic from their website.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Finally found a Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT bnib on chrono24 for under $400, with papers and actual detailed photos from a really reputable dealer whom I called and double checked in two languages that they were legit. 

Super psyched. Always wanted an explorer II but realized there's no chance I'm shelling out for one so Steinhart it is. My usual travel GMT is an orient star but the movement is like +20 a day which I should regulate but am too lazy to, so gmt diver it is! I've been off in grail watch land ever since I got my speedy pro but I'm back in watch hunt mode now apparently 

An inescapable curse it seems!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Still waiting for my AD to call me for the tudor BB BLACK bezel :/


Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

This. 
Or rather, a certain version of this. =)


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Should be here this morning!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a diver but got this for about 300$ so not too bad. I wanted to see if I liked the pure pilot watch on my wrist, one with a sensible size 42mm. If I like it I may grab a Archimede 42 ti or br or a Stowa 43. I'd love blued hands. 
Not sure about the quality and who makes their cases but it seemed to be a lot of watch for the $



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not a diver but got this for about 300$ so not too bad. I wanted to see if I liked the pure pilot watch on my wrist, one with a sensible size 42mm. If I like it I may grab a Archimede 42 ti or br or a Stowa 43. I'd love blued hands.
> Not sure about the quality and who makes their cases but it seemed to be a lot of watch for the $
> 
> 
> ...


From someone that lives on the German watch forum, I can tell you that I think you'll be pleased with the quality. It's an entry level piece from the brand, but their attention to detail is apparent. Proven movement, excellent C3 lume, sapphire crystal, etc... it's a bargain. No doubt you'll be wanting to move up to an even more feature rich offering. These fliegers are addictive in so many ways, for so many reasons.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CM HUNTER said:


> From someone that lives on the German watch forum, I can tell you that I think you'll be pleased with the quality. It's an entry level piece from the brand, but their attention to detail is apparent. Proven movement, excellent C3 lume, sapphire crystal, etc... it's a bargain. No doubt you'll be wanting to move up to an even more feature rich offering. These fliegers are addictive in so many ways, for so many reasons.


Thank you very much for the feedback. It's good to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

I got caught up in the Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals and have 4 inbound. I will most likely keep two. The hard part is deciding which two to keep.

Seems like there were better bargains this year than in t by e recent past.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I ordered an Oris 65... Finally  I cannot wait to get it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I ordered an Oris 65... Finally  I cannot wait to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be interesting to see how much it cuts in to "Pam's" time.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

what watch is that? - can't see due to the dials, looks really nice...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Hands look fine to me.
> 
> And I agree. 42-43mm is the sweet spot in the USA/Canada right now.
> 
> ...


Question was for this, quote did not work...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kohls had a good deal that seemed to beat even the bay by a good bit. The Citizen BN-0151 for $132 after discount codes. Tax added back in I still came out at $140 with free shipping to the house. I was able to test out this watch at my AD. This watch does not wear like a 42mm at all to me. It wears smaller. Looking forward to receiving it next week. Now, to come up with a story for the wife.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

The pictures look nice but this watch looks even better in person. I saw it in the window of a watch store here. Enjoy.



Jeep99dad said:


> I ordered an Oris 65... Finally  I cannot wait to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just received shipping confirmation and set for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!! Fantastic buy!!


bullitt411 said:


> Just received shipping confirmation and set for delivery tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 6200489


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I ordered an Oris 65... Finally  I cannot wait to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I weren't moving to Italy in two weeks I would say "DIBS"


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

bullitt411 said:


> Just received shipping confirmation and set for delivery tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 6200489


Probably the best Black Friday deal by far. Too bad is too big for my wrist. Congrats!

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> If I weren't moving to Italy in two weeks I would say "DIBS"


It's a... Keeper ;-)

If u pay wire and agree to shipping charges I'd sell you a watch there


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

SBBN025 Darth Tuna just left Tokyo. Should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Trash_Gordon (Aug 20, 2015)

Mirexal Super Automatic 200m


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Pelagos 1st Generation, received the confirmation email this morning


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 
Could possibly be here tomorrow, or more likely Monday when i'm in work 








Chris


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

ANKO, hopefully in February/March


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Benarus Megalodon (MEG V5).


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I've got a Halios Delfin coming soon, shipping this week apparently. My first micro and my first diver.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Question was for this, quote did not work...


Sorry for the late reply.

That is a Matwatches Naval Aviation UTC.

It's a tough SOB. I love it.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Will be interesting to see how much it cuts in to "Pam's" time.


I'll be interested to see how long she lasts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Marathon GSAR on the way.


----------



## Trash_Gordon (Aug 20, 2015)

AVIA-matic Depthgauge


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Doxa 750 GMT


----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

Tudor Black Bay Red on bracelet, not in the air.. more like on a truck.. Sitting in my dining room waiting for the door bell.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dinexus said:


> I'll be interested to see how long she lasts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keeper



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been checking out this Laco Trier Type C Chrono for a couple of months now. Always liked the Kiel Auto Chrono, but not the price. So I settled for this quartz at a sixth of the price. Looks close enough for me. Yeah I know it's not a diver, but this is only my second watch that's not.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Seiko SBDX012 LE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's really hot. Congrats. 
Id love to see it in a matte PVD finish too.



59yukon01 said:


> I've been checking out this Laco Trier Type C Chrono for a couple of months now. Always liked the Kiel Auto Chrono, but not the price. So I settled for this quartz at a sixth of the price. Looks close enough for me. Yeah I know it's not a diver, but this is only my second watch that's not.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's really hot. Congrats.
> Id love to see it in a matte PVD finish too.


Thanks! Maybe this will heal the wound for not also getting the SS Alpina during those great deals.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

This beautiful Tactico Anko! But will have to wait till February/March 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll go from zero to two divers this week with these incoming beauties, I'm so excited!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This unique PVD Maurice Lacroix Pontos dual time 









https://watchboutique.antiquorum.co...x-ref-pt-6248-40-years-legacy-timepieces.html
MORE INFO

ITEM LOCATION: Geneva

EXPERT NOTES: MODEL. PONTOS S DUAL TIME. REFERENCE. PT 6248. COMPLICATION. Time, date, dual time zone. CASE. Three-body, full PVD black coating, screwed-down case back, PVD coated bezel. DIAL. Black with applied steel and luminous bâtons indexes, crown at 2 to manually rotate the inner ring for dual time zone, centre seconds hand, date at 6, minutes and seconds with red hand indication. Luminous steel hands. MOVEMENT. Automatic SW 200, rhodium-plated, straight-line lever escapement, monometallic balance, shock absorber, self-compensating flat balance spring, micrometer regulator. BUCKLE. Maurice Lacroix stainless steel buckle.

ACCESSORIES. Accompanied by a certificate and original fitted box made especially for the Maurice Lacroix '40 Years Unique Legacy Watch' Curated Sale with Antiquorum Watch Boutique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very cool Maurice!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Incoming: Tudor Black Bay Black


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This unique PVD Maurice Lacroix Pontos dual time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great Brice, I have been looking at the same one. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on this great looking piece.


----------



## krs (Nov 10, 2006)

i just ordered a laco squad atacama.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Just placed an order on Citizen BN0151-09L. My second blue diver thi year. $149 not bad at all.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

A Doxa GMT care of another very nice member


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> That's great Brice, I have been looking at the same one. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on this great looking piece.


Thank you. It's a one off so it'll be cool to own 
I just hope it's not too big ?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just got my tracking number...

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)

In the next three months im hoping that i own a pam 312 and a bronze helson shsrkdiver.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. It's a one off so it'll be cool to own
> I just hope it's not too big ?


I know right ?, 44mm would be pushing it for my 7.25 in. wrist, I usually top out at 42.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

My first dive watch - *Squale 1545 Heritage* - is on the way.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a Athaya Lamafa (blue) incoming! 
Thank you Santa!

(not my pic obviously)


----------



## Schlumpf (Jan 2, 2015)

Couldn't resist! Maranez Rawai brass is on the way!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> That is a Matwatches Naval Aviation UTC.
> 
> ...


Now that I do like. Thanks for 
the reply. Time to search for it 
what size is it?


----------



## rjc1583 (May 17, 2015)

I got shipping confirmation for my Stuckx Rock. Looks like I should have it Monday. Picture courtesy of the official Stuckx Facebook page.


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Borealis Sea Dragon ordered and on its way.









Picture courtesy of watchreport.com


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I was in need of a dressy diver.....
shipping notice received today, should be in my shores on Monday (pic stolen from Stuckx fb page)


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Finally getting my UTS Adventure GMT back soon. Just got confirmation from Jack at IWW the repairs were completed, huzzah!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Now that I do like. Thanks for
> the reply. Time to search for it
> what size is it?


43mm

http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2015/03/matwatches-utc-naval-aviation-watch.html?m=1

http://www.watchprosite.com/?page=wf.forumpost&fi=17&ti=978708&pi=6845763



mekenical said:


> Doxa 750 GMT


Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

pepcr1 said:


> ANKO, hopefully in February/March


^Me too but probably more like April delivery & waiting on the 
Ancon Sea Shadow II from TOM deal, due to arrive Tuesday.
Anxious to check this little guy out.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Just made a payment for this vintage dive watch. Seller's photos

















Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a Helson SD brass incoming that I missed the delivery for yesterday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toh said:


> Just made a payment for this vintage dive watch. Seller's photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats. 
This looks fantastic. Is it a 40mm case?
Reminds me of a vintage Helbros I almost bought last month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Will probably be in the air somewhere beginning of next week 
Excited like a 15 year old girl at a Take That concert.

Seller's pics


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Will probably be in the air somewhere beginning of next week
> Excited like a 15 year old girl at a Take That concert.
> 
> Seller's pics


Nice pick up Seppia, you're going to love it!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Big congrats.
> This looks fantastic. Is it a 40mm case?
> Reminds me of a vintage Helbros I almost bought last month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks mate, yes it's a 40mm case.
Just can't resist the case and the bakelite bezel... And the tritium lume!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seppia said:


> Will probably be in the air somewhere beginning of next week
> Excited like a 15 year old girl at a Take That concert.
> 
> Seller's pics


Congrats buddy! It's my baby. Take good care of her.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Seppia said:


> Will probably be in the air somewhere beginning of next week
> Excited like a 15 year old girl at a Take That concert.
> 
> Seller's pics


Oh, that is big......congrats. Simply put, perfect. No cyclops, drilled lugs, classic size, etc. Could easily turn me into a one watch person.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

This morning : ARAMAR Artic Blue 500M on my wrist.
An awesome an ultra precise watch !
I love it


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Waiting on a Borealis Scout/Sniper…for under $300 shipped, couldn't resist!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I let this go a while back and decided to give it another shot.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I recently sold/traded most of my collection and bought this one.









Still gotta get rid of the white Trident.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ id say that's a solid classic piece.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

It's an early Xmas. Just received shipping notifications for these these beauties

(Halios pic borrowed from the Interwebs)


















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

1968 EDOX 'Mexico-Sport' 200m, 25j ETA-2472, 40mm case...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> It's an early Xmas. Just received shipping notifications for these these beauties
> 
> (Halios pic borrowed from the Interwebs)


You'll love this one, I tried it at the W&W event in NYC and it looks fantastic


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> It's an early Xmas. Just received shipping notifications for these these beauties
> 
> (Halios pic borrowed from the Interwebs)
> 
> ...


Congrats Marcos...can't wait to see your pic's


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Seppia said:


> You'll love this one, I tried it at the W&W event in NYC and it looks fantastic


I did too. I felt even more in love when I saw it in the flesh. I'm happy I didn't cancelled it. This will be the 5th Halios in my collection. ? 


quicksilver7 said:


> Congrats Marcos...can't wait to see your pic's


Thanks J. Now I don't have to drool of envy every time I see yours 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one shipped Saturday, hope it'll land soon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Those Halios look awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one shipped Saturday, hope it'll land soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, you will love it. It's a great looking watch.

Oh, and by the way, I took that shot of the Tiber 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

She's here . That was fast. I'm in LOVE!



















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Congrats, you will love it. It's a great looking watch.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I took that shot of the Tiber
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice shot. I had no idea.

I hope I like it, the blue worries me. I wanted the other color but was too late. We'll know soon enough 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O; Kalmar 2. Finally decided to go for it! If you're gonna have a "micro"...have one of the best.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Nice shot. I had no idea.
> 
> I hope I like it, the blue worries me. I wanted the other color but was too late. We'll know soon enough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. No need to worry about the blue. It is a different shade than we are use to (I guess) but it for the watch perfectly. The contrast with the sunburst silver dial is awesome. When I was shooting the protons, I got more compliments when I wore the silver/blue than the black dial one.

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

Arrived today Szanto 5103


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I have a fully tegimented U1 coming.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Took advantage of WatchMann's free US shipping offer. Scheduled to arrive next Tuesday.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Dispatched today from across the pond. Super excited about this one, my most expensive purchase to date.










Edit: clarifying, not my pic...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Too good a deal to pass up. Been in my sights for long enough.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Too good a deal to pass up. Been in my sights for long enough.
> 
> View attachment 6353585


That's a gorgeous white dial ! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Too good a deal to pass up. Been in my sights for long enough.
> 
> View attachment 6353585


Wow congrats Don. Very nice.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! I need a link to this one...


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Wow! I need a link to this one...


Me too.
Cool watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Ordered the Dracula Monster 2 days ago. I'm a sucker for black and red, so I couldn't resist. Will take a few weeks to get here (Sky Watches)









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Me too.
> Cool watch.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Vratislavia Conceptum


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I needed to add a quartz.


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Can't wait for my Maranez bangla

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Shark Diver 45mm


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

CX Swiss 20000m


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

1000m


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

1000m


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

1000m


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

This one as a Christmas gift for myself: Sinn EZM1 (stolen pic)









CAN'T wait !!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

It's official,received the Tracking # last night.Fingers crossed FE gets it here by Xmas day!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Damasko DC67 and customary lollipop from WatchMann just landed!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Zweig said:


> This one as a Christmas gift for myself: Sinn EZM1 (stolen pic)
> 
> View attachment 6399193
> 
> ...


Ah yeah.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar I...and Kalmar II. couldn't decide...


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

2 unexpected purchases before year end, second go around with the MM300, maybe it will stick this time? Steinhart was a complete impulse purchase, very much looking forward to both!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> 2 unexpected purchased before year end, second go around with the MM300, maybe it will stick this time? Steinhart was a complete impulse purchase, very much looking forward to both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Nick. The MM300 has that effect.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Kalmar I...and Kalmar II. couldn't decide...


Choosing is overrated anyway


----------



## jakedog (Mar 21, 2010)

A seiko seiko 6105-8119 which i love to ware all the time over my other watches.But i have two 6105-8119 just feels good on the wrist so low it goes under cuffs.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> 2 unexpected purchases before year end, second go around with the MM300, maybe it will stick this time? Steinhart was a complete impulse purchase, very much looking forward to both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see why you let go of the Shogun now. Going to have to try the MM300 myself one day.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


> Welcome back, Nick. The MM300 has that effect.





59yukon01 said:


> I see why you let go of the Shogun now. Going to have to try the MM300 myself one day.


Li, you are correct my friend, I miss it's wrist presence, and the way it changes when various light hits it.

59yukon, you owe it to yourself to try one, for the current used prices, the SBDX001 is a steal.

Happy Holidays guys!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U1 coming back from getting relumed (this was an 2005 model with the poor lume)









And Scurfa Diver One Stainless








On the Scurfa, I had money in PayPal and couldn't resist! 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## tsimpson (Mar 3, 2015)

My new CW Trident landed in the US this morning. Should be here by the end of the day!


----------



## tsimpson (Mar 3, 2015)

The DHL man was just here!


----------



## tsimpson (Mar 3, 2015)

You're the first ones to see it! Its still cold from being shipped! Very cool!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Just bought this one from a fellow WUS member, nello on 12/23. He shipped it on 12/24. Hopefully I'll get a new watch before the new year!
Invicta 9094 (blue dial version of 8926)







(seller's pic)


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This. It took me forever to find one but it's the thrill of the chase right? Sellers pic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm really excited about this one I've a feeling it's going to be my new favourite watch sif nart incoming


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'm really excited about this one I've a feeling it's going to be my new favourite watch sif nart incoming


Nice ! What are they priced at ?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Nice ! What are they priced at ?


Here's a link http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=859782&d=1417447448


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I _Sinned_ because of WatchBuys free overnight shipping offer. I'm done for the year! :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Several pages back I said I had a Laco Trier incoming. I was hoping it would scratch the itch for not also ordering the Alpina Startimer Pilot in SS at the same time I ordered the PVD. Well it didn't, so it was returned. No comparison in quality to what I really wanted. Also wanted this with a bracelet, even though I see Nato's and Canvas in it's future. Just love these particular Chronos so why not have two


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

Sin 104 should be here tomorrow










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy new year!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

JR Aquascope from Ashford holiday sale. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Several pages back I said I had a Laco Trier incoming. I was hoping it would scratch the itch for not also ordering the Alpina Startimer Pilot in SS at the same time I ordered the PVD. Well it didn't, so it was returned. No comparison in quality to what I really wanted. Also wanted this with a bracelet, even though I see Nato's and Canvas in it's future. Just love these particular Chronos so why not have two


I agree 

Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Marathon SAR (2006 contract) but i'll have to wait 11-15 days (seller's on a business trip but we have an agreement)

(Pic: Broadarrow)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

First purchase of 2016 and another one off the _lust list_! Arriving on Thursday.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Still waiting on Sam at DP to ship my Sea Quest ordered last week late. The USPS tracking just shows Pre-shipment info sent to USPS. Aaargh.


----------



## Keary (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a Borealis Sea Dragon and a Helson Shark Diver 42mm Brass. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> First purchase of 2016 and another one off the _lust list_! Arriving on Thursday.


Very cool. Looks like an homage to the DOXA Army.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This landed last night 









These should land today/tomorrow


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I ordered this from a firm in London but they were out of stock so it's winging it's way from Canada.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Made bad new years decisions hahaha - bought an Alpha Marine T-100 - been on the hunt for a like new one since I really want a tritium diver for diving and my own engineer nerdiness.

(Seller's pics)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalmar I SS for me
If only February would be here now!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Never ever thought I would buy one these but after handling a fellow member's one a few months back I haven't been able to shake the feeling. It was the change in handsets that tipped me over the edge. Would never have bought with the old hands


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> Never ever thought I would buy one these but after handling a fellow member's one a few months back I haven't been able to shake the feeling. It was the change in handsets that tipped me over the edge. Would never have bought with the old hands
> 
> View attachment 6578546
> 
> ...


Excellent choice, that ninja Tuna looks killer
still prefer the old hands but nothing wrong with the new ones


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bought this from Jake for the *second* time coz I missed the lumed bezel. His offer of EMS shipping for this month was too hard to resist. :-d

The sand blasted bracelet from Strapcode to pair with the CAV-date is also on the way.

Hopefully, it'll be a keeper this time...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got this one finally coming from Portugal after 3 WTB threads here and more elsewhere since 2014.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

SCUBA DUDE


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Technically probably still on the ground in Pforzheim, but this bad boy is on the way - new Limes Endurance II.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hopefully Monday!



















These are pics of the SS version, but it is identical in looks to the Titanium version i have coming.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hopefully Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one really is a looker! And the fact there's a bit of talk about a bracelet for the titanium version... Uh..

-whoa-


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

whoa said:


> This one really is a looker! And the fact there's a bit of talk about a bracelet for the titanium version... Uh..
> 
> -whoa-


Thanks! I certainly hope it turns out as good in hand as it looks in pics. It is part of my WIS endgame strategy and i had to give up a Tuna to get it, so hopegully it's worth it. I am keeping my ears open for more news on the bracelet option.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Hopefully this in a couple of days!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

watchobs said:


> Hopefully this in a couple of days!


That's Sexy!

-whoa-


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks! I certainly hope it turns out as good in hand as it looks in pics. It is part of my WIS endgame strategy and i had to give up a Tuna to get it, so hopegully it's worth it. I am keeping my ears open for more news on the bracelet option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm looking at it all the time! Just not sure about the hight! But that case is just killer!

-whoa-


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Three more of these:


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

View attachment 6JnYPCe.jpg


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Zweig said:


> Marathon SAR (2006 contract) but i'll have to wait 11-15 days (seller's on a business trip but we have an agreement)
> 
> (Pic: Broadarrow)


Would love to see pics of that bad boy. SAR is awesome!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Would love to see pics of that bad boy. SAR is awesome!


Me too Paul ! The wait is KILLING me. I should receive it next week and ofc, i'll post plenty of pics !


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Should be here Monday, with any luck. One more grail I can cross off my bucket list.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is making its way to me.


----------



## guitarmac1 (Sep 13, 2015)

sticky said:


> This is making its way to me.
> 
> View attachment 6796706


Pardon my ignorance, but what model is that one? As a Florida Gator fan, I dig that color combo.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarmac1 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what model is that one? As a Florida Gator fan, I dig that color combo.


Master 1000:
http://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma10aubrcbed.html

The dial is darker blue IRL, see this thread before buying to make sure:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2594538


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

This one should land on Friday:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this watch and like you miss it. 
I had a ND



thejollywatcher said:


> Bought this from Jake for the *second* time coz I missed the lumed bezel. His offer of EMS shipping for this month was too hard to resist. :-d
> 
> The sand blasted bracelet from Strapcode to pair with the CAV-date is also on the way.
> 
> Hopefully, it'll be a keeper this time...


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Been a while since I've bought a watch but I couldn't resist the Aquadive GMT in orange!

Pic borrowed from the Aquadive website.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

guitarmac1 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what model is that one? As a Florida Gator fan, I dig that color combo.


Ugh, where is my dislike button


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone else had their delivery plans fouled by the snowstorm on the east coast this past weekend? My Doxa has been sitting in Nashville since last evening. :-(


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just landed



















My initial impression is that German engineering is really nice.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Got a treat waiting for me @ home...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*ordered-decrypted-expected *









_not forgotten about the_
_ contribution made by Poles to breaking Enigma._


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

UTS 2000m Pacific Horizon due in tomorrow. Picture from World Watch Review. I will post my own pics upon arrival


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

PRS-18A. I also ordered a couple of Maratac silicone deployment straps, which I hope to report on along with the watch when I've had a little time with all the kit.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

2 SRP monsters from Massdrop. Should be here in a week or so


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greygoosestr8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Awaiting a Squale GMT. Can't wait...


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

So... I missed UPS and they don't reattempt delivery until I'm back at work on Monday. When I tried to arrange online for me to pick it up I found out the driver recorded the watch as "left on porch". Odd, since he hadn't collected the $34.10 import duty. So after being on hold about 30 minutes waiting for someone from the "international department" I got it changed to pick up for tonight. But it's after hours and I'm supposed to wait for a call from them and then go knock on a side door or something. It all seems very weird and inconvenient, and the watch is so close I can almost taste it.


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

*Seiko 6309-7040 on its way home after having the aftermarket crown it came with swapped out for OEM crown. Now it's back to original condition except for the sapphire crystal that takes the place of scratched Hardlex.*


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Oris TT1 1000M in bound to the City of Angels!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

duplicate!


----------



## greygoosestr8 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a Squale GMT coming from New Zealand.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

My second incoming *Oris TT1* with a splash of Blue!!


----------



## IndyChrono (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Just landed now








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Coming in from left field.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one is on the way


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure the 775 would have been my first choice, but for the price I got it for I'll see if it grows on me. Landing Saturday.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure the 775 would have been my first choice, but for the price I got it for I'll see if it grows on me. Landing Saturday.


IMHO it's drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> IMHO it's drop dead gorgeous


Yeah, I like it a little more all the time too.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> This one is on the way
> 
> View attachment 6945641


Kudos. I have the Aquis black and couldn't be happier. Bought in steel and added the rubber. You'll regret nothing.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Technically not in the air yet, but pre-ordered the Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman and Regatarre 2011.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Kudos. I have the Aquis black and couldn't be happier. Bought in steel and added the rubber. You'll regret nothing.


Thanks, it arrived today, and I am glad I did it! It wears great!!!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Seiko arp777 turtle

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt Globemaster 2.0


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Technically not in the air yet, but pre-ordered the Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman and Regatarre 2011.


Too hard to choose only one 
They are both gorgeous


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not "in the air", per se, but will be coming my way next month. Waited a long time for these two babies. Opted for the Vintage Cream font on the black dial.


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a 7549-7010 Tuna and a h558-5009 'Arnie' in the air. They both should be here early next week


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Edox HydroSub Automatic on the way, pretty excited to get an Edox back in the collection!


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

*Just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SRP777 "New Turtle" to keep company with my vintage 6309.








*


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Just ordered a Steinhart OVM 2.0 last week. Awaiting shipping. 

Already planning the next one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

\

This is the seller's pic but man am I excited!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a Seiko SRP775 on order. Excellent photo shamelessly pilfered from the WWW.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Victorinox Dive Master 500M!* This is Round 2 for having the Red color in my collection...just a few days late from Valentine's Day!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Duplicate!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, I know, I already have one. But I can't resist a good deal so this will be catch and release.


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

After a week of going back and forth between the black and blue alternatives, I decided to go with this one with the assistance of couple glasses of scotch. Please guys, assure me that I made the right decision... 









Picture borrowed, not mine.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> After a week of going back and forth between the black and blue alternatives, I decided to go with this one with the assistance of couple glasses of scotch. Please guys, assure me that I made the right decision...
> 
> View attachment 7114162
> 
> ...


You made the right decision
The blue SD is special


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Daimonos said:


> After a week of going back and forth between the black and blue alternatives, I decided to go with this one with the assistance of couple glasses of scotch. Please guys, assure me that I made the right decision...
> 
> View attachment 7114162
> 
> ...


Good choice. Looks nice!


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Making a decision


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MattyMac said:


> Making a decision
> View attachment 7116994


Submersible, more unique


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't wait for my new Grail mod to land.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*FEDEX Delivery notice for Tomorrow!!







*


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Daimonos said:


> After a week of going back and forth between the black and blue alternatives, I decided to go with this one with the assistance of couple glasses of scotch. Please guys, assure me that I made the right decision...
> 
> View attachment 7114162
> 
> ...


This is the best picture of SD blue. I got mine cause of it. Very happy I did.

Right choice indeed.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Not a popular watch here, but I missed out on a new Autozilla by sitting on the fence. This is an even better watch, and limited to 500 units. I got mine from AZ Fine Time.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

TWO!!

Arriving tomorrow! A double treat this weekend 

I ordered the 12 hour bezel for the Manus.



















And the EZM 8 from Watchbuys. It'll be my smallest sized watch yet.










I think I'm done for the year! :roll: :-d


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Not quite shipped yet, ordered in the early hours last night. Very excited.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just received tracking number


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AAddict said:


> Not quite shipped yet, ordered in the early hours last night. Very excited.


Where from?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Where from?


JuraWatches / CW Sellors


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one is on the way. Never owned an OWC before, but I have seen them on the forum plenty of times. Looking forward to learning something new


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^ ah yeah to that owc.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> \
> 
> This is the seller's pic but man am I excited!


Rightfully so. The Tuna is an uber comfy piece. I took my SBBN015 with me on a company retreat recently and had it on 72 hours straight. I forgot I had it on. Performs in so many different ways. You're gonna love it!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

This guy is now in the air thanks to a forum member. Sbdc001 with a sapphire upgrade.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

This baby is on the way! Can not wait to get her!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Hopefully getting into the air soon


----------



## Tyrantblade (Jan 18, 2016)

Just started moving (late Sunday where it is coming from) , supposed to be next day delivery


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Stock photo, but one of these incoming this week:


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

should arrive next week 
pics stolen from Halios/Forasec


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Pelagos #2 from Govbergs


----------



## Big Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

Just ordered this yesterday


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Tyrantblade said:


> Just started moving (late Sunday where it is coming from) , supposed to be next day delivery


That thing ever show up?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Edit: Order cancelled.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Scuba Dude
Within 5 minutes of arrival the Dude will be getting a new bezel & 'shark mesh'.


----------



## Tyrantblade (Jan 18, 2016)

I love it more than words can describe, especially at the price i got it at


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

All my watches are 38-42mm and recently I've been wanting something a bit bigger so:










Never had anything 47mm before. Can't wait!

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCen (Feb 29, 2016)

View attachment 7261122
SEIKO MINI MONSTER


----------



## TomCen (Feb 29, 2016)

View attachment 7261186


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Myman said:


> View attachment 7228346
> 
> Scuba Dude
> Within 5 minutes of arrival the Dude will be getting a new bezel & a 'Bond Nato'.


I am also waiting for some special parts (new dial, black calendar wheel, special bezel) for a 710 but I also ordered this one:










That I will keep stock as it's already hot rodded from factory.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yellow Orient Mako, so excited......


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Not a diver, but the best diver accessory.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Makara Seaturtle on way. It is back instock.


----------



## alrink (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm waiting for this beauty to arrive
View attachment 7324754


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Impulse purchase. Just shipped.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Good grief.......All this in the mail! Plus a SE2 From Strapcode , it never ends at my house #Sickness #Disease 





















*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have decided on this Squale (after considering the blue Tuna much) to be my first watch of the year - it is in the air and should be fun to wear


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I have decided on this Squale (after considering the blue Tuna much) to be my first watch of the year - it is in the air and should be fun to wear


Nice one! It is on my list somewhere


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

After over a year of holding off, I finally pulled the trigger on this beauty but with a black rubber strap and a separate mesh strap.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Where are you guys ordering the blue Squales from?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Where are you guys ordering the blue Squales from?


Mine is from this guy who loiters around Venice Beach, I hear he has a brother near the Tower Bridge in London too.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Mine is from this guy who loiters around Venice Beach, I hear he has a brother near the Tower Bridge in London too.


thanks, blowhead :-!


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Where are you guys ordering the blue Squales from?


Gnomon watches. I also got a mesh bracelet for free with their promo. Really excited to get this one. Love the sunburst dial.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr. Clemson said:


> Gnomon watches. I also got a mesh bracelet for free with their promo. Really excited to get this one. Love the sunburst dial.


thought so. Amazing that they get stock before other dealers.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Wahoo,watch shipped today(pic burrowed),Light Blue Nato arrived today & O.M.rubber strap is 2 weeks out...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on this barely known puppy, it will be coming all the way from Italy, hopefully in the next couple of weeks:


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

Got my hands on a Sinn UX finally....


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Just spotted the black, no-date Shark Diver 42 brass in stock so I had to order it. Its going to look pretty big on my wrist, but that's the point with brass divers isn't it?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Couldn't resist this Turtle mod for $140


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine just shipped ! A Orange Sea Dragon from Borealis with the coupon "10-OFF-PLEASE".

This gives a 10% OFF the already discounted price so it was only 248$!! I added the standard 10$ shipping since not in a hurry (and not a fan of Fedex..) so at 258$ shipped this is a smoking deal for a Miyota 9015 diver w/sapphire crystal! 

View attachment 7388538


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

A 033 Tuna should be with me early next week, birthday present to myself. Then it's strap shopping time! (pic borrowed from the web)
View attachment 7394594


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

On its way to me from a fellow WUS member, should be here tomorrow. Can't wait, I've been looking for one of these for quite a while. (Seller's pic.)
View attachment 7396562


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these and it should be with me in a few days.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got these two shipping my way today from a friend I've dealt with on Facebook countless times. More pumped about the Starfish, surprisingly.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger, be here on Monday


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Due in next week.










Oh yeah, I missed the opportunity to announce the Stowa, it arrived today.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger, be here on Monday


Sweet. where did you source it from?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Sweet. where did you source it from?


Sent you a PM


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

From across the world to the USA in 3 days??? Ill take it.

IMG_6132 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Coming Monday!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Coming Monday!


I hate you so much right now, I could come over and steal your mail.
And also, DIBS.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I hate you so much right now, I could come over and steal your mail.
> And also, DIBS.


Ha! This one didn't come without sacrifices...Darth tuna, Helson Skindiver, and another TBD watch (thinking blue Aevig Huldra at the moment) had go to fund this one. Haven't let a Sinn go yet, but if I do, your first in line!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Just ordered last night, but I'll be waiting until May or June from what I understand...








Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Fixin to get my PVD on.......Originally was going to go with the Steinhart Ocean PVD but after seeing a friends new Bernhardt Binnacle black ( PVD ) it was ALL over. The Bernie flat out just kicks ass over the Steinhart....Seriously #Bernhardt #USA








*


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Coming Monday!


Ah yeah. ez 13 in the house.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *Fixin to get my PVD on.......Originally was going to go with the Steinhart Ocean PVD but after seeing a friends new Bernhardt Binnacle black ( PVD ) it was ALL over. The Bernie flat out just kicks ass over the Steinhart....Seriously #Bernhardt #USA
> 
> View attachment 7429954
> 
> *


*Yo Fellas, its here!

*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Here's some quick'n dirties #BERNHARDT #USA #AmericanWatch





























*


----------



## discountme (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow great Marathon TSAR is a fabulous and fine looking watch from where i can buy it?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this one but without the st steel bracelet


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I have this on the way. It has shipped and should be here Monday morning! I cant wait!!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Why do you have to wait so long? that would drive me insane, I dont think i could do it.



flyersandeagles said:


> Just ordered last night, but I'll be waiting until May or June from what I understand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

PowerChucker said:


> Why do you have to wait so long? that would drive me insane, I dont think i could do it.


It's a pre-order, watch is still being manufactured. I know it sucks. Seems like forever already haha

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

well as they say, "good things come to those that wait", haha. cant wait to see the wrist shots!



flyersandeagles said:


> It's a pre-order, watch is still being manufactured. I know it sucks. Seems like forever already haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn it...every time I spend anytime on this site I end up buying a new watch. LOL. It never ends.

4000M Seafarer II on route sometime this summer. :-!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rojote said:


> Damn it...every time I spend anytime on this site I end up buying a new watch. LOL. It never ends.
> 
> 4000M Seafarer II on route sometime this summer. :-!
> 
> View attachment 7487930


Congrats! 
It's gonna be a good summer for us !

I can't wait for my 2.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Rojote said:


> Damn it...every time I spend anytime on this site I end up buying a new watch. LOL. It never ends.
> 
> 4000M Seafarer II on route sometime this summer. :-!
> 
> View attachment 7487930





Watches503 said:


> Congrats!
> It's gonna be a good summer for us !
> 
> I can't wait for my 2.


Borealis is really rising its game, the latest models are just incredible


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> Borealis is really rising its game, the latest models are just incredible


No doubt about that. And they charge 150-400 less than others would with same specs.

These are my 2 coming.


































You know if Armida or Helson did them with these specs, they'd cost $599. 
If Stevral did them, they'd cost $720.
If it was H2O, it would be $799 without bracelet, etc etc etc.

Shipping this one out today to a friend.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ordered one of these for my younger brother, arriving tomorrow according to Amazon. It's a surprise. He always tells me he owns no watches because he doesn't need one since always carries his iPhone with him. Hoping this little gift will change his mind. EVERYBODY needs an SKX!.









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

all true but I would have kept that Orca 



Watches503 said:


> No doubt about that. And they charge 150-400 less than others would with same specs.
> 
> These are my 2 coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's not actually in the air any more but at the local DHL distribution point awaiting delivery to little old me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sticky said:


> It's not actually in the air any more but at the local DHL distribution point awaiting delivery to little old me.
> 
> View attachment 7494058


A proper grandfather's watch Sire Sticky :-d


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I've decided to go big or go home - last night I ordered a Shark Diver 45 in blue. This was after days of deliberation and driving my wife crazy trying to choose between the 42 and 45. Some months back I had settled on the 42 but somehow I ended up with the 45 when it came to actually ordering. Hopefully it's not too big, not planning on using it for daily wear - I have a vintage 38mm Seiko for that.

Photo taken from elsewhere on this forum..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes you just find that price that's too good to pass up. Well this was one of those times. Besides I wanted a blue watch. New version Seiko Sumo SBDC033 on the way.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

daforg said:


> I've decided to go big or go home - last night I ordered a Shark Diver 45 in blue. This was after days of deliberation and driving my wife crazy trying to choose between the 42 and 45. Some months back I had settled on the 42 but somehow I ended up with the 45 when it came to actually ordering. Hopefully it's not too big, not planning on using it for daily wear - I have a vintage 38mm Seiko for that.
> 
> Photo taken from elsewhere on this forum..
> 
> View attachment 7509122


It is huge buddy. If you are not a monster then you may want to return and get a 42 one.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

flying.fish said:


> It is huge buddy. If you are not a monster then you may want to return and get a 42 one.


It's arrived and no jokes, it is a monster. However, it's exactly what I was after.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

daforg said:


> It's arrived and no jokes, it is a monster. However, it's exactly what I was after.


I am glad you are happy. I have a brass one and I am very happy with it. Now let's see some wrist shots buddy 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Incoming from Italy.Pics of this combo are rare as hens teeth(net pic)...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Incoming from Italy.Pics of this combo are rare as hens teeth(net pic)...
> View attachment 7565178


Niiiiice!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now confirmed to be "in the air".


----------



## discountme (Mar 18, 2016)

What a huge watches these are nice and superb


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Pics by ennea on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I lost momentary control of my index finger and ordered this big boy during the Easter sale:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 7580378


Veeeeeery nice Paul


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Armida A1 42mm matte blue AND Armida A2 500m.

I lost control a bit...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 7574426
> 
> 
> View attachment 7574434
> ...


Awesome pics of a great watch


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

View attachment 7589050


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

My Magrette Moana should arrive tomorrow. Been on my wish list for a while now.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

timwilso said:


> My Magrette Moana should arrive tomorrow. Been on my wish list for a while now.


That's great, where did you manage to find one?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 7580378


Congrats. It's an awesome watch and a bargain.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one should be waiting for me when I return from the OBX. Sold 4 watches but I feel good about it. 
Fewer choices, easier in the AM ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one should be waiting for me when I return from the OBX. Sold 4 watches but I feel good about it.
> Fewer choices, easier in the AM ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I have seen your ML Pontos S diver was for sale, I guess for this Rolex.

I'm still fresh fish in the watch collection, maybe thats why I cant understand Rolex value/prices.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> Congratulations. I have seen your ML Pontos S diver was for sale, I guess for this Rolex.
> 
> I'm still fresh fish in the watch collection, maybe thats why I cant understand Rolex value/prices.


Yes sold the ML, Pam and B&R.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

vladg said:


> Congratulations. I have seen your ML Pontos S diver was for sale, I guess for this Rolex.
> 
> I'm still fresh fish in the watch collection, maybe thats why I cant understand Rolex value/prices.


I was like you, you'll get there, in particular, this SeaDweller is the quintessential pick for a one do-it-all watch.

You still have too many choices B.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

daforg said:


> That's great, where did you manage to find one?


Just missed a G14 a few weeks ago on the sales corner. I got lucky and snagged this one from the same place. Gotta love WUS!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one should be waiting for me when I return from the OBX. Sold 4 watches but I feel good about it.
> Fewer choices, easier in the AM ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yeah!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one should be waiting for me when I return from the OBX. Sold 4 watches but I feel good about it.
> Fewer choices, easier in the AM ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Seems like great minds think alike. I really like the sd4k. However, I do find myself having trouble parting ways with the grand seiko.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Nothing fancy, but a very nice looking Zixen is en route to me.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one should be waiting for me when I return from the OBX. Sold 4 watches but I feel good about it.
> Fewer choices, easier in the AM ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Thread over we have a winner


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Shipped today! Hoping to have it before I go out of town on Sunday.









(picture appropriated without consent)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

This Seiko SRP775...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Eterna Kontiki Date 200M...

(Not my Pic)


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Finally, a Rado Diastase XL...

(Not my Pic)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

1watchaholic said:


> Finally, a Rado Diastase XL...
> 
> (Not my Pic)


There's something so beautiful above Rado divers!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not even on the road yet in actuality but the thought's there.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not yet, but receiving some very serious consideration.


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm waiting on a Squale Master in bronze grey. Will post pics when I get it!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope they're keepers. Impulse purchases with the ole "always wanted" excuse.

Google images


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Helson Buccaneer GMT is in motion


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Not yet, but receiving some very serious consideration.
> 
> View attachment 7635066
> 
> ...


That is nice looking. What model is that? Older and discontinued, I presume?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

A Scurfa Diver One Stainless v.II from the Sales Forum.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> That is nice looking. What model is that? Older and discontinued, I presume?


Still available. Model D127SBO. |>

There is an impressive gallery of high-res pics here:

DOXA Into The Ocean - galeria | Manufaktura Czasu

Please excuse the fake limb, lol.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko Blumo inbound from MassDrop.

Also, Crafter Blue fitted blue rubber strap inbound from Hong Kong.

(Photo borrowed from web & not quite accurate - I ordered the SBDC003)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Still available. Model D127SBO. |>
> 
> There is an impressive gallery of high-res pics here:
> 
> ...


Ewwww that fake limb is creepy, I would be happy to lend my real wrist in the future for your pics.


----------



## discountme (Mar 18, 2016)

The are the coolest watch but i rather stick on for comfort wearing.


----------



## discountme (Mar 18, 2016)

Seiko SKX171 is also one of the best i ever used.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one should be waiting for me when I return from the OBX. Sold 4 watches but I feel good about it.
> Fewer choices, easier in the AM ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 7654578


Perfect choise.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just landed for me!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Ewwww that fake limb is creepy, I would be happy to lend my real wrist in the future for your pics.


Agreed on the creep factor. Good pics are tough to find. There are other variants that are nice too. Having a tough time choosing.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

gom819 said:


> Just landed for me!


This is also in my radar. Congrats. How much was it?

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Still available. Model D127SBO. |>
> 
> There is an impressive gallery of high-res pics here:
> 
> ...


Thanks that's a sweet looking watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This beauty is now inbound from Mr. Lee at Chronograph.com. Getting harder to find and he had a fantastic price. Even provided a pic to illustrate excellent chapter ring alignment.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> This beauty is now inbound from Mr. Lee at Chronograph.com. Getting harder to find and he had a fantastic price. Even provided a pic to illustrate excellent chapter ring alignment.
> 
> View attachment 7686458


List price on his site doesnt look fantastic though?

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

flying.fish said:


> List price on his site doesnt look fantastic though?
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


His price is actually pretty good. Now pushing $450-$500 USD on the bay because of high demand/low supply. His price is significantly lower than that.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Was in the air and since landed - thrilled having wanted one for so long.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Was in the air and since landed - thrilled having wanted one for so long.


Which model is that?

Excellent choice. Beautiful.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Leekster said:


> Which model is that?
> 
> Excellent choice. Beautiful.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Yes I don't see it in their website either

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Which model is that?
> 
> Excellent choice. Beautiful.


Moana Pacific Diver. It's long since sold out. 500 unit edition circa 2010'ish. Tough to find now, only when someone decides to let go. I believe it was Magrette's first diver.


----------



## johnlawschneider (Feb 3, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Moana Pacific Diver. It's long since sold out. 500 unit edition circa 2010'ish. Tough to find now, only when someone decides to let go. I believe it was Magrette's first diver.


Good to know, great looking watch.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Was in the air and since landed - thrilled having wanted one for so long.


The Magrettes are beautiful pieces, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

FatTuesday said:


> Seiko Blumo inbound from MassDrop.
> 
> Also, Crafter Blue fitted blue rubber strap inbound from Hong Kong.
> 
> (Photo borrowed from web & not quite accurate - I ordered the SBDC003)


Seiko SBDC003 Blumo arrived today...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean One vintage military.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo perfection arrived yesterday, but just now finally got around to putting it on. Nato for now, bracelet sized later, and black Crafter Blue rubber has been in transit. I like this way more than I thought I would.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Blumo perfection arrived yesterday, but just now finally got around to putting it on. Nato for now, bracelet sized later, and black Crafter Blue rubber has been in transit. I like this way more than I thought I would.


Very nice indeed. Congrats. |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Very nice indeed. Congrats. |>


Thanks Don! A little late to the party trying out a Sumo, but glad I finally did.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Moana Pacific Diver. It's long since sold out. 500 unit edition circa 2010'ish. Tough to find now, only when someone decides to let go. I believe it was Magrette's first diver.


Thank you!
Saves me some time.

Honey Badger says that watch is pretty badass.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

FatTuesday said:


> Seiko SBDC003 Blumo arrived today...


Congrats! My Massdrop Blumo arrived yesterday. Got it sized today. I love this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discountme (Mar 18, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Blumo perfection arrived yesterday, but just now finally got around to putting it on. Nato for now, bracelet sized later, and black Crafter Blue rubber has been in transit. I like this way more than I thought I would.


This is nice and cool one


----------



## discountme (Mar 18, 2016)

FatTuesday said:


> Seiko SBDC003 Blumo arrived today...


yes this is also finest watch I have seen http://www.discountwatchstore.com/product_images/Seiko/SBDC003.jpg


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

flying.fish said:


> This is also in my radar. Congrats. How much was it?
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


The piece is amazing and I'm enjoying it very much thank you. There's a sale currently on the site. PM me and I'll send you the link if you're unable to find it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Love that bezel. Looks like an old Seamaster 120.



Radar1 said:


> Still available. Model D127SBO. |>
> 
> There is an impressive gallery of high-res pics here:
> 
> ...


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

2nd generation Orange Monster
this is the 4th time I'm buying an orange monster
Every time I sell one I'm missing it again in a short time
It should be here in a week and I have decided to keep this one for basically ever


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

Seiko MM300 and I wont be home to welcome it when it arrives on Monday


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Its in my mind and very close to being in the air:
(Pic snatched from the net and shout out to the owner)
This means the MKII Nassau Red Triangle is on the chopping block.


----------



## johnlawschneider (Feb 3, 2016)

Knoc said:


> Its in my mind and very close to being in the air:
> (Pic snatched from the net and shout out to the owner)
> This means the MKII Nassau Red Triangle is on the chopping block.


What make/model is that it's great looking.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

johnlawschneider said:


> What make/model is that it's great looking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it is the ollech & wajs - Mirage III

If anyone knows for certain...?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

supawabb said:


> Pretty sure it is the ollech & wajs - Mirage III
> 
> If anyone knows for certain...?


Correct. 40mm diameter - swiss val 7750 - 14mm thick - 200mm WR


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great looking watch. 
Similar to a Sinn but without the stupid thickness. 
Major win


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Blumo perfection arrived yesterday, but just now finally got around to putting it on. Nato for now, bracelet sized later, and black Crafter Blue rubber has been in transit. I like this way more than I thought I would.


One of my favorites. A little heavy with the bracelet, so it spends the most time on a nato or bonetto cinturini strap. Congrats, I think it's the best value of any watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

calwatchguy said:


> One of my favorites. A little heavy with the bracelet, so it spends the most time on a nato or bonetto cinturini strap. Congrats, I think it's the best value of any watch.


For the price I paid, and having it on the wrist for 3 straight days, I'd have to agree. The fact it's at +3.5 s/d doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

To match my black sunbrush model. Too good a price to pass up and the blue has always been intriguing.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

great case design, love those crown guards



Radar1 said:


> To match my black sunbrush model. Too good a price to pass up and the blue has always been intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 7746538


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Great looking watch.
> Similar to a Sinn but without the stupid thickness.
> Major win


Right on. 
Should hit that sweet spot between being compact with the L2L and not too high on the wrist-Ive got a thing for 40mm watches as of late.
Hoping to have this in the air over the coming days.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

johnlawschneider said:


> What make/model is that it's great looking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Look into Wilson Watch Works. Same exact stats going for under a grand. Excellent quality.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

CM HUNTER said:


> Look into Wilson Watch Works. Same exact stats going for under a grand. Excellent quality.


Second that. He's got a solid sterile piece like this. $995usd


----------



## RM2017 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just purchased a SRP773 Seiko blue turtle. My first Seiko actually and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Knoc said:


> Its in my mind and very close to being in the air:
> (Pic snatched from the net and shout out to the owner)
> This means the MKII Nassau Red Triangle is on the chopping block.


I love this watch. Where r u getting it from?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> To match my black sunbrush model. Too good a price to pass up and the blue has always been intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 7746538


Love this one. Have it on the way as well


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this watch. Where r u getting it from?


Currently in discussion with Chris at Wilson Watch Works. He's got his variant. As well as the ollech and wajs version I posted with indices or numerals.
Right on.

Knoc


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Knoc said:


> Currently in discussion with Chris at Wilson Watch Works. He's got his variant. As well as the ollech and wajs version I posted with indices or numerals.
> Right on.
> 
> Knoc


I am confused?! You are getting the O&W from Chris?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am confused?! You are getting the O&W from Chris?


Haven't finalized yet- but hoping to in the next few days. The plan was to get the o&w. I'm now considering his own sterile version now though. Ha. #wis struggles. Chris carries o&w but also makes a sterile version of this chronograph.

Knoc


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

One of these on the way. First Helson here, I have been keeping an eye out for the right size grey dial with the unpainted stainless bezel.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jenny Caribbean Reissue


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

A LLD. After I receive the bonus. LOL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one is singing to me quite nicely. Haven't dropped the hammer on it _just_ yet but it's probably just a matter of time (no pun intended). Earlier blogs referencing a 9015 are outdated. A batch of 2824-2's was acquired by the company at Baselworld and will be installed, adjusted to six positions for COSC-level accuracy. With the VAT dropped for non-EU this becomes a very attractive option.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> This one is singing to me quite nicely. Haven't dropped the hammer on it _just_ yet but it's probably just a matter of time (no pun intended). Earlier blogs referencing a 9015 are outdated. A batch of 2824-2's was acquired by the company at Baselworld and will be installed, adjusted to six positions for COSC-level accuracy. With the VAT dropped for non-EU this becomes a very attractive option.
> 
> View attachment 7757466
> 
> ...


Not bad at all. I'm a sucker for no crown guards.

Knoc


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Knoc said:


> Not bad at all. I'm a sucker for no crown guards.
> 
> Knoc


So am I. Tough call on colour though.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'60s 'Calendar Auto Orient 21 Diver' 40mm case (red circle)...









Currently without bezel, seems to be a dial variation somewhere between this early '60s Olympia Orient...









...and this fairly common version (same handset as both)...









...nice FAT lugs...









...I hope it has this caseback... 









There's a Revue 20ATM (purple circle) in there as well, and an 18mm Tropic Sport strap on the Ivarex to the left...BONUS!.
I'm off to Yahoo Japan to find a bezel... :-d


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> So am I. Tough call on colour though.


Which color you contemplating? I'm biased always go for the standard black dial watches. Right on.

Knoc


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Knoc said:


> Which color you contemplating? I'm biased always go for the standard black dial watches. Right on.
> 
> Knoc


I would lean towards the black on this one as well. I have a blue Hexa Osprey inbound and I am hoping that, along with my Limes, the blue will be covered well enough.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Was looking for an orange diver, then someone posted about a WUS discount code over at Deep Blue. Sapphire, 9015, bracelet. Where do I sign? Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Knoc said:


> Its in my mind and very close to being in the air:
> (Pic snatched from the net and shout out to the owner)
> This means the MKII Nassau Red Triangle is on the chopping block.


Deal done. Piece is enroute. Doesn't come with a bracelet so a few leather natos it is.
Will have to source a third party 20mm solid end link tapered bracelet.
Right on.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca DLC with the 6.5mm crystal. Looking forward to getting that "turbine bezel" on-wrist...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue dial diver in the air from FloridA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This new release from Delma is headed my way. Should land next week if all goes well.

















Here's the original from 1975.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cave Dweller







Sellers photo. I've wanted one of these for a long time.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Prometheus Trireme is en route ! Took a long time to check it off my wish list. Shipped yesterday in NOS condition.

Google images 

















The closest I'll get to a SHOM & be happily married at same time.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> One of these on the way. First Helson here, I have been keeping an eye out for the right size grey dial with the unpainted stainless bezel.
> 
> View attachment 7753074


Arrived, two links added, and currently being worn! It was nice to be able to wear it before adding links, due to the adjustable clasp. I quite like that feature! :-!

I am glad I went with the 42mm and not the 45mm, it is a chunky piece. The bracelet has an aggressive appearance, but it wears comfortable. I am a sucker for stainless bezels with painted markers, and this one does not disappoint.

Lugs with a bit more curve would be welcome, but I can live with it ;-)

The lume is impressive, probably the brightest micro-brand lume I own. +1 for Helson lume

After a a day of wear, with some activity tossed in, it appears to be within single digit seconds on accuracy best I can tell (I am not an accuracy cop, but I can appreciate it). The hand/dial design really complement the "sweep" of the Miyota movement compared to some others I have seen.

Overall, it is a nice piece, especially for the money IMHO. I see this one joining me on my next trip to the water!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, the Schaumburg aqm 1 is still in the air...and now I have a Prometheus Manta Ray and a Helson Tortuga coming as well. 
Hi my name is Adam and I'm addicted to Dive Watches:roll:


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hexa Ospry! Can't wait....keep thinking I want to sell everything and get a high $ diver but I'm a sucker for great value....for now.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Harley90 said:


> Hexa Ospry! Can't wait....keep thinking I want to sell everything and get a high $ diver but I'm a sucker for great value....for now.


You will be pleasantly surprised by this one for sure. Good choice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> This new release from Delma is headed my way. Should land next week if all goes well.
> 
> View attachment 7802282
> 
> ...


That's freaking stunning. I want one 

Do you know where they are made


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's freaking stunning. I want one
> 
> Do you know where they are made


Swiss made, Brice. Same folks who make the Blue Shark and Periscope - both very nice, but a little too large for my tastes. Love the cushion case, colours, and wicked bracelet on this new model. I think it is going to be even nicer in hand. Looks like they are pretty close to some famous Swiss companies! Hopefully some live pics later this week.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blue dial diver in the air from FloridA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also have this incoming - thanks to Brice's photos. Probably have some Mako's up for grabs shortly.


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see some pics when you get it. Really nice looking piece


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 with applied indices. Also coming with the AD beads of rice bracelet. All in mint condition. Just paid to clear customs....ugh, but all will be forgotten when it lands on my wrist tomorrow or Wednesday. (sellers pics)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Well, the Schaumburg aqm 1 is still in the air...and now I have a Prometheus Manta Ray and a Helson Tortuga coming as well.
> Hi my name is Adam and I'm addicted to Dive Watches:roll:


t
I cannot comment on the AQM, but I have an AQM III and I have been very pleased. I is a beefy piece, but it wears well.


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Found one at a good price, lots of the usual places are out of stock. On its way and should be here Thursday


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

this!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

SRP773 ordered this morning from Creation Watches.

Need a blue dial watch and I'm really happy with my 775.

A friend's picture helped finalize the decision to buy.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Ray II


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

6R15 Gen 3 Black Monster headed my way from Japan. Pic courtesy Tanaka.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> 6R15 Gen 3 Black Monster headed my way from Japan. Pic courtesy Tanaka.
> 
> View attachment 7923506


I like these. I've seen them with the Cyclops removed, which is even better.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I like these. I've seen them with the Cyclops removed, which is even better.


The definitive Monster without any doubt. Agreed on the cyclops, but I may treat this one to a sapphire from Yobokies. Cold_beer839 did that (below) and it looks phenomenal. He added an OEM Sumo second hand as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> The definitive Monster without any doubt. Agreed on the cyclops, but I may treat this one to a sapphire from Yobokies. Cold_beer839 did that (below) and it looks phenomenal. He added an OEM Sumo second hand as well.
> 
> View attachment 7924762


That is the pic I was referring to. Nice touch on the second hand mod also.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Collection complete, Hulk smashing its way in Sat :-!


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

This. Supposed to be here tonight. I'm fairly (I mean really) excited.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## SeikoWatchfan72 (Apr 30, 2013)

A blue dial rare zodiac oceanaire z08004, a watch I've been hunting fof a while now.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Probably (ha!) my last watch until Christmas. I was stuck between this and the SARG009. My preference for dive watches always wins out.








(lifted from the interweb)

Ordered one of these to go with it:








(bonettocinturini.it)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My SRP777 seems to be MIA. For those interested Strapcode now has the Super Oysters for the Turtle. Look pretty sweet too.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Fingers patiently tapping...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Armida A1 - been wanting one of these for a while in 2824, will pair up great with my A4


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Impulse purchase. Shouldn't have. 
It'll be cool to own for a little bit but definitely shouldn't have.










47mm by 56mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

39mm and a numbered dial? Yes, please.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ScootingCat said:


> 39mm and a numbered dial? Yes, please.
> 
> View attachment 7953930


That's a beautiful watch. A nice dress-diver that stands on its own unlike many Rolex sub derived designs.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can officially say this one is in the air now. Delivery via Fedex on Monday.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Captain Jack (Apr 18, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia 110 case and a replacement bezel.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Put my deposit down, now long wait begins!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Not really a diver, but it's close. GS SBGE001


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Wearing this on my flight, does it count?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


> Put my deposit down, now long wait begins!


I also took the plunge but on a Searambler. Now the wait begins. Hope it's not to small for my 7 1/4 inch wrist.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP779 inbound.


----------



## thewperry (Dec 9, 2012)

Same for me! I'm looking forward to my Pepsi-Turtle.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mister Visa wasn't very happy about it but I've just pulled the trigger on this bad boy.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko SRP779 inbound.


Looks great. I ordered an SRP777 on April 4 and haven't received it yet. It was shipped by Singapore Post on April 5 and shows in their tracking as landing in Canada on April 12. Radio silence since and gearing up for a PayPal dispute. Not a happy camper.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Looks great. I ordered an SRP777 on April 4 and haven't received it yet. It was shipped by Singapore Post on April 5 and shows in their tracking as landing in Canada on April 12. Radio silence since and gearing up for a PayPal dispute. Not a happy camper.


Thanks! If I like this then my SKX175 will be on the chopping blocks, along with Jubilee and President bracelet. Hope someone at Canada customs isn't wearing your watch as I'd be upset also. Hope mine doesn't take that long, but the two times before when I ordered from Skywatches it was at my door in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! If I like this then my SKX175 will be on the chopping blocks, along with Jubilee and President bracelet. Hope someone at Canada customs isn't wearing your watch as I'd be upset also. Hope mine doesn't take that long, but the two times before when I ordered from Skywatches it was at my door in less than 2 weeks.


I think it is a given at this stage that some chump at Canada Post or Customs is wearing my Seiko. Or sold/pawned it. It was shipped from a very reliable retailer, but at the end of the day the customer needs to get what he paid for in a reasonable time frame. He opened a trace with Singapore Post who said it was now on Canada Post. Apparently international agreements allow any postal agency up to two months to complete a trace. No way I will wait that long for an answer. If it takes PayPal to intervene, so be it.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

A pre loved SBBN011 Darth  (my first tuna!) 




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Nevermind, sbbn011 no more, now I'm getting a brand new sbbn025 arriving tomorrow


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Have Yobokies Monster mod on the way.
Just like this -- but with a domed sapphire.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

This.........



and this........


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> This one


And it arrived! Very nice.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, I ordered this one a couple weeks ago, still waiting on it:









Original plan was to pick up an skx007 to go with it. But... the more I thought about it, I ended up just going with the upgrade. So it'll have a SRP777 keeping it company instead.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

My inbounds are driving me crazy!
Been waiting for this custom SKX007 for a month...









Then have this Gnomon Steinhart Maxi that hopefully ships soon...









And while I'm at it, it isn't a diver but this guy has been gone for a month and a half getting serviced and it should be done soon...









The suspense is killing me!!

--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## omega600 (Jun 29, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## omega600 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tärnan Oceanographer, #002*


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on this beauty.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

It arrived yesterday.
What a great piece of gear.
Love it.
Well done, to all the design input.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Scurfa NATO and a Hexa Osprey!

I'm on a redeye to Costa Rica for a wedding, both should be waiting for me when I get back...

Decided to wear this on the trip.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seriously Considering this model released today by Deep Blue.


DAYNIGHT RESCUE T-100 AUTOMATIC TRITIUM -SWISS MADE
44mm case, 15mm thick, 24mm Lugs 316L Stainless Steel
Swiss Automatic Movement SELLITA SW-200 Movement 26 Jewels, 28,880 VPH
Sapphire Crystal, 300 Meters - 1000 Feet Water resistant
Ceramic Bezel with BGW9 BLUE Superluminova - Green Tritium PIP at 12 oclock
Screw down crown and Screw down Exhibtion caseback
Tritium Markers on the Dial, Bezel, and hands
Tritium Dial Markers:
12 O'clock Position = 2 Orange Flat Tubes
3,6,9 = 2 BLUE Flat Tubes
1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11 = 1 BLUE Flat Tube
Hands : Hour , Minute, Second - Orange Tubes
Bezel Markers - C3 Superluminova
Half links, Full links, Screws in Bracelet, Divers Wetsuit Extension


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Seriously Considering this model released today by Deep Blue.
> 
> 
> DAYNIGHT RESCUE T-100 AUTOMATIC TRITIUM -SWISS MADE
> ...


Saw this too, the GMT is a nice movement upgrade (2893 vs SW-200) for a modest price increase ($100). If it weren't for the 24mm lug width I'd be all over it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, the GMT is also very nice and with 2893-2 movement vs SW200. I do prefer the bezel on the three-hander, though acknowledge that the extra $100 is a bargain for the ETA dual-time.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

The lume is crazy on those - I need to stop visiting these threads


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Which one would you guys get?? I like the hands on the Batman, the solid colour bezel on the all-black.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd go batman for the GMT - otherwise solid black for the 3 hander


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

omega1300 said:


> I'd go batman for the GMT - otherwise solid black for the 3 hander


Thx. Tend to agree.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

omega1300 said:


> I'd go batman for the GMT - otherwise solid black for the 3 hander


And... DB has confirmed that this is exactly how sales pattern is shaping up. I ordered the all-black 3-hander.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Thx. Tend to agree.


Choose to break the trend ;^) Had slight reservation on LxL size but already have others in that size bracket. So I un-trended with this one coming


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Shipped literally five minutes after I ordered, lol. Now that is service.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

watchobs said:


> Choose to break the trend ;^) Had slight reservation on LxL size but already have others in that size bracket. So I un-trended with this one coming


I can't see pic at work. Did you go Batman? Can't go wrong with either and I think the wide bezel will help it to wear a little smaller. My DB Master 1000 was the same size and was fine.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

The pull was too great and I had to give in


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Also ordered one of these


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tactico Anko and Borealis Estoril both expected early July (fingers crossed)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Summer is coming soon and I decided I need something new to go in the water with, will give this Lumonox a try :


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Also ordered one of these


That'll definitely be sweet on your turtle. I just got this 775 double domed sapphire and it looks and feels considerably better than with regular crystal.









Much better than pics allow to show.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Larry23 said:


> Tactico Anko and Borealis Estoril both expected early July (fingers crossed)
> 
> View attachment 8115418
> 
> ...


Both will be absolute home runs ! Congrats !


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope so thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Larry23 said:


> Tactico Anko and Borealis Estoril both expected early July (fingers crossed)
> 
> View attachment 8115418
> 
> ...


Love that Borealis.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> Tactico Anko and Borealis Estoril both expected early July (fingers crossed)
> 
> View attachment 8115418
> 
> ...


I'm in on the Anko, and have been to the Borealis Estoril webpage probably a dozen times, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. The blue version has my interest.

Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

I grabbed this over the weekend. Just couldn't resist the black version with the bracelet.









Sent from my S7


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have the H2O Orca Torpedo on order:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This bad boy, been on my Grail short list!









AD 300 DLC


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a day of DLC pieces!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Knoc said:


> It's a day of DLC pieces!


Indeed!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Well it was in the air, and landed yesterday,


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Scuba dude. (Image from seller) Ordered Saturday 5/21 off ebay/Shmek's... Now looking at straps, bezels. Let's see how long she takes to get here!









Landed. 16 days from order to delivery for those curious about ordering from ebay sellers in Ukraine. Now waiting for new bezel, caseback and bracelet from Meranom!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Willieboy said:


> I have the H2O Orca Torpedo on order:


Wow, that is awesome! Congrats


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I have this "little" guy coming - Dievas Aqualuna - part of my new "fat Germans" collection  He'll be right at home with my Schaumburg Aquamatic!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Reminds me a little of an old Sting classic...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hopefully just a few weeks to go to get this Prometheus Poseidon Black/Yellow now in assembly stage.


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

Hoping to get Oris Sixty Five soon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Reminds me a little of an old Sting classic...
> 
> View attachment 8218634


Get the Pepsi now and it will give you the grand slam.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Get the Pepsi now and it will give you the grand slam.


And the Batman?? :think:


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

These two just shipped

Not actual sellers' pics


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> These two just shipped
> 
> Not actual sellers' pics


Congrats. 
What's that second one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats.
> What's that second one ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, Brice! The 2nd one is a Luxmento Naylamp 200 PVD that was sandblasted. I really wanted brushed SS but none are available and no current plans of a new run.

Really wanted your awesome Baltic Shield in any dial but after owning a watch with similar specs, I went for a bigger 44mm by 54mm case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you, Brice! The 2nd one is a Luxmento Naylamp 200 PVD that was sandblasted. I really wanted brushed SS but none are available and no current plans of a new run.
> 
> Really wanted your awesome Baltic Shield in any dial but after owning a watch with similar specs, I went for a bigger 44mm by 54mm case.


Nice one. 
The Baltic Shield wears pretty well. The grey dial is cool. 
I may move mine only to get the white one tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice one.
> The Baltic Shield wears pretty well. The grey dial is cool.
> I may move mine only to get the white one tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's gonna be another homerun !


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Bubbles


----------



## Archtop1952 (Sep 25, 2014)

Right now it`s my new Zodiac "Seawolf" 53 skin,Kinda like the older model,was hard to get one..


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> This bad boy, been on my Grail short list!
> 
> View attachment 8135042
> 
> ...


I just picked up a stainless BS300 with applied markers not too long ago. Couldn't be happier. Great acquisition I'm sure you'll enjoy. Also glad to see you're a trainer....heft of the watch demands some solid arm strength lol #curlsforthegirls!


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

I am hoping to see what the buzz has been all about on this one


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopefully Scurfa bell diver automatic when it comes out. 

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

The craziness continues. Not only do I have an Aquadive 300 and a Dievas Aqualuna sitting in my mailbox, but I have an Armida A3 and Orient saturation diver on the way. My names Adam and I'm a diveaholic


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

I have some Bernhardt binnacle diver, globemaster II, and two women's Delphine's on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

No word on shipment date yet but all confirmed


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

After not having bought a watch for a while, I just ordered a diver for the third week in a row, a Seiko SRP779.

Arrivals from last 2 weeks:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CB750 said:


> No word on shipment date yet but all confirmed


Same here just bought one too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally able to snag a cave dweller! Grey dial, which I preferred, and full pvd, which wasn't what I had been looking for, but I think I'll like it. Definitely will add some good variety and a unique piece to my collection! Supposed to be here on Tuesday-I'm getting antsy.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Waiting for the arrival of this vintage diver
Seller's pic









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Schraml (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey, can I get any diver cred for a 1970's Alpina Sea-Strong? Or, is that just pushing it a little too much?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Kai Schraml said:


> Hey, can I get any diver cred for a 1970's Alpina Sea-Strong? Or, is that just pushing it a little too much?
> View attachment 8280322


Wow.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Been on this Vostok kick for a few weeks, so another Scuba Dude and some pieces/parts from Meranom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

AQUASTAR Benthos 500 (seller's pics)...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Should never have sold my benthos.....never!!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Should never have sold my benthos.....never!!


Dave, I have a feeling this will be going on to my 'NEVER' list...can't wait to get it!


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

This one showed up today, very pleased and here is the first picture of my new SKX007.

I am starting to see what all the talk is about. This is one of the most comfortable watches I have worn!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

No longer in the air this one just landed an hour ago and what can I say that has not been said already ... What a watch!!!!

Enjoy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Dave, I have a feeling this will be going on to my 'NEVER' list...can't wait to get it!


You will really love it!! I've been trying to get mine back for a long time now....biggest mistake ever...looking forward to some more pics...mine had the co-branded tissot dial...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> You will really love it!! I've been trying to get mine back for a long time now....biggest mistake ever...looking forward to some more pics...mine had the co-branded tissot dial...


I've seen the pics you've posted of your old one...looked great. 
I think all of the dial/bezel variations look sensational. 
Hope yours finds its' way back 'home' at some stage!


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

It has arrived! Took it out for a spin on the bike


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

MM300. ETA this Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Not in the air really, I have to wait until I return from holidays in August to receive it.
(pictures borrowed from the internet)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Couldn't resist. Should arrive next week (image borrowed from the web).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

gerasimos33 said:


> Not in the air really, I have to wait until I return from holidays in August to receive it.
> (pictures borrowed from the internet)


Had my eye on this one too. Very nice looking watch. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Had my eye on this one too. Very nice looking watch. Let us know how it turns out.


Sure thing! I have to warn you though the most expensive watch I have bought so far is this:










I don't know what I should expect at that price point it terms of build quality and finishing. Maybe you guys can help with that!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Taking a chance on this one 









Try it on this as well. If the damn thing ever arrives. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

No longer in the air!!!


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Arrives Tuesday, picture taken from website.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

Perhaps I went a bit overboard, but I purchased a Magrette Vantage, which I had preordered during the initial release phase, but cancelled before the release and have regretted not getting it since then. That makes two watches in two weeks. But I'm starting med school and really won't have the funds in the future. But both the Cave Dweller and Vantage have been watched I've wanted for a long time. I'm really looking forward to the Vantage showing up on Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kai Schraml said:


> Hey, can I get any diver cred for a 1970's Alpina Sea-Strong? Or, is that just pushing it a little too much?
> View attachment 8280322


Heck yeah! I'm a big fan! The dial texture is hot. 
What size is it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

GX9901 said:


> After not having bought a watch for a while, I just ordered a diver for the third week in a row, a Seiko SRP779.
> 
> Arrivals from last 2 weeks:


The Pepsi Turtle landed a couple of days ago. Pretty nice!


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

Just ordered one of these... Can't wait to try out some interesting NATO options!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

1 diver, 2 others

Bit of a buying selling binge lateley. Total count stays stable with 1 in 1 out policy but quite a whirlwind




























Goodbye to these first 3




























But recently these have come and gone as well.




























Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not sure why but it was so cheap hope I like it









Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Not sure why but it was so cheap hope I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this one cheap?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray II on a 22mm Barton quick release strap from amazon.com. $200 never looked so good!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where was this one cheap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Overstock.com

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

My first diver.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Hopefully get this later today (taken from Aevig.com)


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not in the air, but only in my mind. Maybe in the future one of this two...


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Had to shuffle the deck a bit to make room for this. Finally pulled the trigger on a Pelagos, should be here tomorrow. (Web pic)









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

I have this one inbound. I have had it on my radar for a year or more, but never was at a point to pull the trigger until now.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally received the Huldra after getting mis-delivered (due to typo).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cabinetman said:


> I have this one inbound. I have had it on my radar for a year or more, but never was at a point to pull the trigger until now.


That's a fantastic watch. I'll own another Bathyscaphe.

Congrats. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Shipped today...


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally going to give this new-to-me MM300 (SBDX001) a spin thanks to a fellow WIS. Should be shipped any day now. (Sellers Pic)








Also just made final payment for my Crepas Decomaster. Incoming ordered exactly as per the pictured below (Courtesy of Crepas Website). Also getting the 60 Minute and Chromatic Depth Gauge bezels. Hopefully airborne by end of month.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

made my final payment on the decomaster also.got the tactico anko and a bunch from borealis. bullshark,seafarer 2, estoril 300.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

speedrack said:


> made my final payment on the decomaster also.got the tactico anko and a bunch from borealis. bullshark,seafarer 2, estoril 300.


Holy merde! That's a lot 
The Estoril is tempting. 
I am putting 5 watched for sale and will likely get one and a bronze micro, maybe a Gruppo Gama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Panerai 233 Dot dial


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a fantastic watch. I'll own another Bathyscaphe.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You are part of the reason I have one on the way. Your positive remarks about the Bathyscaphe during a PM conversation a few months back factored into my decision making process. Maybe BP will send you a commission check...


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> Panerai 233 Dot dial
> 
> View attachment 8375314


This is definitely one of my favorite PAMs. I wish I still had my 233K. Enjoy!!!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just set the time "scary" I know the movement used in these are suspect but it's really sketchy anyway spent so little I guess I am ok with it on the plus side it's really comfortable with the curved case back

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This one ships tomorrow I hope. 
(Sellers pic)








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ZENSKX781 said:


> This one ships tomorrow I hope.
> (Sellers pic)
> View attachment 8390650
> 
> ...


Like it! Model?


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Like it! Model?


Thanks. It's an SBDN029.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Thanks. It's an SBDN029.
> 
> Sent via tin can and a string


Nice! Wasn't aware Seiko released a new line of solar Tunas. You'll need to do a quick writeup of this bad boy when you get it, or at least post pics

Scurfa Nato is in the mail (pic from seller):


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ZENSKX781 said:


> This one ships tomorrow I hope.
> (Sellers pic)
> View attachment 8390650
> 
> ...


Congrats Heath!

I'm hoping to be able to snag one some day. Maybe the blue/rose one.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

H2O Hydra should be here in few hours (pic stolen of course)


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Should be airborne today, expected to arrive next Monday or Tuesday. Just had to see the lume on this one in person. Pic from the NFW website.


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Duplicate post, sorry!


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

On order as of today


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Seems like a sub with dwarf hands.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Seppia said:


> Seems like a sub with dwarf hands.


Just seems like it in that picture.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Prometheus Poseidon Stainless Steel Black Yellow Bezel In the Air and here Thursday!*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seiko SBGA 011, be here on Wednesday


----------



## TomCen (Feb 29, 2016)

My new joy


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Seiko SBGA 011, be here on Wednesday


Diver?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got a black/yellow face Bernhardt Globemaster on the way. Very excited to own one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Yellow-faced SKA367 Seiko kinetic and a black PVD Squale 50 Atmos. Both should be here any day.

The Seiko I had been searching for for quite a while and the Squale was a spur of the moment purchase when I made (what I thought was) a low-ball offer to somebody on eBay and they accepted.


----------



## Zaney (May 23, 2016)

I'm currently waiting on a jdm Seiko h558 5000 a.k.a. Arnie


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got a Tuna (SBBN033) coming next week.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I have a Bathys Benthic GMT enroute from Hawaii, should be here Saturday.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> Yellow-faced SKA367 Seiko kinetic and a black PVD Squale 50 Atmos. Both should be here any day.
> 
> The Seiko I had been searching for for quite a while and the Squale was a spur of the moment purchase when I made (what I thought was) a low-ball offer to somebody on eBay and they accepted.


The 50 Atmos has landed!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It landed before I could say it was in the air, lol.









Seriously considering my first Nivrel Deep Ocean as well.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't know exactly what drew me to this watch, but I had a Squale in the past, and I knew when I sold it that I'd want one again in the future.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Picked up an 8926 from a fellow WUS for a pretty good deal. I'm going to start modding it as soon as I open the package.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

pic snatched from the net and credit to the source:ninanet.net


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Knoc said:


> pic snatched from the net and credit to the source:ninanet.net


This is very cool. Model from about 15 years ago?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> This is very cool. Model from about 15 years ago?


06 model and freshly serviced from marathon. 
I'm really feeling it.

Knoc


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

6105-8000. Hopefully all original


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

ordered this morning, borrowed pic


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Haven't been active for a bit, and really haven't had anything speak to me lately and had gotten bored with some of the newer designs coming out (not to say they aren't nice). I've itched for a 7750 Chrono for a while, but I wanted unique and some presence. I think I got both in the Oris Titan 44mm Chrono. I've loved the Oris watches, but couldn't quite jump on board with the TT or Aquis designs but have lusted for one of the chronos, of which the 47mm pops up more, which shut that down.

I'm excited!










and stock-ish borrowed photo (as I'm on the hunt for a bracelet)


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

mlankton said:


> ordered this morning, borrowed pic
> View attachment 8498634


That is gorgeous. I've been wanting a white faced diver for a while this one might have just been added to my wish list.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Strange, but I like it
44mm


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman and Regattare 2011 should actually be "in the air" by the end of this week. ✈


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one (pic shamelessly ripped off from the web):


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Wanted to grab one before they sold out. See how it goes 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Prometheus poseidon. Navy/orange 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

ANKO


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Borealis Scorpionfish (white / modern), from a fellow WUS seller. Should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> This one (pic shamelessly ripped off from the web):
> 
> View attachment 8513090


Rock solid dude.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> ANKO


Did you get a shipment notice ? !

Sent from my S7


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

I have 2 in the air. Both Squales.

The first is a 1521, blue matte, that I had to look all over hell and gone for:










The second is for my wife. It's a Squale relatively small (36mm) Y1515 NOS that I scored because she wanted a dive watch. I always encourage us to share hobbies.










Here's the thing: I think when we agreed to this she expected me to get the black version so we would have, basically, a watch set. Gonna claim ignorance and see where that gets me.

However, if any of you good people have a polished black 1521, and are wanting a matte blue model, I may be up for it to keep me off the couch.

For now though, I think this is one of the best looking l blue divers out there, and I'm stoked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

What have I done!?? It's on the way.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Excited for these to arrive








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Excited for these to arrive
> View attachment 8535410
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who is the maker? They look great.

Sent from my S7


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Who is the maker? They look great.
> 
> Sent from my S7


Drunkartstraps. He is on IG. Busy guy but you should get on his waiting list. Well worth. This will make 8 of his straps for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on one of these. Going to be great to have some Diashield Ti going on again and I need a grab 'n go.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Pulled the trigger on one of these. Going to be great to have some Diashield Ti going on again and I need a grab 'n go.
> 
> View attachment 8558658
> 
> View attachment 8558690


Nice! Haven't seem these yet. Model number?

Sent from my S7


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Nice! Haven't seem these yet. Model number?
> 
> Sent from my S7


SBDJ009. Other variants with black dial/ black bezel, and blue dial/ blue bezel too. These are 44mm, but are also made in 39 mm versions. I like the all metal bezel version best and reckon it may help the watch wear a little smaller.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Pulled the trigger on one of these. Going to be great to have some Diashield Ti going on again and I need a grab 'n go.
> 
> View attachment 8558658
> 
> View attachment 8558690


Good choice! I like this one best of the other 2 models.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thejames1 said:


> Did you get a shipment notice ? !
> 
> Sent from my S7


No not yet


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Pulled the trigger on one of these. Going to be great to have some Diashield Ti going on again and I need a grab 'n go.
> 
> View attachment 8558658
> 
> View attachment 8558690


Just curious where you sourced this? Best price I've found is on Rakuten Global.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Just curious where you sourced this? Best price I've found is on Rakuten Global.


I had to decide between Watchshop (great vendour) on Global Rakuten and Ace of Bicycle on eBay (where I bought my 3rd Gen Monster). I went with latter because his shipping is insanely fast from Japan. I think the price would have been close when you factor free shipping with AoB and a shipping charge for Watchshop. Both excellent sellers. I think this one is going to be a sleeper. Already being panned by several people on the Seiko forum, but I have also read that the finishing is at a Sumo/Shogun level. We'll see. My experience with Diashield on my Shogun and Sumo LE was very positive. It adds to the cost for certain, but is worth it to me.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Just snagged this hard to find Tisell a few days ago. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow or Tuesday! I seem to be amassing blue dial/bezel watches. Starting to see a trend.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6306-7001 and Malawi AA Mzuzu


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

SRP773. Been following every post on the turtle thread, saving photos of the blurtle for further perusal. Gotta get one of my current watches sold first but until then, boy am I lusting after that watch. Got the chance to try on a 775 in stores and I was floored by the quality and wrist presence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have this one on the way. I ampsyched. First 24hr watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have this one on the way. I ampsyched. First 24hr watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool! Minimalist and very legible. 

Once upon a time I had a sizable collection of true 24hr watches.

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Seiko 6105-8000 from 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Oris Diver Sixty-Five is enroute.

Cheers,
Pat

Pic borrowed from Google/WUS


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Oris Diver Sixty-Five is enroute.

Cheers,
Pat

Pic borrowed from Google/WUS


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Landed!










This one is a gift for my son but what a nice watch! Citizen should really do this in a larger size. This one is supposedly 43mm but it looks much much much smaller.

Here it is next to a 42mm Steinhart.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

I have long wanted to quartz. Chosen this


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Used MWW Tatoskok via a trade (photo from mww):








and a new (first new watch in what seems ages to me, first swiss auto, and first transaction from the actual watchmaker/manufacturer) 38mm CW Trident coming from across the pond (photo from CW):


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

CITIZEN 68-5732 'Para Water' Dec.'71...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> That looks cool! Minimalist and very legible.
> 
> Once upon a time I had a sizable collection of true 24hr watches.
> 
> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


Thank you. This is my first one and I did like it because of its simple layout and great case proportions. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I guess technically not in the air yet, since they dont start shipping till the end of next week.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Dracula Monster wafting over from Singapore tied to a helium balloon, end of July pending Postal strike.

Borealis Sea Dragon, to be Fedexed tout suit.(Yay Fees!)

The Seiko was ordered ten days ago, the Dragon last night... 

It's a race!


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

New Hammy 1000 Meter 46mm! Hurry up!!!


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

This one is incoming... can't wait! Never had a LW before.
(borrowed pic from the webz)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

This...










And this...


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

^ Nice! Another Glycine on the way here as well. Been eyeing one for a while now and had to finally jump on one... Picture borrowed from the internet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Armida A2 black domed ETA no date with their July 4th 15% off


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Also drawn into the Armida sale - like a moth to the flame, lol. The 500m 9015 variant is on its way.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh the lure of Armida. Was gonna buy a Tudor Pely Blue, but saw this and thought, what the heck, why not this instead :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Yet another victim of Armida's sale....the A1 42mm blue sun brushed dial on rubber for my vaca to Maui.

I'm a slave to date windows so we'll see how this one goes :think:










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Oh the lure of Armida. Was gonna buy a Tudor Pely Blue, but saw this and thought, what the heck, why not this instead :-!


Great choice!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang. Maybe I need another 42mm A1 too. Ah, that blue dial/driftwood motif...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Skx011 incoming and will be a great tool to play Barbie with various canvas and ToxicNatos 

Borrowed pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> Great choice!


Thanks, Mario. Yep was drooling on the Tudor, but saw this and I could not resist :-d


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

These 3 are about to ship 

























And a Squale mesh for the Estoril









Can't wait !!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> These 3 are about to ship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you (well not for absolutely everything since I've just received my blue Estoril big triangle no date, and what a beauty it is!, and only ordered one Seafarer II, the orange and blue). 
So happy with the Estoril and excited with the Seafarer II... Which is coming via snail mail so I'm counting on middle of next week.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Borrowed pics


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Due Thursday!


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on my first diver, an SKX007K. Now the long wait for shipping confirmation. Could be a while before it arrives. Canada Post issued a 72 hour lockout notice to its union employees....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 8650338
> 
> 
> View attachment 8650346
> ...


Big congrats on those 2 !!! 
That blue/blue will be just perfect. I'm honestly a little concerned about mine being too loud but I have a blue/blue diver that I love already so I had to add some more orange to the bezel but yours I'm sure will be a homerun.

That Panthor has been on my wish list for long time. Has got to be the coolest bracelet in microbrand divers ever.

I'm very happy for you on those two.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Due Thursday!


Wowza ! It doesn't get much better than that dream Grail there. 
Congratulations !


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks! It is supposed to fill the huge void that was created when I finally realized I couldn't live with the MM300 long term and ended up selling my 2nd one.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Due Thursday!


Nice! Have been interested in trying out a Doxa at some point.

Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my S7


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Sent from my S7


Very nice find!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Devin Kyle Williams (Apr 9, 2015)

One of these. CREPAS Decomaster. With all 3 bezels, steel mesh, and 2 rubber straps . I wish they would ship already. I sold a sinn u1 for this one.


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... new member of the collection...

Very excited about this piece.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The bronze O1 is still in Germany but I suspect that the Fed Ex man will be knocking on my door soon. Sorry about the pic but the only one I could steal was the one that Steinhart emailed to me.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

This is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday. Waiting with great anticipation.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Had to get this one eventually. Skxa35 due next week.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Had to get this one eventually. Skxa35 due next week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8685650


Almost bought this one several times. The perfect yellow dial watch imo.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Almost bought this one several times. The perfect yellow dial watch imo.


If you want one now is the time. Jet has them for $199. + %15 off your first three purchases. Mine ran me $167. Fulfilled by Jomashop. You also have 30 day free return, so no chapter ring alignment worries. I've always admired this one too, tough to find a better deal than that


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

This one lands tomorrow.

Edit: no it doesn't. Evidently "In Stock" is used in a very general sense, as in "in stock somewhere".


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Boschett Harpoon, Full lume white dial...

I am honestly not sure if I totally love the watch. The incredible reviews and amazing stories I read bout Keith Boschette's service was my selling point...

If I don't like it, hopefully I can turn it around and sell it and not lose too much.








(pic stolen from somewhere, sorry owner)


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

endotreated said:


> Boschett Harpoon, Full lume white dial...
> 
> I am honestly not sure if I totally love the watch. The incredible reviews and amazing stories I read bout Keith Boschette's service was my selling point...
> 
> ...


if your wrist can take this watch, there is no way you won't love it. Fantastic wristwatch, love mine to death.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

mlankton said:


> if your wrist can take this watch, there is no way you won't love it. Fantastic wristwatch, love mine to death.


45mm is my most comfortable size.
right now I've been wearing an Oris Carlos Coste Limited. 46mm... here it is on my wrist.









I have another watch that's 46.5mm and slightly heavier than the Boschett that I am very comfortable with.
My largest watch is 48mm. I can pull it off on my 7.25", wide wrist... a bit big and heavy, but I can pull it off.

I've never had a white watch and never had a watch with full dial lume... and never had a Miyota movement either... hopefully it all works out


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

endotreated said:


> I've never had a white watch and never had a watch with full dial lume... and never had a Miyota movement either... hopefully it all works out


My Harpoon has run +1.25 seconds fast a day over 14 days now. Obviously that's luck, but I am thrilled. It's my most accurate watch.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

More than in the air, now... it's waiting for me to pick it up at the post office tomorrow!


----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)

Bought this quartz version on a flash sale to pair with the same one in auto that I own. I checked the price a couple days later & it was still on. So I have another en route that I'm gonna give to the old man..as an additional belated Father's Day gift!!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)

In the air? More like...being assembled. Pre-orders require so much patience...

#1








#2








#3


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> Had to get this one eventually. Skxa35 due next week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8685650


*Modern Day Classic!!
*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Pakz said:


> More than in the air, now... it's waiting for me to pick it up at the post office tomorrow!


And it's arrived....


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ARMIDA A2 Swiss ETA Domed crystal


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have preordered the Vertigo Diver Two:








(here work in progress).

I hope to receive it in october.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

To those die hard Seiko fans, I have this baby incoming...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Myman said:


> View attachment 8769594


What is that one?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Went over board and waiting for all this 


















Prep ordered



















To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

bricem13 said:


> What is that one?


Check out this thread further down the page for more information my man.







6105-8110 Tribute


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Please tell me more about this watch. Wow! 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not in the air, but did pre-order this Diver's Watches Facebook Group commissioned Aquadive.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

A Scurfa Diver One NATO is on the way. I've been looking for a 40mm quartz diver in PVD and decided to take advantage of the current exchange rate. The thing is I hate NATO and Zulu straps so I guess I'm going to have to find a band that goes with it. The Scurfa Diver One Silicon was also a consideration but I really wanted the smaller size and the orange accented hands as well as the all black case.


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

"New Old Stock" Deep Blue


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

should be picking this up from FedEx later on...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DummySmacks said:


> should be picking this up from FedEx later on...


Congrats on that beauty! Hope to see lots of pics.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry no pics, too lazy to find them online
I got 3 incoming:
Andersmann Oceanmaster
Victorinox INOX Pro Diver
Ancon Magnum DLC


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CJN said:


> Sorry no pics, too lazy to find them online
> I got 3 incoming:
> Andersmann Oceanmaster
> Victorinox INOX Pro Diver
> Ancon Magnum DLC


I had to look this one up since i wasnt familiar with it,



















Nice looking watch!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

This one finally shipped.. Can't wait to get it


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bathys Benthic GMT arriving on Wednesday.

My L2L threshold for my 6.5 inch wrist on a hot day is 50mm. Hope the 53mm L2L length won't force me to do a catch-n-release. Decided to take a chance coz of the nicely curved lugs......

Pic stolen from the Bathys FB page:


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Borealis Estoril 300 on the way

Pic borrowed from Serjj, Thanks


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Tuna baby! Sbbn031



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> This one


Well, it came


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

merl said:


> Well, it came


How are you liking it?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

merl said:


> Well, it came


Looks great! enjoy it.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

I really like it! It is very well built and sits quite nice on my 7 inch wrist. The finish is great and I love the case design. It is quite high though but it fits the design. The bracelet is well made though there are no micro adjustments, only a couple of half links. I have had the LLD in the past but I do like this one better (for now  ).
Always liked this design with the high inner bezel and the great crowns and finally made the step. Very happy I did!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

It's here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

trf2271 said:


> It's here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats....that's one of the few that i regret selling.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Picking it up tomorrow after work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Surprise delivery this morning!

Didn't expect it for another couple of days, loving it so far 

Quick and dirty photo:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landed. Big, bold and legible.

Took a chance on the 53mm L2L but I think it'll work coz of the nicely curved lugs. Thumbs up!










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

GruppoGamma


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

It took 2-3 months to deliver but finally arrived :


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

It's in LAX. For a Monday delivery in Florida.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
U212


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Couple of days ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

In transit... Seller's pic









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 9066514


Pulled over at noon to get the Helm Vanuatu hopefully waiting for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

New batch of Scurfa D1 SS is available so I'm waiting on mine to get to Texas!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman with mother of pearl black dial and ceramic green bezel.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Fifty fathoms of the poor Man , but good choice !


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Just traded for this little guy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I am a little slow just ordered this Borealis Estoril today before they all sell out!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not in the air til December or so but it's coming. My first and most likely last meteorite. Always been curious about a meteorite dial.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Pulled over at noon to get the Helm Vanuatu hopefully waiting for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think that will prove to be a good pit stop. |>


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Armida A7 Date with applied indices is in bound tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Kicker (Jul 22, 2016)

Seiko 2nd Gen Orange Monster!


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Got this on pre-order. Hager Aquamariner. Can't wait till they are ready.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Just landed wasn't in the air long just overnight from my AD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ninjack said:


> Got this on pre-order. Hager Aquamariner. Can't wait till they are ready.
> View attachment 9077554


Did I read that it is using an 8215?


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Just arrived. Armida A7 on Bonetto Cinturini smooth strap.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Did I read that it is using an 8215?


Yes, it has the Miyota 8215 non hacking movement in it instead of the 9015. I wish it had the 9015, but I can live with the 8215. I don't use the hacking feature anyways. I pre-ordered it when it was still $330, now it's up to $380 and will eventually be $450. I wouldn't pay $450 for an 8215 equipped watch, but for $330 it's doable.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Big time Grail for me. Gave up looking for one because I figured a pristine example would exceed my comfort threshold. Been smiling all day. Many thanks to brother scubasommer!


----------



## Namotu (May 3, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> It's here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That steinhart is growing on me. But I'm saving my funds for a pelagos purchase next month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

mlankton said:


> Big time Grail for me. Gave up looking for one because I figured a pristine example would exceed my comfort threshold. Been smiling all day. Many thanks to brother scubasommer!
> View attachment 9090050


Son of a ...... Just saw this today and it was already sold. Good on ya brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

just pulled the trigger on a Swatch automatic chronograph. 
sapphire crystal, stainless steel bracelet. 
should be here early next week.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Helson Blue Tortuga incoming! Cheers!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mlankton said:


> Big time Grail for me. Gave up looking for one because I figured a pristine example would exceed my comfort threshold. Been smiling all day. Many thanks to brother scubasommer!
> View attachment 9090050


Big congrats on this beauty !

I wish I could've but I'm glad it goes to a loving home.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on one of the new batch of Dagaz Cav-1 type 2. Had one of the first batch and regretted flipping.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Finally have another Cave Dweller on the way in. The one watch I regretted ever selling, only this one will be a yellow dial.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 9091226
> 
> Helson Blue Tortuga incoming! Cheers!


Awesome! Loved my yellow dial Tooga, just didnt like the bezel screw coming loose everytime I used the bezel. Looks good with either bezel, wish Helson would come out with the Turtle and Tortuga again, albeit a revised Tortuga.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

3H ITALIA OCEANDIVER


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Cannot wait! (Stolen pic)









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

GriffonSec said:


> Finally have another Cave Dweller on the way in. The one watch I regretted ever selling, only this one will be a yellow dial.


Amazing! I had it....you won't be sorry. Gorgeous, and congrats! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

flyersandeagles said:


> Amazing! I had it....you won't be sorry. Gorgeous, and congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Loved my grey dial a bunch and miss it. Such a comfortable watch for it's size.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Landed... 😊😊😊

















Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchupdoc (Nov 7, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 9066514


Me too.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I finally did it and ordered me a 007
Pic nicked of the Internet (Philippines Watch Club member I think)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Waiting for a Helm Vanuatu v2 to arrive, hopefully next week... 









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Inbound

















Outbound

























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Just arrived.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just splashed some cash and pre-ordered on of these.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Supposed to arrive today.....


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hexa Osprey


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tuna's here


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Tuna's here


Good grab, a classic already!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

sticky said:


> Just splashed some cash and pre-ordered on of these.
> 
> View attachment 9136002


You're on a roll! Did you order from Squale UK directly?


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I should have this Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish in hand in about a week! I owned a similar model a few years back and missed having it in the collection.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Had it and sold it when I was just getting into divers, with the itch fit another piece. Finally bought it back.

The A3


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

1watchaholic said:


> I should have this Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish in hand in about a week! I owned a similar model a few years back and missed having it in the collection.


A customer let me hold this one and I was blown away. This would be my first Breitling if I wasn't so cheap. Love it, love it, love it ! Big congrats !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Inbound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best looking yellow diver ever! (To my eyes)

Big congrats !


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Best looking yellow diver ever! (To my eyes)
> 
> Big congrats !


Thanks! Never had a Doxa or a yellow dial, so I figured I could check both off of the list with this guy. Arriving today!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

duplicate post!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Watches503 said:


> A customer let me hold this one and I was blown away. This would be my first Breitling if I wasn't so cheap. Love it, love it, love it ! Big congrats !


You are hilarious! Try frugal not cheap!  It is a beauty and I'm excited to get it back into the collection.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Now what is that (in English)?


jcar79 said:


>


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

metalgear said:


> Now what is that (in English)?


Haha. No clue but that didn't keep me from ordering it!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

jcar79 said:


> Haha. No clue but that didn't keep me from ordering it!


Link to the page?


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

metalgear said:


> Link to the page?


Total cost was ~$140. NH35A movement. Sapphire crystal. It takes approx 2 weeks for delivery to the US. Mine should arrive today or tomorrow. There are some concerns over the crown stem and whether the watches were pressure tested. For the money I'm not too concerned. Here is the site that most of us bought from. It's cumbersome to navigate through and I am not sure if there is any stock left. There is a thread in the dive watch forum should you be interested.

https://www.spreenow.com/search-taobao?page=1&s=6105-8110&prms={..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The SEA-02 is not in the air yet, but has been reserved on pre-order. Excited none the less.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> The SEA-02 is not in the air yet, but has been reserved on pre-order. Excited none the less.


I to am hoping for this sooner rather than later.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Boschett Harpoon black this time as a brother to the white i have had for some time.Keiths labor day sale was too good a deal to pass up.
Subconsciously I think I ordered hoping that interest will urge him to make another run of cavedwellers either way I love the watch and know what to expect when it arrives plenty of pictures to follow excited to see them side by side.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have preordered the new Raven Trekker









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

I just ordered this one as an everyday beater, or while waiting for a Squale 1545 Militaire to show up!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Months of searching. Got one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

metalgear said:


> Now what is that (in English)?


Deep sea abalone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

hikeNbike said:


> I to am hoping for this sooner rather than later.
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

SDGenius said:


>


Wow that's COOL!

Which model is this?


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep Blue Pro Tac 1000 meters

I needed a 1000m for safer showers.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Not a a diver, but it has a bezel


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Not in the air, but ordered. Arrives November.

Doxa 50th Anniversary Sub300 
Pics borrowed from Doxa


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

SDGenius said:


>


I haven't seen an orient like that either. Is it modded? Quite beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul Ramon said:


> Not in the air, but ordered. Arrives November.
> 
> Doxa 50th Anniversary Sub300


I also pre-ordered this weekend. A Sharkhunter! November seems so far away now!










Pic also borrowed from Doxa.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

SDGenius said:


>


Love this one never seen this model.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

It'll be either an addition to my black TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500M Ceramic (WAK2110) or its replacement, we'll see: OMEGA Seamaster Professional (212.30.41.20.03.001)


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

My Nautilus 500m - Fricker case. No. 15 of 46


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TripleCalendar said:


> Not a a diver, but it has a bezel
> 
> View attachment 9264050
> 
> ...


That's a hot watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Replacing the one stolen from me last year.









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

ORIENT FAC09004D


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> ORIENT FAC09004D
> View attachment 9286058


What's the story with this??JDM? Looks rad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

wife thinks I am nuts just got the black harpoon today had the white for a year Keith labor day Sale was roo good a deal to pass up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

This one. Tissot Seastar 1000. I friggin love this watch. The cigar and vodka aren't bad either.....










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

dinexus said:


> What's the story with this??JDM? Looks rad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


new for 2016 release


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vintage Rado quartz recently arrived.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> new for 2016 release
> View attachment 9295226


Can I ask where you bought it? Unless Im missing it I dont see it on orientusa website. Was looking at purchasing.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

hikeNbike said:


> Can I ask where you bought it? Unless Im missing it I dont see it on orientusa website. Was looking at purchasing.


Orient FAC09004D AC09004D


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks!

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Seller's shot - my first and favorite Bremont to date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy, can't wait!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just checked and this bit of minty goodness is floating about in Singapore airport somewhere.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Seiko 7s26 0050 white gilt dial. A true unicorn I'd say

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sinn T2B, and it's actually on a truck and somewhere in town. Been home patiently waiting all day but I'm starting to lose my cool.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DrGonzo said:


> Sinn T2B, and it's actually on a truck and somewhere in town. Been home patiently waiting all day but I'm starting to lose my cool.


Very nice. One of my favourites. Pics when it arrives!


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Very nice. One of my favourites. Pics when it arrives!


Oh there will be pics. More than anyone but me can stand


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DrGonzo said:


> Oh there will be pics. More than anyone but me can stand


You underestimate me!

























Bring it on.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Lolz

Sent from deez nutz.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Hot off the truck. Yeehaw!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Not quite in the air yet but has been ordered. I just placed and order for a Kalmar 2. I'm getting one with a tungum bezel and the white MOP dial that I love. Hoping to have it around the end of November. I put this image together in Photoshop with the options I selected (except for the bracelet).


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on a new Seiko ninja tuna, SBBN035. In the air now and pumped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

I finally pulled the trigger on a Vostok Amphibian in blue with stainless bracelet. Pics soon...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered this beauty. Well I thought I'd best in case they went extinct (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sticky said:


> Just ordered this beauty. Well I thought I'd best in case they went extinct (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it)
> 
> View attachment 9561010


Will probably arrive before your blue Squale.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*coming in 1.5 weeks H20 Kalmar OT 6000 SE. *


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm waiting on this never-heard-of brand, "2 Elements", not even a micro, but more like a nano brand, LOL. Amazon had 1 in stock with free returns so I decided to give it a try as I really like the styling.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Currently smuggling my new PADI from an Iowa AD back home to Michigan!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thechin said:


> I'm waiting on this never-heard-of brand, "2 Elements", not even a micro, but more like a nano brand, LOL. Amazon had 1 in stock with free returns so I decided to give it a try as I really like the styling.


I like this a lot ! Big congrats ! I had the Pontos S Diver but I didn't feel it was worth all that. This looks more like my comfort zone, budget wise, and I like that it's 2mm bigger.

Please share a mini review when it arrives, if possible, and a bunch of pics.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

A2 ETA no date with the diggity dome! **Sellers Pic***


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBBN017. When I first logged on to WUS 2 years ago, within days I was smitten by the SBBN017 and I just wasn't ready to drop $750 on a watch as a newbie. 22 flipped watches later I broke my promise to myself to stick with a two watch "collection" and snagged a near mint / never worn example on the sales forum here. (seller's pic cropped and filtered to black and white by me)
Soooooooooooooooooooo.....now I will have a 3 watch "collection".


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> SBBN017. When I first logged on to WUS 2 years ago, within days I was smitten by the SBBN017 and I just wasn't ready to drop $750 on a watch as a newbie. 22 flipped watches later I broke my promise to myself to stick with a two watch "collection" and snagged a near mint / never worn example on the sales forum here. (seller's pic cropped and filtered to black and white by me)
> Soooooooooooooooooooo.....now I will have a 3 watch "collection".
> View attachment 9580746


I have the same watch in my 3-watch collection. Great choice


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I like this a lot ! Big congrats ! I had the Pontos S Diver but I didn't feel it was worth all that. This looks more like my comfort zone, budget wise, and I like that it's 2mm bigger.
> 
> Please share a mini review when it arrives, if possible, and a bunch of pics.


Yeah, I was thinking of the Pontos diver too when I got it. I should receive it tomorrow and will post some pics.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Will probably arrive before your blue Squale.


No doubt about that BF as the PADI is due tomorrow (Monday) and the Squale is still a distant vision.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Waited long enough for this beaut so when I got the email from Paul saying that they were ready to ship I went into panic mode and got one ordered pronto. With a bit of luck Postman Pat will be bringing it in the middle of next week.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I like this a lot ! Big congrats ! I had the Pontos S Diver but I didn't feel it was worth all that. This looks more like my comfort zone, budget wise, and I like that it's 2mm bigger.
> 
> Please share a mini review when it arrives, if possible, and a bunch of pics.


The 2 Elements arrived , the watch is nice but honestly the manufacturer's pics make it look somewhat better, it kinda looks a bit plain to me in the metal, I really like the side view of the case but the dial reminds me a bit of a cheaper micro brand of some sort, it would've been OK for a $350-400 watch I guess, but I paid $600 for it and for that money you can get a piece that looks much richer .


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thechin said:


> The 2 Elements arrived , the watch is nice but honestly the manufacturer's pics make it look somewhat better, it kinda looks a bit plain to me in the metal, I really like the side view of the case but the dial reminds me a bit of a cheaper micro brand of some sort, it would've been OK for a $350-400 watch I guess, but I paid $600 for it and for that money you can get a piece that looks much richer .


Thanks a lot for sharing. The dial looks great. I wonder if someone with amazing dremel skills can refinish it for you. I have no idea who.


----------



## searunn (May 12, 2016)

Coming soon...


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm patiently waiting for my new SKX171 to arrive. It will be my first dive watch and first Seiko. Cant wait!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

this baby's coming home, NH35, green MOP dial, ceramic bezel


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

VicLeChic said:


> this baby's coming home, NH35, green MOP dial, ceramic bezel


Love that dial - what model # is that?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

omega1300 said:


> Love that dial - what model # is that?


Model # S706M-12


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

On its way at last... Mido Ocean Star Captain V.


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> On its way at last... Mido Ocean Star Captain V.


A review would be highly appriciated! I am after the blue one but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

gerasimos33 said:


> A review would be highly appriciated! I am after the blue one but I haven't decided yet.


Fair enough. I will share my thoughts and some photos when it lands. I debated the blue one as well, in the end the colour-coordinated day/date window on the black dial ruled the day. The vertical brushing on the blue dial is very impressive, all the same. Looks like they have done a stellar job on these models.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Not in the air but I just pulled the trigger on a Helberg CH1. I can't wait to get it. I love that crystal (pictures from Oceanictime).


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Not in the air but I just pulled the trigger on a Helberg CH1. I can't wait to get it. I love that crystal (pictures from Oceanictime).
> 
> View attachment 9640818
> 
> ...


Brother you will be fascinated and you will love it even more. There is no other watch anywhere close to this beauty.

Perfect choices with the configuration. Spherical + golden hands + golden dial indices + minimal bezel. Ahh man it's pure ecstasy.

You will love it and I can totally feel you pain in waiting as I felt it too and mine was held in customs for five days as they loved the watch too much and wanted to look at it much more.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Dive master vintage lume sandwich dial coming in three days the pre-order price was too good to pass up 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I got lucky. 

A white dial black bezel Halios Tropik SS arriving tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikkboi (Jul 24, 2014)

Arriving tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Because I had a Deep Blue Master 1000 and liked the color but, to me the lume was junk, I plunked down some PayPal coin for the SKXA35 inbound from Princeton. Yes I could have saved a few bucks ordering from Jomashop. But who in their "I want my watch and I want it NOW" state of mind would wait 3-4 weeks to save $30. Not me.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Won't be in the air for a while, but I'm very glad Graeme decided to move ahead with these.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


> Won't be in the air for a while, but I'm very glad Graeme decided to move ahead with these.


You and me both!! It's been awhile since I've looked this forward to watch.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mattcantwin said:


> Won't be in the air for a while, but I'm very glad Graeme decided to move ahead with these.


link?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Raven


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That is one sweet watch.



MadMex said:


> Raven


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have an Orient Ray II in the air, unfortunately it's not headed to me but rather back to Amazon Fulfillment. The bezel pip did not line up properly so I sent it back.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Leekster said:


> link?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=32744618


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing else matter.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Helberg CH6 Bronze 
And 
Gruppo Gamma Divemaster vintage lume

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

At long last this beauty is nearly with me and is currently on hold at the depot all of 12 miles away.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I decided to give this Eterna a try, a bit small for me at 40mm but the price was too good to pass


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Any second now, any second...

Looks like a watch with individuality.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been on a spree recently. 

Got an Aegir CD-1 black dial on the way
And, just purchased a Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Legacy (LE from gnomon).... looks awesome in the pics!

Long range I have a Borealis Cascais with white dial and date on pre-order


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Well..... On their way and in no particular order, Tissel black date diver, Steinhart Ocean 1 Black, Scuro Titanium.
In the pipeline (paid for but waiting assembly), Hamtun titanium, Maratac diver with bracelet and Magrette Moana Professional black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Brought the bathys back to its home:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Technically out of the air and onto the truck.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Technically out of the air and onto the truck.
> 
> View attachment 9750258


That's my next one I think. 
Blue SS or Ti grey?? 

Amazon ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's my next one I think.
> Blue SS or Ti grey??
> 
> Amazon ?
> ...


Amazon for sure. Tough call on the Ti vs Blue. Did you see Nick's review/pics of the Ti? I can dig up a link if not.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/mido-ocean-star-captain-v-3623274.html


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Price was too good to pass up, and I miss the one I sold. This one's coming in, so my Pepsi Turtle is most likely going bye bye.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

PAM 392 due to arrive tomorrow. 42mm and sized for small wrists


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just ordered my very first ever Breitling. It should be here Monday if all goes according to shipping. I'm super stoked about this purchase (photo borrowed from internet).

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Carl f. Bucherer
PATRAVI ScubaTec |>


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

Did some watchbox cleaning and horse trading for this 16610f, can wait for the 93250 and no holes case! Be here by Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mer2112 (Oct 8, 2016)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Damn! I've become a Turtleholic.









watcheszon.com photo


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Not in the air, but ordered. Arrives November.
> 
> Doxa 50th Anniversary Sub300
> Pics borrowed from Doxa
> ...


One of the most beautiful diver for me 
..Will order the same in 2-3 days, if not too late...(hope)
Because i canceled my credit card, and the new one will be active in 2-3 days...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

airdiver said:


> One of the most beautiful diver for me
> ..Will order the same in 2-3 days, if not too late...(hope)
> Because i canceled my credit card, and the new one will be active in 2-3 days...


Yep, it's an absolute beauty! Give Andy a call at Doxa USA tomorrow. He's very helpful.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Yep, it's an absolute beauty! Give Andy a call at Doxa USA tomorrow. He's very helpful.


I have already contacted them, and they answered 
Reserved for me ...

regards


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

This just arrived today. It'll be on my wrist for days! 👍

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 9795754


Nice shot!!! Can you post a picture of what is on the ground at the moment? hahah jk.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks! the grounded :-! watch is a Maranez Bangla sir.



ninja123 said:


> Nice shot!!! Can you post a picture of what is on the ground at the moment? hahah jk.


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Helson Spear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

My trusty Sinn U1-T SDR...


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bnib preowned


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Marathon photo


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Nobody else?

I have made a promise to myself, no Roli homages but there is something about this one. Need to test it.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm waiting on this quartz puppy, with sweeping hand :


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

This baby. Early next year hopefully.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

A crusty SEIKO SKX011j...









...and a NIVADA 'Antarctic' Electronic (ESA/ETA 9154 'Dynatron') circa 1970.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ivo P said:


> Nobody else?
> 
> I have made a promise to myself, no Roli homages but there is something about this one. Need to test it.


Looks great
Check the alignment of the dial though


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Looks great
> Check the alignment of the dial though


Are you mistaking this for the anko watch or this one has its issue too?


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Looks great
> Check the alignment of the dial though


Thanks, will note it 

I am already concerned as my Ancon Tank is misaligned a bit.

Just hope they have not screwed up a ceramic insert alignment.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This coming soon.....








Oooooo...scheduled to arrive Monday, damn weekend is getting in the way!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC with blue dial ...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

And this little thing ... SBDJ015


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll ole England aint' big enough to warrant internal air transport so this will go straight in the DPD lorry.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure if it's by air.... heading to Ohio from Canada 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Ivo P said:


> Nobody else?
> 
> I have made a promise to myself, no Roli homages but there is something about this one. Need to test it.


Rose gold finished divers (or any sporty watch for that matter) are so uncommon that I was very tempted myself, but not tempted enough at MSRP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Bought today ..... 
Should be there soon. (Germany --> Austria)
(Seiko Marinemaster SBDX017)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

airdiver said:


> View attachment 9974266
> 
> 
> Bought today .....
> ...


Congratulations that's a fine looking watch, one of my personal grails at the moment

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Couldent resist another bruiser dive watch bracelet sold me
Pic shamelessly stolen feom the web









Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega600 (Jun 29, 2012)

Dreadnought


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Couldn't resist a second go at 143.00 EU on closeout sale.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This one now, but still waiting for the Chris Ward Pro 600 white dial....its been 10 days and still waiting...


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Waiting on these 2 and patiently waiting on my Zelos Hammerhead...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Just landed Taiwanese Facebook group Limited edition Poseidon


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Not buying anything new these days but this is up the air right now.

*


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mthtitan said:


> Waiting on these 2 and patiently waiting on my Zelos Hammerhead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to add, I also have a Maratac Diver on a bracelet waiting for me when I get State side in 3 weeks!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Marke01 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aquis depth gauge chrono
Its big, its thick and its heavy but I love it


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

In bound a Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai Diver!


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

This will leave Japan in the morning:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Second go around with the Sinn EZM3....sold mine last year and glad to have another on the way. should land this week


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's my BIG Cyber Monday purchase!! *Zenith El Primero Stratos Flyback!*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

1watchaholic said:


> Here's my BIG Cyber Monday purchase!! *Zenith El Primero Stratos Flyback!*


That's super sharp.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

JLS36 said:


> That's super sharp.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! I can't wait!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

In the air 5 hours ago ... but on my wrist now !! :-!


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Been wearing my Damasko DA 363 exclusively for a while, as it's the only serious watch in my stable at the moment. That's about to change. 

Ordered a Black Bay (eta) Blue from Takuya yesterday. Should be here by Friday. Looking forward to this for a while. Been stocking up on Nato's and a new leather strap from Jack Foster in the the meantime. Will be a very welcome weekend.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not really a diver, but at $230 for this style and quality, who cares? Perfect grab 'n go quartz, with lots of pizzazz!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just arrived...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one has had my interest for almost a month now. Wanted to wait until after the Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales to see if anything else excited me. The answer was no, so this is on the way. Really like that it's different and unique.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just landed did not need another Diver but you know how it goes...anyway bracelet a ..... to size but boy was it worth it.This thing rocks ! super comfortable and lume is insane









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Late '60s TECHNOS-Titan Sky Diver 200m...









...and a little bit of fun, a vintage 'Swiza 8 Twenty' bedside/travel clock...


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Tempest Viking and Deep Blue Diver T100. Merry Christmas to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like this watch would have some cool lume!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pics shamelessly pilfered from the net.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Waiting for my DWFG AQUADIVE BS100


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Pics shamelessly pilfered from the net.
> 
> View attachment 10104674
> 
> ...


One more for me, mine is up in the air.
Cannot believe my luck, the price is back at 760...

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ivo P said:


> One more for me, mine is up in the air.
> Cannot believe my luck, the price is back at 760...
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


So glad you managed to get one at that insane price. Mine is on its way as well. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Soon to be in the air...


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've got two in the air right now.








Both borrowed pics

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*No more buying but this was in the air at the time of the photo.

*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Fresh off the truck. No disappointment here!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Fresh off the truck. No disappointment here!
> 
> View attachment 10132482
> 
> ...


You have a Mido issue I see. Keeping all three?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> You have a Mido issue I see. Keeping all three?


Lol. Yes I do. Black dial is for sale. I'd love to keep all three, my friend.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Fresh off the truck. No disappointment here!
> 
> View attachment 10132482
> 
> ...


Great pics Don and congrats.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> Great pics Don and congrats.


Thanks Mike! Just added the DB T-100. You in on that one too? |>


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I missed out buying this on the forum earlier. I had to go ahead and buy it elsewhere. Should be here on Monday!


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Omega Seamaster Chrono by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta love closing the week with the ultra rare double shot day!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

krpdm said:


> Omega Seamaster Chrono by jppellet, on Flickr









mine says Hi

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

This one is on the way to me ...


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Saw the skindiver 2 in person and it looks gorgeous. Only if they kept the size the same as the first generation. I would have jumped on it. Congrats!


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks to the constant shilling by Radar1 (Don) on the Mido Captain Star I caved.  Seriously though, I've liked the Ti version first time I saw it, and I'm just a sucker for a bargain price too good to pass up.
Cheers,
David


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got a white Orient Saturation Diver on the way... impatiently waiting...


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks to the constant shilling by Radar1 (Don) on the Mido Captain Star I caved.  Seriously though, I've liked the Ti version first time I saw it, and I'm just a sucker for a bargain price too good to pass up.
> Cheers,
> David


Sweet. That looks fantastic!

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

This one!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I was strong last year.

But this year....I caved!!

Squale Opale.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Love this one

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> I was strong last year.
> 
> But this year....I caved!!
> 
> Squale Opale.


Such a cool watch. congrats!


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

I really hadn't planned on buying any more watches in the near (or hopefully further out) future, but I saw this on Deep Blue's website. With the 40% discount on top of their already on-sale price I simply couldn't resist.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Last one of the year! I swear!


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

I just can't wait for my Steinhart Ocean one bronze to arrive tomorrow and a white dial Mako Usa 2 next week!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Two liner









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

No NEW diver watch for me but I do have a nice movement in the air for a hopeful transplant on an old one.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ulfgarrr said:


> I just can't wait for my Steinhart Ocean one bronze to arrive tomorrow and a white dial Mako Usa 2 next week!


Where are the photos?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

En route from Chino...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I desperately tried not to have any new watches coming in doing fantastically on that score but I'm seriously contemplating the X Fathom, if sell off a couple or so and sink the proceeds into that watch, so although technically possibly a new *one* it would get rid of some that I'm not totally and passionately in love with, thus lowering the current collection number......................method to the madness here.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Soon to be in the air....Feb?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy, my first UTS!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

In the air, have to wait till Wednesday...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wrong posted ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got two in the air - snapped up a C60 GMT during the half-off sale at CW last week:









And today, grabbed this Colt GMT a32350:









Same movement in these two, but otherwise very different GMT divers. I am a big fan of the 2893-2. These will join my other 2893-2:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Got two in the air - snapped up a C60 GMT during the half-off sale at CW last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are great! I thought about the CW till it was sold out! Probably I thought too much 🤔
Wear them both in good health

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Boschett WUS DWP
Photos from Boschett webpage


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dbl post


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, not in the air yet, until Massdrop drops...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT GMT 2















*


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Redirect NoticeAlpina Extreme Diver Chronograph...first Alpina. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a Bull Shark incoming from Portugal 

Borrowed pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally have a Helson Ess Dee on the way. Cant wait.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

SBBN033 Tuna. Currently, and frustratingly, in EMS purgatory. Gaaaahhhh.

Seller took 3 week days to ship. Ok, no biggie. 

One full day to go from origin PO to air parcel center.

One full day from air parcel center to actually depart.

Made it to Chicago in one day after that. Then...

Nothing. For three days. 

(By the way, Chicago is a 5 hour drive from where I live.)

Suddenly, "inbound into customs".

Then two more days before "outbound into customs".

Then another full day before item status changes to "enroute to destination".

Then another full day to arrive at a post office four towns over from where I live.

That was a day ago.

I mean, I guess it's still relatively fast coming from the other side of the planet and all, but jeez. First world problems, right?


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I was feeling like this was the week to buy a new diver. Decided on a Davosa Ternos, but before ordering had a trade fall into place and now have this coming instead . . . the Ternos may have to wait for a week or two now.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*THE FEDEX GUY CAME TODAY!!..........It's here and it's BADASS






























*


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm ordering this one on Friday. Zelos Hammerhead 1000m. It's very cool looking diver that just says it in your face. Very unique design and just different looking. I'm looking at two variants. One with a black bezel and one with some type of silver or precious metal insert. Can't decide.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Got this super sweet PADI Kinetic GMT diver yesterday via trade with fellow member Bdpalace. Very stoked to own this piece!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*This has got me drooling for a while so hopefully next month I will get to see this Blancpain X Fathoms in the flesh!*_


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not quite in the air yet, but hopefully very soon.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

This is arriving today


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Long gone Crepas...
(Stock photo)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

The Ginault OR is in the air.


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

My new Scuba Dude is still at airport in Russia


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Shipped yesterday...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy, the absolute tool of tool divers. 4000m with no helium release, just straight up German engineering!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm (im)patiently waiting for a Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT which should be on my wrist by the end of the week...


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

A brand New Helson Shark diver brass 45 mm is on the way from Hong Kong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ginault OR has made it to Canada. You better speed the process up Canada Post!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Ginault OR has made it to Canada. You better speed the process up Canada Post!
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


A little sustenance for you!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

A minty SEIKO Gen 1 Black Monster should be in any day...yeah !!...... Also a Deep Blue Master 2000 10y Anniversary blue-orange AKA blue smurf is on its way. I haven't treated myself this well in quite a while. I was WAY overdue to squeeze a few more cars in the garage. Although it should be no big deal....I'd like to beat my wife...to the mail box. Ha !......Women have a way of complaining about things they don't like or understand. Hmmmmm...is that reason we argue so much !! I DID receive a shark mesh band from WatchGecko today...WRONG style...WRONG finish...and WRONG size !!! I told them it was wrong before the ship....now starting to give ME a hard time. I'll see if they live up to their 5 star rating on customer service. They want ME to ship the band back to them first !! Like I'm going to spend penny 1 on their error !! They are at their last chance to fix this...or I hit up PayPal and I'll keep that damn band !! It was for the Monster that's coming in. Oh well...the rubber will have to suffice for a while......


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Ordered these three straps today for an incoming new diver. Too bad the timetable is not etched in stone. Will keep these wrapped up until then.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Pre-ordered today.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I have a preloved Aegir CD-1 enroute to arrive on 2/1.
I told myself no purchases this year....almost made it through the month.
Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Pre-ordered today.


I am getting one too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I preordered the new Tactico








Borrowed Tactico's photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

You're on a roll, Brice!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I realize it's not a diver, but a Dan Henry chrono is in transit.


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

SEIKO gen 1 Black Monster any day now.....and NO LONGER in the air !!! FedEx just stopped by :
























It's my Deep Blue Master 2000 10y Limited Edition Diver (blue-orange) AKA/ the  Blue Smurf


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

1165dvd said:


> Ordered these three straps today for an incoming new diver. Too bad the timetable is not etched in stone. Will keep these wrapped up until then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I preordered the new Tactico
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Enticing new addition to the Tactico lineup! Brice such a good decision on your part you got me in on the preorder too ;-)


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SBBN039


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Either this...








or this...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue(Fin) Tuna


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Incoming Casio MQD-2000(?). Seller's pics below


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've got an Oris Sixty-five Blue that should arrive next week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Vintage Casio diver streak. Casio "Claymore" MD-703. Seller's pics below


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

A bit of yellow incoming


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

The watch I recently ordered is so uncommon that there are hardly any pics of it online, it's a Paul Picot, a brand which I first learned about almost two decades ago and I've lusted over ever since:


----------



## Glossman (Oct 5, 2012)

My grail... Blue Squalematic 60 with the blue and white bezel! Hoping to have it in-hand by next Friday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just received the tracking number on my 4000m diver:


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

2015 Meg V2 when i am back from travelling


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Evant Vintage, should be here by Thursday


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ordered these two last week. Both delivered Friday.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

........daaaaaamn !!!...... The GOOD :: My Deep Blue arrived a week ago....












................The BAD :: STILL waiting for my Gen 1 Black Monster from the U.K.............and The UGLY :: I don't like rubber strap on it...looks like crap !!....... but I have a new shark mesh H-link from Geckota waiting to fix the problem........other than that.......just SOS.--Peace--


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> I realize it's not a diver, but a Dan Henry chrono is in transit.


Love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

More of a desk diver. Just received shipping notification!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013 (Dec 28, 2013)

My 12th Steinhart (even though I've flipped all but 3)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy. I'll be sure to post it when it lands.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

To be delivered on Wednesday...Stowa Seatime Provider Rhodium! I sold this one 4 yrs ago and had to have another!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

My short term Grail...an *Oris Carl Brashear Limited Edition!* This one is due Thursday!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Something for the beach!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just arrived...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

nitroproof said:


> 1165dvd said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered these three straps today for an incoming new diver. Too bad the timetable is not etched in stone. Will keep these wrapped up until then.
> ...


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

DHL says it's currently in Hong Kong. Should be here Thursday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

1watchaholic said:


> My short term Grail...an *Oris Carl Brashear Limited Edition!* This one is due Thursday!


Congrats. It's the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

On its way. Can't wait


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

VOSTOK


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. It's the best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. It's the best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Been looking at H20 for a long time finally pulled the trigger









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Expecting a Seiko SBDC033 (Blumo) anytime soon. Like a kid, I'm checking too often the shipping progress from Japan with the tracking number. I will post pictures of this beauty on my wrist soon.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting backstory to this one. I brought it in for a good friend in the States and took these pics when I opened it up to make sure everything was in order before moving it on. A homecoming of sorts!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally pulled the trigger...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My first Combat Sub. Killer deal at Massdrop. Golden Eye model was sold out fast.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

I ordeeed me a squale 20 atmos blue ray yesterday from gnomoshop. (To go with the black submariner, I always wanted a blue diver). It would have been late Friday night there. Guess I have to wait till Monday morning for tracking. They usually pretty good about shipping quickly?


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

I can feel it coming in the air tonight. Or this afternoon. :-d

hebergeur d images


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just getting ready to crash & received notice this shipped!Due in Thursday...


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

My grail arrived today, i am allready in love


----------



## Glossman (Oct 5, 2012)

My grail showed up earlier this week. I can't stop looking at it!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Glossman (Oct 5, 2012)

Also, I have a Borealis Sea Dragon in orange en route.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one is now officially in the air.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My Grail will be here tomorrow,


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> This one is now officially in the air.
> 
> View attachment 10940490


But will it surpass the Rover....
I know I know teasing only 
Enjoy it when it lands it certainly is nice piece .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Hopefully my first Dagaz (Aurora) will arrive before the end of the week (Revised: March 8th)!


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

This!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

This just arrived at my door. I'm loving it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one is in the air. Can't believe how much the prices have dropped on these. Borrowed pic.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It may be in the air, it may not. All I really know for sure is that it's on its way from Germany to the U.K.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

And another new 6R15 Monster. Limited production of 1000 pieces for the blue dial.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Pelagos 2 Liner due Saturday.

Pic from seller:


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Pic taken from the web









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so excited about this one!










Pic taken from Google Images.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

After some price haggling with WatchGuru I've got this Glycine coming probably on same day the Dugaz Aurora will show up!


Glycine Men's 3863.99ATN8 TB29 Combat Sub Automatic Black PVD Steel Green Nylon


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

This should be here Tuesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

This should be here on Tuesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm waiting for this puppy. Technically speaking, it isn't the air yet. If it was, it would need to circle quite few times around the globe until its expected delivery date in July.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Previously owned a SUN023 that I sold to fund another purchase.....then the PADI SUN065 came out and circled for a while.....now the prices have dropped down to a reasonable level ($360 US), so pulled the trigger yesterday as I am lacking in blue faced divers!








Much prefer the color's on the 065.....for some reason I just found it difficult to find good strap options for the 023...


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

IWC Aquatimer in the air, expected Friday.


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko padi turtle...smoking deal on ebay.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

I have two micro-brand divers on the way... Both are very reasonably priced and pretty cool looking


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

ddafoe said:


> I have two micro-brand divers on the way... Both are very reasonably priced and pretty cool looking


Two excellent choices! I already have the Avidiver and also have the new Borealis on order...


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry, double post...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I mean for $107.00 BNIB shipped how could I refuse.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Smitten and bitten by the Blue Lagoon Sammy bug. This one is inbound. Pics borrowed.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Smitten and bitten by the Blue Lagoon Sammy bug. This one is inbound. Pics borrowed.
> 
> View attachment 11136706
> 
> ...


Nice buy. I really like that watch too. Doesn't seem to have taken off for some reason. Looking forward to your impressions of it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Nice buy. I really like that watch too. Doesn't seem to have taken off for some reason. Looking forward to your impressions of it.


Thanks. My impression is that sales have taken off on it. I will get some pics and impressions up when it lands. The casework alone is worth the price of admission (which for me was < $400). There were 70 people "watching" this item from the retailer I bought it from, so it has piqued interest at least.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

As i said i want a new beater...
I saw this today on a local platform, called the seller and picked up a really mint Citizen BN0151-09L from 03/2015


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I mean for $107.00 BNIB shipped how could I refuse.


Sweet deal 107 wow

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a hard resisting a deal and I really like this watch.










yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Really dig the Samurai Blue Lagoon but will have to wait

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## lcw333 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just ordered an SKX013! Anxiously waiting!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

"Nice buy. I really like that watch too. Doesn't seem to have taken off for some reason. Looking forward to your impressions of it."

lovely looking watch.... handset is a miss for me and why I suspect it hasn't launched.

Mod it with a marine master handset and it would be awesome IMO...... but then I never was a fan of the Shogun either.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I can confirm that FINALLY the Sinn U1 SDR is in the air to the U.K. from Germany. (Yippee and all that jazz)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> "Nice buy. I really like that watch too. Doesn't seem to have taken off for some reason. Looking forward to your impressions of it."
> 
> lovely looking watch.... handset is a miss for me and why I suspect it hasn't launched.
> 
> Mod it with a marine master handset and it would be awesome IMO...... but then I never was a fan of the Shogun either.


I suspect they will be sold out in short order. There is a lot of interest on a certain auction site. I can live with the hands for the overall package. Some people don't like the Monster or Shogun hands, but these suit the redesigned markers on the new Samurai quite well. Easy mod for anyone who wants something closer to the original.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting that the DS Action has a somewhat similar hour hand.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

hikeNbike said:


> Really dig the Samurai Blue Lagoon but will have to wait
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


Haha! I just pulled the trigger on one Rick!   


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ced34 (Aug 12, 2013)

Today ...


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Mido Ocean Captain V, but currently stuck in NYC in the snow...:-(


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally landed after a myriad of crazy delays. Very impressed with the quality and design, and the bezel insert is a nice burnished bronze colour. I had concerns that it be more a dark brown. No Invictimation here just yet.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> Really dig the Samurai Blue Lagoon but will have to wait
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


It's a gorgeous piece. I'm holding this one for a friend in Europe until he tells me to ship it. 









Can't wait to see what other color combos they bring them out with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Got a ninja tuna in the mail, what straps do you guys use on your tunas? Names, pics, etc 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Haha! I just pulled the trigger on one Rick!
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I keep resisting this piece but it's getting harder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

All of a sudden I have two in the hopper. The Halios Laguna II with grey sunburst dial...










Have been following Halios for some time and regret not partaking in the Tropik or Delphin so had been waiting on this preorder to open.

This one, however, was more spur of the moment and helped by release not until May. The Borealis Bull Shark Bronze...










Above is just the prototype, the bezel triangle will be red. Preorder launched same day as I received new WatchTime magazine with the Tudor BB Bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

hikeNbike said:


> Sweet deal 107 wow
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


Yep. Couldn't resist


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> All of a sudden I have two in the hopper. The Halios Laguna II with grey sunburst dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet I have a Halios Laguna black dial on order. That Bull shark bronze is hot too. If I didnt have two Cascais on preorder I'd probably grab one.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

Got these coming this week!!


Deep Blue Depthmaster II 3000m
Tauchmeister T0253M


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

A near mint Seiko 7548 from a fellow WUSer Kpo74 aka Kuan. On its way from KL, Malaysia should reach me by tomorrow we're only 355 km away.









Bought a sharp looking near mint Pepsi 7548 from him as well


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

beater diver .......


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Should have never let mine go, big mistake.

Found a prefect replacement from exelonman.

Arrives today, David's picture:


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

(*photo by Watches503)


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Waiting on my H2O Kalmar carbon with bracelet. The preorders were supposed to start shipping on the 20th so shouldn't be much longer. This is the first watch I've ever done a "pre-sale" on and the price hasnow gone up $1500 so I did good.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Autozilla incoming on Friday!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a like new Armida A1 on the way that I purchased from a Wuser that should arrive tomorrow. It is the newest version of the A1 with Black dial and date. I have wanted one of these since my purchase of the A2. Also, I have a Borealis Cascais on preorder.


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

My 1970 Accutron Deep Sea 666 along with 1970 Oceanographer Snorkel 666 Variant G


----------



## knuckledragger2725 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tawatec Titan....... Black this time!!


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

1980's Vostok Amphbia... Retired Diver!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am one of the fortunate ones who managed to get one of these this morning. I'll believe it fully when it lands.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Rixter said:


> I have a like new Armida A1 on the way that I purchased from a Wuser that should arrive tomorrow. It is the newest version of the A1 with Black dial and date. I have wanted one of these since my purchase of the A2. Also, I have a Borealis Cascais on preorder.


I haven't taken off my A1 since it came 10+ days ago, great watch!


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

Got my A1 about a year ago and I agree it is a spectacular watch! I now have three just stellar watches that I really enjoy! Is it wrong to wear all three at once? Armida A1 - Orient Sat Diver and my latest acquisition which arrived today - the Deep Blue Depthmaster II!!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got my shipping notice for this!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Yesterday I had a caught a Borealis Batial that's NIB !! Rare find. Bronze...3000m....Miyota 9015. I need patience because coming from Portugal..


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Scott S said:


> Waiting on my H2O Kalmar carbon with bracelet. The preorders were supposed to start shipping on the 20th so shouldn't be much longer. This is the first watch I've ever done a "pre-sale" on and the price hasnow gone up $1500 so I did good.


 That is a gorgeous watch !!! WOW !! Can't wait to pic on your wrist !! You practically stole it !! WOW !!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD Tuna SBDB013 on its way to me....


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> SD Tuna SBDB013 on its way to me....
> 
> 
> View attachment 11289242


Sweet! - where source it from?
Price?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Sweet! - where source it from?
> Price?


Gnomon out of Singapore have just started selling JDM seikos......about the only thing that had kept me away from the SD Tuna before, was the import issues from Japan......EMS is not quick, and they come in thru the regular post.

My Ninja tuna, straight from Japan, took almost 2 weeks to show and was a pain to import....

whereas Gnomon (who I have bought plenty from, and are generally great) ship thru DHL, which means I will likey have it by Tuesday...

pp of US $2690 is also pretty darn good.....


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Trawling the depths of the vast internet ocean, I caught this rare fish. The Seiko 7C46-600B 600m Ashtray Tuna. Seller's pics below. Appreciate it if anyone could point me a lead for new crystal and bezel insert. Thanks.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jason's pic. Landing tomorrow!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well Then Lets See said:


> My 1970 Accutron Deep Sea 666 along with 1970 Oceanographer Snorkel 666 Variant G
> 
> View attachment 11266282


Both are sweet, but that Oceanographer is glorious!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Gnomon out of Singapore have just started selling JDM seikos......about the only thing that had kept me away from the SD Tuna before, was the import issues from Japan......EMS is not quick, and they come in thru the regular post.
> 
> My Ninja tuna, straight from Japan, took almost 2 weeks to show and was a pain to import....
> 
> ...


That is a good price for a reputable AD.

There are some US ADs that will go that low and give you a 3-year Seiko USA warranty.

I'm just saying the sake of the record since it was brought up.

Enjoy your tuna. I have mine on today and love it every time I put it on. It punches way above its price point.


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

Obris morgan looks extra nice! congrats!


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

My Obris Morgan Aegis 2 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow per Fed Ex! Its a MOP Black dial blasted finish!


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

said:


> My Obris Morgan Aegis 2 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow per Fed Ex! Its a MOP Black dial blasted finish!


Post a pic to help me get through to Thursday when my MOP blasted finish is supposed to arrive! : )


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

kscarrol said:


> Post a pic to help me get through to Thursday when my MOP blasted finish is supposed to arrive! : )


Okay! Will do!:-!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Paypal issues with the Aegis order left me with nothing but this one has been on my radar sellers pic should be here thursday









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

Gruppo Today...

Now which new strap is better... I can't tell!


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

TrendingTime said:


> Gruppo Today...
> 
> Now which new strap is better... I can't tell!


I love my Vanguard which just arrived a couple weeks ago. And would love to get a Divemaster as well. Like the both straps. Guess give me the leather slightly but both look really nice.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Paypal issues with the Aegis order left me with nothing but this one has been on my radar sellers pic should be here thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow really nice. Dart dial is a Benarus classic.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

My latest incoming



















yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a DLC PUCK in the mail. Going to be a loooong 7-10 days, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Took the plunge with a Favre-Leuba Deep Blue...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kscarrol said:


> Post a pic to help me get through to Thursday when my MOP blasted finish is supposed to arrive! : )


Mine is on the proverbial truck today. Any further news on yours?


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Mine is on the proverbial truck today. Any further news on yours?


Yes, they tried to deliver this morning but nobody home. Hoping to pick up this afternoon at the sort facility which is close by...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kscarrol said:


> Yes, they tried to deliver this morning but nobody home. Hoping to pick up this afternoon at the sort facility which is close by...


Great news. Mine just landed. Still hermetically sealed in plastic but looks very good. Very clean styling.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

NM-1 said:


> Took the plunge with a Favre-Leuba Deep Blue...
> View attachment 11341602


I have never heard of and am now fascinated by this brand, particularly the Raider Harpoon and its novel approach to displaying the hours. Where did you order this through?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mustang1970 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have an old school 2009 Deep Blue Ops Pro T-100 all Black PVD. Very hard to find, I looked every day for 3 years until I found one. Great watches. Highly sought out.

I have noticed when watches are retired and herd to find, this is usually a sign they are beloved by the owners.

300 meters/1000 feet Water Resistant
PVD Black Stainless Steel Case, PVD BLACK Stainless Steel Raised Bezel with minute markers , Black Dial , Railroad minute Markers , Inner Dial minute/Hour Markers

PVD Stainless steel 316 Case, 120 click Bezel , PVD Stainless Steel 5Pc Style bracelet, Solid Links, Hairpins. Push Button deploy Clasp with safety , 8.5 inch Bracelet

Miyota 8215 automatic mechanical, date function, 21 jewel 45 hour power reserve,

Case size 48mm, 17.5mm Height(thick), Lug to Lug 52mm, 38mm Dial opening, 24mm Strap Lug

Tritium Colors 12,3,6,9 Tritium in 2pcs Orange Tubes , 1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11 in Blue Tritium tubes , Hour Minute Second hand - Orange Tubes

Screwed in crown with welded crown tube, Screwed in solid case back, Domed Sapphire crystal, Etch Case back - diver logo with Individual Serial #


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> I have never heard of and am now fascinated by this brand, particularly the Raider Harpoon and its novel approach to displaying the hours. Where did you order this through?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Through them directly. I was going for the harpoon at first but this caught my eye (not to mention it was considerably cheaper).


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

NM-1 said:


> Through them directly. I was going for the harpoon at first but this caught my eye (not to mention it was considerably cheaper).


Yes, it appears they are charging quite a premium for the Harpoon's unique timing mechanism. Incredible looking watch either way. Pretty much guaranteed you'll be the only guy at the party wearing one.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Yes, it appears they are charging quite a premium for the Harpoon's unique timing mechanism. Incredible looking watch either way. Pretty much guaranteed you'll be the only guy at the party wearing one.


I was completely smitten with it but thought it's novelty may wear off. Regardless they have been incredibly nice to deal with and very responsive to questions. Wish all of the others were like that.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

New strap on my Citizen.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

mustang1970 said:


> I have an old school 2009 Deep Blue Ops Pro T-100 all Black PVD. Very hard to find, I looked every day for 3 years until I found one. Great watches. Highly sought out.
> 
> I have noticed when watches are retired and herd to find, this is usually a sign they are beloved by the owners.
> 
> ...


You are soooo correct in those comments. I've also looked for this one, although the time I put into searching, does not make me worthy compared to yourself. Please post pics when you get a minute. Congrats on a great find!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage on the way that I purchased from a WUS member on the sales forum. It is a 12/2016 model which is the most recent version with the Micro adjustable clasp. I have been wanting one for a while and will be wearing it soon!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> SD Tuna SBDB013 on its way to me....
> 
> 
> View attachment 11289242


Love that watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well just landed but.......it's love









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I know it's kinda crazy but I'm super psyched I have an skx009 incoming. 
The cheapest watch I've bought in a few years, but damn, did I miss it. 
Can't wait for it to get here, I should never have sold the first one I got.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The NTH Antilles (proto) is a loan, but it is AWESOME!!!

The brown Ventus Mori is fantastic. Love how the brown color turned out









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

NTH Azores should be on the way soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I finally pulled the trigger on my ultimate tooly diver the Tempest Viking V2!! It should be arriving on Wednesday. Can't wait!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> The NTH Antilles (proto) is a loan, but it is AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same NTH Tropic model on preorder can't wait. 
Was a hard choice between the champagne and blue dial but I have 4 or 5 blue watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lussmo1 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm buying it in 10 minutes ?


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have that same NTH Tropic model on preorder can't wait.
> Was a hard choice between the champagne and blue dial but I have 4 or 5 blue watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice. You won't be disappointed

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... In The Wind PRS-3 ...

*






​


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

weklund said:


> *... In The Wind PRS-3 ...
> 
> *
> View attachment 11563586
> ​


Such a great watch and value too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have my old Turtle coming back to me. 
I've just had it modded by Duarte of NEWW. Can't wait to get it back. It will be my daily. Pics to follow when I have it back. IF Aust Post doesn't "lose" another watch on me. 

Gav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

branl33 said:


> Trawling the depths of the vast internet ocean, I caught this rare fish. The Seiko 7C46-600B 600m Ashtray Tuna. Seller's pics below. Appreciate it if anyone could point me a lead for new crystal and bezel insert. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 11290426


Must have been well into saturation depths to find that gem. A true under-rated classic. Big Congrats |>


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Hopefully it'll arrive Fri!


----------



## sergiom4 (Nov 15, 2014)

Squale Militaire with blue natro strap


----------



## lcw333 (Jan 12, 2017)

I just ordered the Nodus Trieste! I got the Stainless Steel, Black Bezel, NH35a, Date. Incredible customer service! 
https://www.noduswatches.com/


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Just landed









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My original rwb gen1 resco is returning to me after a few years travelling


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Double post


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Glycine Combat sub:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Rhese Glycine combat sub currently are been sold at unbeatable price. I'm tempted in buying the one with chocolate bezel

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

I have always seen the brand, haven't seen or worn one, but pulled the trigger today...will post a new thread review if I decide to keep it...



oso2276 said:


> Rhese Glycine combat sub currently are been sold at unbeatable price. I'm tempted in buying the one with chocolate bezel
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Won't be in the air for a while, pre-ordered the Zelos blue Hammerhead.


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a like new Zelos Hammerhead SS Black dial hopefully arriving this Monday that I scored from a WUS member. I'm really psyched to get it!


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Doxa Sub 1200t Professional 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This mod.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

It just came today. Seiko sbdx014


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

Benarus Moray 44 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

These 2 Android/Aragon extremely affordable Divemaster's via Fed Ex at some point today.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

As mentioned in my other thread, Deep Blue Master Explorer.
Tracking site is my best friend again...


----------



## EricSF2015 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

I've got a preorder for the zelos visionary and a prometheus meteorite coming in. Pick the one I like the best and then sell the other!


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

This one.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

nnawas said:


> View attachment 9934730


Hi,what model is this pls?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

One of these ordered. Hopefully shipping soon.


----------



## Simao (Apr 21, 2017)

I just ordered an SKX009. I know that it is what's considered an entry level diver, but I really love the looks and it will be my first automatic watch and I'm just as excited as if I was getting a Rolex. I think it's the best I could get for the pricepoint. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Number 30 on order.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Simao said:


> I just ordered an SKX009. I know that it is what's considered an entry level diver, but I really love the looks and it will be my first automatic watch and I'm just as excited as if I was getting a Rolex. I think it's the best I could get for the pricepoint. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


Wear it in good health and pride. The SKX009 is an amazing watch!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

I have several and unfortunately there's a good chance only one or two tops are sticking around.

1. Magrette Moana Pacific Pro Black - Technically not in the air yet but should be any day now

2. Blue Certina DS Action Diver

3. Sinn EZM 3 Borrowed Pic:










4. Sinn EZM 10 - The reason the others will most likely be out the door with the possible exception of the EZM 3.

Borrowed pic:










I've been wanting to consolidate for quite a while and was doing ok but then started gradually picking up more watches than were going out. After some thought realized I'd like to get the collection down to just a couple. Not counting my sentimental keepers (i.e. Gifts)

This lead to my irrational rationalization of the EZM 10 purchase.

I really need to get very far away from this place 

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am considering one of these as a cheap grab 'n go quartz daily beater. Swiss-made, 200m, Ronda 715 and looks like decent styling and finishing for around $250. Know virtually nothing about the brand, so taking a bit of a flyer I guess. No harm, no foul at that price.


----------



## Simao (Apr 21, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Wear it in good health and pride. The SKX009 is an amazing watch! Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you, I definitely will wear it every day with small exceptions. It is indeed a lovely watch and I will love every minute of wearing it .


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not actually "in the air" but I have splashed the cash and pre-ordered one of these.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

(All seller's photos).

In the air...
Green dialled VETTA '772' 40mm (45mm w/ crown) 17j ETA-2772 circa '70s.
Italian/Swiss company that partnered with Wyler for a while...

























And just landed...
Multi-hued BAAZ 42mm (46mm w/crown) 200m 25j ETA-2783 circa late '60s.
A locally assembled brand, these were imported as parts back in the day to get around restrictive import duties, etc.. 
Assembled in front of the TV at night...as legend would have it. 

https://www.timekeeper.co.nz/viewtopic.php?t=3460

This, I believe, is one made up from that last batch of parts fairly recently...so 'new' NOS??? I think! :-s

























Some others from the same batch...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

White Night Monster landed today


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got my tracking from Paul so Bell Diver 1 inbound....


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Sunny day and NOS


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Borealis Bull Shark Bronze for me. First exposure and am curious what to expect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

1200T searambler with the new bracelet.


----------



## DIVE LOVER (May 10, 2017)

mine just arrived,Aquatico Aqua one black


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

6 years I waited for 1 of the 2 of these in existence come up for sale & it's Officially in the air!Due Saturday it's going to be a good weekend!
Also some old pics of SN#001 which I stupidly flipped...


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally came in.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> 6 years I waited for 1 of the 2 of these in existence come up for sale & it's Officially in the air!Due Saturday it's going to be a good weekend!
> Also some old pics of SN#001 which I stupidly flipped...


That's pretty cool E8!!! Congrats on finally locating another one!!

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DIVE LOVER said:


> mine just arrived,Aquatico Aqua one black


Interesting... can you share more details? A simple Google search didn't get me anywhere

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one just ordered. Blue sapphire bezel, NH35, and no date option. Cool looking piece.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> This one just ordered. Blue sapphire bezel, NH35, and no date option. Cool looking piece.
> 
> View attachment 11812338


Please do a little review when it arrives.... I'm very tempted although I'm really trying not to get any new watches!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

savedbythebell said:


> 1200T searambler with the new bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 11784074


Wow. What a beauty. The 1200 is the best Doxa for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> This one just ordered. Blue sapphire bezel, NH35, and no date option. Cool looking piece.
> 
> View attachment 11812338


You'll love it. I received this one last night for a test drive and love it. Great value too it's amazing what they are delivering for $500 (Swiss mvt) or $350 (Seiko mvt) with assembly and regulation in the US. And the wooden box is pretty cool too. 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Arrived in states from the Netherlands a couple of days ago, did the customs dance in N.Y. and should be finding its way to Bean-town early this coming week.


----------



## Simao (Apr 21, 2017)

Simao said:


> I just ordered an SKX009. I know that it is what's considered an entry level diver, but I really love the looks and it will be my first automatic watch and I'm just as excited as if I was getting a Rolex. I think it's the best I could get for the pricepoint. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


I've got an update on this. I've got it and it is really a great watch for the price. The Pepsi bezel just makes the look that much better for me. The stock bracelet is really comfortible, though I am slowly looking at a mesh bracelet. But what is a post worth without a picture?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Do you also find it remarkable how crisp and coordinated the bezel markers are? It's crazy to me at this price point how clear the markers are. And they seem to match the dial markers very well in color.

I'm waiting on a watch, which I already know I will love, that is considerably more expensive and the bezel is not nearly as well-executed as this one. I'm really impressed.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have read a few reviews that suggested that the bezel steals the show on this very nice new micro.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Do you also find it remarkable how crisp and coordinated the bezel markers are? It's crazy to me at this price point how clear the markers are. And they seem to match the dial markers very well in color.
> 
> I'm waiting on a watch, which I already know I will love, that is considerably more expensive and the bezel is not nearly as well-executed as this one. I'm really impressed.


Agreed. I noticed that too. It's so well executed. It is definitely a great value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You'll love it. I received this one last night for a test drive and love it. Great value too it's amazing what they are delivering for $500 (Swiss mvt) or $350 (Seiko mvt) with assembly and regulation in the US. And the wooden box is pretty cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic, Brice. Thanks for the pics.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

I just bought the SBDX017 from Japan! I'll need to wait anywhere from a couple of weeks to month to get it in my hands. What a long wait that will be!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This daily grab 'n go quartz (Ronda 715) just landed. Alexander Vathos. Shockingly nice quality for the price. I took a gamble and think it paid off very nicely. Even the lume is solid, and the seconds hand hits the markers perfectly. I am impressed. May need to snag the blue one now...


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Do you also find it remarkable how crisp and coordinated the bezel markers are? It's crazy to me at this price point how clear the markers are. And they seem to match the dial markers very well in color.
> 
> I'm waiting on a watch, which I already know I will love, that is considerably more expensive and the bezel is not nearly as well-executed as this one. I'm really impressed.


Ahh, so that's why some sapphire bezel "affordables" have something about them that always looked a little off or a bit cheap to me. I couldn't put my finger on it but your note on the bezel quality is definitely it.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

TISSOT PR-516...









HAFIS 20ATM...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been on a selling spree, cleaning out my pilots watches as I have decided I prefer divers.....now that may, of course, change again at some point, but this is where I am at right now!

so with PayPal funds accumulated, I have these 2 incoming:

Padi Tuna.








Bumblebee (Darth) Tuna.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Not quite a diver, but close enough! 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one just landed!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Shipping today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Modded by Doug from MWW.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one-something caught my eye with it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> This one just landed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Modded by Doug from MWW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was really considering this one! But probably was a little slow...
Great watch, wear it in good health

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Great picture!


Thank you!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## stein79 (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on a watch that needs no intro, an SKX007 from Long Island watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Was really considering this one! But probably was a little slow...
> Great watch, wear it in good health
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you! I knew I couldn't afford to dither on this one 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sellers picture, but one I've wanted for a long time is in transit.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Only one actually heading my way, a new Glycine courtesy a great deal at Massdrop though I actually order with the blue rubber strap...









Patiently waiting for a white Borealis which will hopefully ship soon...









And finally, due in August, hopefully! A Crepas Tornado.









As none of these are actually in my hands, all pictures were borrowed from company websites!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kscarrol said:


> Only one actually heading my way, a new Glycine courtesy a great deal at Massdrop though I actually order with the blue rubber strap...
> 
> View attachment 11869850
> 
> ...


Great taste in watches! I have the Tornado in orange on pre-order too, and landed this gem a little while ago.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Great taste in watches! I have the Tornado in orange on pre-order too, and landed this gem a little while ago.
> 
> View attachment 11869994


Thank you! As do you! I already have the root beer bezel Glycine though mine is on a leather strap.


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Never thought I would be able to find one of these. It needs a service, but it's so nice to wear...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Sellers picture, but one I've wanted for a long time is in transit.


Very nice, David. Looking forward to your impressions.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Very nice, David. Looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks Don! It's no secret I'm a Seiko fan, so it was just a matter of time for this one. Fortunately things just came together at the right time.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Sellers picture, but one I've wanted for a long time is in transit.


That's a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Ohmysan (Jul 6, 2008)

That watch looks great
Any news if it will ever be made


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> That's a beauty, congrats!


Thanks! Looking forward to finally trying one.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Not sure it's technically a diver though I believe it's the off spring of some fairly well regarded Italian watches. Very excited for this one as I've really missed my 111. Funny thing is it was Magrette MPP that made me realize how much I missed my Pam.

372 in bound. Can't wait!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

well I have three inbound: seiko 6105-8119 seiko 007, seiko 6309-7040. Excited about all of them.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

On the way








pic courtesy of CWC


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

H2O Kalmar 2 ss with blue dial... should arrive Monday


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Arrived, retro bliss, prefer this to a black bay anytime from my experience...


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Reactor Gamma

Bezel intentionally off for the OCD among us.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Shuutr said:


> Reactor Gamma
> 
> Bezel intentionally off for the OCD among us.


These Reactor watches are intriguing, especially the NeverDark technology. That lume is silly, may have to try one eventually.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cannot wait for this. Left Portugal a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Very nice, David. Looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Just an fyi since you asked, but color me very impressed after 4 days on the wrist. Any concern of height or weight was not warranted, at least for me. Also IMO the 20mm lug size is perfect for this watch, so I just don't get the complaints I've read where it should be 22mm. The last watch I was this wowed by was my Tuna about 2 years ago. Guess you can call me a Seiko snob.


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Seiko Prospex SNE437P1.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Just an fyi since you asked, but color me very impressed after 4 days on the wrist. Any concern of height or weight was not warranted, at least for me. Also IMO the 20mm lug size is perfect for this watch, so I just don't get the complaints I've read where it should be 22mm. The last watch I was this wowed by was my Tuna about 2 years ago. Guess you can call me a Seiko snob.


Thanks for the update. That's reassuring about the wear, with so many folks suggesting it is top heavy. Do you have it on stock bracelet or strap?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks for the update. That's reassuring about the wear, with so many folks suggesting it is top heavy. Do you have it on stock bracelet or strap?


I'd actually been wearing it on a Nato for the last 4 days, but finally sized the bracelet so i'm wearing it today. Again for me it's very comfortable, but obviously a little heavier. I'm not finding it to flop around any more so than when I've worn say my Blumo or Shogun. This watch is just really is prefect for my flat 7" wrist. The case shape hugs my wrist nicely.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sinn EZM 3


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

What do folks think about a Filson Dutch Harbour in the dark blue at $299? Obviously the original MSRP was out to lunch, but I have always liked the styling and want to add another quartz grab 'n go. Anyone owned one of these? Wish it came with the great bracelet like the black dial, but maybe a nice Colareb vintage strap would look good.























Even the yellow dial looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> What do folks think about a Filson Dutch Harbour in the dark blue at $299? Obviously the original MSRP was out to lunch, but I have always liked the styling and want to add another quartz grab 'n go. Anyone owned one of these? Wish it came with the great bracelet like the black dial, but maybe a nice Colareb vintage strap would look good.
> 
> View attachment 11916538
> View attachment 11916546
> ...


I'd grab one at 250-300. Love that watch.  congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd grab one at 250-300. Love that watch.  congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Brice. Another forum member I respect a great deal suggested the same. I just pulled the trigger on the dark blue.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks, Brice. Another forum member I respect a great deal suggested the same. I just pulled the trigger on the dark blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Nice. Art ordered a black one a few days ago. Where did you get yours from ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nordstrom Rack. The only other model they have is the black dial/gold bezel. I really like the yellow as well but pics can be deceiving on that dial colour.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd grab one at 250-300. Love that watch.  congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these as well. I've been to Dutch Harbor a few times on a ship, so there's a little sentimental value to that for me in addition to the fact that it's a very good looking watch. Thanks for enabling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I have a seiko sbbn013, coming from Australia!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> What do folks think about a Filson Dutch Harbour in the dark blue at $299? Obviously the original MSRP was out to lunch, but I have always liked the styling and want to add another quartz grab 'n go. Anyone owned one of these? Wish it came with the great bracelet like the black dial, but maybe a nice Colareb vintage strap would look good.
> 
> View attachment 11916538
> View attachment 11916546
> ...


Nice looking watch. I already have a couple of blue watches, but I like that yellow.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Nice looking watch. I already have a couple of blue watches, but I like that yellow.


If you're interested, I just found a yellow for about $370.

Filson Dutch Harbor Watch (For Men) - Save 52%


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> If you're interested, I just found a yellow for about $370.
> 
> Filson Dutch Harbor Watch (For Men) - Save 52%


Saw that yesterday too. Just wonder if the pics are a good representation of the colour. I bought a Boschett Reef Ranger in yellow a fews years ago and despite many pics looking good, it turned out to be a brighter and more washed out colour than expected. If the Filson is really that rich goldish yellow it would make for a fun watch for sure.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Saw that yesterday too. Just wonder if the pics are a good representation of the colour. I bought a Boschett Reef Ranger in yellow a fews years ago and despite many pics looking good, it turned out to be a brighter and more washed out colour than expected. If the Filson is really that rich goldish yellow it would make for a fun watch for sure.


Agree. I saw a pic of the Filson in an eBay sale and the yellow didn't look as amped up.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Agree. I saw a pic of the Filson in an eBay sale and the yellow didn't look as amped up.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Perhaps this pic...


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ordered with Memorial Day code.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Couldn't resist


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

CW C60 Trident 600.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Waiting on a lightly used Seiko SBBN031 Tuna. Excited to finally bring a Tuna into the collection. I haven't contemplated a watch purchase this much in a long time. I feel like my progression of Seiko dive watches is coming along nicely. All that really stands in my way is a MM300...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

andyahs said:


> Just ordered with Memorial Day code.
> 
> View attachment 11925522


Wondering if you've received yours yet? I ordered this same piece via MASSDROP and will not actually receive the piece for about 1 month. So I'm hoping to see some real life pict. of this model to calm the anticipation wars.So here's hoping you've received yours and that you'd be kind enough to post some pict.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SNE451 Solar Kermit


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Irreantum Magellan.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got this  beauty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

watchobs said:


> Wondering if you've received yours yet? I ordered this same piece via MASSDROP and will not actually receive the piece for about 1 month. So I'm hoping to see some real life pict. of this model to calm the anticipation wars.So here's hoping you've received yours and that you'd be kind enough to post some pict.


Should get it this week. Has to clear customs and it's a holiday weekend here. Will post pics.


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

I have a serious boomerang issue going on with this with one.

I have sold not one but two of these off in the last three years and finally just reordered this again to keep this time.

Really looking forward to having this one back in the lineup.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally located one of the Prometheus Piranha in Yellow coming in 2 weeks


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

It is a Seiko month.

Just ordered this one as well. Had it once sold it and now coming home again.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

School watch lover club project diver,so excited as it is my first ever project watch


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

Just came in and glad she is back.

Finished sizing and oh so comfortable just like I remember.


----------



## Redbeardsghost (Feb 16, 2017)

I managed to snag the last pre-Invicta Glycine Combat Sub Green bezel with Mesh bracelet on Jomashop. I am absolutely stoked about it. Fell in love with the watch when it was 900$ and way out of my price range. I got it for less than half that. I can't wait!


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Not a diver...but the hell with it. It's got a screw down crown and 100m WR. Deposit down and should be at AD in 2-4 weeks. Photo credit to Hamilton website


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

Managed to snag a brand new one of the 40mm V2 models in Black that have been currently sold out with the help of a new friend.

I had the 42mm version and loved it just a little on the large lug side for 7 1/2" wrist.

Fedex tracking shows lands today.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Breitling steelfish A19360

Pic from seller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

My very first Aragon watch. Excited to get it!


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

Fresh in and will be on the wrist for Saturday.


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I am not sure if it qualifies as a diver, but it certainly has the spirit of a diver. This is on the way from a fellow WUS member. I am thinking it is less than 48 hours from being on the wrist!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Redbeardsghost said:


> I managed to snag the last pre-Invicta Glycine Combat Sub Green bezel with Mesh bracelet on Jomashop. I am absolutely stoked about it. Fell in love with the watch when it was 900$ and way out of my price range. I got it for less than half that. I can't wait!


How do you identify a pre-Invicta Glycine? Logo changed prior. Curious what the logic is, because I don't see any. Nor do I see a value difference even if there is some mysterious defining characteristic.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This one.
I can't wait to see the unique dial!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This will be in the air tomorrow, landing on Friday. Been on the to-do list for two years. Pic borrowed.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

IWC 3548:








Pic borrowed from the internet


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not yet. A maybe. Yea or nay? Anyone know why it is only 100m WR? Not a big deal but seems a little odd. Also like this movement a lot.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.dagazwatch.com/webstore/AURORASALE3.jpg can't wait! Pic from Dagaz's website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF Mod









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Not yet. A maybe. Yea or nay? Anyone know why it is only 100m WR? Not a big deal but seems a little odd. Also like this movement a lot.
> 
> View attachment 12219242


Looks great Don I would be onboard too if it was 42mm vs 40mm


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Not yet. A maybe. Yea or nay? Anyone know why it is only 100m WR? Not a big deal but seems a little odd. Also like this movement a lot.
> 
> View attachment 12219242


Don't know why but I like the look of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Not yet. A maybe. Yea or nay? Anyone know why it is only 100m WR? Not a big deal but seems a little odd. Also like this movement a lot.
> 
> View attachment 12219242


That's pretty cool! Not sure I've seen it before! More info?

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Not yet. A maybe. Yea or nay? Anyone know why it is only 100m WR? Not a big deal but seems a little odd. Also like this movement a lot.
> 
> View attachment 12219242


Go for it! Recently purchased mine, Great Watch, not being a 'diver' not at all bothered about the WR. The Hamilton NATO it comes with is very nice, Orange interior. I've put mine on a mesh to see how it feels, but am very pleased with this one.

Pic for good measure, and good luck choosing ( do it !!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

whoa said:


> That's pretty cool! Not sure I've seen it before! More info?
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


New from Hamilton this year. Some other colour options as well. I'll dig up a model number for you. Only 40mm, which may be a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

COUPET said:


> Go for it! Recently purchased mine, Great Watch, not being a 'diver' not at all bothered about the WR. The Hamilton NATO it comes with is very nice, Orange interior. I've put mine on a mesh to see how it feels, but am very pleased with this one.
> 
> Pic for good measure, and good luck choosing ( do it !!)
> 
> ...


Definitely a sharp looking piece with an awesome movement. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Squale 1521 Matte on its way to me...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> New from Hamilton this year. Some other colour options as well. I'll dig up a model number for you. Only 40mm, which may be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Ah totally missed that one! Will look it up! Hmm.. I like the 40mm on my Damasko... But that's got no bezel.. Never had a diver that small..

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one should arrive next week! Really excited about it









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> This one should arrive next week! Really excited about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

My prometheus is finally in the air, with delivery from portugal to my front door by noon tomorrow!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Got my watchco SM300 today!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5imon L said:


> Got my watchco SM300 today!


This one is awesome ?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Going to give this a shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

This is on its way to me: BN0191-80L (picture borrowed from the interwebs)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Erm, you know how I said I was skint and would most likely miss the Squale Batman bus? Well I decided that I couldn't wait for the next one to come along so after borrowing a little bit out of my emergency fund guess what I just ordered? No prizes for guessing where I ordered it or nicked the pic from.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

I miss Jenny










I regret letting this one go as no shade of blue has come close to Jenny's Caribbean blue. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, and I'm anxious to find out whether it comes on the bracelet like it did the first time around. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

This...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

DummySmacks said:


> I miss Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been tempted by these for a long time. Really lovely.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

NM-1 said:


> This...
> 
> View attachment 12329229


Favorite Breitling to come along in a real long time. Eager to see some wrist shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Waiting for this one to come in tomorrow. Borrowed picture from a WUS thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

Waiting on this.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

TotalHockey said:


> Waiting on this.


Been enjoying this for a week now. Love it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Slightly modded 007 from Duart at NEWW. Blue sapphire crystal was already in, Duarte added the lumed ceramic bezel and the Ti Samurai hands. Everything else is stock. Should have it next week after a fast turnaround. First class service from Duarte.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Second Davidoff (Velocity) the other being a non-diver.




Will be arriving in about 1 week.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I received my shipping notification for this today.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Prime Day snag, finally found a new SKXA35 at a fair price. Thanks to all you fellow cheapskates who post awesome deals on the f71 forum Bargain Thread, and in this case MacinFL I think had the deal:


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

watchobs said:


> Second Davidoff (Velocity) the other being a non-diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you glad it is David instead of Jack?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This 2017 Aquis to replace the damaged previous model that had to go back.









And this beast that appeared very suddenly.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nomos Ahoi signal Blue.....200m WR, crown guard, screw down crown, sapphire glass.....and oh so blue!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Six days and I'll be back home to this waiting for me. CAN. NOT. WAIT. My first bronze and I reckon it's a beaudy. Roll on fly out day. 😀

Not my pic, nicked it from Zelos website.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

sorry, wrong post!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landing on Monday.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Landing on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

No shipping yet but I have the same pastel 12 hour bezel coming soon. Also just preordered a new Orange Raven. No idea how far out they are, but looking forward to it later this year. Aftet a lot of black dials I've added some color lately.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Helm Khuraburi ...

*





​


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

This!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Land Tuesday finally but I know they'll be worth the wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Nomos Ahoi signal Blue.....200m WR, crown guard, screw down crown, sapphire glass.....and oh so blue!
> 
> View attachment 12348731


That's so cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This semi vintage Tag! Should be here tomorrow. Very excited about it









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Helm Khuaraburi, C3 [email protected]


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I never understood those that flipped watches in a week until I became one of them. SuperOcean out, Super Marine North Sea coming in...


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Helm Khuraburi

Sellers pic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just landed









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think this will be inbound shortly, but it's late in Japan and I need confirmation of the order from Global Rakuten. They sold out most places very quickly. No doubt many pre-orders had something to with that. Today was the official release date.

Wow - machined clasp, sapphire, Diashield, 6R15. A lot to like here!


----------



## grabby (Mar 1, 2017)

I just got notification that my C. Ward Trident Pro GET arrived. Still waiting on the SKX013 and Vostok Zissou. A bit worried about those considering where I sourced them from!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I think this will be inbound shortly, but it's late in Japan and I need confirmation of the order from Global Rakuten. They sold out most places very quickly. No doubt many pre-orders had something to with that. Today was the official release date.
> 
> Wow - machined clasp, sapphire, Diashield, 6R15. A lot to like here!
> 
> ...


Solid bro. Would love to see you give a run down of this.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Sea Storm model A, no date BGW9...

not my pic (watches503) and a proto, but...









I should be reunited with it Tuesday evening !


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Knoc said:


> Solid bro. Would love to see you give a run down of this.


Looks like it's a go, K. Payment request from Rakuten came in late last night. I got his last one. I think they will have a smash hit on their hands with this one (and the blue). |>


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a Ginault 181270GSLID on the way. I hear these are as beautiful in the flesh as in Ginault's photos - below.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

My second time buying the Blackbeard and the chunky monkey should be in the belly of a FedEx Md-11 right now.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Borealis Seastorm Old Radium has shipped via snail mail. I expect it to arrive in the next two weeks.

Image stolen from the interwebs.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

009 JDM by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Crazy excited for this one. I've been on a mission to seriously consolidate my collection for the past couple of years. Finally seem to have made some real progress. Just shipped off three towards a trade for a 43mm steel Blancpain Bathyscaphe.

Funny thing is I never really saw the attraction to this watch. That is until I recently saw the chronograph version at European watch company in Boston.

Once I saw it I fell in love. The grey sunray dial was gorgeous in person. I'm not a huge chronograph guy so decided on the three hander.

Can't wait for it to arrive.

Borrowed pics:



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

I picked up this one on the Sales Forum this afternoon; should be here by the end of the week. [Photo by the seller.]


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally...


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

The wait begins on this beauty now that preorder has closed!


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Pic from the web


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

CWC quartz Royal Navy Diver

I had been waiting for a restock for a few months and they finally came in. It's in the air and will hopefully be on my wrist by the end of the week.


----------



## VabaX (Jun 30, 2014)

Literally just pulled the trigger on a blue dial Maranez Bangla less than 2 minutes ago. 
Im super excited, I havent bought a new watch in over 2 years . It'll be my first bronze watch too


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The Blobfish is making a splash tomorrow. 



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Coming my way 

Hope it is not too small for my wrist...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Ordered tonight. Love this new summer beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Currently a dagaz aurora with blue dial and a DH 1970 compressor with orange accent.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have two incoming!!! A Glycine Combat Sub and a Helgray TCD-01 Blue.


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

Crepas Tornado (grey). An original Tropic Sport strap is waiting for it...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

wchsailor said:


> View attachment 12498309
> 
> 
> Crepas Tornado (grey). An original Tropic Sport strap is waiting for it...


Did yours ship?


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think I have a Crepas tornado coming.....
if it's anything like the Dunshore I just received after 10 months it could be a long wait but the communications have been few and far between.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Just ordered my first 2017 Oris Aquis Diver today from Rob @ Topper Jewelers. Should be arriving on Thursday. An early birthday gift for myself.








   
Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Did yours ship?


Not yet...


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

OM Infinity. Well not technically. It is ordered and I am waiting for it to be shipped.


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Aquadive Bathyscaph Mark II Bronze ordered and waiting for shipment!


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I bought this this morning. Just checked the tracking and it looks like a Friday delivery. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Seiko Solar on a geckota strap


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IWC Aquatimer Chronograph by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Just arrived....









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just shipped from Japan, a Seiko 7018-7000









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pugman (Aug 20, 2014)

Shuutr said:


>


Nice! Model reference please?
Thank you

(sent from my samsung smartphone using tapatalk)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black Samurai


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Titanium PO.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

The wait for this one is really giving me a hard time. Especially since pictures of the Protos pop up on social media. Really excited and curious how it will live up to the renders...










NOT my picture. It was sent to me somewhere from the internet. Maybe the Facebook Diver group or something. Take no credit in this picture, didn't handle the watch myself etcetera pp

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Biggles3 said:


> Titanium PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I've had a couple and they are nice pieces for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

This Vostok Amphibia, along with a new brushed bezel and insert to up the class a little.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This beast


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well this just arrived 

The band is surprisingly comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

pugman said:


> Nice! Model reference please?
> Thank you
> 
> (sent from my samsung smartphone using tapatalk)


BN-0191 citizen EcoDrive promaster









Another shot. 
Comes in black or blue.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

This one . Its getting most air time these days .

Beanerds .


----------



## Jursa (Sep 14, 2017)

Blue lagoon turtle with shark mesh.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Pic courtesy of a Blog to Watch


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not my pic... to join the 051 that is hogging so much wrist time.









And this is officially in the air at last...









This one should ship very soon...


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Seiko Turtle Padi by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Squale 1521-026/A blau - Vintage Braun Leder..... direkt from Squale-shop to me in hopefully a few days. 
This exact combo, picture borrowed from the web









Ig


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Should have this tomorrow afternoon - my very first Oris, staghorn LE - very stooked!

pic borrowed from the net


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Seiko SKX by jppellet, on Flickr

Yes, we have bananas!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

CITIZEN 67-5776 from Dec. '70...44mm case! (seller's pic).


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

This one. Just purchased from another Canadian member!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

More of a just received. But it was in the air before that 









Been after this guy for quite awhile. Almost feels weird to finally have tracked it down.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

krpdm said:


> Seiko SKX by jppellet, on Flickr
> 
> Yes, we have bananas!


What exactly is that strap! Not off the shelf isofrane is it by any chance?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I have been looking for this one for a while, Helberg CH6 Special edition. Should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Prfcted (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## simonashfield68 (Sep 29, 2017)

heres mine purchased a coupl of weeks back.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Blumonday by jppellet, on Flickr

*How I love Blumonday*


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

Preordered Magrette Moana Pacific Pro Kara. It way up there in the air, thin air!


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Should arrive Thursday










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Another one of these.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

After a long voyage from Asia


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 12551877


Great pic of a great watch


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Nodus trieste burgundy bezel.
Very excited, Wes had been super great.

Pic is from timebum


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This one can't wait either









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great pic of a great watch


Thanks well I have you to blame for this purchase from following you on Instagram

when a serial flipper like yourself says its one watch that is done right and still in your collection I'm thinking that's one Watch I've got to try 
thanks jeep99dad


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

xherion said:


> Nodus trieste burgundy bezel.
> Very excited, Wes had been super great.
> 
> Pic is from timebum


Congrats. I love this watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Thanks well I have you to blame for this purchase from following you on Instagram
> 
> when a serial flipper like yourself says its one watch that is done right and still in your collection I'm thinking that's one Watch I've got to try
> thanks jeep99dad


 thanks for the follow. 
Good call. Now will the new Raven dethrone the Trekker?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> thanks for the follow.
> Good call. Now will the new Raven dethrone the Trekker?


We need to see the prototypes, but I believe it will.


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

a Tudor Blackbay Red! Cant wait


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> We need to see the prototypes, but I believe it will.


Is this the Venture we are talking about?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> We need to see the prototypes, but I believe it will.


It'll rock I have a feeling. But I have 0$ so will need to figure something out. May have to sacrifice Trekker for it

I just don't know on color. Orange may be my choice If like on the rendering


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Is this the Venture we are talking about?


I believe so. Though there is another model in the works as well (the Endeavour - 45mm).


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I do like the yellow accents on the trekker and the no date can't wait tbh


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It'll rock I have a feeling. But I have 0$ so will need to figure something out. May have to sacrifice Trekker for it
> 
> I just don't know on color. Orange may be my choice If like on the rendering


Me too. Gunning for the orange. That Pantone shade is superb. But can't commit without seeing a proto. I just asked him if any updates on that front.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I will also mention that he has just posted some awesome new 'Made in America' NATO straps. Raven branding, very high quality. Worth a look. I ordered his 22mm leather NATO recently and it is great.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

On it's way from ebay. 
Should arrive next week sometime.


----------



## rabeye (Jun 5, 2013)

Seiko Marinemaster 300 (SBDX017) currently somewhere between Japan and London at the moment but hopefully on my wrist soon! 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

GWN Q1000NV 2AJF
En route.


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

After many months of research and to-ing and fro-ing (and to-ing and fro-ing!) on whether to pull the trigger on a new piece from Japan, have just secured this mint example for a very good price and far too hard to resist, from a dealer in the UK. Very excited and can't wait for it to arrive!

Not sure whether to thank all of the members of WUS who have shared views and experiences on this watch or not, but safe to say you've all had a huge influence on depleting my bank balance!

EDIT: Just been advised it will arrive with me Friday :-D


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Seiko fieldmaster solar

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

kasemo said:


> Seiko fieldmaster solar
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Heres the pic, brain farted....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kasemo said:


> Heres the pic, brain farted....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


You need a Seiko SBDC053 as well. Just sayin', lol...


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

U enabler

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO H803-7001 Jun. '92...
The 6 or so others I've been able to reference on the web are all from June 1992 as well...so fairly scarce?
It's a 'proper' 42mm full-size case too, so very interested to see how it wears.
(Second photo to show that lovely blue dial a little better...)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> You need a Seiko SBDC053 as well. Just sayin', lol...
> 
> View attachment 12556589


Crazy good pic. I need one of those, sick.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Crazy good pic. I need one of those, sick.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It is incredibly nice. Can't recommend this Seiko highly enough. You would love it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> It is incredibly nice. Can't recommend this Seiko highly enough. You would love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Do you have a preference of the two blue or black? I'm leaning blue but I want the bracelet too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Do you have a preference of the two blue or black? I'm leaning blue but I want the bracelet too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I like them both a lot. The bracelet is outstanding. In a perfect world the blue with bracelet would be my ideal version.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

I have friends in Hastings and love Napier and Hawkes Bay.

I dived once off Waimarama many years ago and have spent many a relaxing day swimming in the surf and enjoying the beach.

Interested to know if you've ever dived locally and taken any of your watches for a dip?



HIPdeluxe said:


> SEIKO H803-7001 Jun. '92...
> The 6 or so others I've been able to reference on the web are all from June 1992 as well...so fairly scarce?
> It's a 'proper' 42mm full-size case too, so very interested to see how it wears.
> (Second photo to show that lovely blue dial a little better...)
> ...


----------



## SnapJag (Jul 30, 2017)

My Vostok Europe Lunokhod 2 Orange just arrived today; been looking long for this one, to round up the collection. For me it's a beauty and feels really good. Very solid. Straps are great, lugs are solid with big and steady lug strap barrels. K1 hardened crystal is clear and solid. Makes sense now it's not a sapphire crystal to withstand the extreme depths and heights. Quartz accuracy is nice to withstand extreme activity, whereas some automatics can't bear the burden of adventure trails. Size (49mm) is not as bad as I thought it might be.

The Utah west desert, high Unitas, hiking, biking four wheeling, camping and winter activities are going to be the testing grounds for this big bad boy. Very excited.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

LesDavidson said:


> I have friends in Hastings and love Napier and Hawkes Bay.
> 
> I dived once off Waimarama many years ago and have spent many a relaxing day swimming in the surf and enjoying the beach.
> 
> Interested to know if you've ever dived locally and taken any of your watches for a dip?


Hi Les,

We're up on the hill in Napier...nice little spot (literally) on the edge of (relative) civilisation! :-d
Waimarama is a lot of fun, great for longboards.
I'm a surfer, not a diver, so my motley collection doesn't really get used in the way they were intended...  
All the best.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Second time to the dance with this one.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sadly starting to feel like I've not had one in the air since the Wright Brothers.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Couple of micros arriving over the next 2-3 days....Dan Henry 1970 and Scurfa Bell Diver 1














Both pics stolen shamelessly from the web..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Sadly starting to feel like I've not had one in the air since the Wright Brothers.


Sounds like you need some enabling, David. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SZEN010 purple night monster










SRP581 Sea Monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Sounds like you need some enabling, David.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Plenty I'd like to have, but seems it's been the year of many unexpected car, truck, & AC repairs.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Pre-ordered










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Just ordered 2 watches today 10/14. Damasko DSub1 and the Titanium Christopher Ward DLC coated (variation #2).


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

My grey dialed Obris Morgan infinity left China today and should be with me on Monday, just one day before my birthday. Talk about a great timing!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

This.

Just out of the assembly line, now under testing!










Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

To be continued...


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Pulled the trigger this morning


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Foch said:


> View attachment 12587971


I so need this man. Can't find them anywhere...

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This Ecodrive has landed. Outstanding service from Duty Free Island and great value.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Inbound from Duarte at NEWW because I am a sucker for type II, beadblasted, SKX divers.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Tisell Sub Diver!

View attachment 12615935


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful. Really like the looks of that one


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Just ordered this morning a Tissot Seastar 1000 diver ...... can't wait to recieve it!

Borrowed picture....









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I’ve got a Squale 1545 Maxi changing planes in Hong Kong as I write this. If DHL is to be believed, it'll be on my wrist tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

After long thought I decided to pull the trigger on this one:










Even if I already have the SKX013...I hope I won't be disappointed.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Seiko SBBN007, Classic 300m Tuna


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

FINALLY this guy


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

love this strap


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to getting the Scurfa M.S.17 later in the month. It looks to be another winner from Scurfa.

Here is the Scurfa website artist rendering.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Stolen web pic.

This little beauty, the Edox Hydrosub Quartz.
I missed the Ashford clearance last year (of course) but manged to find a NIB for a decent price on the Bay.
I'm really looking forward to it's arrival as it ticks lots of boxes and there's a custom leather strap that I have in mind that should be awesome.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The King of the Sea.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

The kings of the seas : 
The precious X and Sub 114060










skobr


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Sinn 856UTC, Sikorsky loaded with mountains of gear, but wonderful views.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sinn U212 (plus a SDR bezel to go with it).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway in the "Magic City".









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, so it's not a diver. But at $119 I can live with it!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

View attachment 12652499


Bronze 42mm


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

For a little while I have felt like my collection is very close to complete but just missing . . . something. I decided it needed a pop of color so I have this on the way. I wonder what the next thing I will decide I need is


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Hopefully it'll be here by the weekend.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Nodus Trieste burgundy / bracelet that FedEx says they'll deliver tomorrow...










Oops, mine's a no-date...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doxa 300t-graph with sapphire bezel....

pic from the doxa website


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Borealis Batial, brown dial, no date,..I've been looking for one of these for a while now and thanks to Neil it's on it's way.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 150L07


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

YEMA Superman Lagoon


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Borealis Cascais, black dial/no date/cathedral hands. Should be arriving today, along w/ rubber straps.


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Ordered the NY0040-09EE from Amazon.de Only site that has it for a reasonable-ish price.
With the news that the NY0040 is discontinued, I didn't want to wait any longer for a better price to be available and then there not be any stock.
Still on the look out for a NY0040-09W Full Lume.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

ML and DB









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Squale 1545 Militaire. Haven't chosen a strap yet, but I have a couple of ideas.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, not in the air yet, but pre-ordered, so hopefully soon. I know, it's a DSSD homage/tribute/copy,knock-off, but I've always wanted to try out a Davosa Ternos, and since I already have the Ancon and Armida versions, might as well see which one I prefer, right? LOL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wanted this one for awhile now. Should be in the air soon. Pics courtesy ABW.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Wanted this one for awhile now. Should be in the air soon. Pics courtesy ABW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning watch. Care to share where you bought it from?! The tritium spot in your collection will definitely be filled for a while!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Stunning watch. Care to share where you bought it from?! The tritium spot in your collection will definitely be filled for a while!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Thanks Seb! Please check your email. Yes, nice way to populate the tritium slot indeed.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now I've gone and done it. Got the last one at $829 from my favorite Global Rakuten seller.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42mm blue dial. Will be nice counterpoint to my Aquis Date and Titan Ti Chrono...


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I've got a Ventus Mori Diver in Gunmetal Stainless taking off today. I'm pretty darn exited for this one. Pardon the crap picture. I'll take some good ones once she lands.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

ETA version of this, funny thing is I could have picked up the in house version used for the same price but it seems the eta is going up slightly in Value, I prefer the dial ( tudor rose and smiley face text ) and thinner case.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My blue Puck is coming back!!1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Its in









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Waiting for a Doxa 750T and a 1200T...both should be here before Christmas


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Doxa 1200T DWLE is coming. 
H2O Mokume Gane is coming after some rework 
Steinhart Marine Officer Blue is coming back to me (need to get the funds sorted soon ) 
Steinhart Marine Timer is coming 

Finally these watches should make it here before Christmas Insha Allah. 

Long overdue pieces that’s taken ages to complete ..


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Literally in the air..















(Photo credit: lug2lug.eu)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on my first Certina, a brand I first heard of 20 years ago :


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Dry now but will be going to depth soon ...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Just won this on a local auction site...









The case was used by various companies back in the day (automatic & quartz)...Candino, Beuchat, Luxor & Comsubin amongst others.
But the one that interests me the most is this (supposedly?) 'prototype' Sinn...















I'm confident I can tidy up the bezel (a little!), the ETA/ESA 963.124 movement is currently not running, but I have a replacement in my parts stash.

Anyone know any more on the Sinn???


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DuDro said:


> Dry now but will be going to depth soon ...


Killer dial... That Baume is "the bomb"! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor 79280P


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess it was just a matter of time, so took advantage of the cheapest price I've ever seen on this one. Ordered last night and already got DHL tracking this morning.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Had to pull the trigger on this one... Phenomenal no-date, green dial.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Jumped into Doxa with both feet.

Tracking says It'll be on my wrist tomorrow afternoon.

Next up... orange dial Professional model.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm thinking I'm going to get a series 2 Seaforth. The only problem will be which one to get?

Have on my radar:
Seaforth pastel blue with duel time steel bezel
Same with Yellow
Same in Grey
Or...
Grey or Pastel Blue GMT

So damned hard to choose. Thoughts from you guys may help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tisell Sub, purchased new from another WUS member!(not my pic, taken from the internet, but the watch is the same)

Coming from Singapore(without a tracking number, so I have no idea where it's at).... I'm like a kid in a candy store, waiting for it to arrive. I hope that it lives up to all of the hype!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Ahh that Tisel Sub is always on my list. Always. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Blumo first gen 
Bulova Snorkle II 



Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival... and like I stated, I do hope that it lives up to the hype; the last overly hyped watch that I bought, the Glycine Combat Sub, did not live up to the hype, at least for me. It felt very cheaply made and I immediately flipped it.



asrar.merchant said:


> Ahh that Tisel Sub is always on my list. Always.
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

drttown said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival... and like I stated, I do hope that it lives up to the hype; the last overly hyped watch that I bought, the Glycine Combat Sub, did not live up to the hype, at least for me. It felt very cheaply made and I immediately flipped it.


Had the exact same experience with the Glycine Combat Sub. Wasn't impressed at all even after giving it time.

I hope the Tisell can really work for you. God Forbid if not you know exactly who to contact mate. I would welcome your message anytime.

Looking forward to seeing it in your wrist.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sinn U1 ahhhhhh

Steinhart Marine Officer Blue thanks to my brother and close pal Bill for giving me the opportunity to acquire it again 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

....that’s quite a few watches at once!


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner (Jan 7, 2018)

Nth Amphion Modern... can't wait. I've loved the heck out of my Seiko SKX007 (and will continue to do so), but I'm really looking forward to the microbrand upgrade.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I am a lucky man to have a Seiko SBDB009 Spring Drive, coming soon. Maybe tomorrow? Vance.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Aaaand I've got this guy coming, busy week 







Ennebi Fondale


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO 7548-700A from December 1981...obviously a 'sock drawer queen'! :-d


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Monta OK(pic courtesy of ablogtowatch)


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in for one of these when the next batch hits Stateside in the next couple weeks:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm in for one of these when the next batch hits Stateside in the next couple weeks:


I'm with you on this one. Can you direct me to where they will be sold or how I can follow the release? Many thanks


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I just got the Seiko PADI Turtle in the mail today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Sea Monster arrived.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Just ordered today - PHOIBOS GREAT WHITE PY007C


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Just got my NTH Barracuda. What a beaut!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arriving tomorrow with both bracelet and rubber.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

3 pieces in the air as I type..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got my MPD2
]







i know, not a diver, but the Citizen Nighthawk Havana







And the blue Helm Khuraburi


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

An entire week & no one has anything in the air,WOW!
The final piece in my 8 watch collection shipped today...


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a SEIKO SKX009k2 in the air right now. It will be literal once it gets going because it’s flying overseas. More than likely it’s sitting in the post office since it was just received by the shipping company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm pretty excited about this one ... Squale 30 Atmos Tropic GMT automatic.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Superocean Is Heritage by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a Ginault blue bezel gold sand lume and a black on black Davosa Ternos in the air, arriving on Wednesday!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Be here Friday!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Could not resist! Be here Wednesday


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Could not resist! Be here Wednesday


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Was in the air. Just landed in Saturday's mail.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Arriving Monday!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing this in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

So I have one of the original Bali Ha'i Project one watches from 2008 I think. I had noticed that Chris stopped doing these watch projects around 2014? Anyway, e-mailed him today to see if he was still selling anything, and YES! He has a few Project C models left over! Grabbed it immediately. Bali Ha'i either has strong opponents or big fans. Lots of people do not care for the cartoonish font of their logo and some of the colors of the handsets he used over the years. I really like them. They kind of poke fun imo, of the whole "Micro watch business".

Photo obviously taken from DEMO's for sale thread........hope he doesn't mind. 200 meter chrono and GMT! 3 watches in one package! Rhonda Quartz obviously, but pretty damn cool, and I am pretty damn excited.


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

I have ordered this one for a good friend of mine who loves water and swimming and has a Rolex Datejust that always sits on the towel 
To make it more personal I'll add a Nato Strap to it.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Squale blu puro limited edition arrive this Wednesday. I'm so excited!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Apparently Joma somehow found some NOS of this one. Hard to believe at $229. Shipping in 2-3 weeks and sold out in a flash. 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

good lord that OM for $230~ish =\ gives me the feels of sad having missed that..

luckily this one arrived today ... giving the feels of happy









realistically probably only need 1 orange diver and this has to be more rare than the OM at this point.. and it is awesome


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

SRP777 on it's way to me, with a strap code jubilee and marine master clasp.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one too. My first VC. Not a diver. 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

atarione said:


> good lord that OM for $230~ish =\ gives me the feels of sad having missed that..
> 
> luckily this one arrived today ... giving the feels of happy
> 
> ...


So awesome! Aqualand 3745 right?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> So awesome! Aqualand 3745 right?


yeah... I'm pretty in love with this watch right now.. this one is in really nice shape for being as old as it is.. who ever has owned it before me didn't bang it around much.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This super modded seiko


----------



## bzapr24 (Mar 21, 2018)

they used to be in my collection but now in the air. Sold them because they spend too little time on my wrist they were too big for my asian wrist. So went for 40-41 diver instead.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow a beauty!


HIPdeluxe said:


> SEIKO 7548-700A from December 1981...obviously a 'sock drawer queen'! :-d
> 
> View attachment 12812301


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ordered but don't think it has shipped yet



This one recently arrived


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

These two ship in a few days.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Zelos Mako Anthracite bronze...not in the air but hopefully in the truck for delivery today


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Woke to my DHL Tracking # so it shipped last night which was this mourning only on the other side of the globe!
PS:It's on PVD mesh...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy, with 5 bezels total


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

dbl post, sorry


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

This will do nicely...









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sadly, we are both above water today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these. I hadn't planned to then I read that Casio might be giving it the push (or already had) so I decided not to wait.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

No longer in air, arrived today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Landed early this morning... In "watch heaven" right now! Soarway LSD.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ordered today - my personal grail of all Seiko Tuna, and last purchase for 2018.

Seiko emperor SBDX014.....









Pic stolen shamelessly from the internet....


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Coming in over downtown San Diego . . .


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll get my hands on this puppy by the end of the week :


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Slowly creeping across the country,due Friday...Going straight onto the Blue Helm Canvas currently on the Laco...


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cave dweller if Keith gets it sorted out and just preordered Megalodon Oceanic time special edition looking like both next month at this point 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

ordered June, delivery starts end of September


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

I am waiting this to arrive:Seiko SRPA81









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Slowly creeping across the country,due Friday...Going straight onto the Blue Helm Canvas currently on the Laco...


E8, didn't you get this watch when DB first offered them and started a best deal type thread? Is this a second or replacement? Terrific watch although a touch big.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Another doxa-“silver lung”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

torquemada said:


> ordered June, delivery starts end of September
> 
> View attachment 13395861


Looks nice. Any more info, please?

Al


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello Diver Watch Fans,
A true "grail" for me, Vintage Seiko Golden Tuna! Wanted this exact model for 20+ years. Have had a number of Tuna's, but this has been the one that I could never seem to get on my wrist. Should be here by the end of this week. Pic is not mine! Vance.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

Al30909 said:


> Looks nice. Any more info, please?
> 
> Al


Maen Hudson, I ordered the one with black dial, white rehaut, no date, sapphire caseback, 42 mm, and it looks like that this version isn´t available anymore.

https://www.maenwatches.com/pages/hudson-automatic-collection


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This 9500m bad boy. Love me some over engineered depth rating!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This 9500m bad boy. Love me some over engineered depth rating! 

View attachment 13415409


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I've just always had this feeling that a dive watch collection needs a Doxa, so incoming!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue lagoon turtle....

I have gone from none to soon to be 4 in as many months : Gilt, PADI, sto and this one


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Xdous


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

vmgotit said:


> Hello Diver Watch Fans,
> A true "grail" for me, Vintage Seiko Golden Tuna! Wanted this exact model for 20+ years. Have had a number of Tuna's, but this has been the one that I could never seem to get on my wrist. Should be here by the end of this week. Pic is not mine! Vance.
> View attachment 13407397


If ever there was an option button for ONE MILLION LIKES, this would get it........have been thinking about a SBBN040, but the original (with sewa by the date) is just sooooooooooo nice!

Congrats....very jealous!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2750 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Been a busy week


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ebay coupon means this is coming brand new shipped for $252! Found a deal at $292 from a store a few days ago but this coupon pushed me over the edge:

First Tuna and will join the SKX781 and SKX009 for my Seiko diver tag team 

SNE498


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

My AD 300/51 and GP Sea Hawk Pro are both in for service so I picked up this in the meantime. Hopefully it comes soon...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just arrived

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000M.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

On order and currently in production: The WUS F71 Vintage Dive Project Watch, in Sunburst Brown.









The dual color lume seems to bother some folks but I view it as a differentiating factor among the three









If you'd like to learn more, follow this link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f899/14-f71-vintage-dive-watch-deposit-payment-4612309.html


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm wearing the modern-classic SKX007 (in this case, a K version), on a lovely 5-ring NATO. I'm not a diver, but I've surfed/windsurfed, sailed, swum, and taught swim lessons lessons in this watch. Oh, and outside of the water, chopped wood, mountain biked, and even dropped it, and it's still running around 5-6spd slow. Truly a great every-day watch, either on the NATO, or the bracelet I've got.


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm wearing the modern-classic SKX007 (in this case, a K version), on a lovely 5-ring NATO. I'm not a diver, but I've surfed/windsurfed, sailed, swum, and taught swim lessons lessons in this watch. Oh, and outside of the water, chopped wood, mountain biked, and even dropped it, and it's still running around 5-6spd slow. Truly a great every-day watch, either on the NATO, or the bracelet I've got.
View attachment 13475265


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived today.


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Arrived yesterday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Both of these arrived today! Zelos Mako ocean teal and green.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landed this morning.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

This one is on it's way,(borrowed pic)...color me excited!!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

That looks really nice, but you got the color wrong.


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Should be waiting for me when I get back home on Tuesday :- )

(photos courtesy of Tisell)


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived last Thursday.


----------



## karmadrome (Sep 10, 2017)

Pre-ordered my NTH Näcken Modern Blue in early June. Expected shipping time is late October. Never been waiting so long for a watch.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

And it's now landed :- )

Very positive first impression.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I am considering an Eberhard Scafograf. I hope to see it at Watch Time show in NYC in a couple weeks before I pull the trigger. I can't find any US dealers to go see it at?

Should be fun at the show to see so many brands being represented there.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchingandwaiting said:


> And it's now landed :- )
> 
> Very positive first impression.
> 
> ...


Congrats! The sunburst looks really sharp. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just landed today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

It occurred to me today that in all of the years that I have been buying/selling watches that I have never owned a Seiko (at least that I can remember). It seems crazy. I have been close many many times to getting a Sumo or Marinemaster, but never did.

Well today I was making some plans for a dive trip next month and decided to change that. I ordered a PADI Samurai which should be here next week.










Looking forward to breaking it in off the coast of Mexico next month.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess I'm a WIS because I basically bought the same watch I already had (darker case color, different lume color, different strap/bracelet). Whatever, the LT 400 has it's been a favorite of mine ever since it came out and it's a steal in my book when you can get one for half retail.

I had the Lum-Tec Abyss 400M-1:









And I snagged the 400M-4 last night:









It's 42mm but to me it wears closer to a 40-41 which I prefer. They only made 100 of each. Bead lasted titanium carbide pvd case. Sapphire with double side AR. 400M. Miyota 9015. Great lume. Free lifetime tuning adjustments. Lots of extra strap choices available on their site and great customer service. YES!

P.S. I don't even know if folks consider this a diver as there's no bezel, although it has the water resistance. To me it's just a unique, great watch however you want to classify it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Perfection landed this afternoon.

NTH Nazario Sauro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Sealed the deal last night.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Same, Seiko Samurai with a Strapcode Polished Hexad Oyster bracelet.

Definitely one of my most "luxurious" looking divers, now that it has the new bracelet!

(I use the term, luxurious, lightly since it's considered an affordable)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Recently pulled the trigger on this. I said on another thread how I was going to resist it - yeah, like that was ever going to happen.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

sticky said:


> Recently pulled the trigger on this. I said on another thread how I was going to resist it - yeah, like that was ever going to happen.
> 
> View attachment 13593041


Those colors really pop and give it the life the Samurai needed! Good choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

sticky said:


> Recently pulled the trigger on this. I said on another thread how I was going to resist it - yeah, like that was ever going to happen.
> 
> View attachment 13593041


Those are really nice. I have been resisting, but not sure I can.


----------



## karmadrome (Sep 10, 2017)

Aand the NTH Näcken finally landed after 5 months. So worth the wait.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Arriving from Gnomon on Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Also arriving on Monday from Halios.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

A Zelos DMT from a WUS seller, hopefully waiting for me upon return home later this week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13618649


Did you get shipping information?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Most likely gonna get this one when back from hols...









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Not my pic, just from Google:










Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver with Batman bezel and dark blue dial!

Super excited for this, I had recently traded a Deep Blue NATO diver away that I was less than impressed with, hopefully this one is a bit more intriguing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Just ordered a Eberhard Scafograf. Saw them at the WatchTime show in NYC a couple weeks ago and really was impressed. I had to see it in person to make the final decision and lucky for me they were at the show. Hardly any US AD's so got it online from an AD in the EU at a much better price.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

I saw this one overseas, I'm quite smitten by it


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

I saw this one overseas, I'm quite smitten by it


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Eberhard has landed. On the wrist now.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Started moving today,due Friday..Going right on Mesh I think......
GO ARMY,BEAT NAVY!!!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

One of these is on its way from the land of chocolate and coo coo clocks.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

This. Pulled the trigger last week.

Pic from internet.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

MM22 said:


> This. Pulled the trigger last week.
> 
> Pic from internet.
> View attachment 13658341


DUDE!!!
Mine arrived today & OMG it is UNREAL...You are gonna LOVE it(UNLESS your a lume freak),NOTHING like it anywhere else!
Zodiac rocks!!!


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

MM22 said:


> This. Pulled the trigger last week.
> 
> Pic from internet.
> View attachment 13658341


Best looking Zodiac ever 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> DUDE!!!
> Mine arrived today & OMG it is UNREAL...You are gonna LOVE it(UNLESS your a lume freak),NOTHING like it anywhere else!
> Zodiac rocks!!!


You are absolutely right!

Mine says hi.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Tracking says arrival tomorrow


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Under construction at this point, not in the air yet, but I took a calculated gamble on the Kickstarter a few weeks back for the Horloscaphe NC001:


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

This one, but it won't be available until Spring 2019. I pre-ordered it and now....I wait.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Dang. Double Post. Sorry gents.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks to 15% off Ebay coupon today, I now have one of these inbound, the COSC-certified version of the Swatch Irony Scuba 200 quartz chronograph (photo from Squiggly, who have them in stock, though I bought elsewhere):


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

This one should be arriving sometime in January.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This stunner. May 2019.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Seems I forgot to post about this Mako II, bought with an Ebay coupon a week or so back for a price I couldn't refuse. Arrived yesterday or the day before, but I didn't collect it from the mail room to unbox until tonight. This allows me to cannibalize my black Mako I for its movement to revive my ailing blue Mako I. Already loving the hacking and handwinding and the day-set integrated into the main crown, and can already tell I will love the bezel, less for the extra 60 clicks over the older model but for the lower resistance to turning.

I had thought from photos that perhaps the 2nd generation had lost some character in its dispensing with the day-set-crown which lent the Mako I some offbeat charm. In person, I can't say it suffers for the change. I'm also not sure what so irritates some reviewers about the reduced length of the crown. Perhaps my fingers are simply more dexterous than I know, but it's not caused me any problem yet.


----------



## sprosinac (Aug 30, 2011)

Cuervo y Sobrinos ..










Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

And this to go with my Lazurite Blue/SS one.


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Purchased an H2O 8000m / top quality, keeping perfect time, Ready for its 1st Dive Trip


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

wrong thread...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just ordered one of these. Now the long wait til March. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Landing today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Now looking in to strap/bracelet options.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> View attachment 13727665
> 
> 
> Now looking in to strap/bracelet options.


I know it's kind of pricey, but if you can get the OEM bracelet it's worth every penny. I have the same model as the one you bought and it ROCKS on the OEM bracelet. It wasn't available on the blue models, so I ordered one for myself. The ratcheting clasp is really nice and the end links are a prefect match.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Metallman said:


> I know it's kind of pricey, but if you can get the OEM bracelet it's worth every penny. I have the same model as the one you bought and it ROCKS on the OEM bracelet. It wasn't available on the blue models, so I ordered one for myself. The ratcheting clasp is really nice and the end links are a prefect match.


Would you happen to have a link or a part number?


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I sure would! Try this link...

https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez - I forgot this post was here! Ordered last week - March/April 2019, for a late 63rd birthday present:


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm giving the Shark Diver a second chance.

I had the 38 before and found it to be just a tad too small. And didn't quite like the rather dark titanium color.

Now will try the 40 in blue, and this 10th anniversary LE dial is a nice detail and seems tastefully done. We'll see...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Date model.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

PO 43.5 from Topper's.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Should have added this here, but to distracted....

Previously loved PO45 8500.....needed a polish and the bezel cleaned, but now as good as new!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRPC23 gray anthracite dial arriving Friday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Due Monday (stock photo).


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopefully Saturday or Monday!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Horloscaphe NC001






https://www.horloscaphe-watches-paris.com


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Shipped today,due Friday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NTH vintage black gilt Barracuda

View attachment 14035923


These gilt NTH are really nice watches, especially at a discount. The new one will prolly look a lot like this gilt Carolina with different hands and a date:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> NTH vintage black gilt Barracuda
> 
> View attachment 14035923
> 
> ...


Yank have you passed 1000 watches yet?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yank have you passed 1000 watches yet?


That's a good poll question, I would say over.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

Desk diving at work with my Seiko SRPC Save the Ocean (STO) Samurai


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Getting ready for summer...



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ So run it by me again please.... you sold all your dive watches, and now you are buying them all over again? :-s :-d :-d


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ So run it by me again please.... you sold all your dive watches, and now you are buying them all over again? :-s :-d :-d


Yeah I was tired of the old collection. Not of dive watches. Trying a new direction this time....

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

thejollywatcher said:


> Yeah I was tired of the old collection. Not of dive watches. Trying a new direction this time....
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Aha! Thank you. I do try to keep up ;-) You are off to a marvelous start. Love both of those! :-!

Cheers!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Am waitin a merkur 62 mas, wich should come by the end of the month.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I’ve got the new Scurfa PVD RD diver one with gilt handset coming in this week.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ordered last night, arriving tomorrow.


----------



## mitc5502 (Mar 7, 2019)

Arriving Thursday. Zelos Great White Bronze. Which means I have to get rid of my other bronze diver that I was kinda disappointed with...


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Should be here tomorrow


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Time to explore new options...


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

My holy grail... I've had this one a decade ago and REALLY want it again.
Reminds me of a great era of my life and it will be nice to commemorate and hold the memories with it once again
Megalodon!
Anyone...? Anyone...?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Seventhframe said:


> My holy grail... I've had this one a decade ago and REALLY want it again.
> Reminds me of a great era of my life and it will be nice to commemorate and hold the memories with it once again
> Megalodon!
> Anyone...? Anyone...? ?
> ...


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264283825727


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

It arrived today...Not a bad watch..


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Rojote said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264283825727


Cheers for that. Really looking for the specific configuration in the pic I shared


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Shipped today,due Monday.Borealis Sea Storm V1,Type C,No Date,Old Radium.One of the BIGGEST regrets in years of buying,trying & flipping.My Type A,No Date,Old Radium has never forgiven me!


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Stole this photo from flowstate247... cannot wait for my SBDC059 to arrive with its yummy green dial. Should be here Monday!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

A blast from the past!.... NOS SEA3 by RGM pick stolen from the seller.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

This one made it to my door a few days ago.... I guess I'm a late arrival to the SKX party!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I picked up the blue dial on bracelet in January; great watch.



Adding the Sedna on black rubber strap from Topper's.




(photo from a review of the watch by Robert-Jan Broer)


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Seiko SBDC061


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Shark sighting!*


----------



## Chris1958 (Jun 16, 2019)

I've got a Baltic Aquascaphe on the way, and can't wait.
https://baltic-watches.com/en/aquascaphes/aquascaphe

I've also got one of these MAS Irukandji on order, and really can't wait to check it out in the flesh:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maswatches/the-irukandji-dive-watch


----------



## Chris1958 (Jun 16, 2019)

I've got a Baltic Aquascaphe on the way, and can't wait.
https://baltic-watches.com/en/aquascaphes/aquascaphe

I've also got one of these MAS Irukandji on order, and really can't wait to check it out in the flesh:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maswatches/the-irukandji-dive-watch


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Got a true Pogue in the air 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Just arrived this afternoon...


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Orient Triton


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived Friday; plan to swap out the bracelet for an, as yet, undetermined strap.


Purchased from Gnomon; Anders was quite helpful in securing a watch without alignment issues.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Two due in tomorrow.


UPS - Orange Samurai


DHL - Scurfa M.S.19 Diver One



(busy week)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Just placed an order for a Marathon TSAR several minutes ago! ;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HuhWhut (Jul 5, 2019)

Anxiously waiting for a Seiko SBDC063. Really love the blue bezel with the black dial b-)b-)b-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Winging in as I type...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Citizen NY0097-87A


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Little Swiss elves are supposed to be working on this for me as we speak.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Marathon TSAR NGM version. Went with the high torque quartz movement.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14811595
> 
> 
> Citizen NY0097-87A


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Yema bronze bordeaux










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Technically not in the air, since it was transported via ground. This arrived today. Citizen BN0150-09L.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Karlskrona Hemlig; specifically this variant:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!Totally stoked,shipped today,due Thursday.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I am on a roll.2 weeks ago I landed my perfect Green diver,now my end game tool diver is winging it's way here..The quest for a strap worthy begins...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I am on a roll.2 weeks ago I landed my perfect Green diver,now my end game tool diver is winging it's way here..The quest for a strap worthy begins...


I've seen a pic on Google of someone wearing that one on reverse on a shogun, 
no idea about how comfortable it'll be but, if you don't mind the letters on the underside, give it a try, 
looked good to me, 
very much like a more conservative vent


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just picked up this SNJ025 Arnie on sale. I've been wanting to try it and the price was right.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Citizen NY0040-41e in the air or on a truck at the moment.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Citizen NY0099-81x about to dispatch on Monday. This one will have to be in the air as it's hopping continents.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pre-ordered this little chap from the US.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Got a great deal on a new one and couldn't pass it up. Grand Seiko Hi-Beat Diver


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Seiko "Save the Ocean" Turtle


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hoo Ya!Just got a text the strap for my DSub is in the U.S.& due Friday.Never been so excited just to get a strap..& a pic as a reminder what it's going on...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Shipped today,due Thursday evening...REALLY been wanting this one since I saw the 1955 Seawolf...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My small,vintage inspired automatic diver collection is almost complete.These pieces are in the air as I type...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Brimstone said:


> Seiko "Save the Ocean" Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Damasko Sub2









...or Zenith S58....but harder to find and more $$$









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ocean7 LM8 Deep Diver Chronometer COSC 2000M


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Oris Aquis Big Day Date on the way. Love my Clipperton but it's a bit small for my big flat 8" wrists, this should be just right!


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a deposit on this, but then COVID hit and the market took a nose dive 

The plan is to still buy it, its just on hold for now.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Bought here on the sales forum; due in tomorrow - thanks, Ryan.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

no idea when it'll show up, as corona delays are imminent from HK, but i will at some point have a Tiger Concept snowflake sub coming in!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> no idea when it'll show up, as corona delays are imminent from HK, but i will at some point have a Tiger Concept snowflake sub coming in!


 I just received a bracelet from HK via Fed Ex,took 3 days...Only Parcel might be hung up in customs..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i think i'll be in good shape. it's now left HK. it could still hang up for god knows how long in LA customs, but i actually have pretty good luck with customs on our end, so i don't anticipate much delay from here on. barely a delay, F U virus! =)

edit: update 4/20, last scan was Saturday 5am, showed up to LA at least. this is the weird time where it could do nothing for a week.

edit: arrived yesterday! took exactly 1 week, wow.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Recent events left a glaring hole in my core collection,absolutely NOTHING that truly flies under the radar,something I could wear anywhere & never draw a second glance so I pulled the trigger last night on one of the few remaining Citizen BN0191-80L's(shipped today,due Friday)...Sooo much watch for 2 Benjies & as boring as dirt,just what I needed hahahahah....


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

After a few months of waiting, I've got a Seiko SLA035 enroute to me.

Photo from WornAndWound... next photo will be with the real deal on my wrist!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This funky colorful guy BNIB.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Delivery of this KS project has been pushed back from May to September :-(


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Obviously not my photo. Photo from Squale. I will post once I get the real deal. Squale blasted 1521 50 Atmos Militaire.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a similar 1521 black opaco with date and it is hands down my most comfortable watch I have at the moment.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Papichulo said:


> Obviously not my photo. Photo from Squale. I will post once I get the real deal. Squale blasted 1521 50 Atmos Militaire.
> View attachment 15066423


Please tell us you didn't buy from page and Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Please tell us you didn't buy from page and Cooper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I purchased from a shop in Sweden.

I was scratching my head when you asked me this question and then a few minutes I saw the post. I noticed a few WIS's purchased through them and never received their watches. I hate seeing businesses like this going through bankruptcy.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Should be here tomorrow!!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Just ordered. 
Perfect size. Cool color for a summer watch. Steel bezel. No date. 
I didn't have a chance.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> After a few months of waiting, I've got a Seiko SLA035 enroute to me.
> 
> Photo from WornAndWound... next photo will be with the real deal on my wrist!


One week later and I'm still waiting on this one. The USPS has been excruciatingly slow here in Metro Detroit over the past few weeks because of the COVID-19 situation.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

i take issue with "in the air" when it seems the watch i ordered over three weeks ago is in transit by container ship, or rowboat, but given the times we're in, understandable. stock photos:


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Recent events left a glaring hole in my core collection,absolutely NOTHING that truly flies under the radar,something I could wear anywhere & never draw a second glance so I pulled the trigger last night on one of the few remaining Citizen BN0191-80L's(shipped today,due Friday)...Sooo much watch for 2 Benjies & as boring as dirt,just what I needed hahahahah....


why apologize? great watch. i wear a similar one with a titanium case & bracelet, ref. BN0200-56E, one of my favorites.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm just in the 'trigger pulled, pre-shipment stage', but i'll have the black waffle King Turtle SRPE03 on it's way this week.

pretty rare for me to have two purchases so close, but River's Edge had an insane deal right now, i had to jump on it.

first Seiko diver in about 3 years now (since my last two turtles actually, 775 in 2016 and 773 in 2017)... not going to lie i am still wondering how the alignment will be haha.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Jenny Caribbean 300


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

SKX011J should show up Friday.


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Pre-Ordered the Sinn U50 last weekend, now i have to try and be patient until June for its arrival.

Photo taken from Sinn Website


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> i'm just in the 'trigger pulled, pre-shipment stage', but i'll have the black waffle King Turtle SRPE03 on it's way this week.
> 
> pretty rare for me to have two purchases so close, but River's Edge had an insane deal right now, i had to jump on it.
> 
> first Seiko diver in about 3 years now (since my last two turtles actually, 775 in 2016 and 773 in 2017)... not going to lie i am still wondering how the alignment will be haha.


the thrilling conclusion:


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Backed the KS campaign...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Courtesy of NorCalCruzin. Arriving Monday:


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Just arrived a few days ago









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

The new Lum Tec 350M.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Just arrived:

Sorry for the hair on that one snap. Even with it there, its still a better picture than all the ones I didn't select.

Edit: Pictures might help:

Second edit: I'll be damned if I can figure out how to arrange these in the correct orientation. I've deleted, rotated and resaved, but each time they come out turned.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

jpaciolla said:


> Pre-Ordered the Sinn U50 last weekend, now i have to try and be patient until June for its arrival.
> 
> Photo taken from Sinn Website
> 
> View attachment 15099547


Shake and bake.
I'm hovering over the order button daily for the SDR.
I'm literally waiting for an actual hands on or video review.


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Ordered weeks ago, it's been in DHL purgatory since...but I just got the word that expected delivery is Friday!

(photo from Helm website)


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Put down a deposit in February.
Shipped from AD in Maryland on April 22nd.
Finally arrived in Detroit and on my wrist yesterday.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

It's here! Jenny Caribbean 300 #048/500


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Just landed








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

gasspasser said:


> Just landed
> View attachment 15125855
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Tommy! That's a really cool shot!! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Worked out a package deal this morning for these two:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Worked out a package deal this morning for these two:
> 
> View attachment 15128709
> 
> View attachment 15128711


As my Dad used to say when he hoisted his second shot: "Ya' can't fly on one wing!"


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15125795
> View attachment 15125797
> View attachment 15125799
> View attachment 15125803
> ...


Congrats. I'm tempted because that's my wife's name 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Ordered last week, but advised Covid from HK is about 3-5 weeks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

atlbbqguy said:


> Congrats. I'm tempted because that's my wife's name
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here!! I'm sure there are lots of us lol...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Slammed my pre order for this the other day. Now it's just a case of waiting for July to roll around.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I have some gift cards and PayPal money and I thought I wanted a San Martin pilot, auto. Then more recently, I started looking at Deep Blue Diver 1000 watches. Great bang for the buck and came close so many times to pulling the trigger. Then I sold a few watches and my budget jumped up and I started looking at Maratac SR-35 divers, but it was a bit out of reach with the way my gift cards and PP shake out. I didn't want to pay from the main bank account.

I started looking at used Seikos and the San Martin/Sharkey/Heimdallr/Steeldive 62MAS homages, which I really, really liked. I came close to getting the SM sterile gray version, but it was still out of reach with my budget of $210. In the meantime, I put 3 watches in the FS forum, but so far, no bites on those.

Then I started looking at Scurfas, and really liking the Diver One looks and features. The one thing I didn't want was quartz and I would like a ceramic bezel (I don't have one of those yet).

And then I saw a D1 on eBay. Within my budget and in a color combo I liked (PVD Black, orange hands). I couldn't get that watch out of my head. I asked the seller a question and he responded super quickly. He has only 2 feedback, but everyone's gotta start somewhere, right? I slept on it, watched/read some more reviews and then I made an offer below his ask as I didn't account for tax (thanks Wa State!). He was kind enough to accept my offer, so I should have this beauty in my hands within the next few days. Can't wait!

PS: not my picture, but the seller's. I'll post my own when it arrives!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

All of these are inbound and should be here by weeks end.

SRPD25 and the SRPD27 from eBay









and a SBBN031 from Gnomon

WOW! I hope the Tuna will not wear that big on the wrist. lol


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My 6.5" wrist is going to be in 38mm heaven!! 



















































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

You guys shop like I do. Find something you like and buy them all. b-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> You guys shop like I do. Find something you like and buy them all. b-)


I'm not usually like this. O.k., yes, I used to be like this with Casio G-Shock squares but not any more.















And G-7900 models


----------



## DAZ666 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ocean7 LM-8 Chronometer 2000M just arrived to Australia from USA.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My 38mm Islander haul landed today. Put them all on Erika's straps.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

YaY! My heavily modded Beluga Ascent is done! [email protected] will be shipping it back tomorrow - mods include full relume in Jay's very white C-3 lume, aftermarket sword hands (MUCH better than the factory hands IMHO), and the cherry on the sundae - a double domed clear AR sapphire crystal to replace the stock flat sapphire crystal. Passed the pressure test too - ready to dive with! Love-love that aperture dial!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

New Phoibos and new Martenero. Can't wait!!









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ball Marine GMT

Should be arriving in June









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Phoibos PX002C. According to to AusPost it's at the distribution centre about 7Km away......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Trying Gerlach for the first time. I like the barrel case and the bumblebee color scheme. Got the bracelet along with it.


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Finally arrived this afternoon!


----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

This Komodo from the recent mid-May Helm release fiasco should arrive Thursday per DHL, hopefully along with the 2 extra bezel options, the rubber strap, and an extra SS bracelet!








P.S. 7:00AM this morning DHL tracking reported it had left Cincinnati and would arrive by 8:00PM Thursday. Four and a half hours later, the DHL truck pulls into my driveway in SE Michigan! An early surprise. After watching the Helm website tutorial video on changing out bezels, I agonized about which one of the two replacement bezels to go with, and whether I could actually do it without messing up my less than a day old watch. Easy peasy! First try, popped off, went with this one, and although I now also have two Helm SS bracelets and a Helm rubber strap, I went with this Ollrear black silicone with white contrast stitching (and deployant clasp) off Amazon which I think works well with the white dial and general color scheme.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

And it's here, Phoibos PX002C and I could not be happier. It exceeds expectations. For $130 it is about as good as it gets.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Rocking Citizens


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Not in the air yet, but I ordered today.


----------



## joeax61 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just arrived today, DB with the "Smurf" dial!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

HELM Komodo Orange will be here at any time now... much much MUCH sooner than anticipated. it was supposed to be shipped by May 30, so i wasn't even expecting it in May....

Edit: hmm, nevermind, not today i don't think. it said "with delivery courier", 10:45a in Santa Ana, after releasing from LA Gateway. it said 'today by end of the day,' all that. and had said that since.

but just now it refreshed, and it says it's back in LA Gateway, "awaiting next scheduled movement". and rescheduled to Friday at end of the day again? hmm. ok. had it ready to go, and for some reason drove it back 20 miles north west to LA? Uh, sure. _i guess you guys know what's best?_ ???

i mean yea, i did wake up today already expecting it more tomorrow/Friday anyway... but what flaw in their system allows for an 'our for delivery' scan, followed up with a _psych!_ gag, where it returns to base instead? the hell?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a Seiko problem. A real problem.

In the last couple of weeks I have ordered and received a SRPD25, SRPD27, and a SBBN031.





















And just now, for some unknown reason, I just ordered a Seiko Sumo "Blumo" SBDC033. I do not like the updated version nor do I care for the rise in price even with the upgrades. I guess I'll give it a go with the 6R15. I tried to avoid the 6R15 for as long as I could but the call of the Sumo was too great. I have enough black dial Divers that I figure the Blumo had to enter the collection. For the record I do have a Sumo SBDC001 homage (gasp! The Horror of it all! lol) and it's a pretty decent watch.

Quick question, is the Blumo the same color as the SRP773 Turtle? I had one of those a while back. The only way I could tell it was blue was either in direct sun light or when it was right next to my SRP777.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

timetellinnoob said:


> HELM Komodo Orange will be here at any time now... much much MUCH sooner than anticipated. it was supposed to be shipped by May 30, so i wasn't even expecting it in May....
> 
> Edit: hmm, nevermind, not today i don't think. it said "with delivery courier", 10:45a in Santa Ana, after releasing from LA Gateway. it said 'today by end of the day,' all that. and had said that since.
> 
> ...


Hey Noob, keep the faith. My white dial arrived today, a day earlier than DHL tracker said it would!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

booboobear said:


> Hey Noob, keep the faith. My white dial arrived today, a day earlier than DHL tracker said it would!


this is bizarre, i don't know what's going on now. i got a text from DHL saying it's out for delivery TODAY again, on my desktop it says it's with a delivery man at 6:23pm and the information about "with delivery courier" at 10:45a from earlier is gone. so odd! but i guess at this point, it could still come today? haha. wacky.

edit: few minutes later.... i refresh the tracking.... and it literally goes between it being stuck back in LA at 2:13p, and being with a delivery guy at 6:23p. i've done it several times now and my phone does the same thing.

DHL really needs to work on their tracking software...

edit: later still: DELIVERED. haha. epic.

final edit with results:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> this is bizarre, i don't know what's going on now. i got a text from DHL saying it's out for delivery TODAY again, on my desktop it says it's with a delivery man at 6:23pm and the information about "with delivery courier" at 10:45a from earlier is gone. so odd! but i guess at this point, it could still come today? haha. wacky.
> 
> edit: few minutes later.... i refresh the tracking.... and it literally goes between it being stuck back in LA at 2:13p, and being with a delivery guy at 6:23p. i've done it several times now and my phone does the same thing.
> 
> ...


 DHL is all FUBAR!
I have the Yema incoming from France,this mourning it was doing fine,by noon it was in Seattle,by 1pm.PST.it was shown BACK IN Ohio!
Now it shows in Seattle but in a HOLD Status...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> DHL is all FUBAR!
> I have the Yema incoming from France,this mourning it was doing fine,by noon it was in Seattle,by 1pm.PST.it was shown BACK IN Ohio!
> Now it shows in Seattle but in a HOLD Status...


The Ohio glitch was wrong. If it is on hold in Seattle, it is to clear customs. I ran into some issues with my Squale I purchased from Sweden. Another WIS lost a watch from Germany and the company he purchased it from has not accepted its lost. This virus debacle is crap.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Yellow Islander 38 shipped today...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: What diver do you have in the air at the moment?


Expecting this one later this week.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Scurfa Bell-diver 1 blacked-out (I hate DHL). Originally sent to the wrong location! Stopped mid-way. Whatever.
---
Straton Tourer GMT blue
---
and now a Richard LeGrand Odyssea mark 3 ocean blue, very lightly used...from Australia.
---
My wife thinks I'm crazy. But the Tourer and Odyssea were opportunities I didn't want to pass up and let go by.
All 3 should be GREAT watches...I hope!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh man just got the notice it shipped.Murdered out San Martin "Captain Willard/6105-8000"in PVD & Dark Orange Superluminova,the ULTIMATE shade of Orange & a PVD Jubilee bracelet...Not shipped yet is a White on Black Date Wheel to better balance the date complication with the other colors...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Oh man just got the notice it shipped.Murdered out San Martin "Captain Willard/6105-8000"in PVD & Dark Orange Superluminova,the ULTIMATE shade of Orange & a PVD Jubilee bracelet...Not shipped yet is a White on Black Date Wheel to better balance the date complication with the other colors...
> View attachment 15180255
> 
> View attachment 15180251
> ...


This is a cool looking watch!
I saw this recently on the website below. Is that where you got it from? How much did you pay for the watch and the bracelet?
Will the blacked-out bracelet definitely fit right? They have black jubilee bracelet on that same site too, but I don't know if it will fit right:
https://wrwatches.com/collections/s...artin-turtle-all-black?variant=32691335463021
https://wrwatches.com/collections/s...celet-for-srp773-4-7-8?variant=29581532954733
THANK YOU


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> This is a cool looking watch!
> I saw this recently on the website below. Is that where you got it from? How much did you pay for the watch and the bracelet?
> Will the blacked-out bracelet definitely fit right? They have black jubilee bracelet on that same site too, but I don't know if it will fit right:
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/s...artin-turtle-all-black?variant=32691335463021
> ...


I got mine off Ebay,same price..The bracelet I got from Ebay as well for $30.00,it has straight end links,the PVD Jubilee on that site must be confirmed with them...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Has a 12H bezel and 100m WR, so won't be diving or sailing with it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

yankeexpress said:


> Has a 12H bezel and 100m WR, so won't be diving or sailing with it.


Dumb question, but whose wrist is this on? If the watch is in the air, then I'm guessing this can't be you.
Looks very nice. Leather bracelet isn't good for diving or sailing either


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@E8armydiver Please let me know how you like it, in a month or so.
I'm in no hurry to buy anything more right now. But I'd like to know...maybe in a month, who knows?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh man DHL Tracking is TOTALLY messed up..Been watching the incoming & it wasn't even been entered in the system.Just got an email that the Information had been received so I assumed it was sitting in a que somewhere..Checked the email & holy crap it cleared customs & departed the L.A.hub this evening...Should be here tomorrow or Tuesday I imagine...Can't wait to see this...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I told myself I was going to take a break from buying more watches. Hahaha, who am I kidding....?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Scurfa came , but the extra PVD coated blacked-out stainless steel bracelet didn't come. Instead, a regular stainless steel bracelet was sent by mistake. International shipping isn't the easiest. And I'm not happy that I am going to have to deal with returning the s/s bracelet...packing it up separate, going to the post office, etc. But I guess that it's the price we pay to get these excellent watches, since we can't just go to the store in town to buy them. Still stinks though. And sizing is hit or miss too. There is a WHOLE discussion on whether the 40 or the 42 is the right one to buy on the Christopher Ward c60 mk3. Some said to even buy BOTH...and "just" return the one that is the "wrong"/less good size.
But, for me, international shipping is a big hassle that I don't look forward to. And DHL are terrible and actually tried 3 times to get out of "signed delivery" which was ordered...because it's safer. Thanks for letting me rant. It feels good to let it out


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> The Scurfa came , but the extra PVD coated blacked-out stainless steel bracelet didn't come. Instead, a regular stainless steel bracelet was sent by mistake. International shipping isn't the easiest. And I'm not happy that I am going to have to deal with returning the s/s bracelet...packing it up separate, going to the post office, etc. But I guess that it's the price we pay to get these excellent watches, since we can't just go to the store in town to buy them. Still stinks though. And sizing is hit or miss too. There is a WHOLE discussion on whether the 40 or the 42 is the right one to buy on the Christopher Ward c60 mk3. Some said to even buy BOTH...and "just" return the one that is the "wrong"/less good size.
> But, for me, international shipping is a big hassle that I don't look forward to. And DHL are terrible and actually tried 3 times to get out of "signed delivery" which was ordered...because it's safer. Thanks for letting me rant. It feels good to let it out


Agreed as far as DHL is concerned, though my dealings with shipping to Steinhart via FedEx have been flawless! DHL...I can't understand how they're even still in business! I think that Moe Howard is the CEO, Curly Howard is the CFO, and Larry Fine is their head of Logistics...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> The Scurfa came , but the extra PVD coated blacked-out stainless steel bracelet didn't come. Instead, a regular stainless steel bracelet was sent by mistake. International shipping isn't the easiest. And I'm not happy that I am going to have to deal with returning the s/s bracelet...packing it up separate, going to the post office, etc. But I guess that it's the price we pay to get these excellent watches, since we can't just go to the store in town to buy them. Still stinks though. And sizing is hit or miss too. There is a WHOLE discussion on whether the 40 or the 42 is the right one to buy on the Christopher Ward c60 mk3. Some said to even buy BOTH...and "just" return the one that is the "wrong"/less good size.
> But, for me, international shipping is a big hassle that I don't look forward to. And DHL are terrible and actually tried 3 times to get out of "signed delivery" which was ordered...because it's safer. Thanks for letting me rant. It feels good to let it out


Scurfa should cover that (if it's their mistake), & you gotta learn to post pics! :-d. Did you select the right bracelet at check-out? :think:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Scurfa should cover that (if it's their mistake), & you gotta learn to post pics! :-d. Did you select the right bracelet at check-out? :think:


YES, I selected everything right. I checked it carefully several times. I ordered the PVD black automatic Bell Diver 1 with the stainless steel bracelet and rubber strap. This is of course the matching black PVD coated stainless steel bracelet, that comes with it, and it is shown clearly in the pictures of the item. Then, because I am concerned about it possibly scratching and not looking its best after a while, I also ordered an extra black PVD coated stainless steel bracelet for the bell diver 1. The watch came on a rubber strap, with one regular stainless steel bracelet that is incorrect, and the correct black PVD coated stainless steel extra bracelet that I ordered. When I emailed Scurfa, they apologized, but did not offer to pay for the return shipping. My wife also thought that they should cover that, since it was their mistake. I suppose I can send them another email requesting this specifically...but it is somewhat uncomfortable to have to ask.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> YES, I selected everything right. I checked it carefully several times. I ordered the PVD black automatic Bell Diver 1 with the stainless steel bracelet and rubber strap. This is of course the matching black PVD coated stainless steel bracelet, that comes with it, and it is shown clearly in the pictures of the item. Then, because I am concerned about it possibly scratching and not looking its best after a while, I also ordered an extra black PVD coated stainless steel bracelet for the bell diver 1. The watch came on a rubber strap, with one regular stainless steel bracelet that is incorrect, and the correct black PVD coated stainless steel extra bracelet that I ordered. When I emailed Scurfa, they apologized, but did not offer to pay for the return shipping. My wife also thought that they should cover that, since it was their mistake. I suppose I can send them another email requesting this specifically...but it is somewhat uncomfortable to have to ask.


Take this piece of advice from a 64 year old: "If you DON'T ask, then the answer is always 'No'!"


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. Scurfa has agreed to credit back my paypal account, the amount it costs to return the regular stainless steel bracelet 
back to them by first class international post. And, of course, she will send me the correct stainless steel bracelet for the Bell Diver 1 
in black PVD...to match the case of the watch I bought.
---
Pictures will have to wait a while, I'm afraid, since I tried to take some pictures of my 2 "pepsi watches" and it didn't work!
The moderator said that they are in the process of upgrading and changing things for the better...and that's probably why it didn't work to hit "insert image" and attach pictures I uploaded onto my laptop. I understood that I am just going to have to be patient.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Blumo


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Have a 1972 King Seiko on its way from Canada.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Coming from Tennessee, not shipping until tomorrow because of PayPal/eBay funds hold (??), this NY0040 has a special add on! Super stoked and the seller was super cool about all my questions and stuff. In the meantime, I'm slowly drooling over the NY0040 thread in the Citizen forum.

Pictures are seller's.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The PAIN of international shipping strikes once again...
the Richard LeGrand Odyssea mark 3 ocean blue in excellent condition, 
which was shipped express by Australia Post was supposed to come yesterday.

I made sure to give the seller a cell phone number to give the delivery driver and 
it was shipped to require a signature upon receipt, so that they don't just leave it near the door,
and some thief is able to steal it! Well, guess what? NO doorbell ring, no cell phone call, nothing.
Then, I receive an email that an attempt was made to deliver it. What?! 
Why didn't anyone ring the bell or call the cell phone, if they "attempted" to deliver it??
And now in my mailbox I find a note from the USPS that my package will be waiting for me TO PICK UP 
at the post office!!
WHAT?! That's a major hassle and not how it was supposed to be received.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Scurfa Diver One

Just decided to pick up a new one because I don't have any quartz watches at the moment and these are just solid values with an outstanding strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

waiting for a shipping notice, but soon will have an RDUNAE "6105-8000" on it's way. a cousin brand of those Heimdallr/San Martin/HIMQ etc, those ilk. less than 200, NH35 and and reviews seem to consistently agree build quality is quite good. sounds cool!


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Should have a Citizen BN0151-09L on Saturday when I get home from work.


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

Bid on a Seiko SKX013 over a month ago on eBay. Price was right, shipping wasn't bad, and scratched my itch for a pepsi bezel. 

I didn't notice it was in Finland. It's been over a month. The last update from the Finnish postal service was from May 6th, reporting it en route to the destination country.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Squale 1521 Militaire

None of that silly double squale on the dial. No date for symmetry. Some solid history.

Gnomon got some new in stock.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> waiting for a shipping notice, but soon will have an RDUNAE "6105-8000" on it's way. a cousin brand of those Heimdallr/San Martin/HIMQ etc, those ilk. less than 200, NH35 and and reviews seem to consistently agree build quality is quite good. sounds cool!


already getting straps i ordered for this, still no shipping notice on the watch haha.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

This one








The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

It's been somewhere between China and here since Friday:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Couldn't resist jumping on Helson's 15% discount! Landing tomorrow...



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

thejollywatcher said:


> Couldn't resist jumping on Helson's 15% discount! Landing tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st picture GREAT...(I love a pepsi bezel)
2nd picture AMAZING!!
(if it had a blue dial and the date at the 3 or 6, 
I think I'd have to order one!)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So, I write an email to the place where I bought my Straton Tourer 
(which has long been paid for, and taken out of my account): where is my watch?
I haven't heard anything, and I'm actually starting to wonder.

They write back, that it hasn't shipped yet. Didn't you see the line where it says 
pre-order? We'll let you know when it ships.

Well, I actually didn't see or understand that line at all.
There was tons of information and I guess I missed it.
In fact, it also said that there were 3 left in stock, when I ordered it.
Oh well. Thankfully, I'm not in ANY hurry. I will just be patient.

I think if they charged the money only once they were ready to ship the watch,
I would feel a little better about it, but whatever.
--------
Scurfa refunded me the money that was spent sending them back the "wrong bracelet",
immediately, and without hassle, which was excellent,
and now I am just waiting for the "correct bracelet" 
(the black PVD coated stainless steel bracelet for the Bell Diver 1) to arrive.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

VicAjax said:


> It's been somewhere between China and here since Friday:
> 
> View attachment 15238517


I'm really on the fence in getting this. The sterile dial looks good! Care to share your thoughts regarding the overall build quality?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

xernanyo said:


> I'm really on the fence in getting this. The sterile dial looks good! Care to share your thoughts regarding the overall build quality?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I'll absolutely let you know. I've been itching to try a bronze diver, and based on specs and reputation, this was a fairly easy one to pull the trigger on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Can't speak for the bronzer but the value of mine is off the charts...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I may "have to get" one of these in blue.
We'll see.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Steinhart GMT from Gnomon; took advantage of Gnomon's option to switch out the crystal for one without the cyclops.


(stock picture with the OEM crystal)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just ordered the Detroit Mint Caretta.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Last week I was thinking I was saving up for a Helson Shark Diver 38mm. I ended up ordering something from a sister brand, the Tao by Maranez. Most enticing was the price point ($399) and a 20% sale they were having. As well, the Tao is a turtle style, with a smaller sized cushion case. AND, top it off, offered in a few killer colors: black, dark blue, turquoise and gray. I was torn between the turquoise (offered on brushed/polished bracelet) vs the gray (blasted, blasted bracelet). I reached out and asked if they'd be willing to put a turquoise dial on a blasted bracelet and they said they would! I got confirmation today that I'm getting the blasted version and that they hope to be shipping today or tomorrow.

I did a dirty mockup in Paint 3D and I am super excited to get it next week (fingers crossed). So technically, it's not in the air just yet, but hopefully soon. And the sale was extended until July 5, so get after it!!


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Should arrive on Monday.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Just got a amphion vintage gilt:








Amphion Vintage Gilt Date


Don't think of it as retro. The NTH Subs are our tribute to some revered icons, tracing their heritage back to timepieces issued to military divers in the post-war period. Those quintessential tool watches have only gotten better-looking with age. We wanted to combine their classic, rugged style...




watchgauge.com




Such a beautiful watch. I got it in excellent/mint condtion, delivered to my sister.
It was supposed to arrive today. I check the tracking number online with USPS and it says:
"signed for and delivered." 
Strange, I thought, since I just talked to my sister and she didn't say ANYTHING
about receiving the watch. So I call her and she says: I didn't sign for or receive anything!
PANIC. Maybe a neighbor somehow signed while you were out? Maybe your husband? Maybe, Maybe...
WHERE is my watch? What do we do?
----
She looks at her front door...nothing. Back door...nothing.
Then, she says that maybe they left it in her locked mailbox 
that she has to travel outside a little to check...
and it's raining. "Do you want me to check now?" YES PLEASE.
She walks outside, arrives at her mailbox, unlocks it, and...
YES, it is there. Thank G-d!
That's my shipping story for the day. Hope you enjoyed it.
---
Then, she said that she doesn't want to deal with opening the box 
and checking that the watch is "all right" -
the correct watch I bought, and in excellent/mint condition with no scratches...
until Sunday. O.k. Sunday it is. 
I'm just happy she is helping me out...and that the watch actually arrived  !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

A fun one from San Martin and my first bronze.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

SRPE05


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Scurfa MS20 Diver One Titanium


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Helson back in stock and I have always wanted a yellow tuna. And since Seiko will never make one, off to the homage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This new LE Titanium scurfa D1


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

No longer in the air as of Thursday:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Arrives tomorrow by 10:30am. 2020 stainless Megs sold out. ETA powered again!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Zelos Thresher GMT 500m blue and green dials.  


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Should be in my possession on Monday 7/27










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

These 3 Maranez Sumis.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> These 3 Maranez Sumis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dude why did you show me these? I'm a proud owner of a turquoise Tao and now just seeing these new Samui watches has me very excited. Thanks for posting!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

lildrgn said:


> Oh dude why did you show me these? I'm a proud owner of a turquoise Tao and now just seeing these new Samui watches has me very excited. Thanks for posting!


I love the turquoise Tao too and I was extremely tempted to get one...and the brass Samui...until I found out Maranez was going to release a ss version. Then I was doomed and my fate was sealed! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Got this last week, gotta Sinn red rubber strap arriving Wednesday.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> I love the turquoise Tao too and I was extremely tempted to get one...and the brass Samui...until I found out Maranez was going to release a ss version. Then I was doomed and my fate was sealed!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Here's my Tao. I had them put it on a blasted case and bracelet.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

lildrgn said:


> Here's my Tao. I had them put it on a blasted case and bracelet.


Yes I read that thread. I thought it was a fantastic idea! Congrats!!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

lildrgn said:


> Oh dude why did you show me these? I'm a proud owner of a turquoise Tao and now just seeing these new Samui watches has me very excited. Thanks for posting!


Hot and fresh off the FedEx truck!



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Hot and fresh off the FedEx truck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foxy foxy! Look forward to a review of some sort, as well as more pictures!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, me too! But I did ask Elshan to delay delivery since I’m away this week.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

So this thread is all pictures from the web?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

BB58 Blue.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

I was glad to see the Zelos Swordfish having come out in a 40mm, and between the opening day price, and not having seen anyone else having done a fantastic looking GRAY sandstone dial...... Well, I couldn't resist.










In terms of the Ocean Crawler Core Diver, I'm presently waiting on the arrival of the one on the far left, but, instead of the white inner chapter ring, it will instead have an orange inner chapter ring, and not unlike the Zelos, the OC-CD, got me, on the opening day price.

Can't wait to see these two pending arrivals hit my wrist ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just off the FedEx truck!


































































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchobs said:


> View attachment 15386194
> 
> 
> I was glad to see the Zelos Swordfish having come out in a 40mm, and between the opening day price, and not having seen anyone else having done a fantastic looking GRAY sandstone dial...... Well, I couldn't resist.
> ...


Great choice!  I've been drooling over pics of the grey sandstone that others have posted.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

The SBGH255. Paid for it but no update yet, so it's very much up in the air.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Seiko SPB143,SPB147,SPB077,SPB083 and SPB097.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Pulled from their website - about to pre orderrrrr


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

"Baby" Dreadnought arriving tomorrow!










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I finally got this amazing Straton Tourer GMT. It seemed to take forever!








Straton Tourer GMT (Blue) - Swiss Mvmt


The Straton Tourer GMT comes in a variety of colors. All of the Straton GMTs that we're selling include Straton's solid link bracelet plus a convenient watch travel case. For each color, we are providing two options: A 40mm Swiss quartz GMT, a perfect choice for a budget GMT or smaller wrist...




microbrand.store




It is an awesome blue!
---
And I got the green Zelos swordfish too...a beauty.
---
The correct PVD black stainless steel bracelet
for my Scurfa Bell Diver 1 still never came!!
The regular stainless steel bracelet came by mistake.
All the hassle of returning it, and having the shipping payment reimbursed behind us, I waited for the correct black pvd stainless steel bracelet to arrive. 
But it never did.
I am going to have to get in touch with them again about it...
which I have been avoiding, hoping it would still come.
Frustrations of the shipping companies...especially DHL. Crazy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> I finally got this amazing Straton Tourer GMT. It seemed to take forever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your blue! 

I had a double landing this morning within minutes of each other from FedEx and UPS.

My vintagy gold Straton Tourer GMT and Timefactors "baby" Dreadnought arrived!



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@thejollywatcher Doesn't that Straton Tourer GMT dial look amazing?!
Did you also get it from the microbrand store? 
Or you probably got it pre-order direct from Straton.
They were sold out by the time I found out about it. I love the look of the dial...
especially the BLUE one. I really hope that it is a very good quality watch !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> @thejollywatcher Doesn't that Straton Tourer GMT dial look amazing?!
> Did you also get it from the microbrand store?
> Or you probably got it pre-order direct from Straton.
> They were sold out by the time I found out about it. I love the look of the dial...
> especially the BLUE one. I really hope that it is a very good quality watch !


I did the pre-order with Straton. I love all the colors and had a tough time deciding on one! But in the end I decided to try a color I've never tried before. No regrets!! Enjoy your blue!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That Zelos is suite!


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Seiko SPB149


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

One of these bad boys. The dark teal in the upper left.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My 2016 Vanuatu with (black date background) has some serious bezel damage so I paid for a 2019 today (as well as a SS bezel from Helm):


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Due in today,God if it was only PVD,oh well...







!


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Sinn EZM 9.


----------



## EddyR (Apr 30, 2014)

Seiko Stingray









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

FIIIINNNNAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYY 
I received the correct PVD black stainless steel bracelet 
for the Scurfa Bell Diver 1.
YEAY. 
I think it was lost in some sort of "black hole, delivery glitch" for awhile. 
Since it is intended to be just an extra bracelet, 
I'm glad that I waited and didn't complain. 
It wasn't Scurfa's fault. It was some weird "delivery glitch".
There is just NO way to buy and receive most of these watches,
without using delivery services...often international delivery 
that complicates things even more.
Again, as my wife always says, "these are good problems to have!"
(there are people right now in the hospital).


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Swordfish Ti 42mm Whirlpool Blue Launch Special


Whirlpool midnight blue dial and ceramic bezel insert. Diameter : 42mm Lug to Lug Length: 48mm Thickness: 13mm Lug Width : 22mm Movement: Seiko NH35 with color matched Date Wheel Water Resistance: 300m Crystal: Sapphire with Inner AR coating Lume: C3 X1 and BGW9 Bezel: 120 Click Unidirectional...




zeloswatches.com




I just got an email that it's coming. Zelos seems pretty fast with shipping.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Axios Flagship 40 Temeraire and 38mm Armida A12 grey sunburst.


























































And just landed...the Straton Yacht Racer.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

thejollywatcher said:


> Axios Flagship 40 Temeraire and 38mm Armida A12 grey sunburst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. That Armida looks very good. I didn't get the San Martin "same" watch,
because I worried that the bezel would be somewhat green or yellow even when
not activated (in daylight). Yours looks awesome and looks like 
it doesn't have this problem at all. 
Grey sunburst is a nice color. Where did you get it?
And that Straton in the dark looks awesome and the back looks AMAZING.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> WOW. That Armida looks very good. I didn't get the San Martin "same" watch,
> because I worried that the bezel would be somewhat green or yellow even when
> not activated (in daylight). Yours looks awesome and looks like
> it doesn't have this problem at all.
> ...


Got the A12 from Armida. They have a 15% off sale and today's the last day. I also like that the Armida A12 is 38mm compared to San Martin's 40mm. 

Armida's shipping was super fast too. I ordered 2 days ago on Tuesday and it arrived this morning! From HK to CA.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

I ordered a Vaer D5 Tropic USA. It's my first time preordering a watch.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on this beast (so much for my 2020 watch diet)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sticky said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this beast (so much for my 2020 watch diet)
> 
> View attachment 15572502


Looks SOOOO good. That was one of the watches on my short list 
that I really liked and might have gotten,
if I went the "buy 1 nice luxury watch" way. Did you get the ss or ti one?
-----------------------
I have the Zelos swordfish blue meteor/timascus in the air 
and the Steinhart double green (HULK) in the air.
--
The Helm Vanuatu is ordered but not yet in the air, though I don't know why.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

sticky said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this beast (so much for my 2020 watch diet)
> 
> View attachment 15572502


Wow! Congrats. So incredibly nice.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Looks SOOOO good. That was one of the watches on my short list
> that I really liked and might have gotten,
> if I went the "buy 1 nice luxury watch" way. Did you get the ss or ti one?
> -----------------------
> ...


When I went to order it I intended getting the SS one but I thought (insert rude word here) it and ordered the titanium model.


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just pulled the trigger on two Nth divers from WUS members .... a Blue Scorpene and a Black Odin. Both go in the mail to me today. Love buying used watches and WUS! Can't wait!!


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

sticky said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this beast (so much for my 2020 watch diet)
> 
> View attachment 15572502


Dang ... I wish you hadn't posted this. Looks beastly!!!! Congrats!


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Due in today,God if it was only PVD,oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful watch ... don't have a yellow dial in my stable. Might have to get one!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver 40 Brass Green No Date. Yay or nay? Something else instead?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Helson Shark Diver 40 Brass Green No Date. Yay or nay? Something else instead?


Yay but if a date version is an option that's where my true loyalties would lie.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So, the Steinhart $590 dollars just shows up at the door step.
NO phone call. NO signature asked for (like it was supposed to).
NO email that it was coming right now.
---
But, it is in perfect condition and wasn't stolen,
sooooooo, I don't know if I should even bother to complain...
and to WHO I should complain...gnomon or DHL.
DHL SUCKS...and I really wish I never had to use them.
---
I got the double green HULK...the color is one of the main features for me.
And the first thing a family member says is: it looks blue!
WHAT???


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

kritameth said:


> Helson Shark Diver 40 Brass Green No Date. Yay or nay? Something else instead?
> View attachment 15573882


Those long straight lugs..If you dond't have a wide wrist this 40mm will look like 44+normal curved lugs


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bart_us said:


>


That's very cool! If you don't mind sharing, how did you attach the video/GIF?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

aw17 said:


> Those long straight lugs..If you dond't have a wide wrist this 40mm will look like 44+normal curved lugs


Thank you for the warning @aw17. My wrist is a relatively flat 7 1/8". As a fun watch I was actually considering the 42mm initially, but having read similar cautions I got the 40mm instead. Should be here end of the week! 🍻🍻


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

kritameth said:


> That's very cool! If you don't mind sharing, how did you attach the video/GIF?


Thank you. No problem with sharing. I used Live gif or GIPHY cam or motion for iPhone.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000









Pic from the web, credit to the owner.

Cheers,


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helm Vanuatu just showed up at the door.
Again, no call, no warning, no signature required.
DHL strikes again...man, do I hate the way they do business!


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Two used NTH's from WUS members - a Blue Scorpene and Black Odin. Never seen on in person and can't wait!


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

This.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DHL strikes again.
The Helm just shows up at the door.
So unsafe, so irresponsible, so ridiculous that they can't do their job
to ensure the owner signs and receives his watch worth several hundreds of dollars.
BUT at least I got it.
VENT over. I just realized that I already wrote something similar yesterday. Whatever.
I just needed to get it out of my system, I guess.
---
Out of curiosity, does anyone know what would happen if it didn't arrive / wasn't received or maybe was left out and then stolen (there ARE bad people in the world).
Would the customer be protected? Would they get another watch? Would DHL pay for their bad business practices that make it vulnerable and more possible for there to be problems?
Thanks


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MM22 said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 15576947
> 
> ...


Man that dial is amazing

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TOTALLY stoked for this one.Been on the hunt for a cool,affordable PVD/Yellow diver since I downsized/downgraded my collection.As soon as my Orange Night Monster saw the Murder Hornet it was a done deal.Due Monday...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MM22 said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 15576947
> 
> ...


That makes two of us👍🏼. My Circula Aquasport is in the air. So is my Armand Nicolet JS9 41👍🏼😬


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My Alkin Model Two is on the FedEx plane 


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. I was FINALLY able to order exactly what I've been waiting for all these months:
1. brand new Sharkmaster 300
2. with a 12-dial
3. in navy blue
4. with a date
5. with the Skindiver shark-mesh bracelet with a double locking clasp
6. all for 15 percent off...under $640 total.
YEAY...I'm pretty happy and excited!
-----
https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812150746.jpg
https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812155394.jpg
https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812155389.jpg
https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/812155384.jpg----
https://d2j6dbq0eux0bg.cloudfront.net/images/11224572/940124255.jpg(shark-mesh bracelet)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm Helson Shark Diver titanium green and 40mm Helson Shark Diver steel yellow.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Couldn't resist any longer. One of these incoming (purchased from a fellow WIS):


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

Draken Tugela 3.0 -- Blue


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

ETA Sunday:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

not quite on it's way yet but should be soon. Maranez Silver Samui (aka Poor man's Searambler =)


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Due in Tuesday......... been waiting years it seems.
This is my first experience with the new eBay authentication process. I probably would not have purchased outside of CONUS without it. I guess I'll be finding out if it's any good.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't help myself, I love Monsters. At the price I paid, it was an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one with a blue dial and bezel. Hoping sometime in Feb- SEL D42










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy,just got the Tracking #..Still a week away but at least it's official now...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenEye 46 officially in the air,due Thursday...


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Corum Deep Hull 48. If you're going to go big, go big...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

NOT a diver, but I just ordered this nice looking pen 
from the very recently featured designer Ian Schon.
Check out how AMAZING it looks...especially if you enlarge this link
(which really shows off the details).
I decided on polished brass:


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0281/7862/products/IMG_1717_e3ef107a-c25e-4063-8ae6-6121d56df56e_2048x.jpg?v=1604359704


----------



## barberm (Jan 28, 2019)

I have this coming, should be here Tuesday. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Was too afraid to tempt fate last week when this was making its way to me...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Come on, July!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

It's looking like either the SMP or Speedy for my next watch.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

kritameth said:


> It's looking like either the SMP or Speedy for my next watch.
> View attachment 15753982


These Omegas look so good...HOW do you decide on which color to get?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> These Omegas look so good...HOW do you decide on which color to get?


Isn't that's the million dollar question. 😂 I almost walked out with one, saved only by the fact that I couldn't decide between black or blue. For now.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

kritameth said:


> It's looking like either the SMP or Speedy for my next watch.
> View attachment 15753982


So your posting a POSSIBLE purchase in the IN THE AIR AT THE MOMENT thread?You might just be the WUS KING of padding post count replies...


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Shipped today from CA. Hope to have it by Thursday in Seattle.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> So your posting a POSSIBLE purchase in the IN THE AIR AT THE MOMENT thread?You might just be the WUS KING of padding post count replies...


Genuinely thought "up in the air". Should've paid closer attention, apologies if I offended you and/or anyone else.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Got this one on the way:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

NOT a diver, so a little off-topic:
BUT I have found myself getting other things
like a nice new polished brass pen from the guy featured here, Ian Schon,
and a nice new computer chair, and a nice wooden watch box...
since I am basically not buying more watches now 
(until the Nodus Avalon 2 is released).
It's weird. I wonder has anybody else gone through this?
My family even asked me IF I'm now starting a pen collection!
(I'm not).


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Diver Mod project...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

SEL D42









Blue dial and bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*C*ompañía *R*elojera *E*specializada *p*ara *A*ctividades *S*ubacuaticás 
I liked the looks of these since they came out came out a couple years ago. Hardened titanium case, 2824-2 movement, updated crown tube system.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Vero Crown Point










Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Christopher Ward c60 mk3 gorgeous WHITE dial 
with a black ceramic bezel insert...
on a very comfortable (I have one already) black hybrid rubber strap...
AND a VERY FANCY black Cordovan leather strap
with a stainless steel deployment clasp.
---
(hopefully, the delivery guy will ask for a signature,
but probably WON'T...which bothers me since it makes it vulnerable)


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Technically isn't in the air yet. Probably being loaded in the plane as I type, though.


----------



## limingbin (Jan 29, 2010)

Just bought a Seiko SPB149, the limited edition. Still waiting for the arrival. Fingers crossed it will come safely and timely.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

I just purchased a Citizen BL1258 yesterday and am waiting on it to come from Canada.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Christopher(hopefully, the delivery guy will ask for a signature,
> but probably WON'T...which bothers me since it makes it vulnerable)


I'm curious about this, too. What happens if they sign for you and then something happens to the package? Would you have an argument that it was never received because it was technically signed for "by you"?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I'm curious about this, too. What happens if they sign for you and then something happens to the package? Would you have an argument that it was never received because it was technically signed for "by you"?


Honestly, I hope NEVER to find out!!
But, if I didn't sign and nobody from my family signed for it
(for example, if I wasn't home), then if I don't get the watch,
you better believe that I'm not paying for it!
I'm not going to buy a nice watch for a THIEF.
Either the watch company or the credit card company would have to help me,
so that I don't lose out. We are talking about several HUNDREDS of dollars.
What is SO frustrating is that I don't want to be forced into that VULNERABLE 
position...they should simply demand a signature from some adult at the address
it is delivered to, who produces an ID with at least the same address and last name
as the package, BEFORE releasing the package. But they DON'T.
They often just leave it near the front door!!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am waiting by the window for this now......








SBDY085


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Deep Blue tritium diver with a polycarbonate case. Light, inexpensive, tritium should be fun for hiking & sleeping out this summer.


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

This one!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Last 2 to round out my collection.....keep telling myself I'm done ?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Officially on the move now,currently in France @ CDG..F.E.Priority is 1-3 days I believe so by Thursday as long as nothing delays...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Komodo


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just ordered matching watches for me and my son:


https://www.wickedwatch.ch/pearl-diver-bronze-edition


I LOVE forged carbon dial watches...and they even have a gold flake version!
They are changing it a little from the website to make it better:








PEARL DIVER, beauty at day time, a lume beast at night.


We are WICKED WATCH CO. Switzerland. We strive to deliver mechanical watches with more than just medicore specs. Watches made with Love




www.kickstarter.com




(I wanted the Swiss movement version, but WASN'T fast enough 
for the special price). But the Seiko movement version is still a good deal now!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GDMFSB!!!CRAP day,from the alarm not going off thanks to a brief power outage sometime in the early mourning hours,to my practically new $300.00 Milwaukee hammer drill burning up..The ONLY thing all damn day I had was the fact that my new Synchron Dark would be waiting for me when I got home..So I just get in to find IT'S STILL FREAKING SITTING in Seattle 8 FRAKING blocks from where I worked all day!God I DESPISE Fed EX!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Incoming prolly next Monday - cheap thrills! I've had the Borealis Sea Storm No Date "Indexed Dial" for a couple years now, and was on the hunt for a "Numbers Dial" to complement it; albeit with C3 lume. Now I'll have the pair. Photo credit for the #'s dial to Brice - aka Jeep99Dad:


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I've danced around picking up this one for a couple years and finally pulled the trigger. It should arrive in a day or two.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TheGanzman said:


> Incoming prolly next Monday - cheap thrills! I've had the Borealis Sea Storm No Date "Indexed Dial" for a couple years now, and was on the hunt for a "Numbers Dial" to complement it; albeit with C3 lume. Now I'll have the pair. Photo credit for the #'s dial to Brice - aka Jeep99Dad:
> View attachment 15786664
> 
> View attachment 15786524


that bezel insert looks AMAZING.
Thrills are thrills...and if they don't cost too much,
then even better


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Pre-ordered this, just made the final payment, should be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15788215


That's an INTERESTING look...
case and bracelet look very different.
Enjoy.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Speaking of cheap thrills...
my new watch box from Amazon finally arrived, so I now have 2 awesome, 
matching wooden watch boxes with glass covers...to display all of my watches.
And they fit perfectly on my desk. The look of them together already makes me happy.

...and now I will have the fun of filling them up !

I used to think 13 watches. 12 in the box and 1 on the wrist.
Now I'm thinking it will eventually be a 26 watch collection: 
24 in the boxes, 1 on the wooden engraved watch stand, and 1 on the wrist.
(and I already have 1 watch in mind to give away...if I ever want to buy "a 27th").


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

SPB191 White Shogun! AD said it should be here sometime in April.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just curious why some seiko divers have “air diver” stamped on its caseback.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Decided it was time for a diver I won't mind beating up and will take the beating.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Excited ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

dt75 said:


> Decided it was time for a diver I won't mind beating up and will take the beating.


Hadn't seen this one yet love what looks like muted colors. Enjoy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My Zelos Mako Frost landed this morning.


















Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I know I'm not the only person to have a new incoming, within the past 28 days. C'mon team, lets look alive!

My incoming is a questionable diver, but with 1000 feet of water resistance and excellent pedigree, I'm going to call it a diver: Got this from a WIS off another site (Advrider):


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Just got two Doxa's yesterday (so wrong thread for this), but have this Seiko and this Ginault coming in June.


----------



## LH357Sig (May 9, 2021)

Certina DS Action Diver powermatic 80 movement with the green seconds hand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sc0ttg said:


> Just got two Doxa's yesterday (so wrong thread for this), but have this Seiko and this Ginault coming in June.
> 
> View attachment 15898802
> 
> ...


That seiko looks fantastic


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Waiting for this one since February....and I still have to wait for one month at least.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

kalmar 2 Ti 8000m .


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Well not in the air yet but will be next week, Citizen 800m from the 90s.

Regards

Ren










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally I decided to break the fasting and bought the Kamasu to find what's the fuss about....for 161 shipped from Amazon I don't think I'd be disappointed.


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

Marathon JSAR . Ready for any environment.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Just ordered this from Gnomon:

Seiko Prospex 62MAS 200M Automatic 140th Annivserary Ref. SBDC139 - Ltd Ed 6000pcs










Bezel is blue, better shot here...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

29 days without a post,has Dive Watch buying completely died?
Just received my tracking # for one of San Martin's upscale Hruodland "Fifty Fathoms Barracuda"homage..Been in love with that Blancpain since first look & REALLY thankful for knockoffs hahahahahhahahaaaa....


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Should have my new SEL D42 coming in the next week or so. Should be a good one. The photo is a still in process (no second hand yet and they are putting in longer minute hands)

Mine will be blue dial blue bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

This one is en route right now. Anxiously awaiting its delivery.


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Found this here on the forums and it's enroute to me. Can't wait.
Scurfa MS21


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Inbound , can't wait. Sold my Pepsi turtle and miss having one in the rotation. Odds of that cyclops surviving more then a few days are slim.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

This Doxa T.Graph is on the way to me and pictures to follow.


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> This Doxa T.Graph is on the way to me and pictures to follow.
> 
> View attachment 15985032


Very jealous! I was between this and the Aquastar Deepstar. I'll be anxious to hear your impressions of it.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

castle27 said:


> Very jealous! I was between this and the Aquastar Deepstar. I'll be anxious to hear your impressions of it.


Wow that Aquastar Deepstar is a winner great choice! Post pics and let me know how it fits your wrist


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow that Aquastar Deepstar is a winner great choice! Post pics and let me know how it fits your wrist


Thanks, I love it so far. Certainly unique compared to anything else I've got. It's definitely a chunky tool watch, and I was concerned about how it'd wear on my 6.5" wrist. That said, I'm not opposed to a watch with some heft. I'd say it wears comparable to a Tudor BB GMT, and they got the proportions spot on.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

castle27 said:


> Thanks, I love it so far. Certainly unique compared to anything else I've got. It's definitely a chunky tool watch, and I was concerned about how it'd wear on my 6.5" wrist. That said, I'm not opposed to a watch with some heft. I'd say it wears comparable to a Tudor BB GMT, and they got the proportions spot on.


Thats is a great looking watch and you may have the best color in the Green Dial ! its Alway hard to tell from wrist shots on how it wears. I like chunky watches so as long as you like it


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

A few&#8230;. ?


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

Citizen-K said:


> I have wanted one of these since I first saw them on this forum last year...finally placed order this morning...can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 502765
> 
> ...


where did you order from? I don't see it on the helson website.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

GS Quartz. It is actually in the air.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.... it's like 200 miles away ... come home damn it come home....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

40.5mm ETA


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

ncmoto said:


> 40.5mm ETA
> View attachment 16026811


If Helson ever makes this with C3 luminous, my checkbook's in trouble!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

TheGanzman said:


> If Helson ever makes this with C3 luminous, my checkbook's in trouble!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
a friend of mine has one and it glows like a torch








the 15% SALE PUSHED OFF THE EDGE


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Now the wait. Sinn UX-T-EZM-2b inbound!

This bad boy, right here: SOLD: Sinn UX-T EZM-2B | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

This 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This with a blue dial/bezel - custom caseback. Grade 5 Ti case and bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

This. for the heck of it, I found and am including a few photos of the 1960's inspirations for this watch. It's pretty faithful to the originals - comparable handset and dial, case size, push-to-turn bezel. they added the cross that runs 12/6 and 3/9, and the second hand is different. I'm guessing the originals had hesalite crystals rather than sapphire. already have a black tropic strap to exchange with the fabric.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jumped on the early release on the newest mako titanium with a Vickers strength of 1200 (( talking tough levels I figure ) which then reminded me I missed out on the hammerhead 3 burnt orange, I have purchased like 10 plus zelos , always extremely well built , lume monsters but somehow they always leave for forever homes ... let's hope at least one sticks























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.. arrived safe & sound






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

First new watch in quite a while..


----------

